# L.O.L.L.. #12



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> And which Christians does he mean? Catholics? Presbyterians? Baptists? Is he planning to promote a holy war?


Oh, Catholics, for sure. He's a very strong Catholic.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> He reported mileage on his car, that was supposedly used for campaign or congressional work, that was more than the total miles on his car. What a jackass to think he could or should get away with that.


Actually, he reported and collected payment for 90,000 miles more than was even on the odometer when he sold the car. I'm not sure what the mileage rate is, but if it was only $ .35 a mile, that's a bunch of money. But he paid it back so I guess he expects the problem to quietly disappear. He said he was resigning because the "attacks" on him were so distracting he could not effectively serve his district. How's that for spin?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Actually, he reported and collected payment for 90,000 miles more than was even on the odometer when he sold the car. I'm not sure what the mileage rate is, but if it was only $ .35 a mile, that's a bunch of money. But he paid it back so I guess he expects the problem to quietly disappear. He said he was resigning because the "attacks" on him were so distracting he could not effectively serve his district. How's that for spin?


He sounds just like the repugs here on KP when they get backed into a corner and cry like babies and accuse others of attacking and libeling them. I don't think I need to name any names. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> He sounds just like the repugs here on KP when they get backed into a corner and cry like babies and accuse others of attacking and libeling them. I don't think I need to name any names. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Oh, I think we know who they are! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, I think we know who they are! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, I think we know who they are! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I wonder if he is threatening everyone who disagrees with him that he will sue them for libel? or is that not widespread.Or is it just a personal threat around here?

hmmm.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I was just reading that Glenn Beck is leaving the GOP.
Another rat jumps off the sinking ship!
I guess they aren't crazy enough for him. Not.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was just reading that Glenn Beck is leaving the GOP.
> Another rat jumps off the sinking ship!
> I guess they aren't crazy enough for him. Not.


Where did it say he is going?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Where did it say he is going?


To Hell.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Where did it say he is going?


It didn't say, but I guarantee you the Dem's don't want him.
Maybe he will go to Belize where he can have black people wait on him hand and foot. Or.... to Hell, like Purl said. :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> To Hell.


Hi Purl! Nice to see you! How did the painting go? 
I have missed you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It didn't say, but I guarantee you the Dem's don't want him. I would hope to an insane asylum!
> Maybe he will go to Belize where he can have black people wait on him hand and foot. Or.... to Hell, like Purl said. :XD: :XD:


I edited my prior post the wrong way..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Where did it say he is going?


Please don't tell me he is coming up here!! what a jerk.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Ticklish said:


> He should get a clue and figure out that his protestant evangelicals pals often don't believe Catholics are legitimate Christians, much the same way they don't think Mormons are.


Even if they don't think he's a legitimate Christian (The Whore of Babylon and all that) they will be glad to take advantage of his bias toward religion. Who is the whore, after all, eh?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Why is no one mentioning Loretta Lynch? 

That is such a disgrace.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Where did it say he is going?


Hopefully for a nice long stay at a good mental hospital.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ticklish said:


> Holy Begeezus, the GOP keeps doubling, tripling and quadrupling down on their racism .... denying ... when at this point I think even THEY can't be deluding themselves about their racist intent ... and they don't care.
> 
> The racism is getting less and less implicit and becoming overt.
> 
> ...


Some of the TV pundits are finally taking off the gloves and calling it pure racism. And then saying the 'race card' is being used is more racism.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ticklish said:


> It's about time. For too long they spoke of suspicion of racism, but leaving room for perhaps Rightist not 'understanding' what racism really is in the modern age.
> 
> But, I think it's time we stop pretending. They're being INTENTIONALLY racist, and they don't care.


And all the constant Secret Service SNAFUS? "Something is rotten in the state of Denmark."


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Ticklish said:


> Well Lee Attwater on his proverbial death bed essentially admitted that part of his strategy was to obtain the wealth of the Catholic church by using the abortion issue as a wedge issue, unifying them with evangelists... while, courting Christians of all stripes because the televangelists at the time led him to believe they were an easy con.
> 
> ... and they were.
> 
> "Reagan Democrats" were basically Catholics who allowed themselves to forget about service to the poor and obsess about abortion.


I was not aware of the admission by Lee Attwater, but I've been saying for a very long time that the right wing is using religious beliefs as a wedge and the fundamentalists as tools.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Ladies, I posted this very long opinion piece on the "Armed Police" thread and I'm posting here as well. As many of you know, I've been engaged in a silly little dust-up with a couple from the "other side" the last day or two. Such nonsense when we have bigger issues - and I don't even touch on world events. 

Here goes.


After giving it some thought, I realize how silly I've been to make an issue over KPG and Joey using my given name. After all, who cares if they gain some sense of power or superiority by doing so? Since I'm positive I have not publicly posted anything they could use to drain my bank account, what difference does it make? It is not as though I expect either of them to show up at my door or sit in a car at the end of the block to watch me with binoculars. 

Engaging them in discussion once in a while can be very instructive, however. It serves as a reminder of the kind of thinking we liberals are up against and the agenda of the extreme right wing. As pointed out on another thread yesterday and as I have been pointing out for some time, the powers that be are gleefully using their small minds, ingrained prejudices and inability to think critically to further an agenda. We are allowing ourselves to be distracted while those powers work behind the scenes to destroy our country. While we are fighting the fire set in the back yard, the burglars are stealing everything they can from the house.

It is my sincere belief that the Kochs and other big businesses have a higher agenda and that is to eliminate our federal government one piece at a time in the interest of stripping away all regulations and common sense laws in order to increase profits and power. The common good, the majority of the population and the destruction of the earth mean nothing to them. Go to "ALEC Exposed" website to learn more about how they plan to go about gaining control of the US. Prepare to experience dismay and outrage.

They are making progress at doing so.

What do we argue about? THE RIGHT WING AGENDA. We allow them to frame the conversation. There is no doubt we need to fight to retain the progress made in the last 50-60 years. We need to protect the rights of all people; minorities, LGBT, women, the poor. At the same time we must not lose sight of what is going on that we hear little about or to which we pay little attention.

I see what is happening in Arizona and even though our lawmakers are on the leading edge of crazy, we are not alone. Across the country the diabolical organization known as ALEC is busy promoting and passing legislation intended solely to weaken our federal government. The common thread is the defiance of federal law in the furtherance of the idea of "state sovereignty." Every piece of legislation they write and promote and distribute to every state legislature across the country is specifically designed to create chaos and turmoil and to weaken the "united" part of the United States. If we allow them to succeed, prepare for a world in which corporations can buy state legislatures and pollute at will, extract resources without limit and where you and I are reduced to virtual serfdom.

Let me make it clear; I'm not a conspiracy theorist in the traditional sense. I do not subscribe to the idea that some "New World Order" is behind this trend. We don't need to invent some great and powerful, shadowy, secret organization when we have the Kochs and ALEC. They are real, they can be named, and they are extremely motivated to fulfill their vision of power and wealth.

Imagine, if you will, a country where each state has control of their environmental protection regulations, land management, civil rights law, labor law, safety regulations, public assistance, health and insurance regulations, social security (continue with every aspect of life regulated by the federal government) and all are dictated by the state. We are looking at chaos, exploitation and government by corporations.

ALEC has a published agenda to change the constitution so as to allow states to overturn Supreme Court decisions, to make the Supreme Court itself completely politicized by limiting terms of the justices. Their agenda includes repealing the 17th amendment so you and I would no longer be able to elect our own senators (this is a very, very powerful position).

One of the most onerous items on their agenda is to force the REAUTHORIZATION of every federal agency every three years and that all federal agencies be subject to a "sunset provision." What would ensue would be the kind of gridlock that would make the last 6 years look like a progressive dream. Every agency the right wing does not like would be fought over on a continuing basis. The Food and Drug Administration, the FAA, the EPA, Social Security, Medicare, the CDC, the Transportation Safety Board, the National Labor Relations Board, the list is huge. Imagine if you will, how your own well being would be affected. Imagine if you will, the kind of arguments you would hear from people like KPG and Joey and Knit Crazy over the relative benefit of federal regulation. 

The laws being proposed TODAY in states across the country may not have much chance of passage, but the tactic is to get the arguments going, to get the fundies and the libertarians and the crazies worked up and to get you and I used to the idea - after all, the lies and talking points and arguments used by the right wing, repeated often enough, over time are believed as gospel. Like the lies told about Obama. People believe these things. This tactic has worked before and the right wing will continue to use it and even increase their efforts.

ALEC has proposed 10 constitutional amendments as part of their agenda. They already have 18 states on board to carry out their plan. I could use another page or two to detail their terrifying plan.

Doom and gloom? Yes. 

We have 24 people at our Democratic Club meeting last night, which was a pretty good turnout. Each one of us has a passion for Democracy and the fire of conviction. But we are so few. Where are the rest of us? We liberals need to step up and defeat these monsters in 2016.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I found Bill Maher's program last night by accident - WOW he sure calls it like it is. We never got his program and I was surfing which I am still doing as there is no way of knowing what stations are shown and what aren't except by trying them out.


Sean Penn was on and he sure is a smart man too. He does a lot of good too.

Do any of you watch him all the time? Is he on just once a week or every night?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I found Bill Maher's program last night by accident - WOW he sure calls it like it is. We never got his program and I was surfing which I am still doing as there is no way of knowing what stations are shown and what aren't except by trying them out.
> 
> Sean Penn was on and he sure is a smart man too. He does a lot of good too.
> 
> Do any of you watch him all the time? Is he on just once a week or every night?


I never miss Bill Maher. He's on Friday evenings only unless he's taking a break - he does that fairly regularly. You might also look for "Last Week Tonight" with John Oliver who used to write for John Stewart. He's GOOD. Once a week on Sundays.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I was not aware of the admission by Lee Attwater, but I've been saying for a very long time that the right wing is using religious beliefs as a wedge and the fundamentalists as tools.


Also on the environmental issues as ways of convincing voters that deregulation isn't important.

Around here we hear 2 things from the dominionists about environmental concerns. They both start with "Jesus is coming back any day ..."

1) and he will fix all the problems so all we need to do is wait and trust.

2) so we need to use up everything we can to facilitate the suffering of those who get left behind. He WANTS us not to conserve anything.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Also on the environmental issues as ways of convincing voters that deregulation isn't important.
> 
> Around here we hear 2 things from the dominionists about environmental concerns. They both start with "Jesus is coming back any day ..."
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder of just how dangerous and demented the religious fundamentalists are.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Ticklish said:


> Holy Begeezus, the GOP keeps doubling, tripling and quadrupling down on their racism .... denying ... when at this point I think even THEY can't be deluding themselves about their racist intent ... and they don't care.
> 
> The racism is getting less and less implicit and becoming overt.
> 
> ...


Their plan is to use her as a weapon and blackmail the democrats. They tried putting some abortion legislation in the human trafficking bill, and then after that they would vote on Loretta Lynch. Democrats said no after they found out about the change and filibustered the bill. I think it is funnier than he$$ whenever they use the filibuster on the repugs. They are voting on it at this moment to see if they can get 60 votes to over ride the filibuster. IT WAS BLOCKED.

If it wasn't this bill, it would be another one. The big promise of things changing and now that they were in control, things would get done was a lie. The only way they will get things done is by using blackmail. Just passing a clean bill on anything is not a part of their plan.

In addition:

OMG the bill was blocked and then McConnell makes a motion to reconsider, still didn't pass so McConnell makes a motion to reconsider. I think it said it had been voted on 5 times. You bet, watch those repugs govern. Ha-Ha.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

From "not always learning". Sound familiar?

(In politics class our tutor has us play a game. Everyone gets given £100 in paper money and each round starts with some sum of money in the middle of the table up for grabs. Players can then bid for that with their own money. The biggest bid wins. The rules allow for players to form partnerships and pacts to try and out bid each other there are also no rules against backstabbing. In order to stop any one player amassing too much power the tutor also bids on the pot, and he also has more money than anyone so he can force people to stop bidding. Unfortunately I decide to totally derail the game and build my own empire. After making a party of half the class and winning the first bid I convince my team to let me hold onto all the money since it would be a real pain to count it all out. At this point I have effectively taken control of the whole game without anyone realizing. I proceed to not bid at all the next round and instead leverage my wealth into tempting anyone who has not joined a party or even smaller parties into joining my party. They simply add their money to my pile so that its easier to bid. Now at this stage the only opposition I face is another small party that has about 10% of all the money in play. I have the other 90%.)

Me: Ok, I think our party needs to change its policy a little here. We cant have it like this Everyone on my side versus a small party.

(At this there are some nods of agreement in the room people thinking I might offer to share the money out to make it more even.)

Me: As such I am dissolving the party. I think we were very successful and I wish everyone the best of luck.

Classmate #1: Well thats all well and good but how do we split the money up?

Me: Erm what money?

Classmate #1: That big pile of our money you have there.

Me: Nope, dont see it. I only see a pile of my money.

(At this point it starts to dawn on everyone that I have convinced them all to hand over their money and now no longer need them.)

Me: With my first act as emperor I declare that all assets belong to me. [Other Party], you know you cant ever out bid me so you had best accept that I effectively own you now as well.

Tutor: Okay, so whilst we all bow down to [My Name], does anyone have an idea of how we can fix this?

Me: If we continue to play by the rules the only option open to you is to try and outbid me and since you have infinite funds I will lose. So instead I want to use my assets to buy a trip to a private island in a non-extradition territory and retire and live out the rest of my days with my fortune.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> From "not always learning". Sound familiar?
> 
> (In politics class our tutor has us play a game. Everyone gets given £100 in paper money and each round starts with some sum of money in the middle of the table up for grabs. Players can then bid for that with their own money. The biggest bid wins. The rules allow for players to form partnerships and pacts to try and out bid each other there are also no rules against backstabbing. In order to stop any one player amassing too much power the tutor also bids on the pot, and he also has more money than anyone so he can force people to stop bidding. Unfortunately I decide to totally derail the game and build my own empire. After making a party of half the class and winning the first bid I convince my team to let me hold onto all the money since it would be a real pain to count it all out. At this point I have effectively taken control of the whole game without anyone realizing. I proceed to not bid at all the next round and instead leverage my wealth into tempting anyone who has not joined a party or even smaller parties into joining my party. They simply add their money to my pile so that its easier to bid. Now at this stage the only opposition I face is another small party that has about 10% of all the money in play. I have the other 90%.)
> 
> ...


Ever consider running for office?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I found Bill Maher's program last night by accident - WOW he sure calls it like it is. We never got his program and I was surfing which I am still doing as there is no way of knowing what stations are shown and what aren't except by trying them out.
> 
> Sean Penn was on and he sure is a smart man too. He does a lot of good too.
> 
> Do any of you watch him all the time? Is he on just once a week or every night?


I have been watching him every Friday night on HBO at 9:00 central time, and then it is rerun at 10:30. Here is a link to some of their conversation. He always has a republican or two on as part of the conversation. I think Sean Penn is a very smart and articulate man.

http://www.salon.com/2015/03/14/criminal_mutiny_bill_maher_and_sean_penn_slam_republicans_for_iran_letter/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Please don't tell me he is coming up here!! what a jerk.


Am I correct that "Fox News North" in Canada has been cancelled? I think it was called Sun News Network.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I wrote Joni Ernst an email and she actually answered, well kind of. She didn't actually answer my questions, just passed on more of her lies, so I had to send another email and ask again. It was about the Keystone Pipeline. Haven't heard from Rod Blum yet, just his newsletter full of crap.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> I wrote Joni Ernst an email and she actually answered, well kind of. She didn't actually answer my questions, just passed on more of her lies, so I had to send another email and ask again. It was about the Keystone Pipeline. Haven't heard from Rod Blum yet, just his newsletter full of crap.


Sort of situation where you don't hold your breath and turn blue waiting for a viable reply. What are the people thinking who vote for these sorts of people? Or are they thinking?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sort of situation where you don't hold your breath and turn blue waiting for a viable reply. What are the people thinking who vote for these sorts of people? Or are they thinking?


Short answer or long answer?

Ah - never mind. Rhetorical.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Am I correct that "Fox News North" in Canada has been cancelled? I think it was called Sun News Network.


I think you are correct. I never watched it and wasn't that aware of it. I just checked out or cable lists and that network isn't there be we are on the Island so there is afair bit of cable not shown here.

I know US Fox is available on some stations. I am missing MSNBC here - got it inCalgary but not here in Duncan unless I haven't found it. I did like to watch Rachel.

We get fox Sports and News I believe , from Seattle. I never even turn it on.

I am having problems finding programs here, as they show as one number (the stations) but are a different number when you find them. anyway Heading out the door, Bye


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sort of situation where you don't hold your breath and turn blue waiting for a viable reply. What are the people thinking who vote for these sorts of people? Or are they thinking?


I would say not thinking. They just vote republican, because they always have, or they hate Obama, or they are racist and don't want to help those less fortunate. But at the same time they are voting against their own best interest. Yup, not thinking.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you are correct. I never watched it and wasn't that aware of it. I just checked out or cable lists and that network isn't there be we are on the Island so there is afair bit of cable not shown here.
> 
> I know US Fox is available on some stations. I am missing MSNBC here - got it inCalgary but not here in Duncan unless I haven't found it. I did like to watch Rachel.
> 
> ...


I try to watch Rachel ever night. She is on at 8 and then it is rerun at 11, but you can also get a lot of info on line.

http://www.msnbc.com/maddowblog

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show

Just read that Target is raising wages to $9 per hr. It's a start.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why is no one mentioning Loretta Lynch?
> 
> That is such a disgrace.


I did mention her, SQM. Yes, it is a disgrace. There is no reason not to confirm her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I try to watch Rachel ever night. She is on at 8 and then it is rerun at 11, but you can also get a lot of info on line.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/maddowblog
> 
> ...


Target laid off 1,700 last week from the main Minneapolis headquarters.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

brat - how far is Minn. from Chgo?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> brat - how far is Minn. from Chgo?


It's about a 10 hour drive or a 1 hour flight


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Funny, funny
I like to watch some of the basketball tournament too, but how many men would go this far?

http://thegazette.com/ncaa-tournament-brackets-madness-vasectomies-20150318


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Funny, funny
> I like to watch some of the basketball tournament too, but how many men would go this far?
> 
> http://thegazette.com/ncaa-tournament-brackets-madness-vasectomies-20150318


Yes, very funny.

Wouldn't work in this house. I don't care what the excuse, basketball is not watched in this house if I'm home or within earshot. Basketball of any kind whatever. It was sort of a pre-nuptial agreement due to my absolute hate for the game, the sound of the game, the hype of the game...you get the picture.

I'll watch or tolerate anything else with notable exception of FOX "news."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

check out the post by one of the group that isn't us today. (2nd line especially) . Read what she says about the President. It is the paragraph that starts about the Kennedys. 

Can you imagine what they will be saying by the time there is another election? sick sick sick


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> check out the post by cluck cluck. Read what she says about the President. It is the paragraph that starts about the Kennedys. I wonder why those kinds of posts are allowed?


I've reposted with comments on Armed Police.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> check out the post by cluck cluck. Read what she says about the President. It is the paragraph that starts about the Kennedys. I wonder why those kinds of posts are allowed?


The first amendment to our constitution provides freedom of speech. Besides, if we went after every lunatic that has fabricated stories about Obama there would be a LOT of people in jail!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Target laid off 1,700 last week from the main Minneapolis headquarters.


Target opened a lot of stores in Canada a couple of years ago, they just closed down and laid off all their employes. I am not sure of the numbers but it was over a thousand, and more than that I believe.

Canadians found their stores half empty, expensive and nothing like bargains in the States. They really didn't do well at all. I don't know whether they declared bankruptcy up here but all the people they hired when they opened were laid off. They redid the stores they took over, with wide walking areas and no one went there. So many of us who had been to the states were looking forward to it . I went in twice utterly disappointed at the prices and the layout - It seemed half empty of goods most of the time.

Dunkin Donuts didn't last here either but they had Tim Hortons to deal with so that wasn't surprising.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> The first amendment to our constitution provides freedom of speech. Besides, if we went after every lunatic that has fabricated stories about Obama there would be a LOT of people in jail!


I realize that -- it just seems a shame as he is in a position where he can't even answer posts like this. I was just angry. I re wrote my post changing the name of the poster but didn't manage to get rid of it. I am going to leave it rather than ask admin to remove it. So ladies, it was a double post with a few different words in it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Target opened a lot of stores in Canada a couple of years ago, they just closed down and laid off all their employes. I am not sure of the numbers but it was over a thousand, and more than that I believe.
> 
> Canadians found their stores half empty, expensive and nothing like bargains in the States. They really didn't do well at all. I don't know whether they declared bankruptcy up here but all the people they hired when they opened were laid off. They redid the stores they took over, with wide walking areas and no one went there. So many of us who had been to the states were looking forward to it . I went in twice utterly disappointed at the prices and the layout - It seemed half empty of goods most of the time.
> 
> Dunkin Donuts didn't last here either but they had the opposition of Tim Hortons to deal with so that wan't surprising.


It seems like brick and mortar stores are closing all over. The Toys R Us store closed here right after Christmas.
Target began here in Minneapolis. I don't shop there often. If I do it's for toys or toiletries. It looks like many more lay offs in the US stores are coming up.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe it was on this topic where we discussed the disgusting behavior of Joe Arpaio. Daily Kos has published an article that sheds more light - and even a little hope - on the good sheriff's current plight. Warms my heart to know he may finally be exposed.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/03/19/1371893/-Sheriff-Arpaio-admits-to-crimes-in-order-to-avoid-trial-Victims-This-won-t-fly?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is what a republican in NH told a group of 4th graders when they were trying to make the red tailed hawk their state bird. What a jacka$$

Rep. Warren Groen, a Republican from Rochester said, "It grasps them with its talons then uses its razor sharp beak to basically tear it apart limb by limb, and I guess the shame about making this a state bird is it would serve as a much better mascot for Planned Parenthood."


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> This is what a republican in NH told a group of 4th graders when they were trying to make the red tailed hawk their state bird. What a jacka$$
> 
> Rep. Warren Groen, a Republican from Rochester said, "It grasps them with its talons then uses its razor sharp beak to basically tear it apart limb by limb, and I guess the shame about making this a state bird is it would serve as a much better mascot for Planned Parenthood."


Get 'em young and indoctrinate 'em early.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I believe it was on this topic where we discussed the disgusting behavior of Joe Arpaio. Daily Kos has published an article that sheds more light - and even a little hope - on the good sheriff's current plight. Warms my heart to know he may finally be exposed.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/03/19/1371893/-Sheriff-Arpaio-admits-to-crimes-in-order-to-avoid-trial-Victims-This-won-t-fly?detail=email


True, but it may be too late--at the age of 82 he's done more than enough damage.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I believe Grace has died.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


Oh no!!!!!!!!!!

Are you totally sure?

I love that little doll.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


So sorry for your family. That is very sad news.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


Sounds like you're not certain. Regardless, I hope it's not true. :|


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you totally sure?
> 
> I love that little doll.


Pretty sure of that. My sister has been calling here all day. After telling me not to speak to her again, I can only think that this would be the reason.

And I looked up the gofundme page. Latest update says "Grace came home last night but didn't stay long".


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Pretty sure of that. My sister has been calling here all day. After telling me not to speak to her again, I can only think that this would be the reason.
> 
> And I looked up the gofundme page. Latest update says "Grace came home last night but didn't stay long".


Could that mean she went back to the hospital? Please try to answer the phone.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Could that mean she went back to the hospital? Please try to answer the phone.


My sister wouldn't be calling for that.

No, I'm not going to answer the phone. I am at the point that I don't even have any sympathy to give them. Better not to even try.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

This is one of the reasons I want to explode when I hear people say that there is no effort being made to dismantle the public school system.

http://www.nationalmemo.com/endorse-this-take-that-little-4th-graders/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Endorse_This_Sign_Up&utm_campaign=Endorse%20This%20-%202015-03-20


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> This is one of the reasons I want to explode when I hear people say that there is no effort being made to dismantle the public school system.
> 
> http://www.nationalmemo.com/endorse-this-take-that-little-4th-graders/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Endorse_This_Sign_Up&utm_campaign=Endorse%20This%20-%202015-03-20


Yet another item to keep in the archives. We must not let Democrats forget between now and November, 2016 what kind of monsters republicans are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This is what a republican in NH told a group of 4th graders when they were trying to make the red tailed hawk their state bird. What a jacka$$
> 
> Rep. Warren Groen, a Republican from Rochester said, "It grasps them with its talons then uses its razor sharp beak to basically tear it apart limb by limb, and I guess the shame about making this a state bird is it would serve as a much better mascot for Planned Parenthood."


He obviously has strange ideas about the nature of pelvic exams and mammograms. He needs to get them himself. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


I'm so sorry. Still, she would have had a hard life, given her physical problems. But she was beautiful, and brave to have held on as long as she did.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> He obviously has strange ideas about the nature of pelvic exams and mammograms. He needs to get them himself. :roll: :roll: :roll:


They have become so warped in their thinking they no longer have any objectivity about anything. I can't imagine what it must be like to live in such a bleak and terrible world as so many of the right are caught up in. They can't possibly be happy well adjusted people and I can't imagine the upbringing their poor children must be getting with the home schooling and religious indoctrination.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


I am so very sorry.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They have become so warped in their thinking they no longer have any objectivity about anything. I can't imagine what it must be like to live in such a bleak and terrible world as so many of the right are caught up in. They can't possibly be happy well adjusted people and I can't imagine the upbringing their poor children must be getting with the home schooling and religious indoctrination.


It's one thing to spout this nonsense to adults who might vote for you (or worse, for a liberal opponent) but to do this to 4th graders, mock their efforts and make them feel like they had no business even being there is just so wrong that I wish there was a way to jail them for child abuse.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> It's one thing to spout this nonsense to adults who might vote for you (or worse, for a liberal opponent) but to do this to 4th graders, mock their efforts and make them feel like they had no business even being there is just so wrong that I wish there was a way to jail them for child abuse.


I am shocked by what they did. I can only imagine how awful that experience was for those poor children. I hope there is at the very least some public censure against them.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am shocked by what they did. I can only imagine how awful that experience was for those poor children. I hope there is at the very least some public censure against them.


Another aspect of this incident comes to mind, and that is the increasing boldness we see coming from the right. They are definitely pushing the boundaries of common decency. Unfortunately, the pushback isn't strong enough so they keep going further and further with their extremist statements.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


Oh! I'm so sorry. If true, she won't have to suffer any longer. This is so sad.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am shocked by what they did. I can only imagine how awful that experience was for those poor children. I hope there is at the very least some public censure against them.


Maybe it will sway their parents not to vote for the offender, which would be a small consolation.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Pretty sure of that. My sister has been calling here all day. After telling me not to speak to her again, I can only think that this would be the reason.
> 
> And I looked up the gofundme page. Latest update says "Grace came home last night but didn't stay long".


Can't you forgive her one more time? She spoke in anger but she has been under tremendous stress for quite some time now. I hope that there's something left to mend. Your sister has been on a roller coaster of emotions. I know what its like to lose a new baby grandchild. Your sister is hurting. She is devastated and exhausted. Please give her another chance.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Can't you forgive her one more time? She spoke in anger but she has been under tremendous stress for quite some time now. I hope that there's something left to mend. Your sister has been on a roller coaster of emotions. I know what its like to lose a new baby grandchild. Your sister is hurting. She is devastated and exhausted. Please give her another chance.


Words of wisdom.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


Oh dear, I am soo sorry! I know she would have not had a very good life no matter how much care she received. I am so sorry for your Sister and the family. Poor wee thing. Nothing I can say except I am very very sorry. I hope it is a blessing in a way.

Please consider calling your sister and forgiving her. She must have had a terrible time over this whole matter. She spoke quickly and I think she really needs you to talk to.

I feel she was overwhelmed and lashed out. Remember she is alone with the other mil and the whole situation. She seems to be the only one who cares about those children, I think she really needs you. I was at outs with my sister for a long time and then decided enough was enough and called her. She cried when I did and we have slowly gotten things talked out. I do think she needs you now. Sorry if I seem to be interfering but I have been there and didn't want to take the chance of being hurt again. When I called her it was so much better. Somehow we have tput the past behind us. She has alzheimers and is slowly leaving us all. I am so glad I contacted her.

My Prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> This is one of the reasons I want to explode when I hear people say that there is no effort being made to dismantle the public school system.
> 
> http://www.nationalmemo.com/endorse-this-take-that-little-4th-graders/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Endorse_This_Sign_Up&utm_campaign=Endorse%20This%20-%202015-03-20


What a bunch of jerks! I feel sorry for those kids. I can't imagine why anyone would speak that way with children present. And after all, what's one more meaningless law?

However, I do not see how this has anything to do with dismantling public schools.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


I am very sorry to hear your sad news, I know you are weeping in pain. Please accept my warm hug as I wipe away your tears. Poor little mite did not have a happy life but perhaps she is now at peace with no more pain and suffering.

You have a lot of friends here who share your pain. If you need a shoulder to cry on, someone to turn to for a few words, you have friends here who will listen and embrace you in their loving arms as they wipe away your tears. We are not with you physically but we are here in spirit.

Think happy thoughts of the little girl you only knew for a short period of time but who will remain in your heart forever.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> He obviously has strange ideas about the nature of pelvic exams and mammograms. He needs to get them himself. :roll: :roll: :roll:


If only, that were all they did at PP...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


If that is so, may the little angel rest in peace.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If that is so, may the little angel rest in peace.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> It's one thing to spout this nonsense to adults who might vote for you (or worse, for a liberal opponent) but to do this to 4th graders, mock their efforts and make them feel like they had no business even being there is just so wrong that I wish there was a way to jail them for child abuse.


It was mean, but hardly fits the category of child abuse. I am familiar with child abuse. Hurting their feelings, doesn't count as child abuse.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Maybe it will sway their parents not to vote for the offender, which would be a small consolation.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


I am so sorry to hear this, Judy. May she rest in peace.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I am very sorry to hear your sad news, I know you are weeping in pain. Please accept my warm hug as I wipe away your tears. Poor little mite did not have a happy life but perhaps she is now at peace with no more pain and suffering.
> 
> You have a lot of friends here who share your pain. If you need a shoulder to cry on, someone to turn to for a few words, you have friends here who will listen and embrace you in their loving arms as they wipe away your tears. We are not with you physically but we are here in spirit.
> 
> Think happy thoughts of the little girl you only knew for a short period of time but who will remain in your heart forever.


We have missed your wise and kind words, Eve.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> If only, that were all they did at PP...


That's all they do at PP with public funds. And without PP a lot of women would die of breast cancer, cervical, and ovarian cancer. A lot of women who need prenatal care would not get it. A lot of babies who need wellness care would not get it.

Abortion is approximately 3% of what PP does...in those states where they are still permitted (and I'm not sure there are any of those left) and NONE of that is done with public money. NONE.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It was mean, but hardly fits the category of child abuse. I am familiar with child abuse. Hurting their feelings, doesn't count as child abuse.


Telling kids that they are worthless is not child abuse? Oh good grief. Emotional abuse is many time worse in a lot of cases than physical abuse.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Can't you forgive her one more time? She spoke in anger but she has been under tremendous stress for quite some time now. I hope that there's something left to mend. Your sister has been on a roller coaster of emotions. I know what its like to lose a new baby grandchild. Your sister is hurting. She is devastated and exhausted. Please give her another chance.


There's nothing to forgive, this is just typical and no, no more chances. I know what would have been said if I'd answered the phone...that -I- was somehow responsible for her condition and her death. Been there, done that, don't care to do it again.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Telling kids that they are worthless is not child abuse? Oh good grief. Emotional abuse is many time worse in a lot of cases than physical abuse.


Emotional abuse of another person is damaging and can be crippling - no matter the aged of the abused.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> There's nothing to forgive, this is just typical and no, no more chances. I know what would have been said if I'd answered the phone...that -I- was somehow responsible for her condition and her death. Been there, done that, don't care to do it again.


Blame the black sheep. A common family dynamic.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Emotional abuse of another person is damaging and can be crippling - no matter the aged of the abused.


It is harder to recover from than physical abuse as well. Analogy: A broken bone heals much faster than a sprain. Emotional abuse eats at the substance of who you are and makes you doubt yourself. It is a murder of the spirit.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

John Boehner is going to Israel?
Maybe we should revoke his passport while he is there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is harder to recover from than physical abuse as well. Analogy: A broken bone heals much faster than a sprain. Emotional abuse eats at the substance of who you are and makes you doubt yourself. It is a murder of the spirit.


Very well said, Marilyn. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> John Boehner is going to Israel?
> Maybe we should revoke his passport while he is there.


He needs a place to hide?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is harder to recover from than physical abuse as well. Analogy: A broken bone heals much faster than a sprain. Emotional abuse eats at the substance of who you are and makes you doubt yourself. It is a murder of the spirit.


What a fantastic description. As one who has been victimized by this kind of mistreatment, the last sentence made me catch my breath. Whew.

Where did those sudden tears come from?? Talk about a gut reaction...

It takes a long time to heal, and some wounds are raw for a very long time, even with the most tender of care.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> What a fantastic description. As one who has been victimized by this kind of mistreatment, the last sentence made me catch my breath. Whew.
> 
> Where did those sudden tears come from?? Talk about a gut reaction...
> 
> It takes a long time to heal, and some wounds are raw for a very long time, even with the most tender of care.


but, but...only your feelings were hurt and that didn't do you any REAL harm


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I could vomit.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Sometimes I wish I could vomit.


I've done plenty of that, too.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I've done plenty of that, too.


I know you have. Along with the screaming.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I know you have. Along with the screaming.


The screaming is silent, Jane. I still do it. I'm sure you understand the nightmares and the times when something triggers memories. Tone of voice is a big trigger for me and even after all these years, I'm always surprised by the waves of emotion that can still wash over me unexpectedly.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> The screaming is silent, Jane. I still do it. I'm sure you understand the nightmares and the times when something triggers memories. Tone of voice is a big trigger for me and even after all these years, I'm always surprised by the waves of emotion that can still wash over me unexpectedly.


I call them landmines. You never know when you're going to step on one or what damage they will do. (And, an aside...I'm Judy. But I will answer to anything but late for dinner)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I call them landmines. You never know when you're going to step on one or what damage they will do. (And, an aside...I'm Judy. But I will answer to anything but late for dinner)


Judyjudy - you Ol' Cornball. That was one of my dad's favorite line.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I know you have. Along with the screaming.


Apparently the subject of emotional abuse is a sensitive one for some of us.

In case anyone is wondering, I try to be as open and vocal about that topic as I can.

There are so many women who think they are alone. They believe what society and the abuser tells them - that they deserve it. Society often asks, "why did you put up with it" instead of asking why he does what he does, misplacing the blame. The implication is either it isn't so bad or you must like it or believe yourself that you deserve it.

And when it turns to physical violence, there is often nowhere to turn. There are more shelters nowadays than when I was suffering the worst of the abuse, but I had noplace to go with my children because the shelter was full and I wasn't bleeding. Quite literally, that is what I was asked. "Are you bleeding or do you need an ambulance?"

Friends? Family? Easy to say, but battered and abused women know for a certain fact, that the abuser will just create havoc for those who help. So they protect others the best they can. And remain silent.

I've broken my silence and want any woman who reads this who sees herself in my experience to know she is not alone and she is not to blame. She must first protect herself because even verbal abusers are capable of violence. 75% of women killed by their significant others or partners are killed IN THE ACT OF LEAVING.

Think about that for a moment next time someone confides they are in trouble and you are tempted to ask why they don't "just leave." My ex was perfectly capable of murder and I knew that every single day of my marriage.

Sensitive topic.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I call them landmines. You never know when you're going to step on one or what damage they will do. (And, an aside...I'm Judy. But I will answer to anything but late for dinner)


Good name. I'll remember that one. Landmine, that is.

I knew your name was Judy. What the hell is wrong with me besides a little emotional episode??

My dad's version was "call me anything you want as long as you call me for dinner"

Seems to be a universal thing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry Dear Bright that you had to suffer like that. I don't remember if you are now in a new marriage/relationship but you deserve domestic happiness.

Do most of the abused wives come from families that abused them also?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Sorry Dear Bright that you had to suffer like that. I don't remember if you are now in a new marriage/relationship but you deserve domestic happiness.
> 
> Do most of the abused wives come from families that abused them also?


I was not abused as a child, but I witnessed my grandfather abusing my grandmother on many occasions. It was profoundly disturbing to me, but my family accepted it as normal. Great lesson.

I have a wonderful story about how I escaped the ex-man and re-started my life. So many go back to abusive relationships because it is a familiar place. Not me. My radar is very sensitive to any hint of abusive tendencies, disrespect, degrading treatment, control...all tools used against me. Zero tolerance.

I am now married to the finest man I've ever known. My love for him knows no bounds and we are very happy together. I'm the luckiest woman in the world.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I am now married to the finest man I've ever known. My love for him knows no bounds and we are very happy together. I'm the luckiest woman in the world.


Me too. However, it took mine doing something good for humanity for me to finally be free of him. He died.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Me too. However, it took mine doing something good for humanity for me to finally be free of him. He died.


My ex-man died a couple of years ago. Alone (up to the last hours), in pain and suffering.

Oh gee.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Me too. However, it took mine doing something good for humanity for me to finally be free of him. He died.


At least he did it while you could still have a life so he wasn't ALL bad.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


I hope I am not intruding. I happened upon Grace's picture...what a beauty. This is a difficult time for you and I am sorry to hear this. I hope you and your family are able to deal with their grief and find solace with one another.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> My ex-man died a couple of years ago. Alone (up to the last hours), in pain and suffering.
> 
> Oh gee.


It's almost certain that mine was murdered. Good thing I was on the other coast when it happened.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> It's almost certain that mine was murdered. Good thing I was on the other coast when it happened.


Wow. You have had a VERY interesting life.

I assume his death wasn't random violence but came from someone who knew him?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Wow. You have had a VERY interesting life.
> 
> I assume his death wasn't random violence but came from someone who knew him?


Think so but nothing was ever able to be proven. He was found stuffed in a culvert pipe, pretty well bruised up but since he was known for fighting (dirty at that) when drunk, that was pretty well par for the course.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Think so but nothing was ever able to be proven. He was found stuffed in a culvert pipe, pretty well bruised up but since he was known for fighting (dirty at that) when drunk, that was pretty well par for the course.


My grandfather was an ugly alcoholic. Early in my marriage I told myself to be thankful hubby did not drink.

Yeah. He did what he did cold sober. Something to think about.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> My grandfather was an ugly alcoholic. Early in my marriage I told myself to be thankful hubby did not drink.
> 
> Yeah. He did what he did cold sober. Something to think about.


I truly think that alcohol just gives them justification for what they'd like to do sober but know that others wouldn't stand for it but give a pass because "he was drunk". I got out once. He found me, doused the trailer of the people who tried to shelter me with gasoline and set it on fire. THEN he got drunk.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I truly think that alcohol just gives them justification for what they'd like to do sober but know that others wouldn't stand for it but give a pass because "he was drunk". I got out once. He found me, doused the trailer of the people who tried to shelter me with gasoline and set it on fire. THEN he got drunk.


You validate my point about endangering friends and family by getting them involved. AFTER I left there were several people who said they would have helped if they had "only known." Yeah, right. People knew. What isn't so easy is the knowledge that leaving for good often requires leaving everything behind, needing shelter and help for an extended period because you have no money, maybe no car, the few clothes you escaped with, and a couple of kids in tow. AND a crazy man who will do anything to regain his control over you, so you need to hide.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I truly think that alcohol just gives them justification for what they'd like to do sober but know that others wouldn't stand for it but give a pass because "he was drunk". I got out once. He found me, doused the trailer of the people who tried to shelter me with gasoline and set it on fire. THEN he got drunk.


Please tell me they doused the fire quickly and your friends didn't lose everything.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Please tell me they doused the fire quickly and your friends didn't lose everything.


Yes, thankfully, they did. But it ended any help anyone else who knew me might have given. Oh yes, the ubiquitous question "why didn't you just leave?"

And then there's examples like Marissa Alexander. Originally sentenced to 20 YEARS for firing a warning shot (nobody even got scratched) at the man who admitted on the stand that he planned to 'hurt' her. After a lot of outrage a new trial was ordered. The plan now is to sentence her to -60- years for the same crime. In a "stand your ground" state where she was denied the right to use that defense. She probably would have gotten less time if she'd killed him.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, thankfully, they did. But it ended any help anyone else who knew me might have given. Oh yes, the ubiquitous question "why didn't you just leave?"
> 
> And then there's examples like Marissa Alexander. Originally sentenced to 20 YEARS for firing a warning shot (nobody even got scratched) at the man who admitted on the stand that he planned to 'hurt' her. After a lot of outrage a new trial was ordered. The plan now is to sentence her to -60- years for the same crime. In a "stand your ground" state where she was denied the right to use that defense. She probably would have gotten less time if she'd killed him.


I'm familiar with that story. Tragic.

I came very, very close to killing mine. Had his gun pointed at his head. He was smart enough to realize I meant business so he put his hands up, backed off and left me alone. I hate to think where I would be if he hadn't stopped when he did.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I'm familiar with that story. Tragic.
> 
> I came very, very close to killing mine. Had his gun pointed at his head. He was smart enough to realize I meant business so he put his hands up, backed off and left me alone. I hate to think where I would be if he hadn't stopped when he did.


Bleep Bright!!! I never heard a story like that in real life. I think we all get the message not to ever cross you. :-D


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, thankfully, they did. But it ended any help anyone else who knew me might have given. Oh yes, the ubiquitous question "why didn't you just leave?"
> 
> And then there's examples like Marissa Alexander. Originally sentenced to 20 YEARS for firing a warning shot (nobody even got scratched) at the man who admitted on the stand that he planned to 'hurt' her. After a lot of outrage a new trial was ordered. The plan now is to sentence her to -60- years for the same crime. In a "stand your ground" state where she was denied the right to use that defense. She probably would have gotten less time if she'd killed him.


Good news

On Tuesday, January 27, 2015, Marissa Alexander was released from a Jacksonville jail under a plea deal that capped her sentence to the three years she had already served. She pleaded guilty to three counts of aggravated assault for firing a shot in the direction of her husband. She also agreed to serve two years of house arrest, wearing an ankle monitor. She will be allowed to work, attend classes and take her children to school and medical appointments. Her case helped to inspire a new state law permitting warning shots in some circumstances

from Wikipedia


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Bleep Bright!!! I never heard a story like that in real life. I think we all get the message not to ever cross you. :-D


Not to worry. The provocation went well beyond crossing me straight into the realm of insanity. After about 10 hours of abuse, I was able to lock myself in the bedroom and get his gun loaded before he kicked the door in. The look of surprise on his face - priceless. I can still see it.

The thing is, I was absolutely prepared to kill him at that moment. It was ugly. He had spent the day doing things like knocking me down, sitting on me and spitting in my face and other stuff like that. He had ripped the phone out of the wall. I had escaped to a neighbors at one point and after pleading with her to call the police and not to answer the door, she let him in and stood there while he dragged me back to our house and roughed me up some more. She never called the police. After all, it was just a little something between married folk.

All this in front of our children. That was the worst. That day was a turning point in my life.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Telling kids that they are worthless is not child abuse? Oh good grief. Emotional abuse is many time worse in a lot of cases than physical abuse.


I agree that emotional abuse is often worse than physical abuse. I suffered emotional abuse from my mother, so I'm well aware of its ramifications.

However, I listened to the recording of the session and the interview of the teacher, and no one told those children that they were worthless. The comment comparing the red tailed hawk to PP was entirely inappropriate. But I don't think they felt worthless because their bill didn't pass. They had already testified when the bill went though committee, and it barely passed there. So they knew that it might not pass the legislature. I think they learned a bigger lesson than anyone thought they would.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is harder to recover from than physical abuse as well. Analogy: A broken bone heals much faster than a sprain. Emotional abuse eats at the substance of who you are and makes you doubt yourself. It is a murder of the spirit.


I agree


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> but, but...only your feelings were hurt and that didn't do you any REAL harm


Are you suggesting that these children experienced something on a par with what Green experienced? Or are you suggesting that hurt feelings constitute emotional abuse? Really?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Not to worry. The provocation went well beyond crossing me straight into the realm of insanity. After about 10 hours of abuse, I was able to lock myself in the bedroom and get his gun loaded before he kicked the door in. The look of surprise on his face - priceless. I can still see it.
> 
> The thing is, I was absolutely prepared to kill him at that moment. It was ugly. He had spent the day doing things like knocking me down, sitting on me and spitting in my face and other stuff like that. He had ripped the phone out of the wall. I had escaped to a neighbors at one point and after pleading with her to call the police and not to answer the door, she let him in and stood there while he dragged me back to our house and roughed me up some more. She never called the police. After all, it was just a little something between married folk.
> 
> All this in front of our children. That was the worst. That day was a turning point in my life.


Bright - you don't have to answer this but do you think your grandparents' example had any effect on your being in an abusive situation? I am assuming you had some clues before you married the bleep. If not, forgive me and I do want to thank you for talking about this. So many women have been abused. Maybe even some of our friends on the other side have experienced similar pain.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Apparently the subject of emotional abuse is a sensitive one for some of us.
> 
> In case anyone is wondering, I try to be as open and vocal about that topic as I can.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry that you had to experience this. I'm glad that you escaped that awful situation and are healing.

My mother was emotionally abusive. Probably the least of the abuse, but the most memorable, were the many times, she would pack her bags and leave us. She always came back but every time she left I thought she'd left us for good. It was very traumatic. I always wanted my mother to love me. I'd do anything to make her love me. It wasn't until twelve years ago, when I had cancer, that I finally faced the fact that she would never love me. After that, I was finally able to let go, and start to heal. She died five years ago. Just when I think I've finally forgiven her, the hurt rushes back in.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I truly think that alcohol just gives them justification for what they'd like to do sober but know that others wouldn't stand for it but give a pass because "he was drunk". I got out once. He found me, doused the trailer of the people who tried to shelter me with gasoline and set it on fire. THEN he got drunk.


How do these guys get away with it? It's almost impossible for me to understand why they aren't behind bars--permanently!

Years ago I worked as a temp for an abusive boss--the agency that sent me admitted he was "difficult" but promised me $14 an hour (great wages in the early 90s) for as long as I could stick it out.

Forewarned is forearmed, but nothing could have prepared me for how truly awful the guy was. I lasted three months, and in that time the regular staff--the tech guys, the accountant, the real estate agent who hid out all day in the back office with the door locked--filled me in. I learned that he'd gone through twelve temps (I was unlucky #13) in nine months plus a score of regular hires who'd walked off the job within days or been canned when he was in a screaming rage.

That office was hell on earth, and even years later a few episodes have stayed with me:

--the office manager who was taken out by the boss for what he assumed was a birthday lunch at the country club. Wrong--the boss ordered lunch for them both, then assaulted the guy verbally and fired him at the top of his lungs in front of all the other guests.

--the pretty young receptionist who quit in a panic when she saw the boss trailing her home and then peeping through her windows.

--the boss's battered wife, who was summoned (white and trembling) to the office on more than one occasion. I'd see him drag her into his personal office, slam the door shut, and then put my fingers in my ears so I wouldn't have to listen to him scream at and berate her.

I finally told the agency I wouldn't work for the guy after finding court papers in the files. He's been arrested for assaulting his wife at the airport--he'd slammed her against the wall, punched her, and then kicked over his own daughter's stroller. Unfortunately, he got off with counseling and probation after his wife refused to press charges.

Incredible--even more incredible that this fiend was considered one of the top realtors in the area and had a wall full of plaques and certificates to prove it!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> How do these guys get away with it? It's almost impossible for me to understand why they aren't behind bars--permanently!
> 
> Years ago I worked as a temp for an abusive boss--the agency that sent me admitted he was "difficult" but promised me $14 an hour (great wages in the early 90s) for as long as I could stick it out.
> 
> ...


This could be a netflix. Glad you were able to leave for something sane.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you suggesting that these children experienced something on a par with what Green experienced? Or are you suggesting that hurt feelings constitute emotional abuse? Really?


It's all a matter of degree and time and intent.

That's not quite right. It's complicated. I don't think anyone would say that children must be sheltered from all hurt feelings - that's part of life and lessons are sometimes painful. But there are certain lines that must not be crossed - demeaning words, blaming are a couple.

I think all children should be treated with the same kind of unconditional love, understanding and care that you give Max. Between that and the worst kinds of abuse there are many steps. Max is so lucky to have you and so are his parents because you are teaching them how to help him.

The legislator who said what he did is just a goon. The children will probably remember it but I don't think it rises to the level of abuse because it wasn't personally directed at them as individuals.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> It's all a matter of degree and time and intent.
> 
> That's not quite right. It's complicated. I don't think anyone would say that children must be sheltered from all hurt feelings - that's part of life and lessons are sometimes painful. But there are certain lines that must not be crossed - demeaning words, blaming are a couple.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, Green. I watched the video too, and while the legislator was unpleasant I don't believe he could be called abusive--just a total jerk. It's unconscionable to use kids as political pawns, and that's exactly what he did.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Green. I watched the video too, and while the legislator was unpleasant I don't believe he could be called abusive--just a total jerk. It's unconscionable to use kids as political pawns, and that's exactly what he did.


The thing is that with kids that age, mocking and demeaning their ideas is taken to mean they are not good enough to have good ideas. Tell a child that age "that was a dumb IDEA" and what you'll get back from them will either be "right, I'M dumb" or a screaming "I AM NOT DUMB". What they hear is "you are dumb" and it tends to start poisoning the well. Now think about what they hear if you say "that was a stupid idea".


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> It's all a matter of degree and time and intent.
> 
> That's not quite right. It's complicated. I don't think anyone would say that children must be sheltered from all hurt feelings - that's part of life and lessons are sometimes painful. But there are certain lines that must not be crossed - demeaning words, blaming are a couple.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Green!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The thing is that with kids that age, mocking and demeaning their ideas is taken to mean they are not good enough to have good ideas. Tell a child that age "that was a dumb IDEA" and what you'll get back from them will either be "right, I'M dumb" or a screaming "I AM NOT DUMB". What they hear is "you are dumb" and it tends to start poisoning the well. Now think about what they hear if you say "that was a stupid idea".


Just watched the video again--no, I still can't agree. Abusers bully and berate their victims in order to control them, but in this case I again feel that the kids were just being used as props by the Repugs to advance their own agendas/political careers. It's unconscionable (as I said before) to use the backs of nine year-olds as a political soap box. It's repulsive and despicable, but is it abuse per se?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> He obviously has strange ideas about the nature of pelvic exams and mammograms. He needs to get them himself. :roll: :roll: :roll:


I think some parents need to meet that jack--- in a dark alley.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I believe Grace has died.


I am so sorry. If it is true, it could very well be what is best for her. She is/was such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> This is one of the reasons I want to explode when I hear people say that there is no effort being made to dismantle the public school system.
> 
> http://www.nationalmemo.com/endorse-this-take-that-little-4th-graders/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Endorse_This_Sign_Up&utm_campaign=Endorse%20This%20-%202015-03-20


I would think parents would be furious about this.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is harder to recover from than physical abuse as well. Analogy: A broken bone heals much faster than a sprain. Emotional abuse eats at the substance of who you are and makes you doubt yourself. It is a murder of the spirit.


That is true -- you never get over it completely. Judy, I had no right to try to give you advice . I am sorry. You have lived your life and you know what has happened. I don't.

Take care.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is true -- you never get over it completely. Judy, I had no right to try to give you advice . I am sorry. You have lived your life and you know what has happened. I don't.
> 
> Take care.


I didn't even realize that you were trying to give me advice so don't sweat it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It was mean, but hardly fits the category of child abuse. I am familiar with child abuse. Hurting their feelings, doesn't count as child abuse.


Those kids went there thinking they had done something good. Instead they were ridiculed and told what they did was wrong. There most definitely is such a thing as verbal abuse. How many times can you tell a child that they are worthless before they believe it? Does every one of those children get all the support they need at home?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The thing is that with kids that age, mocking and demeaning their ideas is taken to mean they are not good enough to have good ideas. Tell a child that age "that was a dumb IDEA" and what you'll get back from them will either be "right, I'M dumb" or a screaming "I AM NOT DUMB". What they hear is "you are dumb" and it tends to start poisoning the well. Now think about what they hear if you say "that was a stupid idea".


If you are told over and over that you aren't worth anything but trouble, from the person who you want more than anythng to approve of you for years and years, and when your sibling is loved and admired and praised it is hard to recover. I was a basket case when I finally left home and went to my Grandmothers, then to my Aunts' and then down to Toronto on my own. I had so little confidence although few knew it as

I learned early not to let anyone know actually how insecure I was - I was so good I was a fairly good actress and loved the stage where I felt strong and whole.
Then I met Pat and he treated me as if he couldn't believe I would care about him.. I knew he meant what he said as he showed it when he walked into a room and saw me. It changed my life. I knew when he looked at me and I felt so strongly about him, that I used to wait for him to change his mind and wondered how I would bear it. He never did and finally I realized he never would.

My heart aches for those children who are never treated as being worth anything. It takes years to recover. Some never do recover. I am so lucky.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Think so but nothing was ever able to be proven. He was found stuffed in a culvert pipe, pretty well bruised up but since he was known for fighting (dirty at that) when drunk, that was pretty well par for the course.


Tough way to go, but he isn't hurting anyone any more. I have a brother in law that also died at a young age. He was not a good husband, not a good father, and I will say he is not missed.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Good news
> 
> On Tuesday, January 27, 2015, Marissa Alexander was released from a Jacksonville jail under a plea deal that capped her sentence to the three years she had already served. She pleaded guilty to three counts of aggravated assault for firing a shot in the direction of her husband. She also agreed to serve two years of house arrest, wearing an ankle monitor. She will be allowed to work, attend classes and take her children to school and medical appointments. Her case helped to inspire a new state law permitting warning shots in some circumstances
> 
> from Wikipedia


Awesome news, I hadn't heard that. That poor woman and her kids went through he!!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I agree that emotional abuse is often worse than physical abuse. I suffered emotional abuse from my mother, so I'm well aware of its ramifications.
> 
> However, I listened to the recording of the session and the interview of the teacher, and no one told those children that they were worthless. The comment comparing the red tailed hawk to PP was entirely inappropriate. But I don't think they felt worthless because their bill didn't pass. They had already testified when the bill went though committee, and it barely passed there. So they knew that it might not pass the legislature. I think they learned a bigger lesson than anyone thought they would.


And of course, you know that all these children got the love and support they needed from home so they felt ok about all of this. Well good thing they at least learned a lesson. I hope that little speech is on tv the next time that idiot runs for re-election.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> If only, that were all they did at PP...


Shucks, it's only 97% of what they do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Shucks, it's only 97% of what they do.


As for the other 3% I am glad they are there to perform safe and medically supervised abortions. 
The days of coat hangers and back alley butchering are over for those who choose for what ever reason to terminate their pregnancies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If you are told over and over that you aren't worth anything but trouble, from the person who you want more than anythng to approve of you for years and years, and when your sibling is loved and admired and praised it is hard to recover. I was a basket case when I finally left home and went to my Grandmothers, then to my Aunts' and then down to Toronto on my own. I had so little confidence although few knew it as
> 
> I learned early not to let anyone know actually how insecure I was - I was so good I was a fairly good actress and loved the stage where I felt strong and whole.
> Then I met Pat and he treated me as if he couldn't believe I would care about him.. I knew he meant what he said as he showed it when he walked into a room and saw me. It changed my life. I knew when he looked at me and I felt so strongly about him, that I used to wait for him to change his mind and wondered how I would bear it. He never did and finally I realized he never would.
> ...


I had a friend who had 5 kids. For some reason she did not like or tolerate her second son. He was handsome, educated, funny, and had a heart the size of Texas. No matter what he said, she always had a sarcastic and mean retort. All 5 of her kids went to college. This son graduated Magna cum Laude. Instead of showing any pride in him or congratulating him, her words were "You did that to make your brothers and sisters look stupid"
He came to my door looking so dejected one day. He wanted to know if his mother ever told me why she hated him so much. I called his dad and asked him to come over and see if he could put some light on the subject.
They talked for a few hours over beers and his dad assured him that there was nothing that he could possibly done to deserve being treated that way. His dad told him how proud he was of him and how much he loved him. The next day she called me and asked what they talked about. I told her that I just provided the place and beer for them to talk and that she would have to ask them. 
This man is on the National Security Agency, has 3 great kids of his own. He met a beautiful girl who had lost an arm in a car accident. His mother did nothing but ridicule his fiance.
I finally asked her what the problem was about him and she said that if he hadn't been born, she could have taken a trip to Germany. Breaking that child's heart all through his life over a trip to Germany. I cried.
The sad thing is that she is all alone now. Her marriage fell apart, all 3 of her sons moved out of state. Her 2 daughters who also went to college ( 1 for teaching degree the other for Social services0 are working in a eye lab wrapping rubberbands around prescription lenses all day. 
If she could only comprehend the hurt she caused this kid, but she will have nothing to do with him. So sad , 
He still calls me and comes to visit when he is home for the holidays.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, I found out that Grace did not die after all. It was her other grandmother making the inference on the gofundme page, probably to boost donations.

To boost my ire...guess where this woman (who donated a whole $10 to her own begging page) was when Grace had to go back to the hospital? Just take a wild guess.

Give up? On "vacation". In the Bahamas.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I found out that Grace did not die after all. It was her other grandmother making the inference on the gofundme page, probably to boost donations.
> 
> To boost my ire...guess where this woman (who donated a whole $10 to her own begging page) was when Grace had to go back to the hospital? Just take a wild guess.
> 
> Give up? On "vacation". In the Bahamas.


Good for Gracie, the little fighter. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I found out that Grace did not die after all. It was her other grandmother making the inference on the gofundme page, probably to boost donations.
> 
> To boost my ire...guess where this woman (who donated a whole $10 to her own begging page) was when Grace had to go back to the hospital? Just take a wild guess.
> 
> Give up? On "vacation". In the Bahamas.


Good news that the little girl is battling on. Think positive thoughts about her and your good vibrations will reach her. Send her love in your thoughts.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I found out that Grace did not die after all. It was her other grandmother making the inference on the gofundme page, probably to boost donations.
> 
> To boost my ire...guess where this woman (who donated a whole $10 to her own begging page) was when Grace had to go back to the hospital? Just take a wild guess.
> 
> Give up? On "vacation". In the Bahamas.


Now this is a time when I am thrilled to say I told you so. Listen to the psychic sloth.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I found out that Grace did not die after all. It was her other grandmother making the inference on the gofundme page, probably to boost donations.
> 
> To boost my ire...guess where this woman (who donated a whole $10 to her own begging page) was when Grace had to go back to the hospital? Just take a wild guess.
> 
> Give up? On "vacation". In the Bahamas.


Awesome news about Grace. Hang in there little sweet one.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Awesome news about Grace. Hang in there little sweet one.


She's never going to have a chance at anything even near to a normal life. Now that it's clear that the part of her brain regulating her temperature is not working (and probably will never recover), and that she'll be at serious risk for recurrent meningitis...that her family will have to make some serious changes (including the possibility of Tom having to give up his job due to the pathogens he could be bringing home from digging in sewers, etc) the question has to be asked if it wouldn't be better to let her go. I've asked this before.

Yes, when I thought it was over, I was relieved. Because I know that losing a child is one of the worst hurts you can suffer. But you can heal. There's no healing from this. It will just drag on until the bug comes along that actually does kill her. Or the night when everyone's just so exhausted that they don't hear the monitor when her temp drops and they find her gone in the morning and end up with guilt they'll never heal from.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I found out that Grace did not die after all. It was her other grandmother making the inference on the gofundme page, probably to boost donations.
> 
> To boost my ire...guess where this woman (who donated a whole $10 to her own begging page) was when Grace had to go back to the hospital? Just take a wild guess.
> 
> Give up? On "vacation". In the Bahamas.


Amazing Grace. Appalling Grandma.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am glad in many ways, however, I dread the life she is going to have to suffer. Dear little child! My thoughts are with her. As far as the MIL what can you say? 

You can't change someone who has no real empathy for anyone and everything is about her. Sad. 

I hope Grace doesn't have pain and has some quality of life. 

Hang in there friend -- I know she is weighing on your mind. YOu have a soft place to land here when you need it, as do we all.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I found out that Grace did not die after all. It was her other grandmother making the inference on the gofundme page, probably to boost donations.
> 
> To boost my ire...guess where this woman (who donated a whole $10 to her own begging page) was when Grace had to go back to the hospital? Just take a wild guess.
> 
> Give up? On "vacation". In the Bahamas.


Bless Grace and her sisters.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

From Jesse Berney in the Blue Nation Review, a hopeful column on what to expect in 2016:

I know the GOP had a great 2014, but lets be honest: they had everything going for them. It was the midterms, and low voter participation is always good for the Republicans. Obama was close to the nadir of his popularity. The success of the economic recovery and the good Obamacare news hadnt broken through yet. Tons of Democrats in purple-to-red seats were up for reelection. And media coverage of ISIS and Ebola put the American electorate in a frenzy of irrational terror.

In 2016, none of those conditions will favor the GOP. The Electoral College math favors Democrats. Our likely presidential nominee is currently one of the most popular people in the country, while the two best choices on the GOP side are the guy who lost the last election and the brother of the worst president since Richard Nixon.

Tons of vulnerable Senate Republicans are also up in the next cycle. If the economy continues to grow and if Obamacare chugs along without the apocalyptic effects Republicans predicted, then the Democrats will be in much better shape up and down the ballot.

It would be stupid to say that money doesnt matter, and $889 million is a lot of money. The Kochs have been dumping cash into elections for quite a while now, and they know how to spend it so its most effective. Theyre going to have an impact.

But money can only do so much to battle historic waves, and it looks like there could be one building that will bury the Koch brothers and their network of billionaire mega-donors.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> What a fantastic description. As one who has been victimized by this kind of mistreatment, the last sentence made me catch my breath. Whew.
> 
> Where did those sudden tears come from?? Talk about a gut reaction...
> 
> It takes a long time to heal, and some wounds are raw for a very long time, even with the most tender of care.


At least here you are safe among friends who respect your comments and value you as the person you are. Our little "family" here is a loving and welcoming one. I hope you are happy in this company and feel the group hug. And anybody who is unpleasant is the outsider who does not warrant our concern.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> At least here you are safe among friends who respect your comments and value you as the person you are. Our little "family" here is a loving and welcoming one. I hope you are happy in this company and feel the group hug. And anybody who is unpleasant is the outsider who does not warrant our concern.


Thank you so much. I am so fortunate to have an opportunity to know such intelligent, wonderful, caring people. I'm ok. A phrase used in connection with the subject of verbal abuse was something of a emotional landmine (Dear jbandsma's term) for me. They pass.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I feel such compassion for tiny Grace. She is at the mercy of people who appear to be quite dysfunctional. And it seems under the best of circumstances she will not be able to have much of a life. 

As the children grow older, her disabilities will probably eat upon her brother and sisters as well. I have seen, in the course of my brief teaching career, families with severely disabled children where the other children flee from home as soon as they have a chance to be independent so they will not become life long care givers. 

Such a sad situation for all concerned, made worse by the grandmother from he!!.

All we can do is pray for the best outcome for Grace, whatever that may end up being. She sounds like one tough little cookie surviving this many weeks with all her health issues.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Tell it like it is Bernie!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Tell it like it is Bernie!


Ya think?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Ya think?


I like to use visual aids. We aren't all as eloquent as you, D.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I like to use visual aids. We aren't all as eloquent as you, D.


Ha ha.

The Saudis are not fighters - they are oil salesmen.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> She's never going to have a chance at anything even near to a normal life. Now that it's clear that the part of her brain regulating her temperature is not working (and probably will never recover), and that she'll be at serious risk for recurrent meningitis...that her family will have to make some serious changes (including the possibility of Tom having to give up his job due to the pathogens he could be bringing home from digging in sewers, etc) the question has to be asked if it wouldn't be better to let her go. I've asked this before.
> 
> Yes, when I thought it was over, I was relieved. Because I know that losing a child is one of the worst hurts you can suffer. But you can heal. There's no healing from this. It will just drag on until the bug comes along that actually does kill her. Or the night when everyone's just so exhausted that they don't hear the monitor when her temp drops and they find her gone in the morning and end up with guilt they'll never heal from.


What it all boils down to is what is best for Grace. I have said before that we take better care of our animals than we do people in not allowing them to suffer. She deserves the best quality of life possible, something that may not be available for her. If she is on life support, then that is a decision that her parents may be forced to make. I don't envy them having to make a decision like that. I also think not everyone is cut out to be a parent of a child with the kind of problems that Grace has. I think it takes special people to do that. Life isn't easy, is it?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> What it all boils down to is what is best for Grace. I have said before that we take better care of our animals than we do people in not allowing them to suffer. She deserves the best quality of life possible, something that may not be available for her. If she is on life support, then that is a decision that her parents may be forced to make. I don't envy them having to make a decision like that. I also think not everyone is cut out to be a parent of a child with the kind of problems that Grace has. I think it takes special people to do that. Life isn't easy, is it?


You express you feelings, very well. I agree with you


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Heard yesterday that Louisiana has a 1.6 billion shortfall and Jindal has been cutting everything to make up some of that money. They now realize that there is no money for their presidential primary. Of course this all goes back to Jindal refusing to raise taxes because of the pledge he signed with Grover Nowquist. So now what do you think he will cut, education of course. And the worst thing is some people will want to vote for him as president. If they can run a state, why would he even think he could be president?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> You validate my point about endangering friends and family by getting them involved. AFTER I left there were several people who said they would have helped if they had "only known." Yeah, right. People knew. What isn't so easy is the knowledge that leaving for good often requires leaving everything behind, needing shelter and help for an extended period because you have no money, maybe no car, the few clothes you escaped with, and a couple of kids in tow. AND a crazy man who will do anything to regain his control over you, so you need to hide.


You're so right. When I hear about women trying to escape or actually escaping for a while only to be found, beaten or murdered by their abusers, it brings tears of rage to my eyes and such feelings in my heart I don't think I can describe them acurately here.

I am truly very clumsy and have poor depth perception so I truly do get my bruises by walking into doors and furniture. Two women had the bravery and decency to tell me I didn't have to live with domestic violence. I think they believed me and I hope they have gone on to help someone who really is the victim of domestic violence.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You're so right. When I hear about women trying to escape or actually escaping for a while only to be found, beaten or murdered by their abusers, it brings tears of rage to my eyes and such feelings in my heart I don't think I can describe them acurately here.


I escaped one time and thought I was safe. He found me by filing a missing person's report. The cops never bothered to ask me if there was a reason I was 'missing', they just reported to him where I and our son was.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Good news
> 
> On Tuesday, January 27, 2015, Marissa Alexander was released from a Jacksonville jail under a plea deal that capped her sentence to the three years she had already served. She pleaded guilty to three counts of aggravated assault for firing a shot in the direction of her husband. She also agreed to serve two years of house arrest, wearing an ankle monitor. She will be allowed to work, attend classes and take her children to school and medical appointments. Her case helped to inspire a new state law permitting warning shots in some circumstances
> 
> from Wikipedia


Thank God something completely fair almost happened. I don't think Alexander should have to endure one more second of punishment, and she should be compensated for the three years she spent in prison for an act of self defense.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

During the 4th and 5th grades (55 years ago...) I had a teacher who emotionally, verbally and to a slight extent physically abused a few kids in our class. I didn't tell my parents until a couple of months before the end of 5th grade. I have no idea why I didn't tell them. My parents were very supportive and always concerned about their children's welfare. When I finally broke down and told my parents what had been going on my father rushed to the school where she was still in her classroom and confronted her in no uncertain terms. Next day she was a changed person to the few of us she had been torturing. She even went on to win many awards for her kindness and encouragement of her students. 

Three years ago, 52 years after this teacher and I had seen each other I decided to find her phone number and call her to tell her what I thought of her. It seemed like a good way to wash away as much of my lingering feelings about what had happened to me. A woman answered the phone, I confirmed I was speaking to the right person and asked if she remembered me. She did and said so about a nanosecond after I asked the question. I know that all too many people can't confront their abusers but I also know how incredibly free I felt. I guess my Dad's confrontation with her worked exceptionally well.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thank God something completely fair almost happened. I don't think Alexander should have to endure one more second of punishment, and she should be compensated for the three years she spent in prison for an act of self defense.


Remember, this is the same prosecutor who managed to let George Zimmerman walk for killing Trayvon Martin. But she wanted a woman to serve 60 years for not hurting anybody.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> During the 4th and 5th grades (55 years ago...) I had a teacher who emotionally, verbally and to a slight extent physically abused a few kids in our class. I didn't tell my parents until a couple of months before the end of 5th grade. I have no idea why I didn't tell them. My parents were very supportive and always concerned about their children's welfare. When I finally broke down and told my parents what had been going on my father rushed to the school where she was still in her classroom and confronted her in no uncertain terms. Next day she was a changed person to the few of us she had been torturing. She even went on to win many awards for her kindness and encouragement of her students.
> 
> Three years ago, 52 years after this teacher and I had seen each other I decided to find her phone number and call her to tell her what I thought of her. It seemed like a good way to wash away as much of my lingering feelings about what had happened to me. A woman answered the phone, I confirmed I was speaking to the right person and asked if she remembered me. She did and said so about a nanosecond after I asked the question. I know that all too many people can't confront their abusers but I also know how incredibly free I felt. I guess my Dad's confrontation with her worked exceptionally well.


You had a good father. Lucky you!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Remember, this is the same prosecutor who managed to let George Zimmerman walk for killing Trayvon Martin. But she wanted a woman to serve 60 years for not hurting anybody.


Now, now. There is no discrimination against women in this country. (sarcasm)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Now, now. There is no discrimination against women in this country. (sarcasm)


Especially black women. (double sarcasm)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope whoever subscribed me to the 'friends of Scott Walker' newsletter has it come around to bite them in the keister. Both cheeks.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Remember, this is the same prosecutor who managed to let George Zimmerman walk for killing Trayvon Martin. But she wanted a woman to serve 60 years for not hurting anybody.


I didn't know who the prosecutor was. Knowing that, I'd a major miracle has happened.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I hope whoever subscribed me to the 'friends of Scott Walker' newsletter has it come around to bite them in the keister. Both cheeks.


Have the friends of Scott Walker had to resort to stealth subscriptions to keep his numbers up? What a pathetic bunch they are.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Have the friends of Scott Walker had to resort to stealth subscriptions to keep his numbers up? What a pathetic bunch they are.


Evidently. I got a 'welcome' letter and told how SC governor is endorsing Walker and I wanted to throw up. Haley has been the worst thing for SC. I reported it to their own abuse line.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I didn't know who the prosecutor was. Knowing that, I'd a major miracle has happened.


Angela Corey. And she's STILL trying to bring the case back to court.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Evidently. I got a 'welcome' letter and told how SC governor is endorsing Walker and I wanted to throw up. Haley has been the worst thing for SC. I reported it to their own abuse line.


Good move - I'll keep it in mind next time I get a love letter from that idiot McCain.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Too often you read about women being abused and the police do not take the situation seriously. Perhaps it is like the drunk driving situation that at one time was not taken as seriously as it is today, either. 

It took a national movement like MADD pushing the matter to get any movement on laws to protect the victims. And still, people who drink then drive and kill people get mild punishment compared to the damage they do. Being drunk is absolutely no excuse for the crimes people commit. There is strong evidence that drinking is an addiction that can be controlled.

You wonder how many people in the enforcement and prosecution end drank and drove. A case in point is the police who left the strip club in Staten Island and drove the wrong way on the highway. Ended up with two people dead, two in critical condition, the truck driver they hit injured, and the rest of us wondering whether someone will be held accountable. And now you wonder how many people in the enforcement and prosecution end slap their spouses around and have little regard for the person at the receiving end of the abuse.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> You had a good father. Lucky you!


Since whoever our parents are is completely random, I consider myself exceptionally lucky. "Exceptionally lucky" doesn't even begin to describe how I feel. My dad died in 1999. I've been living with my mother since about 6 months after my dad died. I was an only child until I was 7 and my mother and I are friends as well as family. She's 86 now, and needs help with several things. She far prefers having me do for her rather than strangers, and I feel the same way.

I have so many friends who didn't have the kind of parents I do. I can hardly believe how many friends I have who had awful parents. I'm glad I believe Heaven exists because that means I will see several people I've loved and who have died. We'll all be able to put our feet up and have some good 10,000 year chats.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> What it all boils down to is what is best for Grace. I have said before that we take better care of our animals than we do people in not allowing them to suffer. She deserves the best quality of life possible, something that may not be available for her. If she is on life support, then that is a decision that her parents may be forced to make. I don't envy them having to make a decision like that. I also think not everyone is cut out to be a parent of a child with the kind of problems that Grace has. I think it takes special people to do that. Life isn't easy, is it?


Tres vrai, N, tres vrai.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Too often you read about women being abused and the police do not take the situation seriously. Perhaps it is like the drunk driving situation that at one time was not taken as seriously as it is today, either.
> 
> It took a national movement like MADD pushing the matter to get any movement on laws to protect the victims. And still, people who drink then drive and kill people get mild punishment compared to the damage they do. Being drunk is absolutely no excuse for the crimes people commit. There is strong evidence that drinking is an addiction that can be controlled.
> 
> You wonder how many people in the enforcement and prosecution end drank and drove. A case in point is the police who left the strip club in Staten Island and drove the wrong way on the highway. Ended up with two people dead, two in critical condition, the truck driver they hit injured, and the rest of us wondering whether someone will be held accountable. And now you wonder how many people in the enforcement and prosecution end slap their spouses around and have little regard for the person at the receiving end of the abuse.


Calls to mind a friend whose husband was a policeman. VERY abusive, up to putting his service revolver to her head. Considering some of the other behavior we see from SOME policemen, I think it's a given that spousal abuse is also a problem in that profession.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Remember, this is the same prosecutor who managed to let George Zimmerman walk for killing Trayvon Martin. But she wanted a woman to serve 60 years for not hurting anybody.


And so sad that this woman had no compassion for another woman. They put on a poor case of prosecution and would not have prosecuted at all were it not for the public outcry. Things are not improving.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Angela Corey. And she's STILL trying to bring the case back to court.


This is the way it is for the majority of prosecutors in this country. Once they have made a decision that someone is guilty they aren't willing to admit a mistake no matter what evidence is available to them.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Calls to mind a friend whose husband was a policeman. VERY abusive, up to putting his service revolver to her head. Considering some of the other behavior we see from SOME policemen, I think it's a given that spousal abuse is also a problem in that profession.


Policemen, football and soccer players to name a few are taught to be aggressive, let alone the boys who are taught, especially by their fathers to be strong and tough and not to show any weakness. Our young boys are taught some of the wrong things.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Policemen, football and soccer players to name a few are taught to be aggressive, let alone the boys who are taught, especially by their fathers to be strong and tough and not to show any weakness. Our young boys are taught some of the wrong things.


Along with the "tough guy" ideal, they also teach by example when they degrade and abuse others, and not just women.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Come Wed. morning I will probably not be around much...or at all...for about a week. So I don't want anyone worrying about me.

We'll be leaving to go to my son's wedding...picking up my other son to take with us. I'll explain when I get back but my sons have never met. (has to do with the abusive ex) This trip is a birthday present to the one we're taking with us (birthday yesterday) and wedding gift to the other (next Sat.)

So, starting to get ready tomorrow. Making lists and checking them twice...oops, wrong holiday.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Policemen, football and soccer players to name a few are taught to be aggressive, let alone the boys who are taught, especially by their fathers to be strong and tough and not to show any weakness. Our young boys are taught some of the wrong things.


Someone very close to our family lived with a Policeman (sgt.) for 4 years and finally left because of his verbal and some physical abuse. I remember her telling me when she was at our place with my daughter for dinner, that she went to a get together with the wives of men on his shift. 2 had just gotten married. Each took her aside at different times and told her not to marry him as people had warned them even though there were signs before the wedding of verbal abuse and threats. They didn't listen and now one was stuck in the marriage with a child and was fearful of moving. The other was 'trying' to make it work but was quite uneasy about how he acted.

The conversation between the group was 70% in agreement that the Police are used to power, and expecting instant obedience. My d. met a nice appearing man who she went out with , then found out that he was divorced for spousal abuse both physical and verbal(he was also a policeman). She got out of there fast and shortly after that the friend left her relationship too. I believe it -- it is a mind set. Although I do believe that some aren't abusers but many are.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Come Wed. morning I will probably not be around much...or at all...for about a week. So I don't want anyone worrying about me.
> 
> We'll be leaving to go to my son's wedding...picking up my other son to take with us. I'll explain when I get back but my sons have never met. (has to do with the abusive ex) This trip is a birthday present to the one we're taking with us (birthday yesterday) and wedding gift to the other (next Sat.)
> 
> So, starting to get ready tomorrow. Making lists and checking them twice...oops, wrong holiday.


So glad you can go! Travel safely and have a wonderful time.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Come Wed. morning I will probably not be around much...or at all...for about a week. So I don't want anyone worrying about me.
> 
> We'll be leaving to go to my son's wedding...picking up my other son to take with us. I'll explain when I get back but my sons have never met. (has to do with the abusive ex) This trip is a birthday present to the one we're taking with us (birthday yesterday) and wedding gift to the other (next Sat.)
> 
> So, starting to get ready tomorrow. Making lists and checking them twice...oops, wrong holiday.


Mazel Tov on the double happy occasion. I hope everything meets your most hopeful expectations. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Come Wed. morning I will probably not be around much...or at all...for about a week. So I don't want anyone worrying about me.
> 
> We'll be leaving to go to my son's wedding...picking up my other son to take with us. I'll explain when I get back but my sons have never met. (has to do with the abusive ex) This trip is a birthday present to the one we're taking with us (birthday yesterday) and wedding gift to the other (next Sat.)
> 
> So, starting to get ready tomorrow. Making lists and checking them twice...oops, wrong holiday.


I hope you have a wonderful time and that your son's get along well, and start to have a good relationship. Wonderful for you. Talk to you when you get back.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Come Wed. morning I will probably not be around much...or at all...for about a week. So I don't want anyone worrying about me.
> 
> We'll be leaving to go to my son's wedding...picking up my other son to take with us. I'll explain when I get back but my sons have never met. (has to do with the abusive ex) This trip is a birthday present to the one we're taking with us (birthday yesterday) and wedding gift to the other (next Sat.)
> 
> So, starting to get ready tomorrow. Making lists and checking them twice...oops, wrong holiday.


This is great news. Take pictures and show them to us.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Come Wed. morning I will probably not be around much...or at all...for about a week. So I don't want anyone worrying about me.
> 
> We'll be leaving to go to my son's wedding...picking up my other son to take with us. I'll explain when I get back but my sons have never met. (has to do with the abusive ex) This trip is a birthday present to the one we're taking with us (birthday yesterday) and wedding gift to the other (next Sat.)
> 
> So, starting to get ready tomorrow. Making lists and checking them twice...oops, wrong holiday.


Mazel tov on these wonderful family milestones. Don't forget to pack your phone charger. I am in Chicago to close on my apt and left it at home. Woe is I. I hope for only good things for your family from now on.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Mazel tov on these wonderful family milestones. Don't forget to pack your phone charger. I am in Chicago to close on my apt and left it at home. Woe is I. I hope for only good things for your family from now on.


Well, at least I don't have to look forward to anymore grandkids from either of these.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, at least I don't have to look forward to anymore grandkids from either of these.


Have a great trip, Judy. We will be looking forward to your accounts of your trip.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Come Wed. morning I will probably not be around much...or at all...for about a week. So I don't want anyone worrying about me.
> 
> We'll be leaving to go to my son's wedding...picking up my other son to take with us. I'll explain when I get back but my sons have never met. (has to do with the abusive ex) This trip is a birthday present to the one we're taking with us (birthday yesterday) and wedding gift to the other (next Sat.)
> 
> So, starting to get ready tomorrow. Making lists and checking them twice...oops, wrong holiday.


Judy, have a great time. Enjoy your trip, and take some time to relax. I hope your sons get along well and like each other. Best wishes!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> This is the way it is for the majority of prosecutors in this country. Once they have made a decision that someone is guilty they aren't willing to admit a mistake no matter what evidence is available to them.


Similar in a way that once a cop decides to use their gun...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Come Wed. morning I will probably not be around much...or at all...for about a week. So I don't want anyone worrying about me.
> 
> We'll be leaving to go to my son's wedding...picking up my other son to take with us. I'll explain when I get back but my sons have never met. (has to do with the abusive ex) This trip is a birthday present to the one we're taking with us (birthday yesterday) and wedding gift to the other (next Sat.)
> 
> So, starting to get ready tomorrow. Making lists and checking them twice...oops, wrong holiday.


Safe and happy trip!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

What an awful way to wake up in the morning...finding a topic entitled Imagine Ted Cruz as President. And finding out it's presented and championed by people who think that's a WONDERFUL idea.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Come Wed. morning I will probably not be around much...or at all...for about a week. So I don't want anyone worrying about me.
> 
> We'll be leaving to go to my son's wedding...picking up my other son to take with us. I'll explain when I get back but my sons have never met. (has to do with the abusive ex) This trip is a birthday present to the one we're taking with us (birthday yesterday) and wedding gift to the other (next Sat.)
> 
> So, starting to get ready tomorrow. Making lists and checking them twice...oops, wrong holiday.


Have a great time. Will look forward to lots of stories when you get back.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

One way to wash the taste of Cruz groupies out of my being...watching Morticia teaching Lurch to knit.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> One way to wash the taste of Cruz groupies out of my being...watching Morticia teaching Lurch to knit.


Where did you see that?

Anyway, here's a fine sorbet to wash the foul taste away:

*Disturbed Man Tries to Get Into White House*

CREDIT PHOTOGRAPH BY ALEX WONG / GETTY
WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)  A disturbed Canadian man wants to try to get into the White House, according to reports.

The man, who was born in Calgary before drifting to Texas, has been spotted in Washington, D.C. in recent years exhibiting erratic behavior, sources said.

In 2013, he gained entry to the United States Senate and was heard quoting incoherently from a childrens book before he was finally subdued.

More recently, he was heard ranting about a plan to dismantle large components of the federal government, such as the Internal Revenue Service and the nations health-care program.

Despite a record of such bizarre episodes and unhinged utterances, observers expressed little concern about his plans to get into the White House, calling them delusional.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Where did you see that?
> 
> Anyway, here's a fine sorbet to wash the foul taste away:
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Where did you see that?
> 
> Anyway, here's a fine sorbet to wash the foul taste away:
> 
> ...


Excellent,Purl :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

jbandsma wrote:


> One way to wash the taste of Cruz groupies out of my being...watching Morticia teaching Lurch to knit.





Poor Purl said:


> Where did you see that?


I'm having an Addams Family day on Hulu Plus. All the original episodes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> jbandsma wrote:
> 
> I'm having an Addams Family day on Hulu Plus. All the original episodes.


Have a wonderful time at the wedding. Look forward to hearing all about it when you return.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Attention:

Check out the new thread opened by 'someone' who is jumping with joy about the wonderful speech he made and what a wonderful job he would do.
Maybe that will keep her away from here.

I feel relieved he hasn't decided to come up here and now, never will. Yeah!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327444-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tomorrow (Tuesday night) on CNN at 9pm Eastern Standard time there will be a special about atheism - It is an hour long special, and Kyra Phyllips was interviewed about it tonight. She talks about all aspects of atheism and 
she has been working on this special for some time. Interviewing people and studying all aspects. Thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> tomorrow (Tuesday night) on CNN at 9pm Eastern Standard time there will be a special about atheism - It is an hour long special, and Kyra Phyllips was interviewed about it tonight. She talks about all aspects of atheism and
> she has been working on this special for some time. Interviewing people and studying all aspects. Thought some of you might be interested.


Thanks, Shirley. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Enjoy.

http://www.tedcruz.com/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.tedcruz.com/


Saw Walt Handelsman's political cartoon on GoComics <http://www.gocomics.com/comic/explore/1494942/16>this morning, and one reader comment was:

"Cruz isnt a serious candidate. By putting him out there the Republicans want to make the other possibilities look less extreme and incompetent."

D'ya think they are clever enough to pull something like that?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Saw Walt Handelsman's political cartoon on GoComics <http://www.gocomics.com/comic/explore/1494942/16>this morning, and one reader comment was:
> 
> "Cruz isnt a serious candidate. By putting him out there the Republicans want to make the other possibilities look less extreme and incompetent."
> 
> D'ya think they are clever enough to pull something like that?


The link didn't work, but, then, neither do most Republican candidates. They seem to be able to win elections but not know what to do after that. Is Cruz a distraction, like Michele Bachmann and Herman Cain? He'd be incensed to hear such a thing. He seems to think a lot of himself.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The link didn't work, but, then, neither do most Republican candidates. They seem to be able to win elections but not know what to do after that. Is Cruz a distraction, like Michele Bachmann and Herman Cain? He'd be incensed to hear such a thing. He seems to think a lot of himself.


Let's try this link http://www.gocomics.com/walthandelsman

Okay, it seems to work and the comments are lower on the page when you scroll down.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Let's try this link http://www.gocomics.com/walthandelsman
> 
> Okay, it seems to work and the comments are lower on the page when you scroll down.


It did work. Thank you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ted's losing his health insurance that he had through his wife's job!

http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/24/politics/ted-cruz-obamacare/


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Ted's losing his health insurance that he had through his wife's job!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/24/politics/ted-cruz-obamacare/


Oh goody...he gets to throw himself off health insurance if his plans work.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Oh goody...he gets to throw himself off health insurance if his plans work.


Don't members of congress get health care as a benefit of the job?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Don't members of congress get health care as a benefit of the job?


He will follow the text and letter of the law--even laws he disagrees with. Or laws with which he disagrees.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Don't members of congress get health care as a benefit of the job?


Not any more, although they CAN take a subsidy for health care through the ACA.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Not any more, although they CAN take a subsidy for health care through the ACA.


Sweet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did anyone check to see if the person was a member of Congress?



DGreen said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

"While Cruzs style may have irritated some in the Republican Partys more moderate center, his rhetoric has turned the freshman Senator into a conservative rock star virtually overnight. After less than two years in the Senate, Cruz has positioned himself to make waves on a Republican debate stage in 2016 and to compete as a more conservative alternative to Jeb Bush or Scott Walker. Whats more, its likely that Cruzs popularity among the conservative base in Texas will ensure his re-election should he decide to run for a second term in the Senate in 2018. Although media pundits and the Washington establishment may assume that Cruzs apocalyptic rhetoric is alienating to audiences, his success would suggest that it is having the opposite effect. *By creating a world that deals in black and white, the Texas freshman provides his supporters with a comforting degree of clarity amid the 
bewildering complexities of reality." *

From The Atlantic magazine.

The person who sent it to me did not give full attribution as to author or date, but it must be quite current considering some other text I did not copy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ted Cruz will make a great president?? I saw that thread and once I saw who started it, I knew it wouldn't be worth reading.
He would make a great president....of the Macadamian Club! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Ted's losing his health insurance that he had through his wife's job!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/24/politics/ted-cruz-obamacare/


 :XD: :XD: :XD: A good conservative until he gets a chance to make a buck. Typical, and amusing.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ted Cruz will make a great president?? I saw that thread and once I saw who started it, I knew it wouldn't be worth reading.
> He would make a great president....of the Macadamian Club! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Perhaps the Pistachio League would find him an appropriate running mate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> He will follow the text and letter of the law--even laws he disagrees with. Or laws with which he disagrees.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gee, do you think they'll quit trying to repeal it now?



jbandsma said:


> Not any more, although they CAN take a subsidy for health care through the ACA.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I opened a thread on Presidential Candidates. Should be interesting. I plan to disappear when the usual suspects arrive.



BrattyPatty said:


> Ted Cruz will make a great president?? I saw that thread and once I saw who started it, I knew it wouldn't be worth reading.
> He would make a great president....of the Macadamian Club! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Perhaps the Pistachio League would find him an appropriate running mate.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: This is too easy.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Gee, do you think they'll quit trying to repeal it now?


Absolutely... NOT!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Absolutely... NOT!!!!


I have a feeling if a candidate makes repealing it his platform, he can kiss the road to the WH goodbye.
The American people are sick and tired of hearing about it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Perhaps the Pistachio League would find him an appropriate running mate.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Good one, Marilyn!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am watching the special on Athiests on C N N -- it is interesting and I think worth watching. It just started.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I wonder if they will mention that Ted Cruz and Papa want to gather them all up and place them in special camps?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am watching the special on Athiests on C N N -- it is interesting and I think worth watching. It just started.


I didn't like it AT ALL. It tried to make Atheism appear to be another religion or something, which it is NOT. I thought the part about the former Pentecostal preacher was especially ridiculous, though I can see why non-believers in the south might welcome the chance to continue their tradition of getting together on Sunday for fellowship. Atheists needing a preacher? Ugh.

More harm than good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I didn't like it AT ALL. It tried to make Atheism appear to be another religion or something, which it is NOT. I thought the part about the former Pentecostal preacher was especially ridiculous, though I can see why non-believers in the south might welcome the chance to continue their tradition of getting together on Sunday for fellowship. Atheists needing a preacher? Ugh.
> 
> More harm than good.


I agree - The only part that seemed really true to me was the young man who felt overwhelmed and uncomfortable with hisChurch and his religious parents, which was much like the experiences of being Gay in a family who are horrified. That made sense to me.

The whole Preacher thing seemed phony. I thank you for your opinion . It was interesting as it is the first time I have seen that much attention paid to Atheism,but you are right, it seemed that they were saying it is another Religion which it isn't. DH thought it was 'crap'. He felt that is what Atheists are trying to avoid-being put in a box along with other religions.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I found this article today and thought you all might like it.
http://www.talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/obama-obamacare-gop-doom

Ted Cruz must agree :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I found this article today and thought you all might like it.
> http://www.talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/obama-obamacare-gop-doom
> 
> Ted Cruz must agree :XD: :XD: :XD:


OMG! Doesn't this separate the Sublime and the Ridiculous well?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> OMG! Doesn't this separate the Sublime and the Ridiculous well?


Yes it does! :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just love this meme :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Shirley,
Please check in and let us know how things go at the doctor's office for you tomorrow.
Hugs!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Patty - I will. We are going to take a drive out to Maple Bay for lunch.
I am going to take a picnic and we will sit and watch the 3 pairs of white swans in my avatar It is quite close to us and it is a lovely little bay with a nice restaurant and we like it..

I have two appointments in the morning. will let you know how they go. Not expecting anything too serious. More a matter of trying to deal with what we know about.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

There is no end to these guys. One shows his stupidity and then another pops up. Maybe they are available for our entertainment.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/03/colorado-republican-says-brutal-attack-on-pregnant-woman-could-be-gods-punishment-for-legal-abortion/

http://www.splcenter.org/blog/2014/11/06/hate-group-leader-gordon-klingenschmitt-elected-to-colorado-house/

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/03/connecticut-republican-says-existence-of-witnesses-to-a-sexual-assault-means-it-was-a-great-party/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> There is no end to these guys. One shows his stupidity and then another pops up. Maybe they are available for our entertainment.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/03/colorado-republican-says-brutal-attack-on-pregnant-woman-could-be-gods-punishment-for-legal-abortion/
> 
> ...


These men are disgusting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a link which shows pictures of Vancouver Island- I think it is an interesting thread. We have only been here since Oct. 1st but have lots of pictures including the orcas from a tour Kelly (son) and gd took. Have a look.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-1.html


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a link which shows pictures of Vancouver Island- I think it is an interesting thread. We have only been here since Oct. 1st but have lots of pictures including the orcas from a tour Kelly (son) and gd took. Have a look.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327896-1.html


Beautiful pictures Shirley. How lucky you are to live in such a wonderful place.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What a beautiful place! Aren't you glad that you moved there now?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What a beautiful place! Aren't you glad that you moved there now?


We have been to the island three or four times and always thought it was abeautiful place. One day last year my son came over and said he and his family were going to retire to Vancouver Island and they wanted us to come with them. They had talked about it but this time they were serious. We looked at each other and said yes. He moved ahead of us and we did the whole move ourselves, all the packing sorting etc. Had a mover come and slowly droveout to the Island, we have never looked back even though I was pretty sick. I would have been sick there too, and we love it. After Calgary and the winter this is so pretty -small little city and everything is close here.It was the right move for us.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have been to the island three or four times and always thought it was abeautiful place. One day last February, my son came over and said he and his family were going to retired to Vancouver and they wanted us to come with them. We looked at each other and said yes. He moved ahead of us and we did the whole move ourselves, all the packing sorting etc. Had a mover come and slowly droveout to the Island, we have never looked back even though I was pretty sick. I would have been sick there too, and we have never looked back. We love it. After Calgary and the winter this is so pretty -small little city and everything is close here.It was the right move for us.


I can see why. The pictures posted were amazing. I loved the one of the whales.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I can see why. The pictures posted were amazing. I loved the one of the whales.


My son counted 38 whales although as he says some may have been counted twice. They were swimming right around the boat. Dangerous though. A Calgary woman on her honeymoon was killed in a whale watching boat last week in Mexico.

It sounds as if the Whale sounded and jumped and hit the spot where she was sitting. So I always worry when they go whale watching. it has happened before near here I understand. But they are so huge and so beautiful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Shirley, I have a good friend who lives there. She is a teacher. We play an online game and chat as we play. One night she posted that there was a huge brown bear on her porch. The only thing separating her from the bear was her sliding glass door. She jumped up from the table and the bear stood up. She said he had to be at least 6 1/2 feet tall on his hind legs.
She asked us what to do. All we could come up was 'SCREAM"!
Well, she screamed and then the bear screamed and ran off. We laughed long and hard over that one.
She lives on a cliff over the ocean. How nice to have your morning coffee with that view! The bear however, I could live without.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is another one. They just keep coming and coming and coming.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2015/03/26/arizona_abortion_bill_no_abortions_can_t_be_reversed.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Here is another one. They just keep coming and coming and coming.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2015/03/26/arizona_abortion_bill_no_abortions_can_t_be_reversed.html


They just keep getting "stupider". What ethical doctor in his right mind would agree to do this?
While a vasectomy might be reversible, an abortion can not be.
IDIOTS!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh darn,, here is another one.

http://www.kpho.com/story/28620533/az-senator-church-attendance-should-be-mandatory


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Bernie Sanders introduced a bill to raise the minimum wage. 

The Sanders amendment to raise the federal minimum wage failed to pass 48-52. The good news for Democrats and the left is that Sen. Sanders fell just three votes short of passage as just a simple majority of fifty-one votes are required to pass budget amendments. 

Of course I doubt it would pass in the house, but they need to keep making the republicans vote on it anyway. People need to know how their senators are working or not working for them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm afraid to look!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

And another one.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/indianas-pence-tries-defend-new-anti-gay-measure?cid=sm_fb_maddow

Many people and two businesses in Indiana are against the governor signing his new discrimination law.

This morning, Republican Governor Mike Pence signed the controversial bill into law, despite vocal objections from Salesforce, along with Gen Con, a $50 million annual gaming convention, Fortune 500 member Cummins, Eskenazi Health, Eli Lilly and Co., George Takei, Pat McAfee, Jason Collins, the mayor of Indianapolis, and the State of Indiana's tourism board, among many others.

Pence signed it anyway and is considering joining the republican circus. This isn't going to be any different than 2012 was. I have heard there will be less debates, but other than that nothing but a circus.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> And another one.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/indianas-pence-tries-defend-new-anti-gay-measure?cid=sm_fb_maddow


It's Indiana. Nothing about those bigots would surprise me.
Will they be asking people if they are homosexual before serving them?
That could cause a few fights among the heterosexual macho men.
"Hey bartender, I'll have a beer!"
Bartender: "Are you gay?"

Kaplowie! Bartender hits the floor.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's Indiana. Nothing about those bigots would surprise me.
> Will they be asking people if they are homosexual before serving them?
> That could cause a few fights among the heterosexual macho men.
> "Hey bartender, I'll have a beer!"
> ...


Might be fun to watch.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's Indiana. Nothing about those bigots would surprise me.
> Will they be asking people if they are homosexual before serving them?
> That could cause a few fights among the heterosexual macho men.
> "Hey bartender, I'll have a beer!"
> ...


What next? I didn't believe it until dh said it was just on TV. They should move the basketball tournaments out of Indiana. It would serve them right. Hit them in the pocketbook.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What next? I didn't believe it until dh said it was just on TV. They should move the basketball tournaments out of Indiana. It would serve them right. Hit them in the pocketbook.


I agree. Will the gay basketball players not be able to play or order pizza afterward? Any state that implements this kind of law is opening themselves up for many lawsuits.
My question is how are businesses going to know who is gay or not?
It's no different than in the 50's saying "We don't serve ******."


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree. Will the gay basketball players not be able to play or order pizza afterward? Any state that implements this kind of law is opening themselves up for many lawsuits.


How does anyone know if someone is gay? Gaydar? Crazy is spreading across the country.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Good night. :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good night. :-D


Good night, Cheeky! Sweet dreams


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's Indiana. Nothing about those bigots would surprise me.
> Will they be asking people if they are homosexual before serving them?
> That could cause a few fights among the heterosexual macho men.
> "Hey bartender, I'll have a beer!"
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Might be fun to watch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree. Will the gay basketball players not be able to play or order pizza afterward? Any state that implements this kind of law is opening themselves up for many lawsuits.
> My question is how are businesses going to know who is gay or not?
> It's no different than in the 50's saying "We don't serve ******."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Same dif.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good night all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Good night all.


Good night dame.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's Indiana. Nothing about those bigots would surprise me.
> Will they be asking people if they are homosexual before serving them?


I've wondered that too...are they absolutely certain they can tell the gays from the straights at a glance? And what if they're wrong? Refusing to serve someone in a restaurant or bar because you believe they're gay is bad enough--what about doctors, dentists, and nurses refusing to give treatment on these same grounds? And with the same possibility of error? The lawyers of Indiana are about to strike it rich.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

FRC President Tony Perkins Threatens Christian Uprising If Supreme Court Legalizes Gay Marriage
Author: Shannon Barber March 26, 2015 7:36 am

Tony Perkins, the rabid homophobe who is the President of one of the most notoriously hateful anti-LGBT groups in the nation, has crawled out from under his rock this week to opine on what will happen if marriage equality comes to all 50 U.S. states. However, Perkins may have gone too far this time. His statements seem to actually indicate that if the Supreme Court rules in favor of equal marriage this June, that anti-LGBT Christians will resort to violence in protest.

On his Washington Watch program this past Friday, Perkins said, while speaking to a caller, of the reaction to nationwide marriage equality:

I think. . . your point about Christians rising up, I think we are getting close to that in this country as we see increasingly this growing hostility at the hands of our own government toward Christianity and I think especially if the court imposes upon the nation a redefinition of marriage.

I dont think the nation is going to accept it, I absolutely dont, and the conflict that is going to come as a result of it.

Well, Mr. Perkins, the thing is, you dont get to force other people to live by your extremist version of Christianity. Nobody is trying to take your views away. No matter how bigoted and misguided they may be, you are certainly entitled to have them. However, what you are doing now is inciting violence from the airwaves, and if it comes to fruition, you and all of you holy-rolling Christian soldiers will be arrested for it.

Perkins went on to direct Christians to engage in 21 days of prayer on the issue, between Easter and the time when the Supreme Court hears the marriage equality oral arguments this coming June. After that, though, his statements seemed to directly call for violence from his fellow Christians, when said that it is time for he and his fellow warriors for Christ to get up out of our prayer closet and put feet to our prayers.

Again, Mr. Perkins, inciting violence is illegal. If anything comes of this, you and your followers arent going anywhere but to prison. I hate to break it to you, but the Supreme Court isnt going to take its directives from a known hate group leader. Youll be going to jail if any violence results from your statements. Personally, thats an outcome Id love popping plenty of popcorn to watch unfold.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

_Pandering is the act of expressing one's views in accordance with the likes of a group to which one is attempting to appeal. The term is most notably associated with politics. In pandering, the views one is expressing are merely for the purpose of drawing support up to and including votes and do not necessarily reflect one's personal values._

I submit that many right-wing politicians are doing nothing more than pandering to the bigotry of those who elected them and who will continue to vote to elect them. We need to remember their antics and come 2016, remind Democratic voters the result of their failure to go to the polls in 2014.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo. Well put. To be remembered.



DGreen said:


> _Pandering is the act of expressing one's views in accordance with the likes of a group to which one is attempting to appeal. The term is most notably associated with politics. In pandering, the views one is expressing are merely for the purpose of drawing support up to and including votes and do not necessarily reflect one's personal values._
> 
> I submit that many right-wing politicians are doing nothing more than pandering to the bigotry of those who elected them and who will continue to vote to elect them. We need to remember their antics and come 2016, remind Democratic voters the result of their failure to go to the polls in 2014.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> And another one.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/indianas-pence-tries-defend-new-anti-gay-measure?cid=sm_fb_maddow
> 
> ...


Crazy! I also mentioned this in "Things are heating up" thread.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree. Will the gay basketball players not be able to play or order pizza afterward? Any state that implements this kind of law is opening themselves up for many lawsuits.
> My question is how are businesses going to know who is gay or not?
> It's no different than in the 50's saying "We don't serve ******."


Read on the Internet today that there is a concern about visitors attending the game. Should be interesting.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

NJG said:


> FRC President Tony Perkins Threatens Christian Uprising If Supreme Court Legalizes Gay Marriage
> Author: Shannon Barber March 26, 2015 7:36 am
> 
> Tony Perkins, the rabid homophobe who is the President of one of the most notoriously hateful anti-LGBT groups in the nation, has crawled out from under his rock this week to opine on what will happen if marriage equality comes to all 50 U.S. states. However, Perkins may have gone too far this time. His statements seem to actually indicate that if the Supreme Court rules in favor of equal marriage this June, that anti-LGBT Christians will resort to violence in protest.
> ...


I have yet to hear a rational or reasonable explanation as to how gay marriage is an attack on Christianity.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> FRC President Tony Perkins Threatens Christian Uprising If Supreme Court Legalizes Gay Marriage
> Author: Shannon Barber March 26, 2015 7:36 am
> 
> Tony Perkins, the rabid homophobe who is the President of one of the most notoriously hateful anti-LGBT groups in the nation, has crawled out from under his rock this week to opine on what will happen if marriage equality comes to all 50 U.S. states. However, Perkins may have gone too far this time. His statements seem to actually indicate that if the Supreme Court rules in favor of equal marriage this June, that anti-LGBT Christians will resort to violence in protest.
> ...


Interesting choice of words...I wonder what he has in mind? Clasping feet simian-fashion in a last-ditch appeal to their god? Amputating said appendages and burning them on a makeshift altar?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I have yet to hear a rational or reasonable as to how gay marriage is an attack on Christianity.


But when did being reasonable thwart them?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting choice of words...I wonder what he has in mind? Clasping feet simian-fashion in a last-ditch appeal to their god? Amputating said appendages and burning them on a makeshift altar?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ROFL


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> But when did being reasonable thwart them?


Well, there is that about some.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

How about the people behind an initiative in California to make it legal to kill gay people? Kamala Harris, our head state attorney has to certify the initiative for them to be able to gather signatures to get an initiative on the ballot. She has no choice...the law is that she cannot choose which initiative is ok and which is not, she has to certify by law. So to get around this craziness, she has filed for a court injunction to stop the process on this one here and now. Imagine someone so filled with hate that they want to make murder legal for the offense of being different. Crazy is spreading around this country, and everyone says california is so liberal. Doesn't feel like it today.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> Oh darn,, here is another one.
> 
> http://www.kpho.com/story/28620533/az-senator-church-attendance-should-be-mandatory


Which church? What about mosque or synagogue? Does he plan to start his version of the Inquisition? What an idiot; he does not even understand nor respect the Constitution of his Country.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Please see wannabe thread for update on where we are. Too tired to re type.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What next? I didn't believe it until dh said it was just on TV. They should move the basketball tournaments out of Indiana. It would serve them right. Hit them in the pocketbook.


Or if they started asking attendees "Are you gay?" and starting riots in the stadium.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've wondered that too...are they absolutely certain they can tell the gays from the straights at a glance? And what if they're wrong? Refusing to serve someone in a restaurant or bar because you believe they're gay is bad enough--what about doctors, dentists, and nurses refusing to give treatment on these same grounds? And with the same possibility of error? The lawyers of Indiana are about to strike it rich.


Except for the ones who won't represent gay people.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> How about the people behind an initiative in California to make it legal to kill gay people? Kamala Harris, our head state attorney has to certify the initiative for them to be able to gather signatures to get an initiative on the ballot. She has no choice...the law is that she cannot choose which initiative is ok and which is not, she has to certify by law. So to get around this craziness, she has filed for a court injunction to stop the process on this one here and now. Imagine someone so filled with hate that they want to make murder legal for the offense of being different. Crazy is spreading around this country, and everyone says california is so liberal. Doesn't feel like it today.


Actually might not be a bad idea to let this one go through...only homicidal psychos would sign such a thing and then law enforcement could keep them under surveillance.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I have yet to hear a rational or reasonable explanation as to how gay marriage is an attack on Christianity.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It is a problem for the fundamentalists. Most _real_ Christians have acceptedthat homosexuality is a fact of life these days. Heck, even Pope Francis when asked about his thoughts on homosexuality 
answered with "Who am I to judge?'
These CINOS should follow his words.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is a problem for the fundamentalists. Most _real_ Christians have acceptedthat homosexuality is a fact of life these days. Heck, even Pope Francis when asked about his thoughts on homosexuality
> answered with "Who am I to judge?'
> These CINOS should follow his words.


But they don't think he's a real christian either...he's catholic after all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The righties are wondering why we aren't talking about Hillary as a candidate yet.

It's because she hasn't formally announced her candidacy you pin heads!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The righties are wondering why we aren't talking about Hillary as a candidate yet.
> 
> It's because she hasn't formally announced her candidacy you pin heads!


And maybe because she's not republican?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> How does anyone know if someone is gay? Gaydar? Crazy is spreading across the country.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Gaydar! Love it!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting choice of words...I wonder what he has in mind? Clasping feet simian-fashion in a last-ditch appeal to their god? Amputating said appendages and burning them on a makeshift altar?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got a phone call from a liberal friend of mine in Calgary who said she has heard via the grapevine that Boehner is leaving his job. I can't find anything that corroborates that but am still looking . It was told to her via a liberal group she belongs to. She said that the person contacting her said it was discussed on CNN. I can't find anything about it. It might not be true but she wouldn't have called me if she hadn't thought it was something that is in the works. Said it was the Wolf Blitzer show. I have been out all afternoon so have no idea whether this is really the case. Just a heads up as that is a very knowledgeable group. They suggested that she call me so she did. Keep your fingers crossed. If it isn't the case, I apologize. Amazingly some of our news is better than some American Stations. And I am not in any way confirming that it is true. I debated whether to post about it but even if it isn't true someone is saying so.

However, this is an interesting thread about him - check it out.

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/matt-taibbi-the-crying-shame-of-john-boehner-20110105

I was just checking to see if there was anything under his name and found this and a few other write ups about him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got a phone call from a liberal friend of mine in Calgary who said she has heard via the grapevine that Boehner is leaving his job. I can't find anything that corroborates that but am still looking . It was told to her via a liberal group she belongs to. She said that the person contacting her said it was discussed on CNN. I can't find anything about it. It might not be true but she wouldn't have called me if she hadn't thought it was something that is in the works. Said it was the Wolf Blitzer show. I have been out all afternoon so have no idea whether this is really the case. Just a heads up as that is a very knowledgeable group. They suggested that she call me so she did. Keep your fingers crossed. If it isn't the case, I apologize. Amazingly some of our news is better than some American Stations. And I am not in any way confirming that it is true. I debated whether to post about it but even if it isn't true someone is saying so.
> 
> However, this is an interesting thread about him - check it out.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard anything about that, Shirley. It almost sounds too good to be true! I will keep an ear open.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I haven't heard anything about that, Shirley. It almost sounds too good to be true! I will keep an ear open.


Let me know if any of you hear anything about this. I just can't see him leaving unless he was asked to leave. I am jumping ahead of myself right now as I have only one person 's word.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Let me know if any of you hear anything about this. I just can't see him leaving unless he was asked to leave. I am jumping ahead of myself right now as I have only one person 's word.


Is she confusing him with Mitch McConnell, who announced today that he is not going to run for office again? He has 22 months left on his term, so he's not exactly leaving right now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Is she confusing him with Mitch McConnell, who announced today that he is not going to run for office again? He has 22 months left on his term, so he's not exactly leaving right now.


I wonder -- Maybe that is who they heard about. It is easy for us up here to get the names and people mixed up. That sounds more logical. I will wait until tomorrow and then call her back after she gets back from work. Thanks Green. I guess I should have help back my post but I was so surprised and wondered if any of you heard about Boehner. Too bad if that is the case. Although him being involved will likely cause some people to avoid the republicans as some of them MUST see through him.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder -- Maybe that is who they heard about. It is easy for us up here to get the names and people mixed up. That sounds more logical. I will wait until tomorrow and then call her back after she gets back from work. Thanks Green. I guess I should have help back my post but I was so surprised and wondered if any of you heard about Boehner. Too bad if that is the case. Although him being involved will likely cause some people to avoid the republicans as some of them MUST see through him.


I can pretty much guarantee we would have heard if Boehner was leaving - and we would have noticed. Of course, if he did, who would replace him? Someone worse? Plenty of those to choose from.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Is she confusing him with Mitch McConnell, who announced today that he is not going to run for office again? He has 22 months left on his term, so he's not exactly leaving right now.


Do you mean Harry Reid? Mitch McConnell won his seat back in the mid terms. But hey, I'll give McConnell a Bronx cheer on his way out!
Harry made it clear in 2012 that he would not run again. He has put many, many years into public service.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Do you mean Harry Reid? Mitch McConnell won his seat back in the mid terms. But hey, I'll give McConnell a Bronx cheer on his way out!
> Harry made it clear in 2012 that he would not run again. He has put many, many years into public service.


I watched your public tv (?) news hour and it is Harry Reid. Two dudes were discussing his performance and he doesn't sound like he's someone you'd take home to meet the parents!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Is she confusing him with Mitch McConnell, who announced today that he is not going to run for office again? He has 22 months left on his term, so he's not exactly leaving right now.


I didn't hear that, but Harry Reid is retiring.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am sorry everyone -- She phoned me especially and told me she was told it was Boehner. I won't quote anyone else in the future unless it is definitely a fact.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Saw this on FaceBook and thought everyone might need a good laugh.

Being cremated is my last hope for a smoking hot body.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Headed home. Pictures maybe by Wed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Headed home. Pictures maybe by Wed.


Don't keep us in suspense. Did the groom freeze h̶i̶s̶ ̶t̶e̶s̶.̶.̶.̶um, anything off?

(When I went looking for the site that crosses out text, I found the following, which may be relevant or sick: Y̶ᴇ̶s̶ᴛ̶ᴇ̶ʀ̶ᴅ̶ᴀ̶ʏ̶ ̶I̶ ̶ᴡ̶ᴇ̶ɴ̶ᴛ̶ ̶ᴛ̶ʜ̶ʀ̶ᴏ̶ᴜ̶ɢ̶ʜ̶ ̶ᴀ̶ ̶ᴄ̶ᴏ̶s̶ᴛ̶ʟ̶ʏ̶ ̶ᴀ̶ɴ̶ᴅ̶ ̶ᴘ̶ᴀ̶ɪ̶ɴ̶ғ̶ᴜ̶ʟ̶ ̶ᴘ̶ʀ̶ᴏ̶ᴄ̶ᴇ̶ᴅ̶ᴜ̶ʀ̶ᴇ̶ ̶ᴛ̶ʜ̶ᴀ̶ᴛ̶ ̶ʀ̶ᴇ̶ǫ̶ᴜ̶ɪ̶ʀ̶ᴇ̶ᴅ̶ ̶ᴍ̶ᴇ̶ ̶ᴛ̶ᴏ̶ ̶ʜ̶ᴀ̶ᴠ̶ᴇ̶ ̶ᴍ̶ʏ̶ ̶s̶ᴘ̶ɪ̶ɴ̶ᴇ̶ ̶ᴀ̶ɴ̶ᴅ̶ ̶ʙ̶ᴏ̶ᴛ̶ʜ̶ ̶ᴛ̶ᴇ̶s̶ᴛ̶ɪ̶ᴄ̶ʟ̶ᴇ̶s̶ ̶ʀ̶ᴇ̶ᴍ̶ᴏ̶ᴠ̶ᴇ̶ᴅ̶.̶ ̶ Sᴛɪʟʟ, I ɢᴏᴛ sᴏᴍᴇ ғᴀɴᴛᴀsᴛɪᴄ ᴡᴇᴅᴅɪɴɢ ᴘʀᴇsᴇɴᴛs. )


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Saw this on FaceBook and thought everyone might need a good laugh.
> 
> Being cremated is my last hope for a smoking hot body.


Thanks, Norma there still is hope for me! :lol:


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is a problem for the fundamentalists. Most _real_ Christians have acceptedthat homosexuality is a fact of life these days. Heck, even Pope Francis when asked about his thoughts on homosexuality
> answered with "Who am I to judge?'
> These CINOS should follow his words.


Exactly! Those who proudly proclaim they are Christians apparently do not listen when they attend church. They call names, they belittle others - they don't know how to converse without being rude. I would think that Christians would lead by example and action. I have not seen that from a few - especially one who appears to suffer from narcissitic/borderline disorder.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Exactly! Those who proudly proclaim they are Christians apparently do not listen when they attend church. They call names, they belittle others - they don't know how to converse without being rude. I would think that Christians would lead by example and action. I have not seen that from a few - especially one who appears to suffer from narcissitic/borderline disorder.


There is a hymn that goes; "You will know they are Christians by their love." You sure don't see that here and yet they have the audacity to identify themselves proudly every time they post on KP by quoting the bible. It certainly cheapens the book they claim as the word of god. They have some huge rocks in their eyes that prevent them from seeing what they do and how hypocritical it appears .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rumors are fine as long as we identify them as such, which you did.



Designer1234 said:


> I am sorry everyone -- She phoned me especially and told me she was told it was Boehner. I won't quote anyone else in the future unless it is definitely a fact.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Exactly! Those who proudly proclaim they are Christians apparently do not listen when they attend church. They call names, they belittle others - they don't know how to converse without being rude. I would think that Christians would lead by example and action. I have not seen that from a few - especially one who appears to suffer from narcissitic/borderline disorder.


That's just it...they DO listen when they attend church. You evidently haven't heard the preachers in the churches they attend. Fred Phelps was maybe the most public of his ilk but it's still that kind of rhetoric.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> That's just it...they DO listen when they attend church. You evidently haven't heard the preachers in the churches they attend. Fred Phelps was maybe the most public of his ilk but it's still that kind of rhetoric.


I just can't imagine what kind of churches you've attended. I've tried out lots of them(even some in Kansas), and I've never once heard anything that resembled what you're saying. Are you making this up?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I just can't imagine what kind of churches you've attended. I've tried out lots of them(even some in Kansas), and I've never once heard anything that resembled what you're saying. Are you making this up?


Like I said before, I think you only see and hear what you want, not what's actually going on around you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Like I said before, I think you only see and hear what you want, not what's actually going on around you.


I think you just repeat what you hear. I don't believe you've been to any of these churches that you speak of. I can assume that there are "some" churches that are as you describe, but you make it sound like you're speaking of commonplace churches. I'm challenging your statement.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think you just repeat what you hear. I don't believe you've been to any of these churches that you speak of. I can assume that there are "some" churches that are as you describe, but you make it sound like you're speaking of commonplace churches. I'm challenging your statement.


They are quite commonplace, especially in the south. And you don't even have to go to the church to hear it and see the "believers" flock to it. Walk down the street and try to get around the crowd at a street corner...worse, have to use the wheelchair and be told by the preacher in the curb cut that you'll just have to use the street or go another way because he's not moving. And yes, they have the name and addresses of their churches...so you can come to Sunday services...on sandwich boards next to them. Or they leave flyers on your door telling you that if you are in need you can get help if you come to their church and attend regularly. So challenge all you want...it's your head that's in the sand and doesn't want to see what's actually happening.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> They are quite commonplace, especially in the south. And you don't even have to go to the church to hear it and see the "believers" flock to it. Walk down the street and try to get around the crowd at a street corner...worse, have to use the wheelchair and be told by the preacher in the curb cut that you'll just have to use the street or go another way because he's not moving. And yes, they have the name and addresses of their churches...so you can come to Sunday services...on sandwich boards next to them. Or they leave flyers on your door telling you that if you are in need you can get help if you come to their church and attend regularly. So challenge all you want...it's your head that's in the sand and doesn't want to see what's actually happening.


Where do you hear this stuff? Some liberal blog? Or do you make it up?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I just can't imagine what kind of churches you've attended. I've tried out lots of them(even some in Kansas), and I've never once heard anything that resembled what you're saying. Are you making this up?


Some of them are very public figures, and their words are all over the internet. Some of the things Pat Robertson says are shocking, and Jerry Falwell could be quite nasty when he wanted to. These are very big names in the evangelical world.

Here's what Robertson had to say about my people: In an August 1986 New York magazine article Robertson is quoted saying, "It is interesting, that termites don't build things, and the great builders of our nation almost to a man have been Christians, because Christians have the desire to build something. He is motivated by love of man and God, so he builds. The people who have come into [our] institutions [today] are primarily termites. They are into destroying institutions that have been built by Christians, whether it is universities, governments, our own traditions, that we have... The termites are in charge now, and that is not the way it ought to be, and the time has arrived for a godly fumigation." I guess this is a warning not to go to hospitals with names like Beth Israel or Long Island Jewish.

Other Christian denominations get similar treatment: On January 14, 1991, on The 700 Club, Pat Robertson attacked a number of Protestant denominations when he declared: "You say you're supposed to be nice to the Episcopalians and the Presbyterians and the Methodists and this, that, and the other thing. Nonsense. I don't have to be nice to the spirit of the Antichrist."

He also attributed the Haiti earthquake to a "pact with the devil" made a couple of hundred years ago.

You can see more at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Robertson_controversies#Calling_non-Christians_.22termites.22 . Some are pretty funny. He claims he can bench press 1,000 (or was it 4,000?) pounds. And (I'll end with this, but he really is a fount of ridiculousness) Robertson stated that the acceptance of homosexuality could result in hurricanes, earthquakes, tornadoes, terrorist bombings and "possibly a meteor."


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Some of them are very public figures, and their words are all over the internet. Some of the things Pat Robertson says are shocking, and Jerry Falwell could be quite nasty when he wanted to. These are very big names in the evangelical world.
> 
> Here's what Robertson had to say about my people: In an August 1986 New York magazine article Robertson is quoted saying, "It is interesting, that termites don't build things, and the great builders of our nation almost to a man have been Christians, because Christians have the desire to build something. He is motivated by love of man and God, so he builds. The people who have come into [our] institutions [today] are primarily termites. They are into destroying institutions that have been built by Christians, whether it is universities, governments, our own traditions, that we have... The termites are in charge now, and that is not the way it ought to be, and the time has arrived for a godly fumigation." I guess this is a warning not to go to hospitals with names like Beth Israel or Long Island Jewish.
> 
> ...


Judy was suggesting that Christian churches are to be compared to Fred Phelps church. While I admit that there are some, the vast majority of Christian churches don't preach the kind of rhetoric he preaches. I've attended lots of churches and I've never once, been exposed to that kind of rhetoric. In every religion, there are extremists. Are we all to be judged by the extremes? Christians? Jews? Muslims? I don't think that's a fair representation.

Neither do I think that Pat Robertson or Jerry Falwell, represent the majority of Christians. They've never represented me. I can't comment on the quote you posted. I have no idea of its context or even if he was speaking about Jewish people. The link you shared, only leads to a wiki post describing the New Yorker magazine.

Here's what I think: it's always the most outrageous among us who get the attention of the media. People end up basing their opinions on the outrageous examples that get portrayed. The average Christian is lukewarm. They don't stand up for anything. That doesn't mean that they agree with the mouthpieces chosen by the media. Some, go against their religion and accept things that their religions don't accept and some take things to extremes. Christians are as varied as any other group of people. We shouldn't judge people by the actions of others. Every individual deserves to be judged on their own merits.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned that idiot in Indiana with that new anti-gay/religious freedom act? Yikes! How far is the Indiana border from Chicago?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

...and for those who think Scott Walker is a serious candidate for ANYTHING, I submit the following revealing article. I feel for the poor citizens of Wisconsin.

http://reverbpress.com/politics/gov-walker-boy-scouts-prepared-him-to-be-potus-video/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Has anyone mentioned that idiot in Indiana with that new anti-gay/religious freedom act? Yikes! How far is the Indiana border from Chicago?


On our way to visit my folks when they lived in Warren County IL, we would fly through Indiana which was a straightaway on Route I-80. When we got to Gary, if you could see through clouds of pollution, looking west and a bit north you could see Chicago.

It is too close for comfort. It has really become the "flyover zone"; what right thinking people would want to go there with the state condoning discrimination.

When you discriminate against one group, it inevitably leads to more discrimination. So many people are oblivious until it hits them. "They discriminate against gays, but I am not gay, so I don't speak up. They discriminate against Blacks, but I am not Black, so I don't speak up. They discriminate against Jews, but I am not a Jew, so I don't speak up." and on it goes until "They discriminate against men over 50. Oops, I am a 53 year old man." But by then it is too late to stand against the bigots. Apathy encourages bigotry.

For whatever you hold dear, VOTE your convictions. I am sure the haters and bigots vote their preferences. All of us who respect fellow humans regardless of color, sex, religion, age, national origin, have to stand together to overcome the bigotry that will destroy everything America has stood for in its greatest idealism.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Where do you hear this stuff? Some liberal blog? Or do you make it up?


Try just walking down the street. But I suppose you'll also call me a liar if I remind you that Indiana just made it legal to discriminate against anyone as long as you say it's for religious reasons..not just business, employees...doctors, nurses, medical personnel. Just say that it's against your religion and you don't have to deal with anyone you don't want to. And do you really think that law came out of anything but christian pandering?

Or the church groups and their followers in California, of all places, who are trying hard to make it legal to kill gays? When I get home tomorrow and at the computer where it's easier to copy the addresses, I'll send you the citations.

Get your head out of the sand and start actually seeing what's going on.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Has anyone mentioned that idiot in Indiana with that new anti-gay/religious freedom act? Yikes! How far is the Indiana border from Chicago?


I just mentioned it and it's not only anti gay...but since I mentioned it, you can bet NFB will call me a liar on that,too.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Also, after seeing some of your other comments...please show me where I EVER said it was all churches. I said that they (the people who spread their nasty brand of hate while claiming to be christian) DO listen to what they hear in church.

Where else would they get the idea that their nastiness is somehow god-approved?

So not only do you only see what you want, you like to twist what is said.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Just an observation - but it seems to me that all one needs to do is listen to what the republican politicians are saying to get a feel for the pulse of the right wing. There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that their attitudes and beliefs clearly reflect those of the people they represent - the people who elected them - and the people they want to vote for them again. Recall recent discussions on how popular Fox news is among the right wing. People want to hear "news" and discussion that aligns with their own beliefs. That's why they like Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck and why those broadcasters are so popular. I can't get to know enough individual right wing fundamentalists (nor would I want to)to see whether they all are anti-gay and anti-abortion and anti-women's rights, etc. Enough of them ARE those things to be a problem for our democracy.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> ...and for those who think Scott Walker is a serious candidate for ANYTHING, I submit the following revealing article. I feel for the poor citizens of Wisconsin.
> 
> http://reverbpress.com/politics/gov-walker-boy-scouts-prepared-him-to-be-potus-video/


Well, you know, the boy scouts motto IS, "be prepared". :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, you know, the boy scouts motto IS, "be prepared". :XD: :XD: :XD:


Now, THAT's funny.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> ...and for those who think Scott Walker is a serious candidate for ANYTHING, I submit the following revealing article. I feel for the poor citizens of Wisconsin.
> 
> http://reverbpress.com/politics/gov-walker-boy-scouts-prepared-him-to-be-potus-video/


He also compared handling the protestors during his recall to taking care of Isis. Yes he is an idiot. I see the democrats having a hay day with all of the republican presidential wanna-be's. It will be a circus just like 2012 was, only this time they have said they won't have as many debates. You would think, after 2012, they would come together and try to pick 2 or 3 candidates, but the party is so fractured they can't do that, so all we can do is sit back and watch them destroy each other.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> He also compared handling the protestors during his recall to taking care of Isis. Yes he is an idiot. I see the democrats having a hay day with all of the republican presidential wanna-be's. It will be a circus just like 2012 was, only this time they have said they won't have as many debates. You would think, after 2012, they would come together and try to pick 2 or 3 candidates, but the party is so fractured they can't do that, so all we can do is sit back and watch them destroy each other.


I have often referred to their antics as a "circular firing squad" and I still like the analogy.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Try just walking down the street. But I suppose you'll also call me a liar if I remind you that Indiana just made it legal to discriminate against anyone as long as you say it's for religious reasons..not just business, employees...doctors, nurses, medical personnel. Just say that it's against your religion and you don't have to deal with anyone you don't want to. And do you really think that law came out of anything but christian pandering?
> 
> Or the church groups and their followers in California, of all places, who are trying hard to make it legal to kill gays? When I get home tomorrow and at the computer where it's easier to copy the addresses, I'll send you the citations.
> 
> Get your head out of the sand and start actually seeing what's going on.


Here is the link to the article about the California lawyer wanting to kill gays. Now even though it is not likely to make it to the ballot how many other idiots are there that think this is a good idea? There are 19 states that have laws similar to the new law in Indiana, most of them being in the south. People are way more vocal about their discrimination now than they use to be and now doing it in the name of Christianity, makes it easier for them to get away with it.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/03/25/a-california-lawyer-wants-a-ballot-initiative-to-require-the-execution-of-gay-people/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> Here is the link to the article about the California lawyer wanting to kill gays. Now even though it is not likely to make it to the ballot how many other idiots are there that think this is a good idea? There are 19 states that have laws similar to the new law in Indiana, most of them being in the south. People are way more vocal about their discrimination now than they use to be and now doing it in the name of Christianity, makes it easier for them to get away with it.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/03/25/a-california-lawyer-wants-a-ballot-initiative-to-require-the-execution-of-gay-people/


It brought to mind the tragedy and suffering of Brandon 
Teena who was raped and murdered in Nebraska. (the movie Boys Don't Cry with Hilary Swank was based on this incident)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Just an observation - but it seems to me that all one needs to do is listen to what the republican politicians are saying to get a feel for the pulse of the right wing. There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that their attitudes and beliefs clearly reflect those of the people they represent - the people who elected them - and the people they want to vote for them again. Recall recent discussions on how popular Fox news is among the right wing. People want to hear "news" and discussion that aligns with their own beliefs. That's why they like Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck and why those broadcasters are so popular. I can't get to know enough individual right wing fundamentalists (nor would I want to)to see whether they all are anti-gay and anti-abortion and anti-women's rights, etc. Enough of them ARE those things to be a problem for our democracy.


The Republican Evils in my life are social liberals so we cannot tar them all with one brush or whatever the saying is.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> The Republican Evils in my life are social liberals so we cannot tar them all with one brush or whatever the saying is.


They may be social liberals, but how do they vote is the question. I know some one too, who is very liberal socially, but votes straight ticket republican because that is how her husband votes and how he told her to vote. He also is quite liberal socially, but his family was always republican and they didn't question what candidates stood for, just always straight ticket republican voting. He gets quite irritated when questioned, as I have tried to make him think a bit before he votes.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

All I can think is that I'd hate to be a black homosexual and an atheist in Indiana et al.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> All I can think is that I'd hate to be a black homosexual and an atheist in Indiana et al.


started a new thread on this topic

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328916-1.html#7106370


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> The Republican Evils in my life are social liberals so we cannot tar them all with one brush or whatever the saying is.


Makes me wonder if they will still vote for those who are ultra-conservative on social issues. A difficult dilemma for them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Makes me wonder if they will still vote for those who are ultra-conservative on social issues. A difficult dilemma for them.


My Evil Republican Twin in a survey of one, told me that he hates the tea party, etc.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is your ultra-right-wing fundamentalist Christianity in action:

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/progressivesecularhumanist/2015/03/oklahoma-house-passes-bill-restricting-marriage-to-people-of-faith/#ixzz3VpYkPU4w


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Here is your ultra-right-wing fundamentalist Christianity in action:
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/progressivesecularhumanist/2015/03/oklahoma-house-passes-bill-restricting-marriage-to-people-of-faith/#ixzz3VpYkPU4w


Sounds like Sharia law. They first come for the gays...........


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Here is your ultra-right-wing fundamentalist Christianity in action:
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/progressivesecularhumanist/2015/03/oklahoma-house-passes-bill-restricting-marriage-to-people-of-faith/#ixzz3VpYkPU4w


Usually nothing shocks me any more, but my mouth dropped open on this one. I am sure this is one, if signed into law, will be challenged in the courts. There is just no end to the idiots wanting to control every thing and every one.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Usually nothing shocks me any more, but my mouth dropped open on this one. I am sure this is one, if signed into law, will be challenged in the courts. There is just no end to the idiots wanting to control every thing and every one.


But...if you listen to the apologists, "Christians" would NEVER allow something like that to happen


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> But...if you listen to the apologists, "Christians" would NEVER allow something like that to happen


There are too many people that don't listen to any news. Which forum was it, maybe the one about Cruz, where someone said they didn't know who he was. If you pay any attention at all, I don't understand that at all. I could not live that disconnected.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Usually nothing shocks me any more, but my mouth dropped open on this one. I am sure this is one, if signed into law, will be challenged in the courts. There is just no end to the idiots wanting to control every thing and every one.


If the state has no place or involvement in marriage, who then, will be issuing divorces? Don't forget, divorce is definitely something that requires legal agreements, custody arrangements, property agreements...on and on. Doesn't seem too well-thought-out.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> If the state has no place or involvement in marriage, who then, will be issuing divorces? Don't forget, divorce is definitely something that requires legal agreements, custody arrangements, property agreements...on and on. Doesn't seem too well-thought-out.


When is anything they do ever well thought out?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm on a roll, everybody. A little humor is needed.

My favorite part of this piece is where the Chinese official says, "Can he decide when to stop reincarnating? That is impossible. What he wants is to distort reality."

Read more: http://www.patheos.com/blogs/progressivesecularhumanist/2015/03/china-orders-dalai-lama-to-reincarnate-after-death/#ixzz3Vuy9IZOC


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> When is anything they do ever well thought out?


I am not knowledgeable about the laws regarding marriage, but doesn't every marriage, whether civil officiated by a person such as a judge or a mayor or religious or by the captain of a boat have to be registered in the state where the marriage takes place?

Beside my kesuba, the Jewish marriage certificate, I have a legal document from the State of New York where I was married. When I needed to renew my drivers' license, my state would not honor the kesuba, I had to have a copy of the New York State marriage certificate. At the time, I was married 50 years.

I had a web site where I could apply to Albany for my certificate, and had to pay a substantial fee, something like $50 for them to extract it from the files, make a copy, stamp "official" on it and mail it to me. I paid by credit card. Two weeks later I got a letter telling me they did not have any documentation that I was married in New York. I asked for my money back, and they refused, saying they had done the research.

I knew I was married. I had the kesuba to show for it. We had the option of going to the local town hall and having the mayor perform what would be for us a renewal of vows. My daughter laughed and started calling herself a "love child". I called town hall of the Westchester County town where we were married and spoke to a lovely lady. She asked me to hold on and came back to the phone to tell me she had the original in her hand. I had to go on line, download and fill out a form and send it to her attention with a check for $10. Within a week I had my certificate.

Then I wrote back to the head of the department involved in Albany and lambasted him for the ineptitude of his staff. I told him I expected a credit against my credit card payment. I also told him he should hire people who know how to file and how to read.

I got the credit on my next credit card statement and - surprise of surprises - a letter of apology from the head of the department. He proved to be a class act.

So if two states, mine and New York, register marriages, what about these states where they want to disassociate the government from "religious" matters. What if people are atheists or of religiously mixed backgrounds and do not want a religious ceremony? Will they be discriminated against? If only religious marriages are recognized, will that include the rites of Eastern religions, Judaism, Islam? Will only certain denominations be authorized to perform "official" marriages? Will Catholics, Greek Orthodox, Russian Orthodox be recognized? A can of worms that can start an unholy war!

And what about civil marriages from states that do not have those regulations? Can you be married in New York and not have the marriage recognized in Louisiana, for example, the way gay people have been discriminated against?

Then you have issues of divorce. If a marriage is not recognized and people thus can part without divorce, what about child custody and jointly owned property?

These people have no clue as to what they are proposing, about the ripple effect that can become a tsunami. They are too short sighted and too just plain stupid to govern.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm on a roll, everybody. A little humor is needed.
> 
> My favorite part of this piece is where the Chinese official says, "Can he decide when to stop reincarnating? That is impossible. What he wants is to distort reality."
> 
> Read more: http://www.patheos.com/blogs/progressivesecularhumanist/2015/03/china-orders-dalai-lama-to-reincarnate-after-death/#ixzz3Vuy9IZOC


Fascinating read. Thanks for the link. What do they think they will do, throw themselves on his pyre and follow him to make him reincarnate? Aren't they worried as to what they will reincarnate into?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Fascinating read. Thanks for the link. What do they think they will do, throw themselves on his pyre and follow him to make him reincarnate? Aren't they worried as to what they will reincarnate into?


Perhaps they are like some politicians we know here in the US who have a wildly inflated sense of their own power and influence.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Perhaps they are like some politicians we know here in the US who have a wildly inflated sense of their own power and influence.


If there is reincarnation (and I am open to anything being possible until it is certifiably disproved) I wonder how many cockroaches are wandering around wondering "whahoppin"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know whether to blush or cry. I have a good imagination but I have no idea how anyone can say these things.



Poor Purl said:


> Some of them are very public figures, and their words are all over the internet. Some of the things Pat Robertson says are shocking, and Jerry Falwell could be quite nasty when he wanted to. These are very big names in the evangelical world.
> 
> Here's what Robertson had to say about my people: In an August 1986 New York magazine article Robertson is quoted saying, "It is interesting, that termites don't build things, and the great builders of our nation almost to a man have been Christians, because Christians have the desire to build something. He is motivated by love of man and God, so he builds. The people who have come into [our] institutions [today] are primarily termites. They are into destroying institutions that have been built by Christians, whether it is universities, governments, our own traditions, that we have... The termites are in charge now, and that is not the way it ought to be, and the time has arrived for a godly fumigation." I guess this is a warning not to go to hospitals with names like Beth Israel or Long Island Jewish.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He's gotten some unwanted/ unexpected response from his bill. Indiana is losing business in a big way.



SQM said:


> Has anyone mentioned that idiot in Indiana with that new anti-gay/religious freedom act? Yikes! How far is the Indiana border from Chicago?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He is such a clown...sorry Clarabel.



DGreen said:


> ...and for those who think Scott Walker is a serious candidate for ANYTHING, I submit the following revealing article. I feel for the poor citizens of Wisconsin.
> 
> http://reverbpress.com/politics/gov-walker-boy-scouts-prepared-him-to-be-potus-video/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> On our way to visit my folks when they lived in Warren County IL, we would fly through Indiana which was a straightaway on Route I-80. When we got to Gary, if you could see through clouds of pollution, looking west and a bit north you could see Chicago.
> 
> It is too close for comfort. It has really become the "flyover zone"; what right thinking people would want to go there with the state condoning discrimination.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put. Thank you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Some of them are very public figures, and their words are all over the internet. Some of the things Pat Robertson says are shocking, and Jerry Falwell could be quite nasty when he wanted to. These are very big names in the evangelical world.
> 
> Here's what Robertson had to say about my people: In an August 1986 New York magazine article Robertson is quoted saying, "It is interesting, that termites don't build things, and the great builders of our nation almost to a man have been Christians, because Christians have the desire to build something. He is motivated by love of man and God, so he builds. The people who have come into [our] institutions [today] are primarily termites. They are into destroying institutions that have been built by Christians, whether it is universities, governments, our own traditions, that we have... The termites are in charge now, and that is not the way it ought to be, and the time has arrived for a godly fumigation." I guess this is a warning not to go to hospitals with names like Beth Israel or Long Island Jewish.
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard of his amazing claim, but I found it so ludicrous I just had to learn more. Yes folks, this 76-year old guy claimed he could leg press 2000 pounds--pretty amazing as the world record (held by Florida State University quarterback) is a piddling 1335--made the capillaries in his eyes burst too.

Pressing Beefy Untruths: Pat Robertson Claims Weight-Lifting Record
July/August 2006 
People & Events

TV preacher Pat Robertson has either become the strongest man in the world, or hes been caught telling another whopper.

Robertson, a fitness fanatic who markets his own high-energy health drink, was accused of stretching the truth by online CBS sports columnist Clay Travis May 22.

Travis, noting that he had earlier written about his own efforts to leg-press 400 pounds, wrote in a column that one of his readers had e-mailed to report that Robertson has repeatedly claimed to be able to leg-press 2,000 pounds. Robert­son attributes this amazing ability to his high-protein shake that, until recently, he was selling in General Nutrition Center stores.

The TV preachers personal Web site, www.patrobertson.com, blares, Did you know that Pat Robertson can leg-press 2000 pounds! How does he do it? Where does Pat find the time and energy to host a daily, national TV show, head a world-wide ministry, develop visionary scholars, while traveling the globe as a statesman? One of Pats secrets to keeping his energy high and his vitality soaring is his age-defying protein shake. Pat developed a delicious, refreshing shake, filled with energy-producing nutrients.

Travis pointed out a major flaw with the claim: If Robertsons assertion is true, it means he has shattered the world record for leg-pressing. As Travis writes, the record is held by Dan Kendra, a former Florida State University quarterback. Kendra leg-pressed 1,335 pounds, but the effort was so strenuous it caused the capillaries in his eyes to burst.

Travis declared There is no way on earth Robertson, who is 76, leg-presses 2,000 pounds. He also wrote that he spent about 20 minutes on Robertsons Web site, finally managing to find a way to send an e-mail without having to give my credit card information.

Travis sent a message reading, I would like to interview Pat Robertson about his leg-press workout and protein shake. If possible, I would like to accompany Pat on his workout where I could help him stack on the 44 different 45-pound plates he would need to attach to leg-press 2,000 pounds. I look forward to hearing back from you.

Robertson spokesman Christopher A. Roslan sent Travis a reply insisting that Robertson can leg-press 2,000 pounds. Roslan insisted that Robertson worked his way up to that figure. Robertsons Christian Broadcasting Network subsequently aired a video of him leg-pressing 1,000 pounds. Several readers of Travis column took issue with the Christian Coalition founders claim, noting that he appeared to be cheating.

But the video we exclusively featured showed Robertson leg pressing 1,000 pounds 10 times while the safety bar was still locked in place, wrote Travis. While it may have been an impressive feat for a man of Robertsons age, it was still at least 1,000 pounds from his claimed leg press. Plenty of readers also took issue with Robertsons technique  his use of hands to push his legs up and even the amount of weight actually shown in the video and the pictures.

Travis was not convinced. In an open letter to Robertson, he mocked the televangelists claims, writing, I believe you also qualify for the title of Strongest Man in the History of Mankind. Your strength exceeds even Samsons  and youve always had short hair. Quite an impressive feat indeed.

Travis challenged Robertson to a champions pentathlon to consist of five events: a protein shake-chugging contest, a leg press contest, a bench press contest, a spelling Bee and a painting famous scenes from the Bible on canvas competition. (Robertson did not reply.)

In the end, Travis readers were not persuaded by Robertsons claims of super-human strength. One online poll asked, Do you believe Pat Robertson can correctly leg bench press 2,000 pounds? Eighty-eight percent said no, with only 12 percent saying yes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Only 2000 pounds? Kid stuff.



susanmos2000 said:


> I hadn't heard of his amazing claim, but I found it so ludicrous I just had to learn more. Yes folks, this 76-year old guy claimed he could leg press 2000 pounds--pretty amazing as the world record (held by Florida State University quarterback) is a piddling 1335--made the capillaries in his eyes burst too.
> 
> Pressing Beefy Untruths: Pat Robertson Claims Weight-Lifting Record
> July/August 2006
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

For she who believes I just "make it up"...
http://www.leagle.com/decision/19951873911FSupp962_11729.xml/LINDSEY%20v.%20CITY%20OF%20BEAUFORT
http://www.live5news.com/story/12679170/street-preachers-take-on-upstate-ordinance (this case is still ongoing from 2007)
http://roadtrippers.com/us/walterboro-sc/points-of-interest/brother-stair-cult Still 3 chapters of this within a 10 mile radius of our house. Brother Stair and his disciples spend a lot of their time on college campuses calling the young women whores, the young men whoremongers and other such 'good christian' names.

Just a few for your 'entertainment'.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

So, the wedding was held outdoors after all. Pictures, in order are

My sons and me before the wedding...I think you can tell who the groom is. 

The groom

The ceremony


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

And one more

The white dots you see are reflections from the bubbles that were blown.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jband -Super duper Wow! It is wonderful seeing you for the first time and your handsome family. Wishing all of you tons of best wishes. I can see you are still a hippy! Yay Judyjudy! I am thrilled you made the wedding. We need to yarn bomb your cane.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jband -Super duper Wow! It is wonderful seeing you for the first time and your handsome family. Wishing all of you tons of best wishes. I can see you are still a hippy! Yay Judyjudy! I am thrilled you made the wedding. We need to yarn bomb your cane.


While you're at it, you can do the 2 other canes (had to buy this one because I forgot the others), 2 wheelchairs and a walker. I'm prepared for just about anything.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> So, the wedding was held outdoors after all. Pictures, in order are
> 
> My sons and me before the wedding...I think you can tell who the groom is.
> 
> ...


Judy, you and your family are the sweetest most huggable looking group of people. I wish the newlyweds many years of happiness together, and your reunited family joy in closeness.

Thank you for sharing your happiness with us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy bubbles to your whole family. Looks like a fun time.



jbandsma said:


> And one more
> 
> The white dots you see are reflections from the bubbles that were blown.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> For she who believes I just "make it up"...
> http://www.leagle.com/decision/19951873911FSupp962_11729.xml/LINDSEY%20v.%20CITY%20OF%20BEAUFORT
> http://www.live5news.com/story/12679170/street-preachers-take-on-upstate-ordinance (this case is still ongoing from 2007)
> http://roadtrippers.com/us/walterboro-sc/points-of-interest/brother-stair-cult Still 3 chapters of this within a 10 mile radius of our house. Brother Stair and his disciples spend a lot of their time on college campuses calling the young women whores, the young men whoremongers and other such 'good christian' names.
> ...


So, I guess I'll have to take your word for it. I'm not sure what these sources have to do with your generalizations about Christians. I skimmed the first article. It appears to be a lawsuit concerning the recusal of judges? The second link says " not found". It suggests clicking a link to search their mobile site. I did so, but the article was not there. I googled it and got the same response. So I don't know what the article said. The third link led to a story about a cult. I don't know what that has to do with Christians.

I would have liked to see an article that says that mainstream Christian churches are preaching politics and hate. In order for a church to have tax free status, they're not allowed to preach politics from the pulpit.

Or I would have liked to have seen a link to the story about the Christians who blocked the sidewalk and told the person in the wheelchair to walk in the street.

I wasn't really entertained. I thought these links were irrelevant to the subject at hand. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> So, the wedding was held outdoors after all. Pictures, in order are
> 
> My sons and me before the wedding...I think you can tell who the groom is.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice photo of you and your sons. Did you have a good time? Did your sons like each other? I hope you'll have many happy memories. I'm so glad you were able to attend.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> So, I guess I'll have to take your word for it. I'm not sure what these sources have to do with your generalizations about Christians. I skimmed the first article. It appears to be a lawsuit concerning the recusal of judges? The second link says " not found". It suggests clicking a link to search their mobile site. I did so, but the article was not there. I googled it and got the same response. So I don't know what the article said. The third link led to a story about a cult. I don't know what that has to do with Christians.
> 
> I would have liked to see an article that says that mainstream Christian churches are preaching politics and hate. In order for a church to have tax free status, they're not allowed to preach politics from the pulpit.
> 
> ...


So how about the fact...FACT...that I never said all mainstream churches were so ugly? What I said to the query of "don't these people listen in church"...speaking of the nasty ones here on KP calling themselves christian...is that they DO listen. THEY, the ones being discussed. Not all.

And I see you didn't bother to read the links. If you had, you would have seen that the one about the lawsuit was "Christians" trying to overturn a conviction for harassing customers at businesses AND breaking the noise ordinances that apply to everyone.

Again, you don't see it so it doesn't happen. And no, you won't find any articles about the denial of handicap access by the street preachers because it is so common. Three or four complaints a week to the cops who do little or nothing except warn them. Come down here and find out for yourself. Bad as it is generally, Spoleto festival will start next month and it will get even worse with the heavy influx of tourists.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thats a nice photo of you and your sons. Did you have a good time? Did your sons like each other? I hope you'll have many happy memories. I'm so glad you were able to attend.


I really don't care for your good wishes after calling me a liar not once but three times. I can't for a moment believe there's any sincerity in them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And one more
> 
> The white dots you see are reflections from the bubbles that were blown.


Thanks for sharing your lovely wedding photos. Everyone looks so happy. Love the kilt. Is that a family tradition?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for sharing your lovely wedding photos. Everyone looks so happy. Love the kilt. Is that a family tradition?


No. My son is descended on 2 sides from Scottish clans and septs. He's still trying to get the documentation that would allow him to wear the Gordon tartan but due to his military service he could wear the Black Watch. He wanted to find out what wearing a kilt would be like and figured the wedding would be a good time to try it.

He's sorry now that he didn't let me knit the socks and lace jabot I have the patterns for. Says he didn't think I'd have time. Looked kind of green when I told him that from the time I first offered I knit a long scarf, a lace shawl and 3 pair of socks.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I really don't care for your good wishes after calling me a liar not once but three times. I can't for a moment believe there's any sincerity in them.


I believe I asked you if you made up your examples.
I'm sorry you feel as you do. My wishes were sincere. I can disagree with people when it comes to politics and still be sincere in my friendships with them. I'm sorry that you're not open to that. But I'm still glad you got to attend the wedding. Family is everything to me.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> So, the wedding was held outdoors after all. Pictures, in order are
> 
> My sons and me before the wedding...I think you can tell who the groom is.
> 
> ...


Lovely, happy photos. You look so happy and proud of your sons.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Here is your ultra-right-wing fundamentalist Christianity in action:
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/progressivesecularhumanist/2015/03/oklahoma-house-passes-bill-restricting-marriage-to-people-of-faith/#ixzz3VpYkPU4w


Just goes from bad to worse doesn't it?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Just goes from bad to worse doesn't it?


Where did they ever get the idea that marriage is strictly a religious thing? It never has been. Marriages have been, from earliest days, the selling of girls and women to consolidate political power, gain allies, increase property and that didn't change when the church decided to take over.

I don't know about your country but in a lot of Europe a marriage is not legal unless it's performed in the registrars office. You can have a religious ceremony, but if that is the only one you have it is not recognized by the state.

Marriage is and has always been a contract...whether between a couple or their families.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma, so impressed by the Bride and Groom's choices for their attire! Such happy photos.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Where did they ever get the idea that marriage is strictly a religious thing? It never has been. Marriages have been, from earliest days, the selling of girls and women to consolidate political power, gain allies, increase property and that didn't change when the church decided to take over.
> 
> I don't know about your country but in a lot of Europe a marriage is not legal unless it's performed in the registrars office. You can have a religious ceremony, but if that is the only one you have it is not recognized by the state.
> 
> Marriage is and has always been a contract...whether between a couple or their families.


Exactly.

It's not required here to get a 'marriage license' and whether a marriage takes place in a church or a registry office, both are legal and binding provided of course that the celebrant is licensed.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Happy April Fool's Day.

The fool is revealed!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> So, I guess I'll have to take your word for it. I'm not sure what these sources have to do with your generalizations about Christians. I skimmed the first article. It appears to be a lawsuit concerning the recusal of judges? The second link says " not found". It suggests clicking a link to search their mobile site. I did so, but the article was not there. I googled it and got the same response. So I don't know what the article said. The third link led to a story about a cult. I don't know what that has to do with Christians.
> 
> I would have liked to see an article that says that mainstream Christian churches are preaching politics and hate. In order for a church to have tax free status, they're not allowed to preach politics from the pulpit.


That may be the letter of the law, Nebraska (I'll take your word for it), but a lot of spiritual leaders can't seem to resist. Our parish priest often sounds just like the KP conservatives--he peppers the homily with political-oriented remarks about how "our political leaders" have let us down, are taking the country in the wrong direction, have shown a total disdain for "Judeo-Christian" values etc etc. And years ago (different church) when Clinton was up for re-election, a priest cut right to the chase and told us NOT to vote for him.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That may be the letter of the law, Nebraska (I'll take your word for it), but a lot of spiritual leaders can't seem to resist. Our parish priest often sounds just like the KP conservatives--he peppers the homily with political-oriented remarks about how "our political leaders" have let us down, are taking the country in the wrong direction, have shown a total disdain for "Judeo-Christian" values etc etc. And years ago (different church) when Clinton was up for re-election, a priest cut right to the chase and told us NOT to vote for him.


And then, of course, there's the churches that urge their members to pray the imprecatory prayer for any progressive leader but only mention the first part of it, saying that it just means they are praying for them to be voted out of office. If there's any more hateful 'prayer' I haven't seen it: (parts of the prayer as used included, prayer actually goes on to say that this is for the type of people our 'conservative' politicians have become)

8 Let his days be few;
and let another take his office.

9 Let his children be fatherless,
and his wife a widow.

10 Let his children be continually vagabonds, and beg:
let them seek their bread also out of their desolate places.

11 Let the extortioner catch all that he hath;
and let the strangers spoil his labor.

12 Let there be none to extend mercy unto him:
neither let there be any to favor his fatherless
children.

13 Let his posterity be cut off;
and in the generation following let their name be blotted out.

14 Let the iniquity of his fathers be remembered with the LORD; and let not the sin of his mother be blotted out.

15 Let them be before the LORD continually,
that he may cut off the memory of them from the earth.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> So, the wedding was held outdoors after all. Pictures, in order are
> 
> My sons and me before the wedding...I think you can tell who the groom is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. That sporran the groom is wearing would have kept him from freezing things off even if he'd dressed "traditionally."

It's wonderful to see family pictures where the family looks as though they like each other, which yours does (do?). Did the brothers get along?

You all look so beautiful and happy. Many long years like this to the new couple.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks for the pics. That sporran the groom is wearing would have kept him from freezing things off even if he'd dressed "traditionally."
> 
> It's wonderful to see family pictures where the family looks as though they like each other, which yours does (do?). Did the brothers get along?
> 
> You all look so beautiful and happy. Many long years like this to the new couple.


Yes, they really seem to like each other. Of course there wasn't enough time with all the wedding prep going on but they've been corresponding on FB, the oldest (the groom) has worked on fundraisers every year for the MS society (which the younger has) but this was the first actual meeting. Hopefully, we can plan something in the future for all of us when there will be time enough to get to know each other more fully.

This is the cuff that the bride made for me to wear at the wedding.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

For anyone who bakes, this is very funny, and unfortunately familiar to some of us (not CookieQueen): http://www.kingarthurflour.com/blog/2015/04/01/april-fools-kitchen/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, they really seem to like each other. Of course there wasn't enough time with all the wedding prep going on but they've been corresponding on FB, the oldest (the groom) has worked on fundraisers every year for the MS society (which the younger has) but this was the first actual meeting. Hopefully, we can plan something in the future for all of us when there will be time enough to get to know each other more fully.
> 
> This is the cuff that the bride made for me to wear at the wedding.


Is that a live rose? It looks huge. If your dil made it herself, it's just gorgeous.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, they really seem to like each other. Of course there wasn't enough time with all the wedding prep going on but they've been corresponding on FB, the oldest (the groom) has worked on fundraisers every year for the MS society (which the younger has) but this was the first actual meeting. Hopefully, we can plan something in the future for all of us when there will be time enough to get to know each other more fully.
> 
> This is the cuff that the bride made for me to wear at the wedding.


That's beautiful, jbandsma. I love roses but definitely not the thorns! :-D


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> And one more
> 
> The white dots you see are reflections from the bubbles that were blown.


Lovely. I'm so glad you were able to attend!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is that a live rose? It looks huge. If your dil made it herself, it's just gorgeous.


Silk, the flowers were white roses and white heather. And yes, they did a lot of the work themselves. Two people on limited budgets...but I'll be willing to bet this marriage lasts a heck of a lot longer than the ones with weddings that cost in the millions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a cute picture!



SQM said:


> Happy April Fool's Day.
> 
> The fool is revealed!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm speechless, and anyone who's been around for awhile knows how infrequent that is.



jbandsma said:


> And then, of course, there's the churches that urge their members to pray the imprecatory prayer for any progressive leader but only mention the first part of it, saying that it just means they are praying for them to be voted out of office. If there's any more hateful 'prayer' I haven't seen it: (parts of the prayer as used included, prayer actually goes on to say that this is for the type of people our 'conservative' politicians have become)
> 
> 8 Let his days be few;
> and let another take his office.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> For anyone who bakes, this is very funny, and unfortunately familiar to some of us (not CookieQueen): http://www.kingarthurflour.com/blog/2015/04/01/april-fools-kitchen/


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> What a cute picture!


Thanks. Enjoy it for the day. Then my alter ego reemerges.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm speechless, and anyone who's been around for awhile knows how infrequent that is.


Here's the rest of that prayer that those who urge praying it forget to even mention; (I wouldn't want to be accused of quoting out of context)

16 Because that he remembered not to show mercy,
but persecuted the poor and needy man, that he might even slay the broken in heart.

17 As he loved cursing, so let it come unto him: as he delighted not in blessing, so let it be far from him.

18 As he clothed himself with cursing like as with his garment, so let it come into his bowels like water, and like oil into his bones.

19 Let it be unto him as the garment which covereth him, and for a girdle wherewith he is girded continually.

20 Let this be the reward of mine adversaries from the LORD, and of them that speak evil against my soul.

21 But do thou for me, O GOD the Lord, for thy name's sake: because thy mercy is good, deliver thou me.

22 *For I am poor and needy, and my heart is wounded within me.*

23 I am gone like the shadow when it declineth: I am tossed up and down as the locust.

24 My knees are weak through fasting; and my flesh faileth of fatness.

25 I became also a reproach unto them: when they looked upon me they shook their heads.

26 Help me, O LORD my God: O save me according to thy mercy:

27 that they may know that this is thy hand; that thou, LORD, hast done it.

28 Let them curse, but bless thou: when they arise, let them be ashamed; but let thy servant rejoice.

29 Let mine adversaries be clothed with shame; and let them cover themselves with their own confusion, as with a mantle.

30 I will greatly praise the LORD with my mouth; yea, I will praise him among the multitude.

31 *For he shall stand at the right hand of the poor, to save him from those that condemn his soul.*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The only answer is, "Oh, God."



jbandsma said:


> Here's the rest of that prayer that those who urge praying it forget to even mention; (I wouldn't want to be accused of quoting out of context)
> 
> 16 Because that he remembered not to show mercy,
> but persecuted the poor and needy man, that he might even slay the broken in heart.
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Great pictures Judy, looks like a good time. Thanks for posting. Wonderful that you got to have it outside.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Something to think about.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Another picture. Took some adjustment but I think it looks good.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Another picture. Took some adjustment but I think it looks good.


Nice.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> For anyone who bakes, this is very funny, and unfortunately familiar to some of us (not CookieQueen): http://www.kingarthurflour.com/blog/2015/04/01/april-fools-kitchen/


Maybe make a batch for the folks in the office when you go for your next mammo?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Judy - what a lovely and interesting looking couple.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Another picture. Took some adjustment but I think it looks good.


Very sweet. The difference in height reminds me of your wedding picture, posted a while back.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe make a batch for the folks in the office when you go for your next mammo?


Didn't somebody post a recipe for something like that - Jbandsma maybe? There were also pictures, IIRC.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Very sweet. The difference in height reminds me of your wedding picture, posted a while back.


The thing about that is that Mike is only 5' 10". Kim is 4' 11"


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't somebody post a recipe for something like that - Jbandsma maybe? There were also pictures, IIRC.


Wasn't a recipe...mammo-grahams.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The thing about that is that Mike is only 5' 10". Kim is 4' 11"


Well, he photographs taller.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Wasn't a recipe...mammo-grahams.


Recipe or not, it's still funny, unless you're scheduled for one tomorrow.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

There is no end to the stupid remarks by republicans. Seems like there is a new one every day. They just can't quit talking about rape.

http://bluenationreview.com/lawmaker-witnesses-rape-really-great-party/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/05/brian-kurcaba-rape_n_6626794.html

Tom Cotton said anti-gay discrimination isn't important, since in Iran, "they hang you for the crime of being gay."


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> There is no end to the stupid remarks by republicans. Seems like there is a new one every day. They just can't quit talking about rape.
> 
> http://bluenationreview.com/lawmaker-witnesses-rape-really-great-party/
> 
> ...


Rape and the "war on Christianity." Here's a rather long, but profoundly important piece on how to tell if your religious liberty is being attacked. From Daily Kos:

"How to Determine if Your Religious Liberty Is Being Threatened in Just 10 Quick Questions." Just pick "A" or "B" for each question. Please do not copy off your neighbor's quiz.

1. My religious liberty is at risk because: 
A) I am not allowed to go to a religious service of my own choosing.
B) Others are allowed to go to religious services of their own choosing.

2. My religious liberty is at risk because:

A) I am not allowed to marry the person I love legally, even though my religious community blesses my marriage.
B) Some states refuse to enforce my own particular religious beliefs on marriage on those two guys in line down at the courthouse.

3. My religious liberty is at risk because:
A) I am being forced to use birth control.
B) I am unable to force others to not use birth control.

4. My religious liberty is at risk because:

A) I am not allowed to pray privately.
B) I am not allowed to force others to pray the prayers of my faith publicly.

5. My religious liberty is at risk because:

A) Being a member of my faith means that I can be bullied without legal recourse.
B) I am no longer allowed to use my faith to bully gay kids with impunity.

6. My religious liberty is at risk because:

A) I am not allowed to purchase, read or possess religious books or material.
B) Others are allowed to have access books, movies and websites that I do not like.

7. My religious liberty is at risk because:

A) My religious group is not allowed equal protection under the establishment clause.
B) My religious group is not allowed to use public funds, buildings and resources as we would like, for whatever purposes we might like.

8. My religious liberty is at risk because:

A) Another religious group has been declared the official faith of my country.
B) My own religious group is not given status as the official faith of my country.

9. My religious liberty is at risk because:

A) My religious community is not allowed to build a house of worship in my community.
B) A religious community I do not like wants to build a house of worship in my community.

10. My religious liberty is at risk because:

A) I am not allowed to teach my children the creation stories of our faith at home.
B) Public school science classes are teaching science.

Scoring key:
If you answered "A" to any question, then perhaps your religious liberty is indeed at stake. You and your faith group have every right to now advocate for equal protection under the law. But just remember this one little, constitutional, concept: this means you can fight for your equality -- not your superiority.

If you answered "B" to any question, then not only is your religious liberty not at stake, but there is a strong chance that you are oppressing the religious liberties of others. This is the point where I would invite you to refer back to the tenets of your faith, especially the ones about your neighbors.

In closing [...] remember this: Religious liberty is never secured by a campaign of religious superiority. The only way to ensure your own religious liberty remains strong is by advocating for the religious liberty of all, including those with whom you may passionately disagree. Because they deserve the same rights as you. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Rape and the "war on Christianity." Here's a rather long, but profoundly important piece on how to tell if your religious liberty is being attacked. From Daily Kos:
> 
> "How to Determine if Your Religious Liberty Is Being Threatened in Just 10 Quick Questions." Just pick "A" or "B" for each question. Please do not copy off your neighbor's quiz.
> 
> ...


A wonderful quiz. It shows (in all the B answers) where the "War on Christianity" nonsense comes from.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Charlie replies to my email and says; The most recent data from the Congressional Budget Office (CBO), which is based on 2011 tax returns, shows that the so-called wealthy already pay the bulk of the taxes.

My response to him is, well duh, ya think that may be because they have the bulk of the money? He is so dense.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Charlie replies to my email and says; The most recent data from the Congressional Budget Office (CBO), which is based on 2011 tax returns, shows that the so-called wealthy already pay the bulk of the taxes.
> 
> My response to him is, well duh, ya think that may be because they have the bulk of the money? He is so dense.


Well, duh to you, why shouldn't 99% of the people pay 99% of the taxes? Wouldn't that be fair?

Seriously, wasn't he once thought of as a smart finance guy?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, duh to you, why shouldn't 99% of the people pay 99% of the taxes? Wouldn't that be fair?
> 
> Seriously, wasn't he once thought of as a smart finance guy?


Yes I think he is on the finance committee, and some tax committee and a budget committee and on agriculture nutrition and forestry, which of course just proves he is on lots of committees, not that he knows anything about any of them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Memory of a lovely day. Thanks for sharing.



jbandsma said:


> Another picture. Took some adjustment but I think it looks good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Abortion and rape are two topics I intend to ignore. This is too nutty for me and I intend to save my energy where it might do some good.



NJG said:


> There is no end to the stupid remarks by republicans. Seems like there is a new one every day. They just can't quit talking about rape.
> 
> http://bluenationreview.com/lawmaker-witnesses-rape-really-great-party/
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. Thanks for sharing.



DGreen said:


> Rape and the "war on Christianity." Here's a rather long, but profoundly important piece on how to tell if your religious liberty is being attacked. From Daily Kos:
> 
> "How to Determine if Your Religious Liberty Is Being Threatened in Just 10 Quick Questions." Just pick "A" or "B" for each question. Please do not copy off your neighbor's quiz.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Charlie replies to my email and says; The most recent data from the Congressional Budget Office (CBO), which is based on 2011 tax returns, shows that the so-called wealthy already pay the bulk of the taxes.
> 
> My response to him is, well duh, ya think that may be because they have the bulk of the money? He is so dense.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Yes I think he is on the finance committee, and some tax committee and a budget committee and on agriculture nutrition and forestry, which of course just proves he is on lots of committees, not that he knows anything about any of them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes I think he is on the finance committee, and some tax committee and a budget committee and on agriculture nutrition and forestry, which of course just proves he is on lots of committees, not that he knows anything about any of them.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

To no ones' surprise, Ted Cruz' first campaign ad is blatantly, outrageously intended to appeal to Christians only. He seems to already think we live in a theocracy.

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friendlyatheist/2015/04/03/ted-cruzs-first-presidential-campaign-ad-is-all-about-the-transformative-love-of-jesus-christ/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I saw that, D. Pandering to the far right. How does he know that 1/2 of reborn Christians don't vote? Just more BS from the RWN.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> To no ones' surprise, Ted Cruz' first campaign ad is blatantly, outrageously intended to appeal to Christians only. He seems to already think we live in a theocracy.
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friendlyatheist/2015/04/03/ted-cruzs-first-presidential-campaign-ad-is-all-about-the-transformative-love-of-jesus-christ/


Very American. Did I spy one light skinned black girl? That means Cruz is all-inclusive.

Please cruise on Chat later this Sunday and see how many derogatory comments "those people" receive on any Easter threads. This year I report.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wishing everyone a great holiday weekend! Hope the Easter Bunny is good to you and "chag kasher v'same'ach" (&#1495;&#1463;&#1490; &#1499;&#1464;&#1513;&#1461;&#1473;&#1512; &#1493;&#1456;&#1513;&#1464;&#1474;&#1502;&#1461;&#1495;&#1463 !


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! lovely day here. My computer wasn't working when I got but but seems to be back on line now. Always on a weekend because of the huge number of people using the internet I guess.
> 
> I have been reading but not posting much. We went for a lovely drive and walked along a sea walk at Crofton. Beautiful place.
> sat and watched one of the Gulf Island ferries come in. Beautiful place and close by. We plan on walking there at least once a week. lovely place.
> ...


Lovely photos Shirley. Glad to read that you are and Pat are enjoying life on VI. Think of you often and our meeting at Calgary Airport. Finally retired last Thursday and one of my first jobs is to make a photobook of that trip to Canada and Alaska. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wishing everyone a great holiday weekend! Hope the Easter Bunny is good to you and "chag kasher v'same'ach" (חַג כָשֵׁר וְשָׂמֵחַ) !


You are the cutest!

Have a joyous Easter with your family!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here's an oldie but goodie guaranteed to make you laugh.

The woman "Aggie" is played by a man. This is from an Irish sitcom.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xjxo4b_mrs-brown-gets-a-bikini-wax_shortfilms

Warning! If you have no sense of humor, don't watch it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here's an oldie but goodie guaranteed to make you laugh.
> 
> The woman "Aggie" is played by a man. This is from an Irish sitcom.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Dame Edna and Benny Hill! Thanks Patty, I needed a good laugh. Happy Easter!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Reminds me of Dame Edna and Benny Hill! Thanks Patty, I needed a good laugh. Happy Easter!


Happy Easter to you too, Cheeky!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nicho said:


> Lovely photos Shirley. Glad to read that you are and Pat are enjoying life on VI. Think of you often and our meeting at Calgary Airport. Finally retired last Thursday and one of my first jobs is to make a photobook of that trip to Canada and Alaska. Can't wait to get started.


I was checking out my photos today and saw our pictures. We really enjoyed our visit with you and I am so glad you stopped in Calgary when we were still there. So nice to hear from you. Congratulations on retiring. YOu will find that you are busier than ever. We are living in Vancouver Island now so if you return to Canada come and see us. We also had a get together with TNN from the Teaparty (from the Channel Islands) had a great visit with her and her husband and daughter. I hope you enjoy your retirement!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope Teddy will discover the same response as Indiana has.



DGreen said:


> To no ones' surprise, Ted Cruz' first campaign ad is blatantly, outrageously intended to appeal to Christians only. He seems to already think we live in a theocracy.
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friendlyatheist/2015/04/03/ted-cruzs-first-presidential-campaign-ad-is-all-about-the-transformative-love-of-jesus-christ/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty avatar Patty. Can't quite make it out. Fill me in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Easter and Passover to all.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here's an oldie but goodie guaranteed to make you laugh.
> 
> The woman "Aggie" is played by a man. This is from an Irish sitcom.
> 
> ...


Oh that is funny, thanks for posting.

Hope everyone has a glorious Easter weekend.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Pretty avatar Patty. Can't quite make it out. Fill me in.


It's an Easter bonnet, dame  or er...it was an Easter Bonnet!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Found this to be quite interesting:
http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/04/04/anti-gay-bigotry-is-backfiring-poll-finds-gay-people-more-popular-than-evangelicals/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Found this to be quite interesting:
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/04/04/anti-gay-bigotry-is-backfiring-poll-finds-gay-people-more-popular-than-evangelicals/


Yes, very interesting. As more and more people come out of the closet, something that didn't happen years ago, I think a lot of people are finding they have family and friends who are gay, people that they have loved for a long time. Everyone who badmouths the LGBT community should stop and think they may be talking about someone they love. Cruz has young children, he may find out one day that he has been badmouthing one of his own daughters. Santorum and all the rest of them too.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Bob Vander PLaats president of The Family Leader led a big campaign in Iowa to get rid of the Ia supreme court justices that allowed same sex marriage in Iowa. He was successful with the first two judges, because a lot of people never vote for the justices, as they don't know any thing about them so just don't vote one way or the other. By the next election people had wised up and they voted to retain them. We pretty much don't hear anything about ole Vander Poop anymore in Iowa.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's an Easter bonnet, dame  or er...it was an Easter Bonnet!


Looks like an Easter bonnet Cake.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope they turn out the vote.



BrattyPatty said:


> Found this to be quite interesting:
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/04/04/anti-gay-bigotry-is-backfiring-poll-finds-gay-people-more-popular-than-evangelicals/


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I don't know whether to blush or cry. I have a good imagination but I have no idea how anyone can say these things.


Having been away from here for a little while and trying to catch up, it occurs to me to say that Pat Robertson is definitely not a student of American history. We all came here willingly or unwillingly, and worked damned hard to build this country. Sadly, African-American slaves were forced to work. We still don't sufficiently honor the achievements of those slaves. The rest of us descend from immigrants who came here and worked to create a better life for themselves and their families and this country. The old sentiment, "Love Thy Neighbor", seems to have passed by ol' Pat, too. That fellow spent way too much time behind the door when all sorts of things were being passed out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I hope everyone had a nice holiday weekend!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Very American. Did I spy one light skinned black girl? That means Cruz is all-inclusive.


More likely she was Hispanic. A tribute to his Mexican father?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, a beautiful Monday morning. My DH got to bed at 6am (he works nights), sleeping nicely accompanied by both dogs.

Then the roofers showed up at 7:30. Never called beforehand like they were supposed to. One dog looking at us wondering what's going on, the other one has been barking the whole time. 

Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Well, a beautiful Monday morning. My DH got to bed at 6am (he works nights), sleeping nicely accompanied by both dogs.
> 
> Then the roofers showed up at 7:30. Never called beforehand like they were supposed to. One dog looking at us wondering what's going on, the other one has been barking the whole time.
> 
> Fun, fun, fun.


I can sympathise with you. We were having the external walls of the house white rendered. The walls were made of cement bricks and were a dull grey colour. The workers were to start at 8.30 am on Monday morning. We were rudely woken at 6.30 am on Monday morning. The most ungodly roar was coming from just outside out bedroom window. Yes, it was the clowns who were doing the rendering. They had a huge power generator operating there, plus an assortment of other noisy power tools. They had to chisel the old brick work to get a purchase for the render. "What the blue blazes do you think you are doing?" asked my hubby. "Oh" replied the head honcho, "we thought we would get an early start. It is going to be a sizzler today so we thought we would make an early start and knock off when it gets really hot after lunch". This was in the days before everyone had air conditioning and with our extremely hot summer nights you really did not get to sleep until well into the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:-D


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool pic Cheeks. She is so much cooler than the old biddies who complain about her.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I can sympathise with you. We were having the external walls of the house white rendered. The walls were made of cement bricks and were a dull grey colour. The workers were to start at 8.30 am on Monday morning. We were rudely woken at 6.30 am on Monday morning. The most ungodly roar was coming from just outside out bedroom window. Yes, it was the clowns who were doing the rendering. They had a huge power generator operating there, plus an assortment of other noisy power tools. They had to chisel the old brick work to get a purchase for the render. "What the blue blazes do you think you are doing?" asked my hubby. "Oh" replied the head honcho, "we thought we would get an early start. It is going to be a sizzler today so we thought we would make an early start and knock off when it gets really hot after lunch". This was in the days before everyone had air conditioning and with our extremely hot summer nights you really did not get to sleep until well into the early hours of the morning.


Well, we now have a new roof. I was amazed. They worked from 7:30 am till a little after 9 pm and had about 45 minutes cleanup to do this morning...which they came to do at 6:30 am. But...we have a new roof and now our home owners' insurance will cover it again.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :-D


I can just imagine the bitching about this has already started and will get worse for the next 48 hours.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Great pic Cheeky! She's in great shape.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

(((((HEY PURL))))))!

We miss you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> (((((HEY PURL))))))!
> 
> We miss you.


It was that picture of Michele O that made you remember me, right?

I've been busy and tired lately. I try to do all the reading, just haven't much to say. Still, it's nice to be missed, Patty. I hope you had a lovely Easter, and thanks for that wonderful Passover wish. My wish now is that it would end, instead of going on for eight days - it's only half over! Going to try making meringues tonight, so send good thoughts my way.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It was that picture of Michele O that made you remember me, right?
> 
> I've been busy and tired lately. I try to do all the reading, just haven't much to say. Still, it's nice to be missed, Patty. I hope you had a lovely Easter, and thanks for that wonderful Passover wish. My wish now is that it would end, instead of going on for eight days - it's only half over! Going to try making meringues tonight, so send good thoughts my way.


Hey, Purl. Welcome back!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, a beautiful Monday morning. My DH got to bed at 6am (he works nights), sleeping nicely accompanied by both dogs.
> 
> Then the roofers showed up at 7:30. Never called beforehand like they were supposed to. One dog looking at us wondering what's going on, the other one has been barking the whole time.
> 
> Fun, fun, fun.


I have to laugh at that, Judy. I had the same experience in October.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It was that picture of Michele O that made you remember me, right?
> 
> I've been busy and tired lately. I try to do all the reading, just haven't much to say. Still, it's nice to be missed, Patty. I hope you had a lovely Easter, and thanks for that wonderful Passover wish. My wish now is that it would end, instead of going on for eight days - it's only half over! Going to try making meringues tonight, so send good thoughts my way.


I am glad everything is okay! Welcome back! 
I love meringues. I had a slice of lemon meringue pie on Easter. It had been years since I ate that.
All good thoughts and hugs coming your way!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hey, Purl. Welcome back!


i've been lurking all along, but you say things so much better than I do that I sit back and let you speak for me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am glad everything is okay! Welcome back!
> I love meringues. I had a slice of lemon meringue pie on Easter. It had been years since I ate that.
> All good thoughts and hugs coming your way!


Then I can't fail. I'll be back soon.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> i've been lurking all along, but you say things so much better than I do that I sit back and let you speak for me.


  Heehee--I'm flattered. But there's no substitute for you, Purl--you've been sorely missed around here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good for you! So pleased.



jbandsma said:


> Well, we now have a new roof. I was amazed. They worked from 7:30 am till a little after 9 pm and had about 45 minutes cleanup to do this morning...which they came to do at 6:30 am. But...we have a new roof and now our home owners' insurance will cover it again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too! Hope you feel better soon. hugs



BrattyPatty said:


> (((((HEY PURL))))))!
> 
> We miss you.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

What a surprise! Maybe some REAL justice here in the south for a change. 

A white police officer caught on video shooting a suspect in the back while the man was running away. A black suspect, of course.

But there's not going to be an "investigation" taking time for them to figure out how to make it somehow the officer being in deadly peril and having to kill. The mayor here in North Charleston has let it be known that the officer WILL be charged with murder, nothing less.

OK. One for what's right. It doesn't stop me from wondering what would happen if there'd been only eye-witness testimony...ala Henderson...and no video.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> What a surprise! Maybe some REAL justice here in the south for a change.
> 
> A white police officer caught on video shooting a suspect in the back while the man was running away. A black suspect, of course.
> 
> ...


Read an article that stated that the police are always give the benefit of the doubt. But I was heartened about the good news.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> What a surprise! Maybe some REAL justice here in the south for a change.
> 
> A white police officer caught on video shooting a suspect in the back while the man was running away. A black suspect, of course.
> 
> ...


The guy wasn't even really a suspect. He was supposedly pulled over for a broken tail light and for being black while driving a Mercedes. Authorities are going to investigate whether there really was a problem with the tail light. Whoever filmed the incident displayed remarkable courage - the cops knew they were being recorded and could have gone after him, too.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> The guy wasn't even really a suspect. He was supposedly pulled over for a broken tail light and for being black while driving a Mercedes. Authorities are going to investigate whether there really was a problem with the tail light. Whoever filmed the incident displayed remarkable courage - the cops knew they were being recorded and could have gone after him, too.


Ok, you got more information than we get here in North Charleston...of course. The police situation here is of the kind that I will not be surprised if Mayor Summey doesn't end up arrested for drunk driving or something similar. But I guess he finally got tired of excusing the bullies (like the cop who killed something like 14 dogs for no reason...shooting them from his car while the dogs were in fenced yards...and only stopped when they took him off the street and promoted him to a desk job). But what can you expect from people who make less than convenience store clerks but get to carry a gun?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> What a surprise! Maybe some REAL justice here in the south for a change.
> 
> A white police officer caught on video shooting a suspect in the back while the man was running away. A black suspect, of course.
> 
> ...


This story, complete with 5 or 6 photos, made the front page of the NYTimes, above the fold. I hope this means that attention will finally be paid.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This story, complete with 5 or 6 photos, made the front page of the NYTimes, above the fold. I hope this means that attention will finally be paid.


Great. I live in North Charleston and the only way I found out about it was in the DUTCH newspaper.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ok, you got more information than we get here in North Charleston...of course. The police situation here is of the kind that I will not be surprised if Mayor Summey doesn't end up arrested for drunk driving or something similar. But I guess he finally got tired of excusing the bullies (like the cop who killed something like 14 dogs for no reason...shooting them from his car while the dogs were in fenced yards...and only stopped when they took him off the street and promoted him to a desk job). But what can you expect from people who make less than convenience store clerks but get to carry a gun?


And are not hired if their IQ is too high?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Heehee--I'm flattered. But there's no substitute for you, Purl--you've been sorely missed around here.


Sorely is the appropriate word. My shoulder hurts, my opposite wrist is acting up, and some mornings I can barely get out of bed because my right knee is being stupid. Please don't make me work!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And are not hired if their IQ is too high?


Or their EQ (empathy quotient)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Me too! Hope you feel better soon. hugs


I'm not keeping out because I don't feel well; I just haven't been getting enough sleep, and when I'm up there's too much work to be done. But it's over soon. Then I can stop baking Passover cakes and serving other people dinner. Until then, my brain is trying to channel my mother, and I have nothing to add to the conversation.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorely is the appropriate word. My shoulder hurts, my opposite wrist is acting up, and some mornings I can barely get out of bed because my right knee is being stupid. Please don't make me work!


No you must stay now. Try to:

Enjoy Yourself
It's later than you think.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Great. I live in North Charleston and the only way I found out about it was in the DUTCH newspaper.


The Charleston papers don't even have Dutch courage*?

<For the uninformed, Dutch courage or liquid courage (cf potvaliancy) refers to courage gained from intoxication with alcohol.>


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> No you must stay now. Try to:
> 
> Enjoy Yourself
> It's later than you think.


That it is. My sponge cake should be in the oven by now, but I'm sitting here chewing the fat with you. And that fat should be rendering in the microwave by now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> What a surprise! Maybe some REAL justice here in the south for a change.
> 
> A white police officer caught on video shooting a suspect in the back while the man was running away. A black suspect, of course.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that it would have been a different story.
there was no way they could say he attacked the Policeman. 
It was horrifying to see how far away he was and then getting shot in the back.
----------
I haven't had a chance to tell you how nice your pictures were. The Groom was very handsome in his kilt. I am glad your sons met each other and that you were able to attend the wedding. It is nice to have you back. We missed you. Designer1234


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NYCityWoman.com has a nice piece on letting your hair go gray.

http://www.nycitywoman.com/features/because-i%E2%80%99m-worth-it-going-gray-style

The whole website is fun bc it targets women above the age of _Vogue_.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> What a surprise! Maybe some REAL justice here in the south for a change.
> 
> A white police officer caught on video shooting a suspect in the back while the man was running away. A black suspect, of course.
> 
> ...


Yes I watched that yesterday. The first 4 days the police officer told a different story and then the video was shown. Now he has been charged with murder. The guy was supposedly stopped for a tail light out, then he was running away and was shot in the back. Would love to see what transpired from the time he was stopped and till he ran. After 8 shots fired, the man is laying face down on the ground and the policeman walks up to him and says "put your hands behind your back." Excuse me, he's dead, you idiot. When will this kind of thing stop, and why do the police continue to think they can get away with it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes I watched that yesterday. The first 4 days the police officer told a different story and then the video was shown. Now he has been charged with murder. The guy was supposedly stopped for a tail light out, then he was running away and was shot in the back. Would love to see what transpired from the time he was stopped and till he ran. After 8 shots fired, the man is laying face down on the ground and the policeman walks up to him and says "put your hands behind your back." Excuse me, he's dead, you idiot. When will this kind of thing stop, and why do the police continue to think they can get away with it?


Because too often they do. If that video hadn't surfaced there isn't a doubt in my mind that that killer cop would be out there in uniform patrolling the streets this very minute.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Because too often they do. If that video hadn't surfaced there isn't a doubt in my mind that that killer cop would be out there in uniform patrolling the streets this very minute.


Nah...he'd probably have gotten a promotion even bigger than the dog killer did.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you imagine that the person who made the video should beware of his own safety? Cops seem to stick together.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you imagine that the person who made the video should beware of his own safety? Cops seem to stick together.


He's apparently asked not to be identified at present, and the authorities seem to be respecting his wishes. He's a smart guy and very courageous for shooting that thing in the first place--RoboCop had just committed murder and easily could have done it again.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

This is the kind of policing we have in SC.
People think I exaggerate when I tell them about this.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/12/south-carolina-sheriff-could-escape-charges-in-dui-crash-because-he-wasnt-arrested-by-coroner/

http://www.wbtw.com/story/21783341/arrests-of-sc-sheriffs-have-colleagues-worried

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/06/17/sheriff-federal-indictment/10700093/


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> He's apparently asked not to be identified at present, and the authorities seem to be respecting his wishes. He's a smart guy and very courageous for shooting that thing in the first place--RoboCop had just committed murder and easily could have done it again.


Michael Slager (and this is a name that NEEDS to be made as public as possible) is the cop who did the shooting and his lawyer is trying to say he was in fear for his life.

Yeah, that's why he had to shoot an unarmed man, whose only crime was driving while black, in the back -8- times.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Michael Slager (and this is a name that NEEDS to be made as public as possible) is the cop who did the shooting and his lawyer is trying to say he was in fear for his life.


Which one? The first one dropped him as a client after the video was released. Pretty telling when your own lawyer doesn't believe you're innocent.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Michael Slager (and this is a name that NEEDS to be made as public as possible)...


Of course you're right, Jbandsma. Here too is a photo of the murderer showing off his new duds:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Because too often they do. If that video hadn't surfaced there isn't a doubt in my mind that that killer cop would be out there in uniform patrolling the streets this very minute.


Yes that is very true. He told everyone what he wanted them to believe. I think he was stopped for driving an expensive car while black. The tail light out was an excuse. Then the video showed the policeman running back quite a ways and picking up the taser and then dropping it near the body.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course you're right, Jbandsma. Here too is a photo of the murderer showing off his new duds:


Pitiful. Now who among us who sews would have not matched up the stripes?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Pitiful. Now who among us who sews would have not matched up the stripes?


If the stripes matched, nobody would know he's a prisoner.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Pitiful. Now who among us who sews would have not matched up the stripes?


Funny, funny. I use to sew a lot for my daughters and then when we shopped for store bought, I always looked to see if the stripes matched on the front of shirts. They didn't seem to mind, but I always thought it was terrible. I emailed them a copy of the photo and commented about the stripes.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Pitiful. Now who among us who sews would have not matched up the stripes?


Maybe be buttoned it up wrong.  I'm sure his trigger finger (plus the other nine) are feeling pretty shaky right now. In about ten seconds (the time it took to fire those shots) he changed from respected officer of the law to potential Death Row inmate.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe be buttoned it up wrong.  I'm sure his trigger finger (plus the other nine) are feeling pretty shaky right now. In about ten seconds (the time it took to fire those shots) he changed from respected officer of the law to potential Death Row inmate.


Do you really think a white Southern cop is going to get the death penalty for killing a black guy?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you really think a white Southern cop is going to get the death penalty for killing a black guy?


Probably not (and I don't believe in the death penalty anyway). But I do think he'll spend the rest of his life in jail.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably not (and I don't believe in the death penalty anyway). But I do think he'll spend the rest of his life in jail.


I wish I could be sure of that. There will still be a jury, and from juries of the past, I'm just not sure. I certainly hope he spends the rest of his life in jail.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> I wish I could be sure of that. There will still be a jury, and from juries of the past, I'm just not sure. I certainly hope he spends the rest of his life in jail.


My guess is that he will get a slap on the wrist. If some of the killer northern cops got off, what do you imagine a southern jury would decide? Maybe our Judyjudy will discuss her thoughts.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably not (and I don't believe in the death penalty anyway). But I do think he'll spend the rest of his life in jail.


I think he'll get ten years, tops, out in three. If that.

More likely will just lose his job and get five years paper probation and will go on to become a nasty rent-a-cop


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> My guess is that he will get a slap on the wrist. If some of the killer northern cops got off, what do you imagine a southern jury would decide? Maybe our Judyjudy will discuss her thoughts.


I wish we could know what happened from the time he was stopped until he ran. The cop has already lied so I am guessing we will never know the rest of the story. I am sure it was not just about a tail light. I am sure the cop suspected a stolen car.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I think he'll get ten years, tops, out in three. If that.
> 
> More likely will just lose his job and get five years paper probation and will go on to become a nasty rent-a-cop


I put my chips on this scenario. How far was this incident from where you live? I think the poor guy was driving a fancy schmancy car and that is why he was stopped. I was going to say what is wrong with the south until I remembered the killing on Staten Island.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> I wish I could be sure of that. There will still be a jury, and from juries of the past, I'm just not sure. I certainly hope he spends the rest of his life in jail.


If he's smart he'll resign himself a nice long term--long enough for people to forget about what he's done. I truly believe he wouldn't have made it to trial, had he been granted bail.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> I wish we could know what happened from the time he was stopped until he ran. The cop has already lied so I am guessing we will never know the rest of the story.


Actually, we may. From what I'm reading now, there was a dashboard cam going when Slager pulled Scott over--_and_ a witness in his (Scott's) car.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I put my chips on this scenario. How far was this incident from where you live? I think the poor guy was driving a fancy schmancy car and that is why he was stopped. I was going to say what is wrong with the south until I remembered the killing on Staten Island.


I don't know where it happened and they don't seem to be giving the location. So I'm not sure how far from here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe be buttoned it up wrong.  I'm sure his trigger finger (plus the other nine) are feeling pretty shaky right now. In about ten seconds (the time it took to fire those shots) he changed from respected officer of the law to potential Death Row inmate.


And new Prom Queen.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you really think a white Southern cop is going to get the death penalty for killing a black guy?


In this case I can only hope.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And new Prom Queen.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I wish we could know what happened from the time he was stopped until he ran. The cop has already lied so I am guessing we will never know the rest of the story. I am sure it was not just about a tail light. I am sure the cop suspected a stolen car.


From what I heard, one of his tail lights were out. That is a legitimate traffic 
violation or at least a warning. 
After all of the cop shootings of black men lately, I can't blame him for running. Who knows what transpired between them before he sprinted off?
The cop is in jail, so they must know something that we don't.
Here's an article from the NY Times.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/08/us/south-carolina-officer-is-charged-with-murder-in-black-mans-death.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What do you think of the entire day's news coverage focusing on the Boston Bomber. Did anyone think that he would not be found guilty on all 30 charges?
I think the death penalty would be too easy. Maybe they should put him in the same cell as the cop in North Charleston,SC.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

One more thing I wanted to mention. Martin O'Malley (Gov of Maryland) did decide that he will run for POTUS in 2016.
I heard his speech at the 2012 DNC. I thought he was brilliant. 
The only thing that can kill his campaign is his singing.
I saw him on a clip from Iowa playing a guitar and singing very badly. 
Check him out and let 's hear what you think of him. I don't know that he can beat Hillary, but he would make a great VP if he can't.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> In this case I can only hope.


Unless they get an all black jury, don't. In fact, totally unofficial talk on the street is that they're going to try to plea it down to voluntary manslaughter, an ankle bracelet for 5 years and no real jail time at all. So there wouldn't even be any kind of jury.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Unless they get an all black jury, don't. In fact, totally unofficial talk on the street is that they're going to try to plea it down to voluntary manslaughter, an ankle bracelet for 5 years and no real jail time at all. So there wouldn't even be any kind of jury.


Not much justice there, now is there?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not much justice there, now is there?


Not a lot unless you are white, male and republican. Oh...and flamingly HETEROsexual.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yay, Purl. I'm just letting my grey grow in. Good encouragement. Thanks.



Poor Purl said:


> NYCityWoman.com has a nice piece on letting your hair go gray.
> 
> http://www.nycitywoman.com/features/because-i%E2%80%99m-worth-it-going-gray-style
> 
> The whole website is fun bc it targets women above the age of _Vogue_.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. I just ran across these and had to post them. I don't agree with the first (obviously), but the second is spot on--both pretty funny.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

An idea of the direction things are going here. Charleston City Paper is the south's attempt at 'underground' reporting. You need to understand that the slant of the totality of this 'newspaper' is seriously right wing.

http://www.charlestoncitypaper.com/TheBattery/archives/2015/04/08/summey-sled-has-dash-cam-footage-of-walter-scott-shooting


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> An idea of the direction things are going here. Charleston City Paper is the south's attempt at 'underground' reporting. You need to understand that the slant of the totality of this 'newspaper' is seriously right wing.
> 
> http://www.charlestoncitypaper.com/TheBattery/archives/2015/04/08/summey-sled-has-dash-cam-footage-of-walter-scott-shooting


Except that there's a link to http://www.charlestoncitypaper.com/charleston/charlestons-anti-panhandlers-are-envious-of-the-homeless/Content?oid=5111322 , which is seriously satiric. Of course, the comments are mainly right wing, but the piece itself is worth reading. If you have too much extra time, that is.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Except that there's a link to http://www.charlestoncitypaper.com/charleston/charlestons-anti-panhandlers-are-envious-of-the-homeless/Content?oid=5111322 , which is seriously satiric. Of course, the comments are mainly right wing, but the piece itself is worth reading. If you have too much extra time, that is.


Uh...it may look like satire, but it's not. You'd have to live here to understand.

Did you, by any chance, read the piece about not believing the reason for the tree cutting? Looks innocuous, but let me explain. The wide median on I 26 was full of trees. Mostly pines, springy, breakable pines. Sure you could get hurt if you hit one but your chances of surviving such an accident were pretty high.

Our state decided that the trees were a traffic "hazard" and are in the process of tearing them all down, grinding them to splinters and getting rid of them.

Guess what is replacing them for the 'safety' of motorists? Just take a wild guess.

Give up? 5 ft high concrete lane dividers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Uh...it may look like satire, but it's not. You'd have to live here to understand.
> 
> Did you, by any chance, read the piece about not believing the reason for the tree cutting? Looks innocuous, but let me explain. The wide median on I 26 was full of trees. Mostly pines, springy, breakable pines. Sure you could get hurt if you hit one but your chances of surviving such an accident were pretty high.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea - sarcasm. Was SC's ex-governor the one who hiked the Appalachian Trail while in South America with his patootie? Or was that NC?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sounds like a great idea - sarcasm. Was SC's ex-governor the one who hiked the Appalachian Trail while in South America with his patootie? Or was that NC?


Yep, that was Sanford. Who has committed a lot of other serious faux pas since then and has been appointed to congress and is talking about running for president.

Problems run to breaches of restraining orders against him by his ex-wife...breaking into her home. To try to be fair, the restraining orders are mutual but he has never come home to find her lounging around in his home. Been taken to court 3 or 4 times for this and he always ends up getting off with a warning.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yep, that was Sanford. Who has committed a lot of other serious faux pas since then and has been appointed to congress and is talking about running for president.
> 
> Problems run to breaches of restraining orders against him by his ex-wife...breaking into her home. To try to be fair, the restraining orders are mutual but he has never come home to find her lounging around in his home. Been taken to court 3 or 4 times for this and he always ends up getting off with a warning.


Maybe she should set *really* big rat traps by her doors when she leaves.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, we may. From what I'm reading now, there was a dashboard cam going when Slager pulled Scott over--_and_ a witness in his (Scott's) car.


They just showed it and it doesn't appear to show anything. I have not heard anything about a passenger in the Scott car.

In addition:

They just showed more of the dashboard cam. Scott started to get out of his car and then got back in. The policeman was evidently at his car and not in the video. Then Scott got back out of his car and ran away, and the policeman wasn't in the video at all. If this is when he was shot, then the policeman and Scott never came in contact at all. His family said he owed back child support and had said he would run rather than go to jail.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> They just showed it and it doesn't appear to show anything. I have not heard anything about a passenger in the Scott car.


You know, this never ceases to amaze me. A cop can shoot an unarmed man in the back who is running *away* from him and say that he felt his life was being threatened and get away with it. In the video the cop was chasing Scott and shooting as he ran. (shaking my head)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You know, this never ceases to amaze me. A cop can shoot an unarmed man in the back who is running *away* from him and say that he felt his life was being threatened and get away with it.


I realized there was never going to be any kind of justice for victims of police violence when the verdict was "suicide" for the guy who was handcuffed behind his back in the police car but die of a gunshot wound THROUGH THE HEART
http://theantimedia.org/cops-say-suspect-with-his-hands-handcuffed-behind-his-back-shot-himself-in-the-chest/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I realized there was never going to be any kind of justice for victims of police violence when the verdict was "suicide" for the guy who was handcuffed behind his back in the police car but die of a gunshot wound THROUGH THE HEART
> http://theantimedia.org/cops-say-suspect-with-his-hands-handcuffed-behind-his-back-shot-himself-in-the-chest/


It has been a year since that happened, and still nothing done except to call it homicide. How can someone shoot themselves in the chest when their hands are handcuffed behind their back?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Tom Cotton says bombing Iran would take only a couple of days. Where did we hear that before?

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/08/1376366/-Tom-Cotton-Put-Iraq-out-of-your-mind-Bombing-Iran-would-take-just-several-days?detail=email


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Tom Cotton says bombing Iran would take only a couple of days. Where did we hear that before?
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/08/1376366/-Tom-Cotton-Put-Iraq-out-of-your-mind-Bombing-Iran-would-take-just-several-days?detail=email


Tom Cotton couldn't find his arse with a search warrant let alone Iran.
He is a total fruitcake. I have an idea, let's strap him to the first bomb and see how it works out!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> It has been a year since that happened, and still nothing done except to call it homicide. How can someone shoot themselves in the chest when their hands are handcuffed behind their back?


That's not the only one. Ones in NC and LA ruled suicides when back handcuffed suspects were shot in the head.

Gee, why wouldn't that give the racist element on all police forces the idea that they can get away with anything?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Tom Cotton couldn't find his arse with a search warrant let alone Iran.
> He is a total fruitcake. I have an idea, let's strap him to the first bomb and see how it works out!


BrattyPatty
Love your description of this Nut. I gladly assist fastening him.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sounds like a great idea - sarcasm. Was SC's ex-governor the one who hiked the Appalachian Trail while in South America with his patootie? Or was that NC?


that takes some doing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You know, this never ceases to amaze me. A cop can shoot an unarmed man in the back who is running *away* from him and say that he felt his life was being threatened and get away with it. In the video the cop was chasing Scott and shooting as he ran. (shaking my head)


BrattyPatty
the video from the police car shows no direct contact between the Police and the Victim. The Victim started to get out of his car, followed the Police instructions to get back in and shortly thereafter opened his door and ran. The Policeman was nowhere near him. Just wonder how this case will be twisted and turned in favor of the Police. 
I think it is more than clear that this case is Murder. The Victim is running away and being shot multiple times in the back. Just another rogue Cop.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi ladies. I wanted to reply to SQM here rather than the other thread.
> We have been having a very negative discussion about the Royal family and I wish to answer the last post. There has been a fairly long discussion on the other thread -- and I have given my thoughts -- however I wish to finish the conversation .


Hey Designer. Hope you don't mind that I shortened your post for the sake of brevity. I agree this is something we'll never see eye to eye on, and it's probably wise to drop the matter. Still, I can't help but post my own final thoughts on the matter--PLEASE don't take offense at what I have to say (same goes for Evie). I'm just trying to put forth my ideas as diplomatically as possible, and if I inadvertently step on some toes please know that it's certainly not intentional.

After some thought I've realized that the problem really isn't Absolute vs. Constitutional Monarchies (just for the record, I do know and have always know the difference), or whether the members of the Royal Family are doing enough to earn their keep. Not whether or not the individuals in question come across as approachable and down-to-earth or arrogant and haughty.

It's none of that. The thing that I have difficulty with is that the whole notion of a monarchy (no matter what the type) seems to contradict the American ideal (however imperfectly realized) that all men are created equal. A monarchy is the antithesis of that--its mere existence seems to be indicate that some members of society are better, superior, merely by accident of birth. And for some Americans (certainly this one) that's a difficult concept to swallow.

But enough. I did appreciate hearing your and Evie's ideas on the matter, and (now that we've all spoken our piece) hope that there are no hard feelings.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hey Designer. Hope you don't mind that I shortened your post for the sake of brevity. I agree this is something we'll never see eye to eye on, and it's probably wise to drop the matter. Still, I can't help but post my own final thoughts on the matter--PLEASE don't take offense at what I have to say (same goes for Evie). I'm just trying to put forth my ideas as diplomatically as possible, and if I inadvertently step on some toes please know that it's certainly not intentional.
> 
> After some thought I've realized that the problem really isn't Absolute vs. Constitutional Monarchies (just for the record, I do know and have always know the difference), or whether the members of the Royal Family are doing enough to earn their keep. Not whether or not the individuals in question come across as approachable and down-to-earth or arrogant and haughty.
> 
> ...


====
I never would have bad feelings as your questions were quite logical and not the least bit troublesome. I hope you are doing well, I have been meaning to pm you . I think of you and your family quite often. I enjoy your posts, they are well thought out and you express them well. It is nice to talk to you. YOu expressed your feelings without ridicule and nastiness. you have nothing to apologize for. It was the way things were said. We have the right to disagree on certain things as long as we try to be kind and not to ridicule.

Please note, that I have requested my post be removed. I was frustrated and angry but not at you. best it be removed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have asked admin to remove my post. It should be gone by tomorrow or the next day. I am not apologizing but feel I should have bitten my tongue, and kept my feelings to myself. It is hard to do sometimes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have asked admin to remove my post. It should be gone by tomorrow or the next day. I am not apologizing but feel I should have bitten my tongue, and kept my feelings to myself. It is hard to do sometimes.


We all let it get to us on occasion, Shirley. Just look at KPG ranting to herself on "her" thread. The big difference is that you show humility and do what is right.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We all let it get to us on occasion, Shirley. Just look at KPG ranting to herself on "her" thread. The big difference is that you show humility and do what is right.


Thanks Patty: best it be removed.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ====
> I never would have bad feelings as your questions were quite logical and not the least bit troublesome. I hope you are doing well, I have been meaning to pm you . I think of you and your family quite often. I enjoy your posts, they are well thought out and you express them well. It is nice to talk to you. YOu expressed your feelings without ridicule and nastiness. you have nothing to apologize for. It was the way things were said. We have the right to disagree on certain things as long as we try to be kind and not to ridicule.
> 
> Please note, that I have requested my post be removed. I was frustrated and angry but not at you. best it be removed.


OK--certainly no harm done. This one of the most difficult issues we've ever tackled and, all things considered, I think we did a noteworthy job. You and Evie gave me some different viewpoints to consider, and I always enjoy that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> OK--certainly no harm done. This one of the most difficult issues we've ever tackled and, all things considered, I think we did a noteworthy job. You and Evie gave me some different viewpoints to consider, and I always enjoy that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We all let it get to us on occasion, Shirley. Just look at KPG ranting to herself on "her" thread.


No kidding, Patty. If we went and pooped on the keyboard it would still smell like roses in comparison to her BS.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No kidding, Patty. If we went and pooped on the keyboard it would still smell like roses in comparison to her BS.


There is something about her and Thursdays. Boones Farm wine must be on sale...... :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No kidding, Patty. If we went and pooped on the keyboard it would still smell like roses in comparison to her BS.


I have installed ad blocker premium, platinum, plus plus plus. It is a wonderful product. When a certain poster, who shall forever remain nameless, or her cronies post, the screen just blanks over - goes a very dull shade of grey - and I am unable to read what they have posted. Or perhaps I am just closing my eyes when I come across one of their posts and am therefore unable to see them to read. Far less bothersome that way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good morning, ladies. I just ran across these and had to post them. I don't agree with the first (obviously), but the second is spot on--both pretty funny.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Thanks to Susie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid this behavior has been routine for many years. I hope this coming out will help to change that forever. I cannot fathom how this can be defended.



jbandsma said:


> An idea of the direction things are going here. Charleston City Paper is the south's attempt at 'underground' reporting. You need to understand that the slant of the totality of this 'newspaper' is seriously right wing.
> 
> http://www.charlestoncitypaper.com/TheBattery/archives/2015/04/08/summey-sled-has-dash-cam-footage-of-walter-scott-shooting


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe she should set *really* big rat traps by her doors when she leaves.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: OOOOOO. I like that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think this discussion proves one thing. I think we would all be wise to think of others sensitivities before writing our 'off-the-cuff' opinions. We are all entitled to our opinions, but I don't think we want to insult anyone unnecessarily . JMO



Designer1234 said:


> Hi ladies. I wanted to reply to SQM here rather than the other thread.
> We have been having a very negative discussion about the Royal family and I wish to answer the last post. There has been a fairly long discussion on the other thread -- and I have given my thoughts -- however I wish to finish the conversation .
> 
> ----------
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Tom Cotton couldn't find his arse with a search warrant let alone Iran.
> He is a total fruitcake. I have an idea, let's strap him to the first bomb and see how it works out!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Doctor No? Whooo Hoooooo!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> That's not the only one. Ones in NC and LA ruled suicides when back handcuffed suspects were shot in the head.
> 
> Gee, why wouldn't that give the racist element on all police forces the idea that they can get away with anything?


The difference will be if the DOJ becomes involved and forces change. Otherwise I think the street fighting will make Iran look like a tourist destination. IMO


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Love your description of this Nut. I gladly assist fastening him.


And I'd love to take pictures for posterity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> the video from the police car shows no direct contact between the Police and the Victim. The Victim started to get out of his car, followed the Police instructions to get back in and shortly thereafter opened his door and ran. The Policeman was nowhere near him. Just wonder how this case will be twisted and turned in favor of the Police.
> I think it is more than clear that this case is Murder. The Victim is running away and being shot multiple times in the back. Just another rogue Cop.


I think when something like this happens, there is more than a rogue cop. IMO


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not to beat on a dead horse, but I have to add a thought. IMHO

Americans and British (including Canadians et al) see the monarchy very differently and always will. Although we came from common stock, we also fought a bitter revolutionary war. Now we are great allies. This is one difference we must just accept.



susanmos2000 said:


> Hey Designer. Hope you don't mind that I shortened your post for the sake of brevity. I agree this is something we'll never see eye to eye on, and it's probably wise to drop the matter. Still, I can't help but post my own final thoughts on the matter--PLEASE don't take offense at what I have to say (same goes for Evie). I'm just trying to put forth my ideas as diplomatically as possible, and if I inadvertently step on some toes please know that it's certainly not intentional.
> 
> After some thought I've realized that the problem really isn't Absolute vs. Constitutional Monarchies (just for the record, I do know and have always know the difference), or whether the members of the Royal Family are doing enough to earn their keep. Not whether or not the individuals in question come across as approachable and down-to-earth or arrogant and haughty.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> No kidding, Patty. If we went and pooped on the keyboard it would still smell like roses in comparison to her BS.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Fine description.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I have installed ad blocker premium, platinum, plus plus plus. It is a wonderful product. When a certain poster, who shall forever remain nameless, or her cronies post, the screen just blanks over - goes a very dull shade of grey - and I am unable to read what they have posted. Or perhaps I am just closing my eyes when I come across one of their posts and am therefore unable to see them to read. Far less bothersome that way.


Finally new software that adds value. I'm looking for it. Please tell me if it's a sad joke before I waste too much time. Hugs.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Finally new software that adds value. I'm looking for it. Please tell me if it's a sad joke before I waste too much time. Hugs.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Unfortunately, it is a sad joke, the software has not yet been written, but I am sure that some computer boffin somewhere is presently working on the problem - I wish. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. No doubt most boffins are 'improving' things we've already learned.



EveMCooke said:


> Unfortunately, it is a sad joke, the software has not yet been written, but I am sure that some computer boffin somewhere is presently working on the problem - I wish. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> The difference will be if the DOJ becomes involved and forces change. Otherwise I think the street fighting will make Iran look like a tourist destination. IMO


It already looks like that with the militarization of police forces. They haven't brought out the tanks yet, here, but it probably won't be long.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

New President coming 2016. I hope she/he feels the same way we do or back to square one.



jbandsma said:


> It already looks like that with the militarization of police forces. They haven't brought out the tanks yet, here, but it probably won't be long.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

For a small change of pace, another wedding picture.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for letting us all share your family's happiness.



jbandsma said:


> For a small change of pace, another wedding picture.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

And one that didn't make the news:
http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/02/woman-shot-and-killed-by-police-just-for-answering-her-front-door/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> For a small change of pace, another wedding picture.


Beautriful picture, Judy! Love the kilt and the bride is beautiful. Many happy years to them!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> That's not the only one. Ones in NC and LA ruled suicides when back handcuffed suspects were shot in the head.
> 
> Gee, why wouldn't that give the racist element on all police forces the idea that they can get away with anything?


It has been a year since that happened, and still nothing done except to call it homicide. How can someone shoot themselves in the chest when their hands are handcuffed behind their back?

That should have read suicide, that is what the police are calling it. How do you shoot yourself in the chest when your hands are handcuffed behind your back?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> the video from the police car shows no direct contact between the Police and the Victim. The Victim started to get out of his car, followed the Police instructions to get back in and shortly thereafter opened his door and ran. The Policeman was nowhere near him. Just wonder how this case will be twisted and turned in favor of the Police.
> I think it is more than clear that this case is Murder. The Victim is running away and being shot multiple times in the back. Just another rogue Cop.


Now they are saying there was a bench warrant out for him because he owed back child support. He had told his family he run before he would go to jail. But since when is it proper to kill a person for back child support. I am thinking the policeman knew he wasn't in view of the dashboard cam so he could throw the taser on the ground and say anything he wants. He knew who he was, he had his license and the car. I think they just have this white supremacy attitude and won't let a black person have any rights.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> It has been a year since that happened, and still nothing done except to call it homicide. How can someone shoot themselves in the chest when their hands are handcuffed behind their back?
> 
> That should have read suicide, that is what the police are calling it. How do you shoot yourself in the chest when your hands are handcuffed behind your back?


And how do you shoot at all if you're in the police car and pretty obviously have been searched first? Was he carrying a gun up his butt? Did a Houdini, got the gun and his hands forward, shot himself and then got his hands back before getting completely dead? Oh yeah, makes perfect sense.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:



> Now they are saying there was a bench warrant out for him because he owed back child support. He had told his family he run before he would go to jail. But since when is it proper to kill a person for back child support. I am thinking the policeman knew he wasn't in view of the dashboard cam so he could throw the taser on the ground and say anything he wants. He knew who he was, he had his license and the car. I think they just have this white supremacy attitude and won't let a black person have any rights.


Just like with Ferguson, they'll throw everything at the dead guy to make it his fault he got shot.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And one that didn't make the news:
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/02/woman-shot-and-killed-by-police-just-for-answering-her-front-door/


This is getting worse instead of better. With everything in the news, you would think the policemen committing these murders would use their head once in awhile. This is another case of lack of training, just hand them a gun and say go for it. Very very scary.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Just like with Ferguson, they'll throw everything at the dead guy to make it his fault he got shot.


Of course, it is always the black persons fault.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is another one. This guy was on the ground with his hands behind his back when they started kicking and beating him, kicking him 13 times in the head. They were after him for identity theft. Does that crime deserve a beating. What is going on. I have a feeling it has been always going on, but because of cameras, we are now seeing more of it. Like the one guy said, it it had been a police helicopter we would have never seen it.

http://htl.li/LrSPR


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

A really awful one...with an unbelievable outcome.
http://countercurrentnews.com/2014/11/aiyana-stanley-jones/

Why do people continue to say that this just isn't happening all that much?

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/life-hashtag-police-execute-young-father-attempted-flee/


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/02/woman-shot-and-killed-by-police-just-for-answering-her-front-door/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Here is another one. This guy was on the ground with his hands behind his back when they started kicking and beating him, kicking him 13 times in the head. They were after him for identity theft. Does that crime deserve a beating. What is going on. I have a feeling it has been always going on, but because of cameras, we are now seeing more of it. Like the one guy said, it it had been a police helicopter we would have never seen it.
> 
> http://htl.li/LrSPR


I agree that this has been going on forever but we never saw any evidence. It was all hidden or destroyed. No wonder that there is such fury behind it all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Heaven help us.



jbandsma said:


> A really awful one...with an unbelievable outcome.
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2014/11/aiyana-stanley-jones/
> 
> Why do people continue to say that this just isn't happening all that much?
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh great...the city of North Charleston is going to continue to pay for Slager's health insurance, even though he's been fired. Gofundme did, however, shut down a page meant to collect funds for his defense.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Oh great...the city of North Charleston is going to continue to pay for Slager's health insurance, even though he's been fired. Gofundme did, however, shut down a page meant to collect funds for his defense.


The main reason is because his wife is 8 months pregnant. Too bad she has to have an idiot for a husband.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> The main reason is because his wife is 8 months pregnant. Too bad she has to have an idiot for a husband.


Let's hope that the child is raised without prejudice!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> The main reason is because his wife is 8 months pregnant. Too bad she has to have an idiot for a husband.


Doesn't matter. Tell me any other employer who is going to continue any kind of financial support, even for a pregnant spouse, when an employee is jailed for anything, let alone murder.

And it sets the very bad precedent of showing that although they slapped his wrist, the city is still supporting him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let's hope that the child is raised without prejudice!


And without the idiot.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

News flash. Rand Paul lied about his college record.

http://www.salon.com/2015/02/13/rand_paul_caught_lying_about_his_college_record/


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> News flash. Rand Paul lied about his college record.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2015/02/13/rand_paul_caught_lying_about_his_college_record/


So what's new? Considering the number of things he plagiarized, are you surprised?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> So what's new? Considering the number of things he plagiarized, are you surprised?


And from reading the comments I also found out Ernst was never actually in combat. She was a soldier, and she can legally call her self a combat veteran, but she drove a truck to transport supplies and never came under enemy fire. It just comes down to how honest you want to be and how much can you get away with.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Doesn't matter. Tell me any other employer who is going to continue any kind of financial support, even for a pregnant spouse, when an employee is jailed for anything, let alone murder.
> 
> And it sets the very bad precedent of showing that although they slapped his wrist, the city is still supporting him.


The biggest outrage will come when he is able to weasel out of these charges.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> The biggest outrage will come when he is able to weasel out of these charges.


The city has shown how this is going to play out with the continuing of the health insurance. I'm positive the jail right now is for protective custody, not punishment.

It's not that I don't feel for his wife being pregnant and all. But if you or I were in her place, we'd be looking at trying to keep our doctors or being transferred to free clinic. (Of which there are plenty here considering that we are home to the Medical University of SC). We'd also be scrambling to keep our homes and feed ourselves and any other children we have, even if we have our own jobs...which could also be in jeopardy. Guilt by association runs rampant here.

No, the city has made it clear that they're going to do everything they can to make sure he walks free.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The city has shown how this is going to play out with the continuing of the health insurance. I'm positive the jail right now is for protective custody, not punishment.
> 
> It's not that I don't feel for his wife being pregnant and all. But if you or I were in her place, we'd be looking at trying to keep our doctors or being transferred to free clinic. (Of which there are plenty here considering that we are home to the Medical University of SC). We'd also be scrambling to keep our homes and feed ourselves and any other children we have, even if we have our own jobs...which could also be in jeopardy. Guilt by association runs rampant here.
> 
> No, the city has made it clear that they're going to do everything they can to make sure he walks free.


I also don't see why they think they need a Grand Jury "pre-trial." Go straight to trial.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I also don't see why they think they need a Grand Jury "pre-trial." Go straight to trial.


Because the grand jury will be more likely to bring back a no-bill verdict, without which a trial cannot happen. Then they can say 'we tried but the grand jury saw differently and we can't go ahead without a true-bill'. And it's not allowed to know the makeup of the grand jury or even the selection process or the pool from which jury members are chosen.

The most common use of a grand jury is when there is a question of whether there is enough evidence to proceed to trial. I don't think that's the question here, do you?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The city has shown how this is going to play out with the continuing of the health insurance. I'm positive the jail right now is for protective custody, not punishment.
> 
> It's not that I don't feel for his wife being pregnant and all. But if you or I were in her place, we'd be looking at trying to keep our doctors or being transferred to free clinic. (Of which there are plenty here considering that we are home to the Medical University of SC). We'd also be scrambling to keep our homes and feed ourselves and any other children we have, even if we have our own jobs...which could also be in jeopardy. Guilt by association runs rampant here.
> 
> No, the city has made it clear that they're going to do everything they can to make sure he walks free.


I think you are right. They just want to avoid the DOJ coming in and having their emails gone through, so they are making it look good in order to keep things calm.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I also don't see why they think they need a Grand Jury "pre-trial." Go straight to trial.


He has been charged with murder, so I don't think there will be a grand jury.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> He has been charged with murder, so I don't think there will be a grand jury.


Yes, there will be.

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-south-carolina-shooting-20150410-story.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> News flash. Rand Paul lied about his college record.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2015/02/13/rand_paul_caught_lying_about_his_college_record/


What the heck? How'd he get into medical school without a Bachelor's? He may hold a Master's in BS, but I doubt that counts.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Because the grand jury will be more likely to bring back a no-bill verdict, without which a trial cannot happen. Then they can say 'we tried but the grand jury saw differently and we can't go ahead without a true-bill'. And it's not allowed to know the makeup of the grand jury or even the selection process or the pool from which jury members are chosen.
> 
> The most common use of a grand jury is when there is a question of whether there is enough evidence to proceed to trial. I don't think that's the question here, do you?


No, there's plenty of evidence, so straight to trial!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> No, there's plenty of evidence, so straight to trial!


Not going to happen. Read the link I supplied. Grand jury coming up that will kill any idea of a trial.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> What the heck? How'd he get into medical school without a Bachelor's? He may hold a Master's in BS, but I doubt that counts.


Take the GRE or whatever the admission to med school test is and just by-pass the BA or BS? Can that be done? I by-passed a BS in California because I already had one from another state and didn't want to take CA history, which I was lacking for the bachelor's. Took the GRE and went on to grad school.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Not going to happen. Read the link I supplied. Grand jury coming up that will kill any idea of a trial.


I can wish, can't I?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I can wish, can't I?


Why bother when you know something isn't going to happen? Wouldn't help much but a strongly worded letter on your disgust that this is happening would be better than wishing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Lordy. Naughty, naughty.



DGreen said:


> News flash. Rand Paul lied about his college record.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2015/02/13/rand_paul_caught_lying_about_his_college_record/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He may walk free but he'll be looking over his shoulder.



jbandsma said:


> The city has shown how this is going to play out with the continuing of the health insurance. I'm positive the jail right now is for protective custody, not punishment.
> 
> It's not that I don't feel for his wife being pregnant and all. But if you or I were in her place, we'd be looking at trying to keep our doctors or being transferred to free clinic. (Of which there are plenty here considering that we are home to the Medical University of SC). We'd also be scrambling to keep our homes and feed ourselves and any other children we have, even if we have our own jobs...which could also be in jeopardy. Guilt by association runs rampant here.
> 
> No, the city has made it clear that they're going to do everything they can to make sure he walks free.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Take the GRE or whatever the admission to med school test is and just by-pass the BA or BS? Can that be done? I by-passed a BS in California because I already had one from another state and didn't want to take CA history, which I was lacking for the bachelor's. Took the GRE and went on to grad school.


He did test out so he was able to go to Med school. What makes him look bad is he keeps lying by saying he has undergrad degrees from Baylor. One would think it would be smarter to just tell the truth. Not too bright on his part.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> He did test out so he was able to go to Med school. What makes him look bad is he keeps lying by saying he has undergrad degrees from Baylor. One would think it would be smarter to just tell the truth. Not too bright on his part.


I still think he's scary.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I still think he's scary.


Scary and creepy.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> He did test out so he was able to go to Med school. What makes him look bad is he keeps lying by saying he has undergrad degrees from Baylor. One would think it would be smarter to just tell the truth. Not too bright on his part.


Not only that but he claims board certification. The board that "certified" him only has 2 members...him and his father.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> And from reading the comments I also found out Ernst was never actually in combat. She was a soldier, and she can legally call her self a combat veteran, but she drove a truck to transport supplies and never came under enemy fire. It just comes down to how honest you want to be and how much can you get away with.


But what about the pig-castrations? Did she embroider that story, too?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But what about the pig-castrations? Did she embroider that story, too?


Somebody ought to get in touch with her former boyfriends and ask.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> What the heck? How'd he get into medical school without a Bachelor's? He may hold a Master's in BS, but I doubt that counts.


His father may have talked Duke into accepting. Three minutes listening to Ron Paul, and they said, "Okay, okay, we'll do whatever you want, just go away."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Somebody ought to get in touch with her former boyfriends and ask.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But what about the pig-castrations? Did she embroider that story, too?


okay, time to clean my glasses. I thought Purl wrote that she embroidered 
the pigs cajones...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> okay, time to clean my glasses. I thought Purl wrote that she embroidered
> the pigs cajones...


NO they don't embroidery them, you cut them, and then this may gross some of you out, but you fry them and eat them. Ever heard of mountain oysters? They are good. I'm sorry, I'm a farm girl.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> NO they don't embroidery them, you cut them, and then this may gross some of you out, but you fry them and eat them. Ever heard of mountain oysters? They are good. I'm sorry, I'm a farm girl.


Yes, I have heard of them. Out west we called them Rocky Mountain Oysters. I never tried one and never will.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Not only that but he claims board certification. The board that "certified" him only has 2 members...him and his father.


http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2010/06/15/rand-paul-opthamology-certification-scandal-why-it-matters.html

He just turns out to be more slimy every day.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But what about the pig-castrations? Did she embroider that story, too?


Who knows. She may have just watched it being done. I just watched and then cleaned a large pail of them afterwards so they were ready to fry and eat.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, I have heard of them. Out west we called them Rocky Mountain Oysters. I never tried one and never will.


Yes we call them Rockey mountain oysters too, I just shortened it. I haven't had them in a long time as my cousin is no longer able to farm.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

:-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well ladies, I'm off to knit a bit. Be back later.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> NO they don't embroidery them, you cut them, and then this may gross some of you out, but you fry them and eat them. Ever heard of mountain oysters? They are good. I'm sorry, I'm a farm girl.


This makes me really glad I keep kosher and therefore can't eat pork. On the other hand, I ate a lot of matzoh balls over Passover. ("So tell me, what other parts of the matzoh do you people eat?")


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This makes me really glad I keep kosher and therefore can't eat pork.


Don't despair, Purl--I've heard of calf fries and rooster fries too.  
Definitely not my dish.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Not only that but he claims board certification. The board that "certified" him only has 2 members...him and his father.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Somebody ought to get in touch with her former boyfriends and ask.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> His father may have talked Duke into accepting. Three minutes listening to Ron Paul, and they said, "Okay, okay, we'll do whatever you want, just go away."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> okay, time to clean my glasses. I thought Purl wrote that she embroidered
> the pigs cajones...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Don't despair, Purl--I've heard of calf fries and rooster fries too.
> Definitely not my dish.


Yeah, we have something called "beef fry" which claims to imitate bacon. And I've learned recently that there's a product called Facon. It's not right to fool Mother Nature, but we keep trying.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ladies - the place to be is on the Hillary Clinton thread. A lot of heat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

In case you were wondering where joeysomma got her "ideas" from, here's an editorial from today's NY Times. There's something for our Arizonans, too.

*A New Phase in Anti-Obama Attacks*

It is a peculiar, but unmistakable, phenomenon: As Barack Obamas presidency heads into its twilight, the rage of the Republican establishment toward him is growing louder, angrier and more destructive.

Republican lawmakers in Washington and around the country have been focused on blocking Mr. Obamas agenda and denigrating him personally since the day he took office in 2009. But even against that backdrop, and even by the dismal standards of political discourse today, the tone of the current attacks is disturbing. So is their evident intent  to undermine not just Mr. Obamas policies, but his very legitimacy as president.

It is a line of attack that echoes Republicans earlier questioning of Mr. Obamas American citizenship. Those attacks were blatantly racist in their message  reminding people that Mr. Obama was black, suggesting he was African, and planting the equally false idea that he was secretly Muslim. The current offensive is slightly more subtle, but it is impossible to dismiss the notion that race plays a role in it.

Perhaps the most outrageous example of the attack on the presidents legitimacy was a letter signed by 47 Republican senators to the leadership of Iran saying Mr. Obama had no authority to conclude negotiations over Irans nuclear weapons program. Try to imagine the outrage from Republicans if a similar group of Democrats had written to the Kremlin in 1986 telling Mikhail Gorbachev that President Ronald Reagan did not have the authority to negotiate a nuclear arms deal at the Reykjavik summit meeting that winter.

There is no functional difference between that example and the Iran talks, except that the congressional Republican caucus does not like Mr. Obama and wants to deny him any policy victory.

On April 3, Colbert King, a Washington Post columnist, summarized a series of actions by Republicans attacking the presidents authority in areas that most Americans thought had been settled by the Civil War. Arizona legislators, for example, have been working on a bill that prohibits this state or any of its political subdivisions from using any personnel or financial resources to enforce, administer or cooperate with an executive order issued by the president of the United States that has not been affirmed by a vote of Congress and signed into law as prescribed by the United States Constitution.

The bill sounds an awful lot like John C. Calhouns secessionist screed of 1828, the South Carolina Exposition and Protest. Laurie Roberts of The Arizona Republic wrote that it was just one of a series of kooky measures aimed at declaring our independence from federal gun laws, from the Affordable Care Act, from the Environmental Protection Agency, from the Department of Justice, from Barack Obama.

Republicans defend this sort of action by accusing Mr. Obama of acting like a king and citing executive actions he has taken  on immigration and pollution among other things. Thats nonsense. The same Republicans had no objection when President George W. Bush used his executive authority to authorize the torture of terrorism suspects and tap the phones of American citizens. It is not executive orders the Republicans object to; it is Mr. Obamas policies, and Mr. Obama.

The Senate majority leader, Mitch McConnell, who declared war on the new president in 2009 as minority leader and used the filibuster to paralyze the Senate, essentially told foreign governments to ignore the carbon-emission goals Mr. Obama was trying to set by international agreement. Because climate-change deniers in Congress and in some states oppose the effort, setting those goals is pointless, Mr. McConnell pronounced last month.

If this insurrection is driven by something other than a blend of ideological extremism and personal animosity, it is not clear what that might be. But it is ugly, it deepens mistrust of government and it harms the office of the president, not just Mr. Obama.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/12/opinion/sunday/a-new-phase-in-anti-obama-attacks.html?ref=todayspaper


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> ladies - the place to be is on the Hillary Clinton thread. A lot of heat.


Sorry, I don't do well with willful ignorance, willful stupidity or nastygrams from admin.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> In case you were wondering where joeysomma got her "ideas" from, here's an editorial from today's NY Times. There's something for our Arizonans, too.
> 
> *A New Phase in Anti-Obama Attacks*
> 
> ...


As an Arizonan, I have to disagree that any laws proposed or passed by our state legislature represent mainly a new phase of Obama hatred. Arizona's legislature is controlled by ALEC and their goal has less to do with Obama than it does with getting rid of our Federal government. There have been a number of laws proposed with the express intent of challenging Federal authority regarding everything from driver's licenses to grazing rights, water rights, environmental protection, abortion, ad infinitum. Nor is this unique to Arizona. ALEC has its tentacles deep in the legislative bodies of many states (I believe there are 18 of them). Funded by big business who want no regulation AND the ability to raid the public treasury, ALEC is a lurking menace to our democracy. They certainly use the extreme right-wing hatred of Obama and liberal, progressive ideas to their advantage, but their agenda is much bigger than simply denigrating the office of the President.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> As an Arizonan, I have to disagree that any laws proposed or passed by our state legislature represent mainly a new phase of Obama hatred. Arizona's legislature is controlled by ALEC and their goal has less to do with Obama than it does with getting rid of our Federal government. There have been a number of laws proposed with the express intent of challenging Federal authority regarding everything from driver's licenses to grazing rights, water rights, environmental protection, abortion, ad infinitum. Nor is this unique to Arizona. ALEC has its tentacles deep in the legislative bodies of many states (I believe there are 18 of them). Funded by big business who want no regulation AND the ability to raid the public treasury, ALEC is a lurking menace to our democracy. They certainly use the extreme right-wing hatred of Obama and liberal, progressive ideas to their advantage, but their agenda is much bigger than simply denigrating the office of the President.


Point well taken. Joe Arpaio was there before Obama, as was Jan of the Pointing Finger. ALEC is a beast, and predates Obama as well.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Point well taken. Joe Arpaio was there before Obama, as was Jan of the Pointing Finger. ALEC is a beast, and predates Obama as well.


But blaming Obama for everything surely does distract from ALEC tactics, doesn't it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> But blaming Obama for everything surely does distract from ALEC tactics, doesn't it?


Another good point. Isn't that what all the name-calling is about?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Another good point. Isn't that what all the name-calling is about?


Naw...that's just their natural bigotry coming to the fore. Things that they wouldn't feel comfortable saying even 10 years ago are now almost mandatory...if you don't actually say them, you MUST be one of those evil libruls.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Sorry, I don't do well with willful ignorance, willful stupidity or nastygrams from admin.


It made me sick. I see what is going to happen if and when she runs. She will be personally attacked because she is a woman -Once again facts twisted. I am not going near it.I will stay here and play cards with Dame- anyone else?

Or we could sing songs??


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> But blaming Obama for everything surely does distract from ALEC tactics, doesn't it?


Joe Arpaio should have been arrested when we were down there in the early 90's. He is a a dreadful example of misusing his powers.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It made me sick. I see what is going to happen if and when she runs. She will be personally attacked because she is a woman -Once again facts twisted. I am not going near it.I will stay here and play cards with Dame- anyone else?
> 
> Or we could sing songs??


I agree, it is downright vicious over there. I am sure that some of them would be very happy if only Republican candidates could stand for election for the next President of the USA. Some of them would also like to limit who could actually cast a vote, they talk about 'low intelligence voters'. So much for universal suffrage. They definitely think it is 'their way or no way'. I must admit I ended up just skim reading, far too much nastiness for my liking. Is it really necessary to be so vitriolic?

Anyway, what game are we playing? Old Maid or Gin Rummy or Canasta? I will not sing because I do not like singing. I am listening to Sibelius at the moment. His music is so full of feeling, it massages the soul.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Joe Arpaio should have been arrested when we were down there in the early 90's. He is a a dreadful example of misusing his powers.


He's up to his ears in trouble with the Justice Department. BUT he plans to run for sheriff again in 2016. He's 82 years old now. Maybe nature will take its course by then.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This makes me really glad I keep kosher and therefore can't eat pork. On the other hand, I ate a lot of matzoh balls over Passover. ("So tell me, what other parts of the matzoh do you people eat?")


Well I have heard that you can get them from calves too, although I have never done that. That would be beef.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It made me sick. I see what is going to happen if and when she runs. She will be personally attacked because she is a woman -Once again facts twisted. I am not going near it.I will stay here and play cards with Dame- anyone else?
> 
> Or we could sing songs??


Anyone for Cat's Cradle? I know we have a lot of string around here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I agree, it is downright vicious over there. I am sure that some of them would be very happy if only Republican candidates could stand for election for the next President of the USA. Some of them would also like to limit who could actually cast a vote, they talk about 'low intelligence voters'. So much for universal suffrage. They definitely think it is 'their way or no way'. I must admit I ended up just skim reading, far too much nastiness for my liking. Is it really necessary to be so vitriolic?
> 
> Anyway, what game are we playing? Old Maid or Gin Rummy or Canasta? I will not sing because I do not like singing. I am listening to Sibelius at the moment. His music is so full of feeling, it massages the soul.


I haven't been able to bring myself to look in there. You've certainly convinced me to keep away.

As for Sibelius, I'll say what Mark Twain said about Mahler: "His music is better than it sounds."


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> NO they don't embroidery them, you cut them, and then this may gross some of you out, but you fry them and eat them. Ever heard of mountain oysters? They are good. I'm sorry, I'm a farm girl.


Makes me glad I'm Kosher!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Makes me glad I'm Kosher!


You mean if I have a big Rocky Mountain Oyster fry, you won't come?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Don't despair, Purl--I've heard of calf fries and rooster fries too.
> Definitely not my dish.


And then you have "sweetbreads", calf pancreas, which are poached lightly, have the membranes removed, then are served in a savory sauce with mushrooms. It is a bar mitzva delicacy. Yeah, Kosher. Before I knew what they really were I thought they were delicious. After I found out, never again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And then you have "sweetbreads", calf pancreas, which are poached lightly, have the membranes removed, then are served in a savory sauce with mushrooms. It is a bar mitzva delicacy. Yeah, Kosher. Before I knew what they really were I thought they were delicious. After I found out, never again.


I thought they were calves' brains. I still wouldn't eat them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And then you have "sweetbreads", calf pancreas, which are poached lightly, have the membranes removed, then are served in a savory sauce with mushrooms. It is a bar mitzva delicacy. Yeah, Kosher. Before I knew what they really were I thought they were delicious. After I found out, never again.


Have you ever had head cheese? It's neither cheese nor from the head. There was a kosher deli in Washington Hts. that made it, but they're gone now. I never ate that, either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Simple question: how many yards are in a ball of sock yarn? I lost the band, but I know it's big enough for two adult socks.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you ever had head cheese? It's neither cheese nor from the head. There was a kosher deli in Washington Hts. that made it, but they're gone now. I never ate that, either.


My stepfather's mother used to make head cheese. One of the few things I wouldn't touch after seeing it made. But I still love scrapple even though I know what goes into it. Too bad you can't get decent scrapple here in the south.

We also can't get tongue any more and while we can get beef heart, it comes sliced instead of whole. My grandmother used to stuff the chambers with her regular bread stuffing, cover it with gravy and bake. It was wonderful.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Simple question: how many yards are in a ball of sock yarn? I lost the band, but I know it's big enough for two adult socks.


The sock yarn I have here takes 2 balls for a pair of adult socks...231 yards.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The sock yarn I have here takes 2 balls for a pair of adult socks...231 yards.


In each or in total? I guess I could measure it, but then I'd have to rewind it.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> In each or in total? I guess I could measure it, but then I'd have to rewind it.


Each ball. I can make 2 adult short socks from one ball but full socks take 2.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Each ball. I can make 2 adult short socks from one ball but full socks take 2.


Thank you. I need about 350 yards, and your numbers tell me I have that much.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Simple question: how many yards are in a ball of sock yarn? I lost the band, but I know it's big enough for two adult socks.


100 grams of Blossom Street (Debbie Macomber) is 462 yards
100 grams of Kertzer On YOur Toes is 390 yards

My Regia and Fortissima 100 gram balls don't give yardage.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I like these simple and pleasant discussions here. The hIllary thread has them coming out of the wood work.

2 skeins for socks as a rule. 

Never even heard of those exotic Jewish foods.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> And then you have "sweetbreads", calf pancreas, which are poached lightly, have the membranes removed, then are served in a savory sauce with mushrooms. It is a bar mitzva delicacy. Yeah, Kosher. Before I knew what they really were I thought they were delicious. After I found out, never again.


My father liked 'sweetbreads'. He worked at the abattoirs and these delicacies disappeared from the carcass at the abattoirs, they never made it to the butchers' shops. I could never bring myself to eat them. You cannot get them today because they have become an export commodity and are sent overseas for high export dollars. I have always loved lambs' brain but always hated preparing them. That is until I found a butcher that had done the hard work and removed the membranes and crumbed them. All I had to do was shallow fry them in butter. Some people do not like lambs' brains though. Once again this is a high commodity export dollar earner so we seldom see them in the butchers' shops.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Senator John McCain (Senior GOP Senator AZ) is proving by his current rants that he needs a physical check-up. Either dementia has set in or the devil has accepted his 'soul' past due.



Poor Purl said:


> In case you were wondering where joeysomma got her "ideas" from, here's an editorial from today's NY Times. There's something for our Arizonans, too.
> 
> *A New Phase in Anti-Obama Attacks*
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are there no statesmen in DC to stop this craziness? Rhetorical question. I truly don't know what to do.



Poor Purl said:


> In case you were wondering where joeysomma got her "ideas" from, here's an editorial from today's NY Times. There's something for our Arizonans, too.
> 
> *A New Phase in Anti-Obama Attacks*
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for the explanation. At least there is a target now.



DGreen said:


> As an Arizonan, I have to disagree that any laws proposed or passed by our state legislature represent mainly a new phase of Obama hatred. Arizona's legislature is controlled by ALEC and their goal has less to do with Obama than it does with getting rid of our Federal government. There have been a number of laws proposed with the express intent of challenging Federal authority regarding everything from driver's licenses to grazing rights, water rights, environmental protection, abortion, ad infinitum. Nor is this unique to Arizona. ALEC has its tentacles deep in the legislative bodies of many states (I believe there are 18 of them). Funded by big business who want no regulation AND the ability to raid the public treasury, ALEC is a lurking menace to our democracy. They certainly use the extreme right-wing hatred of Obama and liberal, progressive ideas to their advantage, but their agenda is much bigger than simply denigrating the office of the President.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Old folk songs would be nice. We Shall Overcome? Where Have all the Flowers Gone? Blowin in the Wind?



Designer1234 said:


> It made me sick. I see what is going to happen if and when she runs. She will be personally attacked because she is a woman -Once again facts twisted. I am not going near it.I will stay here and play cards with Dame- anyone else?
> 
> Or we could sing songs??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And he lives on. The Portrait of Dorian Grey. Sen. John McCain seems to have had some facial work done too...or maybe his face is ashamed of him and has run away.



Designer1234 said:


> Joe Arpaio should have been arrested when we were down there in the early 90's. He is a a dreadful example of misusing his powers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We can just talk anytime. An American friend.



EveMCooke said:


> I agree, it is downright vicious over there. I am sure that some of them would be very happy if only Republican candidates could stand for election for the next President of the USA. Some of them would also like to limit who could actually cast a vote, they talk about 'low intelligence voters'. So much for universal suffrage. They definitely think it is 'their way or no way'. I must admit I ended up just skim reading, far too much nastiness for my liking. Is it really necessary to be so vitriolic?
> 
> Anyway, what game are we playing? Old Maid or Gin Rummy or Canasta? I will not sing because I do not like singing. I am listening to Sibelius at the moment. His music is so full of feeling, it massages the soul.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> 100 grams of Blossom Street (Debbie Macomber) is 462 yards
> 100 grams of Kertzer On YOur Toes is 390 yards
> 
> My Regia and Fortissima 100 gram balls don't give yardage.


Thanks. I don't know what brand I have, but it weighs over 3.5 oz., which makes it 100 grams, and probably enough.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks. I don't know what brand I have, but it weighs over 3.5 oz., which makes it 100 grams, and probably enough.


The balls I was reading from are only 50 grams.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I like these simple and pleasant discussions here. The hIllary thread has them coming out of the wood work.
> 
> 2 skeins for socks as a rule.
> 
> Never even heard of those exotic Jewish foods.


Never heard of sweetbreads or head cheese? They're not originally Jewish, but matzoh balls are.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Never heard of sweetbreads or head cheese? They're not originally Jewish, but matzoh balls are.


The brains yes but not head cheese. Do the brains come from the head cheese?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Please read this thread

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197762-1.html*

for those who don't know her. DonnieK is one of the best loved and highly thought of members on KP. She hasnever been mean and she lives her faith with honor and kindness. The whole thread is upset everyone who is posting there is upset.

Maid has really overstepped this time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The brains yes but not head cheese. Do the brains come from the head cheese?


Maybe. Ask the Head Honcho.

Head cheese looks like bologna with bits of other, usually translucent stuff stuck into it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Please read this thread
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197762-1.html*
> 
> ...


Shirley, this is a very old conversation. If you look at the messages, they date from Sept./Oct. 2013. I think it was settled a long time ago.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe. Ask the Head Honcho.
> 
> Head cheese looks like bologna with bits of other, usually translucent stuff stuck into it.


It's disgusting!

I believe it is the meat, gristle, fat and other bits from the boiled head of a pig (cow?) smooshed together in a form, then sliced. The gelatin released from the bones makes it stick together.

The thought of it gags me!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The balls I was reading from are only 50 grams.


I guessed that much from the fact that they were 1-foot balls.

BTW, you may find the following amusing (or stomach-churning); I thought of you when he mentioned joining the carnival, but it was a bad experience for him. 
https://sites.google.com/site/thevoiceofthedesert/home/an-autobiography-of-the-author-and-creator-of-this-website

This guy goes by the name Mr. Purity Ranger on the forum One Political Plaza.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

DGreen said:


> It's disgusting!
> 
> I believe it is the meat, gristle, fat and other bits from the boiled head of a pig (cow?) smooshed together in a form, then sliced. The gelatin released from the bones makes it stick together.
> 
> The thought of it gags me!


You should have seen my husband's plate of food when he ordered tete de veal in Paris---even after my literal translation.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I guessed that much from the fact that they were 1-foot balls.
> 
> BTW, you may find the following amusing (or stomach-churning); I thought of you when he mentioned joining the carnival, but it was a bad experience for him.
> https://sites.google.com/site/thevoiceofthedesert/home/an-autobiography-of-the-author-and-creator-of-this-website
> ...


Absolutely total nutcase.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I guessed that much from the fact that they were 1-foot balls.
> 
> BTW, you may find the following amusing (or stomach-churning); I thought of you when he mentioned joining the carnival, but it was a bad experience for him.
> https://sites.google.com/site/thevoiceofthedesert/home/an-autobiography-of-the-author-and-creator-of-this-website
> ...


Stomach churning, for sure.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> You should have seen my husband's plate of food when he ordered tete de veal in Paris---even after my literal translation.


Did they bring the _tete complet_, with its big eyes?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Absolutely total nutcase.


That was my diagnosis, too. And creepy, as well.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did they bring the _tete complet_, with its big eyes?


No, just the dura, cerebellum, and medulla oblongata.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Stomach churning, for sure.


And dumb, too. I bet he has a whole collection of guns.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> No, just the dura, cerebellum, and medulla oblongata.


Pardon my macabre interest, but do calves' brains have both white matter and gray matter?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Shirley, this is a very old conversation. If you look at the messages, they date from Sept./Oct. 2013. I think it was settled a long time ago.


THANKS PURL -- a whole group of us thought it was recent. A lady opened it in error and typed incorrect post and by doing that it was posted in full. A whole group of us thought it was recent. At least Donnie still know she is highy thought of now and she was then.

I did check the posts before mine and thought it was legitimate. Isn't it a shame that we have to check the first posts of topics to be sure we know what we are talking about. Lesson learned. Sorry for the incorrect alert everyone!

=============
I see Rubio has declared, and Hilary is doing a road trip by car to Iowa. Sheesh -- I hope I haven't got that wrong :XD: :XD: :XD: (Nope -- I just checked my info) Thoughts on Rubio?????


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I was glad to hear that Donnie K was well enough to get her dander up.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =============
> I see Rubio has declared, and Hilary is doing a road trip by car to Iowa. Sheesh -- I hope I haven't got that wrong :XD: :XD: :XD: (Nope -- I just checked my info) Thoughts on Rubio?????


Between him and Cruz you might have almost half a brain.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> THANKS PURL -- a whole group of us thought it was recent. A lady opened it in error and typed incorrect post and by doing that it was posted in full. A whole group of us thought it was recent. At least Donnie still know she is highy thought of now and she was then.
> 
> I did check the posts before mine and thought it was legitimate. Isn't it a shame that we have to check the first posts of topics to be sure we know what we are talking about. Lesson learned. Sorry for the incorrect alert everyone!
> 
> ...


He seems OK--the one GOP candidate I could imagine being President without wanting to slash my wrists. Unfortunately I don't think he'll last--the GOP Mafia AKA Tea Party will throw him in their chipper and scatter the pieces.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got a PM telling me KPG complains that I keep insulting and defaming her, and asking me to stop.

How do you answer something like that? "She's worse than me"? "She's the most insulting person around"? "Why do you even pay attention to her, she's nuts?"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Vegan sounds better. Much better.



DGreen said:


> It's disgusting!
> 
> I believe it is the meat, gristle, fat and other bits from the boiled head of a pig (cow?) smooshed together in a form, then sliced. The gelatin released from the bones makes it stick together.
> 
> The thought of it gags me!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rubio? No money. Young scapegoat tossed into the ring. IMHO



Designer1234 said:


> THANKS PURL -- a whole group of us thought it was recent. A lady opened it in error and typed incorrect post and by doing that it was posted in full. A whole group of us thought it was recent. At least Donnie still know she is highy thought of now and she was then.
> 
> I did check the posts before mine and thought it was legitimate. Isn't it a shame that we have to check the first posts of topics to be sure we know what we are talking about. Lesson learned. Sorry for the incorrect alert everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Between him and Cruz you might have almost half a brain.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Generous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't use her name and never engage her directly. My opinion.



Poor Purl said:


> I just got a PM telling me KPG complains that I keep insulting and defaming her, and asking me to stop.
> 
> How do you answer something like that? "She's worse than me"? "She's the most insulting person around"? "Why do you even pay attention to her, she's nuts?"?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

More on the N. Charleston shooting. At least 2 more videos have surfaced showing Slager tasering people who are already either restrained or co-operating with police 'instructions'. One shows no reason for the stop (both are at traffic stops), the other was for a 'broken tail light'.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay. So this shows a pattern and this indicates what? That this has been acceptable behavior for years? More people knew about the behavior? More people practiced the behavior. The behavior is acceptable to the public at large in the area?

There's a lot of housekeeping to be done, and some real restitution needed. IMHO



jbandsma said:


> More on the N. Charleston shooting. At least 2 more videos have surfaced showing Slager tasering people who are already either restrained or co-operating with police 'instructions'. One shows no reason for the stop (both are at traffic stops), the other was for a 'broken tail light'.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I just got a PM telling me KPG complains that I keep insulting and defaming her, and asking me to stop.
> 
> How do you answer something like that? "She's worse than me"? "She's the most insulting person around"? "Why do you even pay attention to her, she's nuts?"?


You certainly do have a dilemma. So sorry, Purl.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Don't use her name and never engage her directly. My opinion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Only serves to stroke her already inflated ego. God forbid that thing should burst!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Okay. So this shows a pattern and this indicates what? That this has been acceptable behavior for years? More people knew about the behavior? More people practiced the behavior. The behavior is acceptable to the public at large in the area?
> 
> There's a lot of housekeeping to be done, and some real restitution needed. IMHO


No, it starts to show what the administration has been covering up for years. People who have wanted to complain about their treatment have had lawyers tell them that they have no case without some kind of evidence...something beyond witnesses. (I guess when it comes to having people having seen things with their own eyes, they're still only 3/5 of a person).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I just got a PM telling me KPG complains that I keep insulting and defaming her, and asking me to stop.
> 
> How do you answer something like that? "She's worse than me"? "She's the most insulting person around"? "Why do you even pay attention to her, she's nuts?"?


You are clever enough to subtly insult her without her realizing it. Actually that would be easy. Or else, if all else fails, you can talk about Cheryl Holland, Murderess. Was it Ostrich who wrote you? If so kvetch back.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are clever enough to subtly insult her without her realizing it. Actually that would be easy. Or else, if all else fails, you can talk about Cheryl Holland, Murderess. Was it Ostrich who wrote you? If so kvetch back.


I would not acknowledge her at all. That will drive her crazy. I actually am thinking we should act, on all the threads as if she doesn't exist. I hope you will give that some thought.
We gain nothing by taking her on - I am slowing pulling away from answering these people. (Not always doing a good job though). I agree completely with Dame.

anyone disagrees?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are clever enough to subtly insult her without her realizing it. Actually that would be easy. Or else, if all else fails, you can talk about Cheryl Holland, Murderess. Was it Ostrich who wrote you? If so kvetch back.


I don't want to pick on PK Cheryl. And yes, it was that large flightless bird. I sent back a few quotes from the past few days. But those weren't her worst. I just didn't have the stomach to keep reading her greatest nasty hits.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would not acknowledge her at all. That will drive her crazy. I actually am thinking we should act, on all the threads as if she doesn't exist. I hope you will give that some thought.
> We gain nothing by taking her on - I am slowing pulling away from answering these people. (Not always doing a good job though).
> 
> anyone disagrees?


You're probably right. Still, she has a tendency to say offensive things to people and call them names, and it's hard to ignore them. I hadn't written to her in months, but then she called Huckleberry "only a Jew," so I mentioned her anti-Semitic tendencies - not to her, but to Huck. I think that's what got her mad.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're probably right. Still, she has a tendency to say offensive things to people and call them names, and it's hard to ignore them. I hadn't written to her in months, but then she called Huckleberry "only a Jew," so I mentioned her anti-Semitic tendencies - not to her, but to Huck. I think that's what got her mad.


I think that she baits us so we answer and then she reports us and is very happy. For some reason Admin seems to believe her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I think that she baits us so we answer and then she reports us and is very happy. For some reason Admin seems to believe her.


I think your strategy is sound. However, she was tossed so they don't always believe her.

I read in a text that narcissists crave attention. Smart thinking 1234.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I think that she baits us so we answer and then she reports us and is very happy. For some reason Admin seems to believe her.


Very perceptive, Designer. Some people crave attention. Just as some people crave the admiration of simpletons who see them as "champions" of a cause, willing to be pilloried in the name of righteousness.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Vegan sounds better. Much better.


I have just realised you are talking about 'brawn', a favourite cooked meat in Australia. I grew up eating brawn, I prefer beef to pork. It is delicious, a delicate flavour. An Aboriginal woman using kangaroo made some of the best brawn I have eaten. Her husband went back to eating the traditional diet and he managed to do away with his diabetes medication. Of course, we grew up eating kangaroo. I guess brawn is more the traditional British dish than an American dish. Some posters here think it is disgusting, but it most definitely is not. People in different countries eat different foods. People in some countries eat sheep eyes, they consider them a delicacy. Then again, people in Asian countries eat many items most Americans would die rather than eat. People in Thailand eat grasshoppers, bamboo worms, silk larvae, crickets, weevils, ant queens, and scorpions. The menu changes according to the season and availability in the Bangkok market. While silk larvae and crickets are available all year round, scorpions are considered a rare delicacy, as they are not easy to find.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> I think your strategy is sound. However, she was tossed so they don't always believe her.
> 
> I read in a text that narcissists crave attention. Smart thinking 1234.


I am with you guys on this. Definitely narcissistic tendencies. Best way to deal with them is not to give them the attention and use neutral statements.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I would not acknowledge her at all. That will drive her crazy. I actually am thinking we should act, on all the threads as if she doesn't exist. I hope you will give that some thought.
> We gain nothing by taking her on - I am slowing pulling away from answering these people. (Not always doing a good job though). I agree completely with Dame.
> 
> anyone disagrees?


I wholeheartedly endorse your approach to the topic under discussion. I strongly believe that avoidance at all costs is the best course of action. We must at all times strive to avoid stress in our lives and the childish rantings and ravings of immature little girls is bothersome so we should just let them alone. There is nothing worse than throwing a hissy when you do not have an audience. I agree that it is not easy because they misinterpret silence as agreeing with their warped views and vitriolic rants, but we must be strong and ignore them.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I wholeheartedly endorse your approach to the topic under discussion. I strongly believe that avoidance at all costs is the best course of action. We must at all times strive to avoid stress in our lives and the childish rantings and ravings of immature little girls is bothersome so we should just let them alone. There is nothing worse than throwing a hissy when you do not have an audience. I agree that it is not easy because they misinterpret silence as agreeing with their warped views and vitriolic rants, but we must be strong and ignore them.


I'm on board with those who choose to ignore.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I am with you guys on this. Definitely narcissistic tendencies. Best way to deal with them is not to give them the attention and use neutral statements.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I wholeheartedly endorse your approach to the topic under discussion. I strongly believe that avoidance at all costs is the best course of action. We must at all times strive to avoid stress in our lives and the childish rantings and ravings of immature little girls is bothersome so we should just let them alone. There is nothing worse than throwing a hissy when you do not have an audience. I agree that it is not easy because they misinterpret silence as agreeing with their warped views and vitriolic rants, but we must be strong and ignore them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Using big words and cultured thinking also bamboozles them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am in --- I hereby refuse to acknowledge her. Who else? looks like it might be a go.

It is no good unless all of us do it in my opinion. Lets give it a try, and bite our tongues.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am in --- I hereby refuse to acknowledge her. Who else? looks like it might be a go.
> 
> It is no good unless all of us do it in my opinion. Lets give it a try, and bite our tongues.


Who are you talking about? I have no idea.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am in --- I hereby refuse to acknowledge her on any of the threads - Who else? looks like it might be a go.

It is no good unless all of us do it in my opinion. Lets give it a try, and bite our tongues.

TOGETHER!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Who are you talking about? I have no idea.


 . KPG


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Who are you talking about? I have no idea.


 . KPG


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think that she baits us so we answer and then she reports us and is very happy. For some reason Admin seems to believe her.


I think you're right about her baiting us, but the only reason admin believes her is that we rarely report her egregious messages and she reports even our mildest ones. So he never gets to see how nasty she is, but he gets to look at us in her negative light.

She's just a big cry-baby, throwing a tantrum. You're right: the best way to handle a tantrum is to ignore it. Count me in. (Though I liked calling her a fruit fly.)


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you're right about her baiting us, but the only reason admin believes her is that we rarely report her egregious messages and she reports even our mildest ones. So he never gets to see how nasty she is, but he gets to look at us in her negative light.
> 
> She's just a big cry-baby, throwing a tantrum. You're right: the best way to handle a tantrum is to ignore it.


When my daughter was pitching fits as a 2-year-old I poured water on her head and the tantrums would stop immediately. I think I did it twice - she was a fast learner. (Please don't anyone give me crap about child abuse).I'm thinking it would be nice to be able to do the same for some of our more petulant and naughty tattletales.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm on board with those who choose to ignore.


Agree. I don't find her antics amusing anymore--just depressing.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> . KPG


Uh...you missed the 'sarcasm' graphic?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you're right about her baiting us, but the only reason admin believes her is that we rarely report her egregious messages and she reports even our mildest ones. So he never gets to see how nasty she is, but he gets to look at us in her negative light.
> 
> She's just a big cry-baby, throwing a tantrum. You're right: the best way to handle a tantrum is to ignore it. Count me in. (Though I liked calling her a fruit fly.)


I guess this means Sayonara Cheryl Holland, Arch Murderess and Arsonist.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you ever had head cheese? It's neither cheese nor from the head. There was a kosher deli in Washington Hts. that made it, but they're gone now. I never ate that, either.


My parents ate head cheese, I didn't, because it didn't look good. It is a kind of jelly type stuff made with flesh from the head of a calf or pig, and my grandmother also made souse, which was the same thing pickled. That looked bad and even sounds bad. I remember eating pickled pigs feet, pork heart and tongue. My Mom usually pickled all that stuff. Yum, everyone hungry now?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Uh...you missed the 'sarcasm' graphic?


yes, I noticed it after I answered GRRRRRR!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> My stepfather's mother used to make head cheese. One of the few things I wouldn't touch after seeing it made. But I still love scrapple even though I know what goes into it. Too bad you can't get decent scrapple here in the south.
> 
> We also can't get tongue any more and while we can get beef heart, it comes sliced instead of whole. My grandmother used to stuff the chambers with her regular bread stuffing, cover it with gravy and bake. It was wonderful.


My mother always took all the fat after butchering a hog and cooked it for a long time to make lard. There was always cracklins left over which were tiny pieces of meat that had been rendered with the fat and we would pick those out and eat them. They were real crisp and yummy. We seldom had beef, it was always pork, since we raised pigs on the farm.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I like these simple and pleasant discussions here. The hIllary thread has them coming out of the wood work.
> 
> 2 skeins for socks as a rule.
> 
> Never even heard of those exotic Jewish foods.


I unwatched Hillary, way too nasty and the lies just drive me crazy so have to leave it. Just about ready to do the same with Ted Cruz and Obama's successes.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> My mother always took all the fat after butchering a hog and cooked it for a long time to make lard. There was always cracklins left over which were tiny pieces of meat that had been rendered with the fat and we would pick those out and eat them. They were real crisp and yummy. We seldom had beef, it was always pork, since we raised pigs on the farm.


Yep, we also rendered. Us kids got the 'fun' of grinding up the pieces that were meaty but too small to really do anything with for sausage. No electric grinders in those days, either. I remember cracklin's too. I've found out that a lot of people here in the south think they are just another name for chitlins...which I wouldn't touch if you paid me.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> THANKS PURL -- a whole group of us thought it was recent. A lady opened it in error and typed incorrect post and by doing that it was posted in full. A whole group of us thought it was recent. At least Donnie still know she is highy thought of now and she was then.
> 
> I did check the posts before mine and thought it was legitimate. Isn't it a shame that we have to check the first posts of topics to be sure we know what we are talking about. Lesson learned. Sorry for the incorrect alert everyone!
> 
> ...


Rubio was one who worked for and helped pass an immigration reform bill in the senate, but then changed his mind and is no longer for immigration. Other things also he used to be for, but now isn't. I think it makes a difference where your money comes from. I think all of them say almost the same thing. Rand Paul can sound a little different some times, but they aren't honest so you can't believe them. 
I had to trade in my remote for a new one as some of the buttons wouldn't work. Just in time as I have started using my mute button a lot. 18 months of this, I would be nuts without my mute button.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I just got a PM telling me KPG complains that I keep insulting and defaming her, and asking me to stop.
> 
> How do you answer something like that? "She's worse than me"? "She's the most insulting person around"? "Why do you even pay attention to her, she's nuts?"?


I scroll past all her postings. She is nuts, but she believes she is the best thing since sliced bread, whatever that means. My mother said that all the time.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> More on the N. Charleston shooting. At least 2 more videos have surfaced showing Slager tasering people who are already either restrained or co-operating with police 'instructions'. One shows no reason for the stop (both are at traffic stops), the other was for a 'broken tail light'.


Just read another article of another young woman that had mental problems, had her hands and feet shackled and was tasered 4 times and she died. There just seems to be no end to these stories, and then the cover up afterwards.

I think these policemen want an altercation, so they do their best to stir the pot and mistreat people till they try to stand up for themselves and then they are dead.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/13/1377417/-Report-confirms-that-police-killed-Natasha-McKenna-with-her-hands-cuffed-and-legs-shackled?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm on board with those who choose to ignore.


So am I.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I guess this means Sayonara Cheryl Holland, Arch Murderess and Arsonist.


Not at all. 1) The Big Baby claims that's not her name. 2) I can just call her, as I did recently, She Who Must Not Be Named. She'll still be wearing those glasses you love so much.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Just read another article of another young woman that had mental problems, had her hands and feet shackled and was tasered 4 times and she died. There just seems to be no end to these stories, and then the cover up afterwards.
> 
> I think these policemen want an altercation, so they do their best to stir the pot and mistreat people till they try to stand up for themselves and then they are dead.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/13/1377417/-Report-confirms-that-police-killed-Natasha-McKenna-with-her-hands-cuffed-and-legs-shackled?detail=email


Yes, I've seen that, too. And I wish I could find the article that said in the last year, cops have killed more black people than died on 9/11.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> My parents ate head cheese, I didn't, because it didn't look good. It is a kind of jelly type stuff made with flesh from the head of a calf or pig, and my grandmother also made souse, which was the same thing pickled. That looked bad and even sounds bad. I remember eating pickled pigs feet, pork heart and tongue. My Mom usually pickled all that stuff. Yum, everyone hungry now?


I think I'll stick with matzoh for the next few weeks, even though Passover is over. There's nothing jellyish or fleshy or pickled about matzoh.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think I'll stick with matzoh for the next few weeks, even though Passover is over. There's nothing jellyish or fleshy or pickled about matzoh.


That's a concrete fact.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I scroll past all her postings. She is nuts, but she believes she is the best thing since sliced bread, whatever that means. My mother said that all the time.


...when she wasn't pickling pigs' feet.

In this case it means that somehow she's attracted a bunch of followers willing to believe whatever she says and to say she's so great. I used to think a couple of them (Bonnie and West Coast Kitty, for instance) were reasonable people, but they seem to have swallowed everything she says and now fawn on her like the others. (Mixed metaphor, I know. But we're dealing with a mixed bag.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Just read another article of another young woman that had mental problems, had her hands and feet shackled and was tasered 4 times and she died. There just seems to be no end to these stories, and then the cover up afterwards.
> 
> I think these policemen want an altercation, so they do their best to stir the pot and mistreat people till they try to stand up for themselves and then they are dead.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/13/1377417/-Report-confirms-that-police-killed-Natasha-McKenna-with-her-hands-cuffed-and-legs-shackled?detail=email


Did you read about the cop in Tulsa who shot a man who was following the cop's orders. The guy fell on the ground, and a bunch of police jumped on him to cuff him. In the meantime the guy started to call out "I can't catch my breath. I'm dying." The shooter's response: "F*** your breath." Those were the last words the man heard before he died.

Are these people even human?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, I've seen that, too. And I wish I could find the article that said in the last year, cops have killed more black people than died on 9/11.


The obvious response to that statistic is that not enough black people died on 9/11. (Sorry, not at my usual computer so don't have your wonderful graphics.)


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you read about the cop in Tulsa who shot a man who was following the cop's orders. The guy fell on the ground, and a bunch of police jumped on him to cuff him. In the meantime the guy started to call out "I can't catch my breath. I'm dying." The shooter's response: "F*** your breath." Those were the last words the man heard before he died.
> 
> Are these people even human?


Good question. They have the mentality of a pack of wolves. There is always a whole bunch of them, all on one guy. Shoot him and then put your knee on his head and his back, so you can make him die faster?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> That's a concrete fact.


I see you've had matzoh.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Good question. They have the mentality of a pack of wolves. There is always a whole bunch of them, all on one guy. Shoot him and then put your knee on his head and his back, so you can make him die faster?


That's exactly what the video shows. They're not even savvy enough to control themselves when cameras are trained on them.

I found the link: http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/13/1377380/-VIDEO-Shot-unjustly-and-gasping-for-air-Tulsa-police-officer-tells-dying-man-Fuck-Your-Breath?detail=email


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree. I don't find her antics amusing anymore--just depressing.


It sounds to me as though this person was harassing and threatening some of you. Isn't that again KP's rules?? I definitely read some threats.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> It sounds to me as though this person was harassing and threatening some of you. Isn't that again KP's rules?? I definitely read some threats.


I will hire the Panda as my lawyer.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, I've seen that, too. And I wish I could find the article that said in the last year, cops have killed more black people than died on 9/11.


Is this the one you were talking about?

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/04/black-americans-killed-by-police-in-2014-outnumbered-those-who-died-on-911/

and here is another article.

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/100-people-killed-police-month-2015-officers-killed-suspects/#qmKEL7Y9KvZp1xUz.99


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Is this the one you were talking about?
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/04/black-americans-killed-by-police-in-2014-outnumbered-those-who-died-on-911/
> 
> ...


Yes, that first link is the one. Thank you.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> It sounds to me as though this person was harassing and threatening some of you. Isn't that again KP's rules?? I definitely read some threats.


I believe I've been threatened with legal action and told I had been reported to her attorney. If it happens again, I plan to PM her and ask for the lawyer's name so I can be sure he has my correct mailing address. I want to see the letter written by an "attorney" who would charge defamation of character (her words) over a fictitious name - then make a case for monetary damages.

Might be fun.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I believe I've been threatened with legal action and told I had been reported to her attorney. If it happens again, I plan to PM her and ask for the lawyer's name so I can be sure he has my correct mailing address. I want to see the letter written by an "attorney" who would charge defamation of character (her words) over a fictitious name - then make a case for monetary damages.
> 
> Might be fun.


It will be quite fun if the bunch of us can be put in the same cell. Maybe I will finally learn to knit socks from anyone of you.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Ladies, I attended a luncheon meeting of my Democratic Club and had the pleasure of listening to a guest speaker, Dianne Post. Ms. Post is an attorney who has dedicated her career to human and civil rights issues and has traveled the world.

Today she touched on the problem of incarceration in the US as it relates to employment and the statistics she provided are staggering. Even though crime has been steadily decreasing in the US for the last 20 years, the rate of incarceration has skyrocketed. In my own state, our new governor, Doug Ducey, asked for no less than 3,000 new prison beds in the current budget. The legislature gave him funding for 1,000. Interestingly, in the run up to the 2014 election, two for-profit prison corporations had contributed a whopping total of $400,000 to his campaign. The bribery is no longer even being hidden.

I have requested a copy of the slide presentation so I can give you more specific statistics. The trend toward privatization of prisons is another important element of the unequal and targeted harassment of people of color and is part of the KKK mentality present in far too many communities and police departments. No wonder people are dying - blacks are now seen as a new kind of slave and if they die - they die.

I was in tears by the end of her talk. We must take inspiration from the wise words of Christopher Hitchens:

*Never be a spectator of unfairness or stupidity. The grave will supply plenty of time for silence.*


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I believe I've been threatened with legal action and told I had been reported to her attorney. If it happens again, I plan to PM her and ask for the lawyer's name so I can be sure he has my correct mailing address. I want to see the letter written by an "attorney" who would charge defamation of character (her words) over a fictitious name - then make a case for monetary damages.
> 
> Might be fun.


Oh well, you only got threatened with a lawyer. I once had someone threaten to report me to "Dr." Phil.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Oh well, you only got threatened with a lawyer. I once had someone threaten to report me to "Dr." Phil.


Now, THAT'S funny.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Now, THAT'S funny.


They wondered why I couldn't breathe for laughing. To him, it was a serious threat I was supposed to buckle in terror from.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I believe I've been threatened with legal action and told I had been reported to her attorney. If it happens again, I plan to PM her and ask for the lawyer's name so I can be sure he has my correct mailing address. I want to see the letter written by an "attorney" who would charge defamation of character (her words) over a fictitious name - then make a case for monetary damages.
> 
> Might be fun.


It actually might. Trials are of course public, so 2+ years of spats, hissy fits, and hysterically funny memes would become part of the public record. I don't know much about the lives the D & P crowd lead lead away from KP, but it would probably come as a shock to countless husbands, children, and friends to see what they get up to in private.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> It will be quite fun if the bunch of us can be put in the same cell. Maybe I will finally learn to knit socks from anyone of you.


Will they let us have knitting needles in jail?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> It will be quite fun if the bunch of us can be put in the same cell. Maybe I will finally learn to knit socks from anyone of you.


I'll be happy to teach you the secrets of sock knitting if we land in jail together. They would probably allow bamboo needles. For good behavior, of course.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It actually might. Trials are of course public, so 2+ years of spats, hissy fits, and hysterically funny memes would become part of the public record. I don't know much about the lives the D & P crowd lead lead away from KP, but it would probably come as a shock to countless husbands, children, and friends to see what they get up to in private.


I'm willing to bet the behavior and personality traits of a certain someone who shall remain nameless would come as no surprise whatever to her hubby. I can only imagine what goes on in that household.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm willing to bet the behavior and personality traits of a certain someone who shall remain nameless would come as no surprise whatever to her hubby. I can only imagine what goes on in that household.


Or her kids.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Or her kids.


She has kids? I don't recall any mention of any little ones that shall remain nameless.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> She has kids? I don't recall any mention of any little ones that shall remain nameless.


Just guessing.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, I attended a luncheon meeting of my Democratic Club and had the pleasure of listening to a guest speaker, Dianne Post. Ms. Post is an attorney who has dedicated her career to human and civil rights issues and has traveled the world.
> 
> Today she touched on the problem of incarceration in the US as it relates to employment and the statistics she provided are staggering. Even though crime has been steadily decreasing in the US for the last 20 years, the rate of incarceration has skyrocketed. In my own state, our new governor, Doug Ducey, asked for no less than 3,000 new prison beds in the current budget. The legislature gave him funding for 1,000. Interestingly, in the run up to the 2014 election, two for-profit prison corporations had contributed a whopping total of $400,000 to his campaign. The bribery is no longer even being hidden.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I just got off the phone with my sister and we had a long conversation about the very same thing. Yes they want to privatize everything. This is getting to be a very scary country. As I have said before if republicans ever gain complete control it will be all over, and if they once have control, they will pass laws that allow them to keep it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

This just seemed appropriate to the discussion.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> from what I have seen in film noirs, we will have to be ingenious about making knitting needles. I guess we can use our toothbrushes or make them out of soap. We can unravel our blankets or mattresses for yarn.


I'm trying to envision a soap knitting needle. One would have to knit v-e-e-e-e-r-y carefully.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm willing to bet the behavior and personality traits of a certain someone who shall remain nameless would come as no surprise whatever to her hubby. I can only imagine what goes on in that household.


I'll bet her world is entirely different than what she leads us to believe.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Thanks for the info. I just got off the phone with my sister and we had a long conversation about the very same thing. Yes they want to privatize everything. This is getting to be a very scary country. As I have said before if republicans ever gain complete control it will be all over, and if they once have control, they will pass laws that allow them to keep it.


They are already setting up the framework to do exactly that in Arizona. Proposed laws that call for interstate "compacts" that are irrevocable. It's an ALEC idea being used in a number of their agenda items.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Please read this thread
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197762-1.html*
> 
> ...


Shirley, I don't even know what precipitated this brouhaha, but all my experiences with DonnieK lead me to consider her a kind and sweet person. Knowing that she has been so ill makes me angrier that she has been abused. Thank you for giving us the opportunity to extend loving thoughts to Donnie.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> I'll bet her world is entirely different than what she leads us to believe.


I understand there is some military history. I had a sister-in-law who was married to a Lt. Colonel in the Air Force. She was expected to behave "like an officer's wife" at all times, down to the housekeeping and making sure her kids never got into trouble. Don't know how much was the military and how much was the husband, but she was definitely expected to behave according to military standards.

She drank a lot.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm trying to envision a soap knitting needle. One would have to knit v-e-e-e-e-r-y carefully.


Yes, and pray that the jailhouse sprinkler system was never activated.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and pray that the jailhouse sprinkler system was never activated.


Ahhhh...but we could escape on the wave of bubbles.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Mos - you will be one of the incarcerated. I have not called a contest in the longest time, sooo.............
> 
> Tonight's contest is how will those of us who will be sent to jail for posting on the Ted Cruz thread knit. The winner will get acknowledgement from me plus that all important point. This contest is not open to those who live in Massachusetts.


Darn! I'm leaving for a club dinner in a half hour. Can't wait to see how this one went after I get home.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Mos - you will be one of the incarcerated. I have not called a contest in the longest time, sooo.............
> 
> Tonight's contest is how will those of us who will be sent to jail for posting on the Ted Cruz thread knit. The winner will get acknowledgement from me plus that all important point. This contest is not open to those who live in Massachusetts.


We will arm knit willy warmers in 100% wool and felt them down to flea size for the republican idiots. Of course, they will still be too big.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Ahhhh...but we could escape on the wave of bubbles.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> It sounds to me as though this person was harassing and threatening some of you. Isn't that again KP's rules?? I definitely read some threats.


She does that, but she claims it's only because someone has "defamed" her (as if she had been famed until then). Of course, nobody is so childish as to report her, so she then reports whoever it was that she wanted to hurt. Since there were no reports against her, admin takes her word. And she gets away with it again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I believe I've been threatened with legal action and told I had been reported to her attorney. If it happens again, I plan to PM her and ask for the lawyer's name so I can be sure he has my correct mailing address. I want to see the letter written by an "attorney" who would charge defamation of character (her words) over a fictitious name - then make a case for monetary damages.
> 
> Might be fun.


Good idea. She tends to weasel out by saying she never said she would sue you, just informing you that she gave your name to her lawyer. At least, that's what she told me as she reported me to admin after calling me a pathological liar. Her mental processes defy understanding.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will post the winner very late tonight. You will have a lot of time to think. You are the best Bright. Keep up the fight.


 I see that she posted one of your PM's for everyone to see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Oh well, you only got threatened with a lawyer. I once had someone threaten to report me to "Dr." Phil.


I bet that left you quaking in your boots. :shock:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> We will arm knit willy warmers in 100% wool and felt them down to flea size for the republican idiots. Of course, they will still be too big.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I give a bleep? I am trying to develop compassion for her as I would for anyone who is off.


nm


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Mabey,but the wool will keep them scratching!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good idea. She tends to weasel out by saying she never said she would sue you, just informing you that she gave your name to her lawyer.


Jeez. I guess that means she scribbles our names on bits of paper and pushes them under the door of her padded cell to her lawyer or keeper or whoever's in charge of her.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> No Silly. I never share Pms. Doesn't the P stand for private??????? KGB wanted to prove that I am a liar and she thought she did by showing my pm to her. It had nothing to do with you at all. She was on a rip this morning and was attacking a bunch of us. I have had nothing to do with her after she played me for a chump. We all know that Cheryl Holland, Murderess and Arsonist is treacherous. It was a momentary slip of judgement on my part when Lisa was emailing me when my SIL died. Have you ever seen me post a PM?


Well, I have--but only the poison pen type, written by various members of righty community. I used to get a lot off those when I first joined the political threads, and they rattled me to the core (imagine the worst insults you've ever seen posted and multiply by ten). I finally got sick of it and publicly announced that the next one I received would be posted for all see. A couple of hardheads didn't believe me and found their vile PMs up on the wall within minutes, and that was the end of that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I bet that left you quaking in your boots. :shock:


WOW! you would have been a star!! (kidding).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> No Silly. I never share Pms. Doesn't the P stand for private??????? KGB wanted to prove that I am a liar and she thought she did by showing my pm to her. It had nothing to do with you at all. She was on a rip this morning and was attacking a bunch of us. I have had nothing to do with her after she played me for a chump. We all know that Cheryl Holland, Murderess and Arsonist is treacherous. It was a momentary slip of judgement on my part when Lisa was emailing me when my SIL died. Have you ever seen me post a PM?


Alrighty, then! Now you know what a deranged person she is. Altogether, she is just one Salty Nut Roll, a can of Macadamias, ..............


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I just got a PM telling me KPG complains that I keep insulting and defaming her, and asking me to stop.
> 
> How do you answer something like that? "She's worse than me"? "She's the most insulting person around"? "Why do you even pay attention to her, she's nuts?"?


I have been studiously ignoring her. I had an aunt and a mother in law who were both bipolar with side dishes of paranoia and sprinklings of schizophrenia whose outpourings were so similar to that one's diatribes that I don't see any point in engaging her.

People with that potpourri of disorders go to great lengths to control their environment so they feel as if their world is in order. Probably the Red Queen drawn by Lewis Carroll was modeled on the same sort of person. No rational response that upsets their preconceived idea of what the world would be is acceptable.

Don't waste your time or get agitated because of anything that emanates from her. Just go on being our sweet and dear Purl.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> OOps! Keep up that kind of talk and you will be in jail with PP, Mos, and me. (I may be leaving someone out.) She is forwarding our names to her lawyer. Wish you were there.
> 
> I asked you about Cheeks because you are both so saucy and you remind me of each other. Fearless.


She is a stunning woman, SQ, with a killer smile.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Only serves to stroke her already inflated ego. God forbid that thing should burst!


It would probably inspire Stephen King to write another horror story. "Ego Monsters from the Dark Lagoon"?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're probably right. Still, she has a tendency to say offensive things to people and call them names, and it's hard to ignore them. I hadn't written to her in months, but then she called Huckleberry "only a Jew," so I mentioned her anti-Semitic tendencies - not to her, but to Huck. I think that's what got her mad.


Darling Purl, got her "angry" or "irate". The "mad"ness is already in place.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good idea. She tends to weasel out by saying she never said she would sue you, just informing you that she gave your name to her lawyer. At least, that's what she told me as she reported me to admin after calling me a pathological liar. Her mental processes defy understanding.


She threatened to have her lawyer start procedings against me. I never keep track of junk like that.

I do have one pm from one of the other constant visitors, (not solo or Joey) and I will post it if she continues trying to convince us how kind and what a long friendship means to her.

I hope she doesn't boast about what she said. But if they can post pm's I guess we can too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She is on my PC. After Teddie loses the primary I will bring her back. If I changed it now, you-know-who will call me a liar.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I give a bleep? I am trying to develop compassion for her as I would for anyone who is off.


Bratty, where did she post it? SQM you are a better person in that respect than I am -- I can't respect her, nor do I want anything to do with her.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I have just realised you are talking about 'brawn', a favourite cooked meat in Australia. I grew up eating brawn, I prefer beef to pork. It is delicious, a delicate flavour. An Aboriginal woman using kangaroo made some of the best brawn I have eaten. Her husband went back to eating the traditional diet and he managed to do away with his diabetes medication. Of course, we grew up eating kangaroo. I guess brawn is more the traditional British dish than an American dish. Some posters here think it is disgusting, but it most definitely is not. People in different countries eat different foods. People in some countries eat sheep eyes, they consider them a delicacy. Then again, people in Asian countries eat many items most Americans would die rather than eat. People in Thailand eat grasshoppers, bamboo worms, silk larvae, crickets, weevils, ant queens, and scorpions. The menu changes according to the season and availability in the Bangkok market. While silk larvae and crickets are available all year round, scorpions are considered a rare delicacy, as they are not easy to find.


In my DH's opinion, gefilte fish is among the grossest of the gross foods. To each their own taste, and just eat stuff you like. Of course once we are in nursing homes we get to eat whatever and like it, so enjoy our gastronomical pleasures while we can!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am in --- I hereby refuse to acknowledge her. Who else? looks like it might be a go.
> 
> It is no good unless all of us do it in my opinion. Lets give it a try, and bite our tongues.


I am for biting down. Just had a chipped tooth repaired today so my bite marks will be charmingly even.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Bratty, where did she post it? SQM you are a better person in that respect than I am -- I can't respect her, nor do I want anything to do with her.


in the Ted Cruz thread, Shirley


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yep, we also rendered. Us kids got the 'fun' of grinding up the pieces that were meaty but too small to really do anything with for sausage. No electric grinders in those days, either. I remember cracklin's too. I've found out that a lot of people here in the south think they are just another name for chitlins...which I wouldn't touch if you paid me.


We ate a great deal of chicken. Selected ours on the hoof, so to say. Grandmother rendered the chicken fat to make schmaltz and we had the cracklings (gribines) on challa. My cholesterol screams at the memory, but it was so tasty. And she used some of the schmaltz as a binder when she made chopped chicken liver.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hating someone keeps them close to your heart. I want her out of my aura. I am sorry I forgot you are in the cell with Mos, PP and me.
> 
> Brat - you missed a hell of a morning. I prefer we do not visit that post as it does have personal info on my cat whose real name was cited. She did not even have the good sense to use my cat's handle.


Call your lawyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We ate a great deal of chicken. Selected ours on the hoof, so to say. Grandmother rendered the chicken fat to make schmaltz and we had the cracklings (gribines) on challa. My cholesterol screams at the memory, but it was so tasty. And she used some of the schmaltz as a binder when she made chopped chicken liver.


And nothing tastes as good as chopped chicken liver with schmaltz.
My BIL's aunt used to make that and I loved it!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Oh well, you only got threatened with a lawyer. I once had someone threaten to report me to "Dr." Phil.


Maybe she will have the case tried by Judge Judy?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe she will have the case tried by Judge Judy?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hating someone keeps them close to your heart. I want her out of my aura. I am sorry I forgot you are in the cell with Mos, PP and me.
> 
> Brat - you missed a hell of a morning. I prefer we do not visit that post as it does have personal info on my cat whose real name was cited. She did not even have the good sense to use my cat's handle.


Why not ask Admin to delete it, SQM?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Mos - you will be one of the incarcerated. I have not called a contest in the longest time, sooo.............
> 
> Tonight's contest is how will those of us who will be sent to jail for posting on the Ted Cruz thread knit. The winner will get acknowledgement from me plus that all important point. This contest is not open to those who live in Massachusetts.


Maybe we have our lawyers bring us Chinese take out and use our chopsticks as knitting needles? And the lo mein noodles as yarn?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good idea. She tends to weasel out by saying she never said she would sue you, just informing you that she gave your name to her lawyer. At least, that's what she told me as she reported me to admin after calling me a pathological liar. Her mental processes defy understanding.


If she is just giving our names to her lawyer, what is she doing? Running a dating service?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If she is just giving our names to her lawyer, what is she doing? Running a dating service?


God only knows. Maybe the righties have seized Obama's headchopping guillotines and want to test them out.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are very funny tonight. I asked that she send my name to a nice Jewish lawyer of a certain age already.
> 
> You are still not in jail because you have not ruffled her feathers.


Feathers? I thought she had scales. Do you watch "Once Upon a Time"? See how Maleficent goes up in smoke and becomes a fire breathing dragon?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'll be happy to teach you the secrets of sock knitting if we land in jail together. They would probably allow bamboo needles. For good behavior, of course.


Are you kidding? If you can make a shiv out of a plastic toothbrush, imagine what kind of weapon you can make out of bamboo needles. At the very least, you get splinters to stick under fingernails.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If she is just giving our names to her lawyer, what is she doing? Running a dating service?


A house of ill repute?? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Or her kids.


No kids. I think that's known.

Thank god for small favors.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> from what I have seen in film noirs, we will have to be ingenious about making knitting needles. I guess we can use our toothbrushes or make them out of soap. We can unravel our blankets or mattresses for yarn.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No kids. I think that's known.
> 
> Thank god for small favors.


I would pity the child...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> This just seemed appropriate to the discussion.


It seems appropriate to any discussion.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have bigger things on my mind at the moment. "Dove" my slothful cat will have to live with the idea that she was outed today. But thanks for the suggestion. The Murderess/Arsonist is keeping Ostrich busy as it is.


I think you had better knit her a sweater and matching hat to keep her incognito! :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Maybe a green and gold striped one? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have bigger things on my mind at the moment. "Dove" my slothful cat will have to live with the idea that she was outed today. But thanks for the suggestion. The Murderess/Arsonist is keeping Ostrich busy as it is.


Yes, I'm sure s/he has their hands full. I often wonder how much Admin knows about what goes on in these threads. Do they know at least some of the players, if only through their complaints and reports?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and pray that the jailhouse sprinkler system was never activated.


And if you drop a needle, let it lie. You know what happens to prisoners who bend down to pick up their soap.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think you had better knit her a sweater and matching hat to keep her incognito! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Maybe a green and gold striped one? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


How about false mustache, a tiny pop gun, and a 'Cruz 2016' pin?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Remember recently someone posted one of the killer cops whose stripes did not match? Maybe that would be a good pattern for "Dove".


Why not??? But then again, would Dove ,incognito or not ,want to be seen in that?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Jeez. I guess that means she scribbles our names on bits of paper and pushes them under the door of her padded cell to her lawyer or keeper or whoever's in charge of her.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I see we are all in. Just post TOGETHER

She is no longer part of my conversation. anywhere. Won't be easy .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And if you drop a needle, let it lie. You know what happens to prisoners who bend down to pick up their soap.


Good observation, Purl. *Ouch*


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good observation, Purl. *Ouch*


That'll change you from a bass to a soprano!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

My goodness, you're all in rare form tonight! What are you drinking? Smoking?
I am such a good girl that I'll bring you cookies when you're in the slammer. I'll hide contraband inside them. (I make big cookies.)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> My goodness, you're all in rare form tonight! What are you drinking? Smoking?
> I am such a good girl that I'll bring you cookies when you're in the slammer. I'll hide contraband inside them. (I make big cookies.)


LOL! I missed the rant this morning. Looks like the Balloon lady is turning everybody's user names into her lawyer! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have been studiously ignoring her. I had an aunt and a mother in law who were both bipolar with side dishes of paranoia and sprinklings of schizophrenia whose outpourings were so similar to that one's diatribes that I don't see any point in engaging her.
> 
> People with that potpourri of disorders go to great lengths to control their environment so they feel as if their world is in order. Probably the Red Queen drawn by Lewis Carroll was modeled on the same sort of person. No rational response that upsets their preconceived idea of what the world would be is acceptable.
> 
> Don't waste your time or get agitated because of anything that emanates from her. Just go on being our sweet and dear Purl.


You ought to write a psychiatric cookbook. You left out a soupçon of borderline personality disorder, but otherwise your recipe is complete.

The Red Queen, hmm. Does she tell the "Denims" to cut off our heads whenever she's upset? The truth is she's been very funny lately, though not intentionally. I don't agitate easily, even though she gives us all _agita_.

I hope your home is back in order. Ours isn't. This morning I had a search for the toaster and still haven't found it. And the utensils we use for cooking are also among the missing. This will be the Pesach that came to dinner. However, I know where my food processor and blades are, so I can slice and chop stuff.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Darling Purl, got her "angry" or "irate". The "mad"ness is already in place.


I am duly chastened, my beloved Marilyn. You're absolutely right.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You ought to write a psychiatric cookbook. You left out a soupçon of borderline personality disorder, but otherwise your recipe is complete.
> 
> The Red Queen, hmm. Does she tell the "Denims" to cut off our heads whenever she's upset? The truth is she's been very funny lately, though not intentionally. I don't agitate easily, even though she gives us all _agita_.
> 
> I hope your home is back in order. Ours isn't. This morning I had a search for the toaster and still haven't found it. And the utensils we use for cooking are also among the missing. This will be the Pesach that came to dinner. However, I know where my food processor and blades are, so I can slice and chop stuff.


Agita!!! Break out the Brioschi!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is on my PC. After Teddie loses the primary I will bring her back. If I changed it now, you-know-who will call me a liar.


And she won't call you a liar otherwise?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And she won't call you a liar otherwise?


Good point, PURl! I could just see her popping out of nowhere to call me out on it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I just got a PM telling me KPG complains that I keep insulting and defaming her, and asking me to stop.
> 
> How do you answer something like that? "She's worse than me"? "She's the most insulting person around"? "Why do you even pay attention to her, she's nuts?"?


She does the same thing to me, Purl. They like to have it all, play dirty on the play ground then run home to mommy or in this case Admin. and claim we are persecuting them. You know how the Christian right is being persecuted in this country.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe we have our lawyers bring us Chinese take out and use our chopsticks as knitting needles? And the lo mein noodles as yarn?


Finally, a practical suggestion!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If she is just giving our names to her lawyer, what is she doing? Running a dating service?


That's what SQM said she wants.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Only serves to stroke her already inflated ego. God forbid that thing should burst!


Oh, the horror! :shock:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She does the same thing to me, Purl. They like to have it all, play dirty on the play ground then run home to mommy or in this case Admin. and claim we are persecuting them. You know how the Christian right is being persecuted in this country.


If we were as petty as she is she would have been gone a long time ago. It just proves that she can't play with the grown ups. She has big girl panties alright, but not in the grown up way. 
Maybe she will run home to Admin and report me too. 
Freakin' crybaby.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are very funny tonight. I asked that she send my name to a nice Jewish lawyer of a certain age already.
> 
> You are still not in jail because you have not ruffled her feathers.


You're right. Tonight Marilyn is on a roll, spread with schmaltz and studded with gribenes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> How about false mustache, a tiny pop gun, and a 'Cruz 2016' pin?


 Leave out the pin. It hurts the little cuties when you stick pins in them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Agita!!! Break out the Brioschi!


Man, dat's-a some spicy meat-a-ball.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> When my daughter was pitching fits as a 2-year-old I poured water on her head and the tantrums would stop immediately. I think I did it twice - she was a fast learner. (Please don't anyone give me crap about child abuse).I'm thinking it would be nice to be able to do the same for some of our more petulant and naughty tattletales.


That worked for my son when he was two. No audience, no fun. I don't think she is a quick learner but I'm in with the plan. She will have to go entertain her friends on D&P.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> My parents ate head cheese, I didn't, because it didn't look good. It is a kind of jelly type stuff made with flesh from the head of a calf or pig, and my grandmother also made souse, which was the same thing pickled. That looked bad and even sounds bad. I remember eating pickled pigs feet, pork heart and tongue. My Mom usually pickled all that stuff. Yum, everyone hungry now?


Yes I am. I love head cheese and it's very hard to find the good stuff. My grandmother used to make it and they didn't waste a thing. I started eating it when I was little and didn't know what it was.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> She does the same thing to me, Purl. They like to have it all, play dirty on the play ground then run home to mommy or in this case Admin. and claim we are persecuting them. You know how the Christian right is being persecuted in this country.


You're absolutely right. Yesterday she called me a pathological liar, then sent admin a message that I insult and defame her. This is pure chutzpah.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That worked for my son when he was two. No audience, no fun. I don't think she is a quick learner but I'm in with the plan. She will have to go entertain her friends on D&P.


Me too. She isn't worth the "agita". Dame had it right when she said we weren't giving the mentally incapacitated a fair shake.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're absolutely right. Yesterday she called me a pathological liar, then sent admin a message that I insult and defame her. This is pure chutzpah.


She defames herself every time she posts. She doesn't need any of us to do that for her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That worked for my son when he was two. No audience, no fun. I don't think she is a quick learner but I'm in with the plan. She will have to go entertain her friends on D&P.


Ooh, you just reminded me. Yesterday I took my fortnightly trek to the last page of DP to see what's on the denim-clad - um - mind. Apparently they're wetting their panties (there, West Coast Kitty, you have something to be horrified about) over Bill O'Reilly and how gorgeous he is. I guess they find showering with felafel to be sexy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, you just reminded me. Yesterday I took my fortnightly trek to the last page of DP to see what's on the denim-clad - um - mind. Apparently they're wetting their panties (there, West Coast Kitty, you have something to be horrified about) over Bill O'Reilly and how gorgeous he is. I guess they find showering with felafel to be sexy.


 The man is a pig!

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/oreilly-sued-for-sex-harassment/


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, I attended a luncheon meeting of my Democratic Club and had the pleasure of listening to a guest speaker, Dianne Post. Ms. Post is an attorney who has dedicated her career to human and civil rights issues and has traveled the world.
> 
> Today she touched on the problem of incarceration in the US as it relates to employment and the statistics she provided are staggering. Even though crime has been steadily decreasing in the US for the last 20 years, the rate of incarceration has skyrocketed. In my own state, our new governor, Doug Ducey, asked for no less than 3,000 new prison beds in the current budget. The legislature gave him funding for 1,000. Interestingly, in the run up to the 2014 election, two for-profit prison corporations had contributed a whopping total of $400,000 to his campaign. The bribery is no longer even being hidden.
> 
> ...


They are locking up kids in these for profit prisons too. I'll have to dig out the article about it. Two juvenile judges were sentencing kids that came before them in increasing numbers and it was discovered they were getting paid off by the owners of these places. Most of the kids were poor or minorities.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The man is a pig!
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/oreilly-sued-for-sex-harassment/


Maybe that's what makes him so attractive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I got my first ignorable post, and it's a doozy.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327444-128.html#7185348

She also posted screen shots from SQM's PMs. (What size hard drive must she have to save screen shots of every message that she may want to use in the future?) What an embarrassment she must be to any people who know her outside DP.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What rational person does that? Only her! What an empty pathetic life she must live. Wah wah wah. Somebody give her a bottle and put her to bed!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway says we have all "flogged" to the Hillary thread.

We need the "spank me daddy" girl Purl!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is a stunning woman, SQ, with a killer smile.


Oh gosh, Patty. You make me blush. Patty is a stunner too. She who will remain unnamed says she has photos of us and we are both red heads. Patty is a red head and I am going grey but I like it. More of her fantasy world.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh gosh, Patty. You make me blush. Patty is a stunner too. She who will remain unnamed says she has photos of us and we are both red heads. Patty is a red head and I am going grey but I like it. More of her fantasy world.


Just telling it like it is, Cheeky


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway says we have all "flogged" to the Hillary thread.
> 
> We need the "spank me daddy" girl Purl!


You've been catching the funniest mistakes recently. Here, just for you,


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, you just reminded me. Yesterday I took my fortnightly trek to the last page of DP to see what's on the denim-clad - um - mind. Apparently they're wetting their panties (there, West Coast Kitty, you have something to be horrified about) over Bill O'Reilly and how gorgeous he is. I guess they find showering with felafel to be sexy.


One of the D&P girls got a thank you note from O'Reilly as she had sent him a letter complimenting him on his show. As Patty would say, they were orgasmic hearing of the good fortune of their friend. Bill O'Reilly, yuk! Shows you what kind of men they are attracted to. I wonder what their husbands are like if Bill can get their motors humming. The horror :twisted:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe that's what makes him so attractive.


Oink Oink ! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One of the D&P girls got a thank you note from O'Reilly as she had sent him a letter complimenting him on his show. As Patty would say, they were orgasmic hearing of the good fortune of their friend. Bill O'Reilly, yuk! Shows you what kind of men they are attracted to. I wonder what their husbands are like if Bill can get their motors humming. The horror :twisted:


There's no accounting for taste. Do you think their husbands all look alike?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One of the D&P girls got a thank you note from O'Reilly as she had sent him a letter complimenting him on his show. As Patty would say, they were orgasmic hearing of the good fortune of their friend. Bill O'Reilly, yuk! Shows you what kind of men they are attracted to. I wonder what their husbands are like if Bill can get their motors humming. The horror :twisted:


Maybe he'll make her the president of the O'Reilly fan club!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

okay, next time we want to "flog" our way over to The Hillary thread, here she is! Thanks, Purl!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oink Oink ! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am practicing compassion.
> 
> My new mantra - Cheryl Holland, Murderess and Arsonist knoweth not whateth she sayith. Cheryl Holland, Murderess and Arsonist ..............
> 
> Cheryl Holland, Murderess and Arsonist's hard drive must be bigger than her "Uncle's" to have done what she did.


I think you are giving her way too much thought, SQ.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am in --- I hereby refuse to acknowledge her. Who else? looks like it might be a go.
> 
> It is no good unless all of us do it in my opinion. Lets give it a try, and bite our tongues.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am in --- I hereby refuse to acknowledge her on any of the threads - Who else? looks like it might be a go.
> 
> It is no good unless all of us do it in my opinion. Lets give it a try, and bite our tongues.
> 
> TOGETHER!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> My parents ate head cheese, I didn't, because it didn't look good. It is a kind of jelly type stuff made with flesh from the head of a calf or pig, and my grandmother also made souse, which was the same thing pickled. That looked bad and even sounds bad. I remember eating pickled pigs feet, pork heart and tongue. My Mom usually pickled all that stuff. Yum, everyone hungry now?


Yes but I also love a brawn sandwich. Light rye bread, beef brawn and tomatoes. Nearly lunch time, 11.50, but I am just eating brekkie, oatmeal and coffee.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe he'll make her the president of the O'Reilly fan club!!!


As church lady would say, 'now isn't that special'.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> My mother always took all the fat after butchering a hog and cooked it for a long time to make lard. There was always cracklins left over which were tiny pieces of meat that had been rendered with the fat and we would pick those out and eat them. They were real crisp and yummy. We seldom had beef, it was always pork, since we raised pigs on the farm.


I am not a lover of pigs, they have never been one of my favourite animals. I know some people keep them as a domestic animal and in the house, I also know that they are a very intelligent animal. I am not a lover of pork, I prefer 2 tooth hogget - a older lamb with more taste and less fat.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> It is almost midnight and Bright is back so I will announce tonight's winner - Judyjudyjudy for suggesting something naughty, funny and wonderfully useless. However honorable mentions goes out to Mos (?) and Brat for mentioning lo mein. If I mixed up the original suggester, I am sorry.
> 
> Three magnificent points to three fab posters.


I agree with our esteemed judge! Good call.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

This has been a day to remember. Thank you, all you bright, informed, and very funny people. Good night.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Ladies, I spent a wonderful couple of hours having dinner with some of the Democratic ladies from my club(s) and it was an absolute hoot! Imagine, if you will, a rather boisterous table (the long one between booths) full of liberals discussing how incredibly stupid the republicans are. Mind you, there were plenty of republicans in the booths, alternately cringing and giving us dirty looks. We held nothing back and barely lowered our voices for even risqué comments. Damn, it felt good. Each one of us there has endured the republican rants common here in Payson - in the line at the grocery store, the post office, and overheard in restaurants. 

The gathering was in honor of Dianne Post, the lovely lady I mentioned earlier. Google her name - she's an absolute dynamo. And funny, well informed and extremely down-to-earth. She joked about standing in Russia at the spot Sara Palin claimed to be able to see from her porch - she said she waved but didn't get a response. She also joked about holding music festivals 13 years running at her remote property in Snowflake, which is a small town in eastern Arizona founded by the Snow and the Flake families. This is the heart of Arizona Mormon country and though she tried to keep it relatively low key, the annual invitation-only gathering of a bunch of lesbians was so well known that the local convenience store stocked up on booze for the event. 

I thought of each of you this evening and wish you could have been there. Dianne told us a story about being asked where she got her energy because she doesn't drink coffee. Her answer? Rage. A woman after my own heart and an inspiration.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Inspirational. Thanks for sharing.



DGreen said:


> Ladies, I attended a luncheon meeting of my Democratic Club and had the pleasure of listening to a guest speaker, Dianne Post. Ms. Post is an attorney who has dedicated her career to human and civil rights issues and has traveled the world.
> 
> Today she touched on the problem of incarceration in the US as it relates to employment and the statistics she provided are staggering. Even though crime has been steadily decreasing in the US for the last 20 years, the rate of incarceration has skyrocketed. In my own state, our new governor, Doug Ducey, asked for no less than 3,000 new prison beds in the current budget. The legislature gave him funding for 1,000. Interestingly, in the run up to the 2014 election, two for-profit prison corporations had contributed a whopping total of $400,000 to his campaign. The bribery is no longer even being hidden.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Oh well, you only got threatened with a lawyer. I once had someone threaten to report me to "Dr." Phil.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I had a bully steal my oldest daughter's imaginary friend. The bully was my youngest daughter. Sometimes it's hard to know what you're up against...unless it's a porcupine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> It actually might. Trials are of course public, so 2+ years of spats, hissy fits, and hysterically funny memes would become part of the public record. I don't know much about the lives the D & P crowd lead lead away from KP, but it would probably come as a shock to countless husbands, children, and friends to see what they get up to in private.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I'm willing to bet the behavior and personality traits of a certain someone who shall remain nameless would come as no surprise whatever to her hubby. I can only imagine what goes on in that household.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're making this sound like more fun than summer camp.



SQM said:


> from what I have seen in film noirs, we will have to be ingenious about making knitting needles. I guess we can use our toothbrushes or make them out of soap. We can unravel our blankets or mattresses for yarn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I'm trying to envision a soap knitting needle. One would have to knit v-e-e-e-e-r-y carefully.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and pray that the jailhouse sprinkler system was never activated.


Look at the bright side. You might be able to get a bubble bath.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She does that, but she claims it's only because someone has "defamed" her (as if she had been famed until then). Of course, nobody is so childish as to report her, so she then reports whoever it was that she wanted to hurt. Since there were no reports against her, admin takes her word. And she gets away with it again.


It almost makes sense when you explain it. You're good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Where? I thought that was a definite no-no. Are dispensations available now?



BrattyPatty said:


> I see that she posted one of your PM's for everyone to see.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A question for the Keeper of the Rules:

Are you, PP and mos qualified for LL's (Lawyer Letters) when a specific name was not uttered? Would this make the unnamed 'libel' SOL? (I think you know SOL.)



SQM said:


> OOps! Keep up that kind of talk and you will be in jail with PP, Mos, and me. (I may be leaving someone out.) She is forwarding our names to her lawyer. Wish you were there.
> 
> I asked you about Cheeks because you are both so saucy and you remind me of each other. Fearless.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have been studiously ignoring her. I had an aunt and a mother in law who were both bipolar with side dishes of paranoia and sprinklings of schizophrenia whose outpourings were so similar to that one's diatribes that I don't see any point in engaging her.
> 
> People with that potpourri of disorders go to great lengths to control their environment so they feel as if their world is in order. Probably the Red Queen drawn by Lewis Carroll was modeled on the same sort of person. No rational response that upsets their preconceived idea of what the world would be is acceptable.
> 
> Don't waste your time or get agitated because of anything that emanates from her. Just go on being our sweet and dear Purl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here comes the guys in the white suits to take someone for a ride.



BrattyPatty said:


> in the Ted Cruz thread, Shirley


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some cats are very sensitive about their handles.



SQM said:


> Hating someone keeps them close to your heart. I want her out of my aura. I am sorry I forgot you are in the cell with Mos, PP and me.
> 
> Brat - you missed a hell of a morning. I prefer we do not visit that post as it does have personal info on my cat whose real name was cited. She did not even have the good sense to use my cat's handle.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe she will have the case tried by Judge Judy?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Perfect , Marilyn. Judge Judy for Admin.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think our merry band of libelous knitters will be sentenced to life without parole next to Jodi Arias. We'll all knit using imaginary needles and imaginary yarn while imagining we are using up our stashes, and driving everyone mad who doesn't knit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think you had better knit her a sweater and matching hat to keep her incognito! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Maybe a green and gold striped one? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: She'll blend in with the crowd freeing her to toss convenience stores in her hoodie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Cookie.



cookiequeen said:


> My goodness, you're all in rare form tonight! What are you drinking? Smoking?
> I am such a good girl that I'll bring you cookies when you're in the slammer. I'll hide contraband inside them. (I make big cookies.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> She defames herself every time she posts. She doesn't need any of us to do that for her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's the point. Vanish!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe that's what makes him so attractive.


...attractive to the D&P girls...only.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, I got my first ignorable post, and it's a doozy.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327444-128.html#7185348
> 
> She also posted screen shots from SQM's PMs. (What size hard drive must she have to save screen shots of every message that she may want to use in the future?) What an embarrassment she must be to any people who know her outside DP.


Every time I hear about one of the rants from nowhere, I wonder why the Big A doesn't do something about it and I get frustrated. It's self torture. OOOOHM.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tucson.



SQM said:


> Glad you had a successful night out. However, Bright, we must begin to collect money for you to move out of *******, Arizona. Clearly there must be one liberal town in the entire state. Do not suggest Phoenix as my Evil Republican Twin lives there.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Glad you had a successful night out. However, Bright, we must begin to collect money for you to move out of *******, Arizona. Clearly there must be one liberal town in the entire state. Do not suggest Phoenix as my Evil Republican Twin lives there.


Tucson, but you couldn't drag me there unless I was hogtied and gagged. Thanks, but I prefer to stay here in what is otherwise a paradise - and fight!

An interesting and gratifying thing also happened last night. Two different ladies approached our table and asked to be put on our mailing list for information on our meetings. They were Democrats who honestly didn't know any other Democrats in town. We also had two new members join our club - actually paying dues - at the luncheon meeting. We have been keeping far too low a profile.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> A question for the Keeper of the Rules:
> 
> Are you, PP and mos qualified for LL's (Lawyer Letters) when a specific name was not uttered? Would this make the unnamed 'libel' SOL? (I think you know SOL.)


Freedom of speech is pretty broad, broad enough to cover what are known as "opinions", anyway. That is, if I say that KPG is behaving like a purple-bottom baboon who's lost her bananas, well that's my opinion--can't be proved or disproved--and I'm free to express it. Libel comes in when accuse someone of something that CAN be disproved, like dope growing, gun running, or moonshining. Even cases like that are tough to prosecute, though, as the "injured" party has to go to court and provide concrete evidence that the accusations are false. Also has to prove that real damage (financial and/or emotional) has been inflicted. Tough to do, and expensive--but hey, I guess there are dopes out there willing to try (and greedy attorney egging them on).


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Every time I hear about one of the rants from nowhere, I wonder why the Big A doesn't do something about it and I get frustrated. It's self torture. OOOOHM.


Probably because we're not inclined to report things, or at least not very often.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably because we're not inclined to report things, or at least not very often.


And because there are observable favorites. You can see that if you try to refute a report by asking that the actual conversations be looked...both sides. It won't be done.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Freedom of speech is pretty broad, broad enough to cover what are known as "opinions", anyway. That is, if I say that KPG is behaving like a purple-bottom baboon who's lost her bananas, well that's my opinion--can't be proved or disproved--and I'm free to express it. Libel comes in when accuse someone of something that CAN be disproved, like dope growing, gun running, or moonshining. Even cases like that are tough to prosecute, though, as the "injured" party has to go to court and provide concrete evidence that the accusations are false. Also has to prove that real damage (financial and/or emotional) has been inflicted. Tough to do, and expensive--but hey, I guess there are dopes out there willing to try (and greedy attorney egging them on).


Exactly. But there's more.

On-line names are fictitious and by design the general public would not or should not know who the actual human person behind the name is. A fictitious entity on a forum such as KP is hardly a "person" who could suffer damage. The very concept is ludicrous.

As for sending anyone's name to an attorney for purposes of initiating a civil claim? Does anyone truly think or believe whoever is behind the on-line name KPG (who has repeatedly denied guesses at to identity) has that kind of money to throw around?

Just like the obvious propensity for appealing to Admin to silence others, the threat of legal action is nothing more than an attempt to bully and silence people she dislikes. It's laughable on the face of it. Observe, too, the lack of rationality regarding a "class action" lawsuit. The stupidity is stupefying on that one.

A class action lawsuit would require class. Absent in this case.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Also to add, you can see the fact of this in one admonition I received..."*I don't know what you're doing* but stop it"

I don't know what you're doing...but I haven't bothered to look and see and I don't intend to.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Exactly. But there's more.
> 
> On-line names are fictitious and by design the general public would not or should not know who the actual human person behind the name is. A fictitious entity on a forum such as KP is hardly a "person" who could suffer damage. The very concept is ludicrous.
> 
> As for sending anyone's name to an attorney for purposes of initiating a civil claim? Does anyone truly think or believe whoever is behind the on-line name KPG (who has repeatedly denied guesses at to identity) has that kind of money to throw around?


Maybe she plans to sell one of her family's oil wells?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> A class action lawsuit would require class. Absent in this case.


It would also require more than one person be represented. How many of the cowards there do you think would allow their real names to be appended to such a travesty?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe she plans to sell one of her family's oil wells?


Or open a booth at a craft show. She "sells out" don't you know - and takes orders for more.

If her skill as a photographer is any gauge, my guess is her knitting is unremarkable and her claim of selling out at a crafts booth is as bogus as her lawsuit BS. I have never heard of that happening - with one exception.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> It would also require more than one person be represented. How many of the cowards there do you think would allow their real names to be appended to such a travesty?


I can think of a few people who are that dumb.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I can think of a few people who are that dumb.


Yeah, but that level of dumb usually also includes the "don't want to get involved" gene.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Also to add, you can see the fact of this in one admonition I received..."*I don't know what you're doing* but stop it"
> 
> I don't know what you're doing...but I haven't bothered to look and see and I don't intend to.


Where is the icon for a faceplant when you need it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, but that level of dumb usually also includes the "don't want to get involved" gene.


So true. I know the D & P is watching as they're clucking about our X-rated thread and praying like mad that we repent, but they're certainly staying away. I can't figure it out--if KPG is truly their friend, why don't they go to the Cruz thread and stand up for her? Or offer her the shelter of the the D & P thread and its creature comforts (cream cheese and Bill Riley) until the flap dies down?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true. I know the D & P is watching as they're clucking about our X-rated thread


X-rated thread? Where? Where? How did I manage to miss it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> X-rated thread? Where? Where? How did I manage to miss it?


I believe they were referring to the LOLL thread--viewing pictures of the "spank me daddy" girl got them all revved up. :-D


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, but that level of dumb usually also includes the "don't want to get involved" gene.


True, J.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I'll be happy to teach you the secrets of sock knitting if we land in jail together. They would probably allow bamboo needles. For good behavior, of course.


You'd only be allowed to use them in front of the 'screws.'


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I believe they were referring to the LOLL thread--viewing pictures of the "spank me daddy" girl got them all revved up. :-D


And the huge sex appeal of Bill (Felafel) O'Reilly.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> from what I have seen in film noirs, we will have to be ingenious about making knitting needles. I guess we can use our toothbrushes or make them out of soap. We can unravel our blankets or mattresses for yarn.


There is always arm knitting.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is on my PC. After Teddie loses the primary I will bring her back. If I changed it now, you-know-who will call me a liar.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am for biting down. Just had a chipped tooth repaired today so my bite marks will be charmingly even.


You have my thoughts.

I'm having two whole teeth ground down today in preparation for crowns. I shouldn't call them "whole teeth" because that's the reason they're being replaced; they're not whole (eeww). I asked about tooth implants - the price STARTS at $11,000.00AUD for EACH tooth!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Tucson, but you couldn't drag me there unless I was hogtied and gagged. Thanks, but I prefer to stay here in what is otherwise a paradise - and fight!
> 
> An interesting and gratifying thing also happened last night. Two different ladies approached our table and asked to be put on our mailing list for information on our meetings. They were Democrats who honestly didn't know any other Democrats in town. We also had two new members join our club - actually paying dues - at the luncheon meeting. We have been keeping far too low a profile.


That's what comes from refusing to be discouraged. Hurrah.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think you had better knit her a sweater and matching hat to keep her incognito! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Maybe a green and gold striped one? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: But make it a bit bigger so that dear 'Dove' won't black out due to poor oxygenation!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> My goodness, you're all in rare form tonight! What are you drinking? Smoking?
> I am such a good girl that I'll bring you cookies when you're in the slammer. I'll hide contraband inside them. (I make big cookies.)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And the huge sex appeal of Bill (Felafel) O'Reilly.


Yep, put a leather whip in his hand and he could well be our next President--many of the righties would cast a million votes apiece in exchange for "love licks" from Big Daddy Bill.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Freedom of speech is pretty broad, broad enough to cover what are known as "opinions", anyway. That is, if I say that KPG is behaving like a purple-bottom baboon who's lost her bananas, well that's my opinion--can't be proved or disproved--and I'm free to express it. Libel comes in when accuse someone of something that CAN be disproved, like dope growing, gun running, or moonshining. Even cases like that are tough to prosecute, though, as the "injured" party has to go to court and provide concrete evidence that the accusations are false. Also has to prove that real damage (financial and/or emotional) has been inflicted. Tough to do, and expensive--but hey, I guess there are dopes out there willing to try (and greedy attorney egging them on).


There are a few rich, high-minded, liberal attorneys out there. Very few? Very, very few who read KP.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid I agree. But I wouldn't change our side's position to be that kind of favorite. Onward.



jbandsma said:


> And because there are observable favorites. You can see that if you try to refute a report by asking that the actual conversations be looked...both sides. It won't be done.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, put a leather whip in his hand and he could well be our next President--many of the righties would cast a million votes apiece in exchange for "love licks" from Big Daddy Bill.


Okay, you have me gagging now. I'm going to take a shower.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The man is a pig!
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/oreilly-sued-for-sex-harassment/


That is not a pleasant mug either.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway says we have all "flogged" to the Hillary thread.
> 
> We need the "spank me daddy" girl Purl!


Did you see her comment about Democrats and Monica Lewinsky? She's a class act all the way that 'janewrongway' as another kper calls her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Exactly. But there's more.
> 
> On-line names are fictitious and by design the general public would not or should not know who the actual human person behind the name is. A fictitious entity on a forum such as KP is hardly a "person" who could suffer damage. The very concept is ludicrous.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo. Excellent summation paragraph. Glad I read to the end.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One of the D&P girls got a thank you note from O'Reilly as she had sent him a letter complimenting him on his show. As Patty would say, they were orgasmic hearing of the good fortune of their friend. Bill O'Reilly, yuk! Shows you what kind of men they are attracted to. I wonder what their husbands are like if Bill can get their motors humming. The horror :twisted:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's where we are.



jbandsma said:


> Also to add, you can see the fact of this in one admonition I received..."*I don't know what you're doing* but stop it"
> 
> I don't know what you're doing...but I haven't bothered to look and see and I don't intend to.


 :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And chip in some money to help bankroll the notion? Step right up and be counted.



jbandsma said:


> It would also require more than one person be represented. How many of the cowards there do you think would allow their real names to be appended to such a travesty?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, I spent a wonderful couple of hours having dinner with some of the Democratic ladies from my club(s) and it was an absolute hoot! Imagine, if you will, a rather boisterous table (the long one between booths) full of liberals discussing how incredibly stupid the republicans are. Mind you, there were plenty of republicans in the booths, alternately cringing and giving us dirty looks. We held nothing back and barely lowered our voices for even risqué comments. Damn, it felt good. Each one of us there has endured the republican rants common here in Payson - in the line at the grocery store, the post office, and overheard in restaurants.
> 
> The gathering was in honor of Dianne Post, the lovely lady I mentioned earlier. Google her name - she's an absolute dynamo. And funny, well informed and extremely down-to-earth. She joked about standing in Russia at the spot Sara Palin claimed to be able to see from her porch - she said she waved but didn't get a response. She also joked about holding music festivals 13 years running at her remote property in Snowflake, which is a small town in eastern Arizona founded by the Snow and the Flake families. This is the heart of Arizona Mormon country and though she tried to keep it relatively low key, the annual invitation-only gathering of a bunch of lesbians was so well known that the local convenience store stocked up on booze for the event.
> 
> I thought of each of you this evening and wish you could have been there. Dianne told us a story about being asked where she got her energy because she doesn't drink coffee. Her answer? Rage. A woman after my own heart and an inspiration.


Thank you for this. She sounds wonderful.

In fact, so does your entire group. You have a rough road, but if you hold on to your rage, you'll make it through.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true. I know the D & P is watching as they're clucking about our X-rated thread and praying like mad that we repent, but they're certainly staying away. I can't figure it out--if KPG is truly their friend, why don't they go to the Cruz thread and stand up for her? Or offer her the shelter of the the D & P thread and its creature comforts (cream cheese and Bill Riley) until the flap dies down?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Ah, that is the question.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Some cats are very sensitive about their handles.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I believe they were referring to the LOLL thread--viewing pictures of the "spank me daddy" girl got them all revved up. :-D


Oh, foo! I thought I'd somehow missed something interesting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> You'd only be allowed to use them in front of the 'screws.'


That's when I think the large group with imaginary needles and imaginary yarn knitting happily would drive the screws ...well... screwy. By the time they convince the men in white coats to come, we can be pretending to watch TV.

Am I wasting too much imagination on this one?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep, put a leather whip in his hand and he could well be our next President--many of the righties would cast a million votes apiece in exchange for "love licks" from Big Daddy Bill.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> That's when I think the large group with imaginary needles and imaginary yarn knitting happily would drive the screws ...well... screwy. By the time they convince the men in white coats to come, we can be pretending to watch TV.
> 
> Am I wasting too much imagination on this one?


Only if your coat of arms ties in the back.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> That's when I think the large group with imaginary needles and imaginary yarn knitting happily would drive the screws ...well... screwy. By the time they convince the men in white coats to come, we can be pretending to watch TV.
> 
> Am I wasting too much imagination on this one?


Not at all! In fact I want you to continue because it's becoming a very interesting story!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll watch for that. Thanks.



jbandsma said:


> Only if your coat of arms ties in the back.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> That is not a pleasant mug either.


But he's very tall and has a world-class smirk. He has lied about being in combat and about winning the Peabody award, and he has threatened callers to his radio show with sending people to their homes to arrest them or beat them up or something else courageous.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for this. She sounds wonderful.
> 
> In fact, so does your entire group. You have a rough road, but if you hold on to your rage, you'll make it through.


Purl, these days I have no problem holding onto my rage!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> But he's very tall and has a world-class smirk. He has lied about being in combat and about winning the Peabody award, and he has threatened callers to his radio show with sending people to their homes to arrest them or beat them up or something else courageous.


Don't forget his fabrication about being at the door of the guy who committed suicide and actually hearing the fatal shot.

The guy was a laughingstock even BEFORE he was outted.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But he's very tall and has a world-class smirk. He has lied about being in combat and about winning the Peabody award, and he has threatened callers to his radio show with sending people to their homes to arrest them or beat them up or something else courageous.


Sounds like a far right pinup boy. Manly as all get out.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But he's very tall and has a world-class smirk. He has lied about being in combat and about winning the Peabody award, and he has threatened callers to his radio show with sending people to their homes to arrest them or beat them up or something else courageous.


Is that why the D&P's like him? Yeah, makes sense now.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I would love to respond but the post is too cryptic for me.


I'm thinking Dame might mean Sol the lawyer in a certain TV show???


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Ladies, you've GOT to watch this story!

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/04/watch-terrified-tea-party-patriot-realizes-he-could-lose-obamacare-if-gop-wins-in-2016/


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I would love to respond but the post is too cryptic for me.


Or maybe Dame means Skilled Occupation List???


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm thinking Dame might mean Sol the lawyer in a certain TV show???


I'm trying to figure out a delicate and socially acceptable way to express this...

Mmmm.

S = excrement

OL = out of luck.

Does that help?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I'm trying to figure out a delicate and socially acceptable way to express this...
> 
> Mmmm.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

No, I'm no turning into a clone of Joey - this is just too good not to share.

_You know, when you compare the GOP of the late 20th Century with the GOP of the 21st Century (thus far), you have to wonder what's become of what was once a mainstream party. The last few Republican leaders of the 20th Century were all pretty moderate, at least when compared to today's party. Even going as far back as Reagan, by today's standards he wouldn't pass Moonbat muster. Towards the end of the millennium, they challenged the White House with the likes of George H.W. Bush and Bob Dole, two traditional, old school Republican politicians. Boring, relatively friendly towards industry, but not completely nuts. Even their House and Senate candidates back then were pretty benign as far as conservatives go.

So what the hell happened to them? Did that Y2K thing drive them to the brink? Did Limbaugh succeed in his goal of dragging the party towards fascism? Was a black President the straw that broke the camel's back? Whatever it was, they've lost their way and they've trashed the very name of the Party of Lincoln.

They electedwith a little help from their friends on the Supreme Courtthe least competent executive team in modern times, possibly EVER. The nation was mishandled by a callous criminal whose primary concern was ensuring that his friends would always have access to the oil fields of the Middle East. The figurehead of that administration was a 15 watt bulb hand selected by Karl Rove; himself a lying sleazeball with a track record of corruption and political filth going back to the early '70s. Manipulating elections, cheating, massive corruption, dirty tricks, even exposing the identity of an undercover CIA agent were their tools of the trade.

The results were predictable. The first year of the 21st Century began with a bungled foreign policy disaster (ignoring the warnings about al Qaeda which resulted in 9/11). That was followed up by and even bigger foreign policy disaster, the ill-fated invasion of Iraq. The administration resurrected long-outlawed methods of medieval torture, waged a war that lead to thousands of American deaths with many times as many Iraqis slaughtered, and then sat idly by as the biggest financial catastrophe since the Great Depression unfolded before their eyes.

So now that they've had almost a decade to reflect on their accomplishments of this still young century, what is the Republican Party offering America today in the way of leadership? Ted Cruz. Rand Paul. Carly Fiorina. Marco Rubio. Rick Santorum. Rick Perry. Chris Christie. Jeb Bush. Bobby Jindal. A clown car the size of a Greyhound bus filled to the brim with unqualified bozos. And let's not overlook their changed attitude in Congress: A Senate Majority Leader openly stating that his primary goal would be to counter everything ... EVERYTHING a legitimately elected president proposed. A hapless House Majority Leader who wields zero control over his own caucus, who conspired with and panders to the head of a foreign government to undermine a multinational effort to reign in the threat of nuclear proliferation. A man who seems utterly dysfunctional until after he's had his 86 proof breakfast. And rounding out their proud achievements, a rabble of 47 hate-driven traitors who inked their names to a letter addressed to the Mullahs of Iran, vowing to reverse any documents presented by this President that they don't approve of... Which means ALL of them.

Their primary allegiance is not to you and I, as they were sworn to uphold in their oaths, but to the interests of the NRA, to ultra-religious pitchmen and televangelists, to the likes of David & Charles Koch, Sheldon Adelson, and anybody who represents the petroleum or defense industries. The interests of the People be damned, oil and war is good for business! Worrying about peace and the environment isn't, so screw that. Kowtowing to religious fanatics keeps the religiously faithful, politically faithful. Obstructing the voting rights of blacks and Hispanics placates the paranoia of their traditional lily-white base, without whom they know their ship is sunk. Hyping the fear of "the other;" be they Muslims or even America's progressives is just business as usual. Not even the women of America are immune from demonization and subjugation by today's GOP.

I never thought I'd be saying this, but I miss the GOP of my youth. Though I thought he was a terrible president, Tip O'Neill could actually do business with Ronald Reagan. They'd fight all day, then meet up in the evening over drinks and hammer out a compromise, assuaging their differences as leaders should. Even the radical, warmongering Barry Goldwater looks pretty sane in retrospect. He was pro-choice, he warned of the encroachment of religious fanatics affecting Congress's ability to govern, and he didn't mind reaching across the aisle on behalf of his constituency. And dare I say it? Even Richard Nixon was savvy enough to know that there was no place in his administration for the likes of today's science deniers. Tricky Dick enacted the EPA, after all, one of the most loathed of all government entities by today's Republicans.

But those days are over. Today's GOP has slid so far off into the cesspool, it's going to take a miracle to bring them back to sanity. Let's just hope that they and their 24/7 multimedia organ, Fox News, hasn't succeeded in propagandizing Ma & Pa Kettle to such a point that any of the above halfwits actually gets elected President next year. For should that happen, I think we can honestly say that we'll be looking back on the Cheney/Bush years as the "good old days." And no, that's not hyperbole.

Bruce Lindner_


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, you've GOT to watch this story!
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/04/watch-terrified-tea-party-patriot-realizes-he-could-lose-obamacare-if-gop-wins-in-2016/


Well, doesn't that optimize a certain demographic? No hand-outs eh?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Well, doesn't that optimize a certain demographic? No hand-outs eh?


Bottom line for republicans:

What's in it for me.

Though I have to hand it to this guy - he's smart enough to recognize reality.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Bottom line for republicans:
> 
> What's in it for me.
> 
> Though I have to hand it to this guy - he's smart enough to recognize reality.


But stupid enough to announce it to his zillions of followers.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Green, the last paragraph of Bruce Linder's piece is most haunting. It was an excellent presentation of what so many don't want to admit.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> But stupid enough to announce it to his zillions of followers.


True--they're really going to turn on him now. It'll be proof positive to them that the only ones benefiting from the ACA are lazy moochers who want to retire early, or not work at all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Don't forget his fabrication about being at the door of the guy who committed suicide and actually hearing the fatal shot.
> 
> The guy was a laughingstock even BEFORE he was outted.


Pity all those lovely ladies on DP don't pay attention to any news but Faux. They either don't know he's a laughingstock or kind of like it that way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds like a far right pinup boy. Manly as all get out.


He's wearing man-pants, and he'll show them to you at the drop of a loofah.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Is that why the D&P's like him? Yeah, makes sense now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I would love to respond but the post is too cryptic for me.


I don't understand SOL, either. Sons of Liberty? Statue of same?

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm on a roll.

For those of you who, like me, are either Secularists or Atheists, the following article is an excellent statement against the popular argument that there is a war on Christianity.

To be clear, this is not friendly in any way toward those people. Neither am I. I have no issue in general with Christian believers; I neither ask that they adopt my views nor do I begrudge them the comfort, guidance and meaning that religion brings to their lives. My issue is with those who would try to impose their beliefs on others through law as we see every day in this country. My problem is with those who would make religion some sort of political platform.

Long article. Sure to be compelling to those of us who are not believers as well as those of us who put the positive message of their faith into practice.

For any religious extremists who may be tempted to read the article, I offer this warning. The truths contained therein could cause you extreme mental anguish, rage, and perhaps even physical pain.

http://www.salon.com/2015/04/12/bill_maher_terrifies_bill_oreilly_an_atheist_has_the_fox_news_host_running_scared/


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> He's wearing man-pants, and he'll show them to you at the drop of a loofah.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Green, the last paragraph of Bruce Linder's piece is most haunting. It was an excellent presentation of what so many don't want to admit.


To admit those truths they would first have to recognize them as truths. Impossible for some whose core belief is hatred of anyone who represents the "other."


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't get my head around how anybody would think this is an acceptable action
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/15/1377884/-Hillary-s-father-s-gravestone-toppled-on-day-she-announced-her-run


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I can't get my head around how anybody would think this is an acceptable action
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/15/1377884/-Hillary-s-father-s-gravestone-toppled-on-day-she-announced-her-run


Cretins


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Cretins


But the authorities are SURE it was just teen-age vandals. Even though nothing else in the cemetery was touched.

I remember when the cemetery in my home town was vandalized. (The cemetery that opens the movie Night of the Living Dead). A number of stones were turned over, several were actually broken from cars being run into them, etc. So don't tell me that teen-age vandals would stop at just one.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> One of the D&P girls got a thank you note from O'Reilly as she had sent him a letter complimenting him on his show. As Patty would say, they were orgasmic hearing of the good fortune of their friend. Bill O'Reilly, yuk! Shows you what kind of men they are attracted to. I wonder what their husbands are like if Bill can get their motors humming. The horror :twisted:


Getting turned on by Billo, that makes me gag.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am not a lover of pigs, they have never been one of my favourite animals. I know some people keep them as a domestic animal and in the house, I also know that they are a very intelligent animal. I am not a lover of pork, I prefer 2 tooth hogget - a older lamb with more taste and less fat.


We used to raise sheep on the farm, but we never ate them. Maybe because my sister and I had them as pets. We always seemed to have a couple who mothers didn't want anything to do with them so we bottle fed them. We had a couple named Miss Molly and Lollipop, after songs from the 50's. Anyone remember these?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Green, the last paragraph of Bruce Linder's piece is most haunting. It was an excellent presentation of what so many don't want to admit.


I agree and I sent it to Grassley and Ernst, and Blum. Hope they read it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Now here is a young entrepreneur who has his appreciation for his employees and realizes that he would have nothing without them.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/14/business/owner-of-gravity-payments-a-credit-card-processor-is-setting-a-new-minimum-wage-70000-a-year.html

And of course someone who thinks it is a terrible idea.

http://www.thefederalistpapers.org/us/seattle-employer-to-pay-70k-salary-to-everyone-theres-just-one-problem


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

During a debate in the senate this is what Rand Paul had to say about the elderly being hungry. They want to privatize everything just so somebody can make more money. Just let them rely on charity. 

Paul touted the nobility of private charity as opposed to government-funded transfer programs. He suggested privatizing Meals on Wheels and other government assistance for hungry seniors.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Now here is a young entrepreneur who has his appreciation for his employees and realizes that he would have nothing without them.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/14/business/owner-of-gravity-payments-a-credit-card-processor-is-setting-a-new-minimum-wage-70000-a-year.html
> 
> ...


Quite a contrast in values and compassion.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You ought to write a psychiatric cookbook. You left out a soupçon of borderline personality disorder, but otherwise your recipe is complete.
> 
> The Red Queen, hmm. Does she tell the "Denims" to cut off our heads whenever she's upset? The truth is she's been very funny lately, though not intentionally. I don't agitate easily, even though she gives us all _agita_.
> 
> I hope your home is back in order. Ours isn't. This morning I had a search for the toaster and still haven't found it. And the utensils we use for cooking are also among the missing. This will be the Pesach that came to dinner. However, I know where my food processor and blades are, so I can slice and chop stuff.


The bread machine, toaster oven, coffee pot and KitchenAid are back on the counter. I am going to try leaving the Cuisinart and jar opener in the pantry and just take them out when I want to use them. The blender probably will be out all summer so I can make malteds for DH. We made space in cabinets down at reachable level for the Pesach stuff, so that is all away. Whew. D insists I make it all as easy as possible, so we use disposable cookware, and plates as much as possible, that much less to get out. And I got printer paper cartons that I labeled and stored in the pantry for the milchig, fleshig, and pareve drawer contents and stuff that hangs on hooks. It is just the two of us, so we don't have to get fancy. And I roast in oven bags, bake in foil pans, and use much fresh and raw produce. Would you believe I didn't gain matzo weight this year! I feel so virtuous.

One of the things D looked for when we were house hunting was many kitchen cabinets and we got the bonus of a large pantry with a louvered door I can tie shut for Pesach. He built shelves so I have plenty of storage space. There are times I wish he had expanded the powder room adjacent to make another full bathroom, but we have been here since 1978 and managed with two children so we figure we can continue to make do.

Now I am back at work every week day on a fund raiser for a local health charity that culminates in a huge sale, so life is busy. Trying to keep up with my knitting, too. I have a pair of socks, toe up two at a time in a very thin Noro on size 0 needles I want to have done for next winter. First pair with the fish lips kiss heel, so I want to be very attentive to detail.

Good luck getting your kitchen organized again. Amazing how each year I get rid of gadgets I rarely use and then don't miss them!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry it was late at night and I was tired. I should just go to bed but I'm afraid I'll miss something.



SQM said:


> I would love to respond but the post is too cryptic for me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

damemary wrote:
A question for the Keeper of the Rules:

Are you, PP and mos qualified for LL's (Lawyer Letters) when a specific name was not uttered? Would this make the unnamed 'libel' SOL? (I think you know SOL.)


I would love to respond but the post is too cryptic for me.
**********************
I meant to say, 'Did you (and the others threatened to be sued) mention the plaintiff in a direct fashion? If not, would this leave you know who's libel threat SOL? (S*** out of Luck.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good guess, but it was s*** out of luck? Sorry. Snoozy



Wombatnomore said:


> I'm thinking Dame might mean Sol the lawyer in a certain TV show???


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I never thought I'd live to see a Tea Party Republican vote in their own best interests. Thank you for making my wish come true.



DGreen said:


> Ladies, you've GOT to watch this story!
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/04/watch-terrified-tea-party-patriot-realizes-he-could-lose-obamacare-if-gop-wins-in-2016/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent article. Thank you for sharing.



DGreen said:


> No, I'm no turning into a clone of Joey - this is just too good not to share.
> 
> _You know, when you compare the GOP of the late 20th Century with the GOP of the 21st Century (thus far), you have to wonder what's become of what was once a mainstream party. The last few Republican leaders of the 20th Century were all pretty moderate, at least when compared to today's party. Even going as far back as Reagan, by today's standards he wouldn't pass Moonbat muster. Towards the end of the millennium, they challenged the White House with the likes of George H.W. Bush and Bob Dole, two traditional, old school Republican politicians. Boring, relatively friendly towards industry, but not completely nuts. Even their House and Senate candidates back then were pretty benign as far as conservatives go.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> He's wearing man-pants, and he'll show them to you at the drop of a loofah.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That's what I hear. Doesn't anyone laugh?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

One


MarilynKnits said:


> The bread machine, toaster oven, coffee pot and KitchenAid are back on the counter. I am going to try leaving the Cuisinart and jar opener in the pantry and just take them out when I want to use them. The blender probably will be out all summer so I can make malteds for DH. We made space in cabinets down at reachable level for the Pesach stuff, so that is all away. Whew. D insists I make it all as easy as possible, so we use disposable cookware, and plates as much as possible, that much less to get out. And I got printer paper cartons that I labeled and stored in the pantry for the milchig, fleshig, and pareve drawer contents and stuff that hangs on hooks. It is just the two of us, so we don't have to get fancy. And I roast in oven bags, bake in foil pans, and use much fresh and raw produce. Would you believe I didn't gain matzo weight this year! I feel so virtuous.
> 
> One of the things D looked for when we were house hunting was many kitchen cabinets and we got the bonus of a large pantry with a louvered door I can tie shut for Pesach. He built shelves so I have plenty of storage space. There are times I wish he had expanded the powder room adjacent to make another full bathroom, but we have been here since 1978 and managed with two children so we figure we can continue to make do.
> 
> ...


If I had to cook kosher, we'd have to move!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

GOP tweet on the 150th anniversary of Abraham Lincoln's death:

150 years ago today, the first Republican President, Abraham Lincoln was assassinated. America is forever indebted.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, you've GOT to watch this story!
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/04/watch-terrified-tea-party-patriot-realizes-he-could-lose-obamacare-if-gop-wins-in-2016/


Wow! When it comes to self preservation, self preservation wins over ideology. Nice to see someone honest enough to admit it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is no war on Christians. (The war) "is between rationalists who seek to live in ways they reason to be best, and the faithful cleaving to fatuous fables and Paleolithic preachments inscribed in ancient books that should be pulped, or at best preserved as exhibits for future students majoring in anthropology, with minors in mental derangement."

Strong words that strike a cord to rationalists.

Thanks for the article.



DGreen said:


> I'm on a roll.
> 
> For those of you who, like me, are either Secularists or Atheists, the following article is an excellent statement against the popular argument that there is a war on Christianity.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Better make sure pets don't get loose.



jbandsma said:


> I can't get my head around how anybody would think this is an acceptable action
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/15/1377884/-Hillary-s-father-s-gravestone-toppled-on-day-she-announced-her-run


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> But the authorities are SURE it was just teen-age vandals. Even though nothing else in the cemetery was touched.
> 
> I remember when the cemetery in my home town was vandalized. (The cemetery that opens the movie Night of the Living Dead). A number of stones were turned over, several were actually broken from cars being run into them, etc. So don't tell me that teen-age vandals would stop at just one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's my guess too.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't understand SOL, either. Sons of Liberty? Statue of same?
> 
> :?: :?: :?:


Satan's Obtuse Lords?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Bet that GOP lives closer to you than he does me.


GOP=Republican Party


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I know.
> 
> I was referring to the Lincoln hater and am assuming he is from the South.


No, it was on the Senate Republicans account. They tried to backpedal later but I'm not impressed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> No you won't have to move. You get a Chabad into your house to kosher it and you.


Please tell me why you say "a Chabad?" I thought Chabad was a movement or a certain type of Judaism. I'm going to have all of them in my house?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A round of applause from me to this CEO who looks at the future....and he's making a million dollar bet with his own money. (He is dropping his salary to $70,000 per year and increasing his employees' salaries to the same level.) That company will keep good people who are helping the company grow. No recruiting, training, extra record-keeping for several years at least. Smart man.

'But what about the economy?' I say the salaries that go to employees, at least a good part, will help bring these families into the middle class, enabling them to buy new cars, houses, household goods providing growth in the economy. Win/win.

Bravo.



NJG said:


> Now here is a young entrepreneur who has his appreciation for his employees and realizes that he would have nothing without them.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/14/business/owner-of-gravity-payments-a-credit-card-processor-is-setting-a-new-minimum-wage-70000-a-year.html
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And Cristie wants to gut Medicare and Social Security.

I say, vote your self interest voters....or try to live with the changes.



NJG said:


> During a debate in the senate this is what Rand Paul had to say about the elderly being hungry. They want to privatize everything just so somebody can make more money. Just let them rely on charity.
> 
> Paul touted the nobility of private charity as opposed to government-funded transfer programs. He suggested privatizing Meals on Wheels and other government assistance for hungry seniors.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A young entrepreneur who struggles to start a company .... not on his way to being a non-empathetic GOP. Inspirational.



DGreen said:


> Quite a contrast in values and compassion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Satan's Obtuse Lords?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> And Cristie wants to gut Medicare and Social Security.
> 
> I say, vote your self interest voters....or try to live with the changes.


The whole GOP wants to cut or privatize everything!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I said Chabad because I don't know how to spell Lubavitcher. But my Smart Mouse does. No a Chabad Rabbi will take all your kitchenware and bring it to a mikvah. You will have to find out from Marilyn or Purl how they kosher the appliances.


Maybe one who is part of Chabad is a Chabadi?? Maybe they make the sign of the cross over the stuff to be kosherized?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wow! When it comes to self preservation, self preservation wins over ideology. Nice to see someone honest enough to admit it.


I think there will be many more thinking that way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Green, the last paragraph of Bruce Linder's piece is most haunting. It was an excellent presentation of what so many don't want to admit.


The whole piece was well-written and a very good summary of recent political history.

Unfortunately for this country.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm on a roll.
> 
> For those of you who, like me, are either Secularists or Atheists, the following article is an excellent statement against the popular argument that there is a war on Christianity.
> 
> ...


This was a great article. Thanks for posting it. You've been reading a lot, I see.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> The whole GOP wants to cut or privatize everything!


Remember. These tactics are NOT to SAVE YOU money. They want to funnel the money to THEIR pockets.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The bread machine, toaster oven, coffee pot and KitchenAid are back on the counter. I am going to try leaving the Cuisinart and jar opener in the pantry and just take them out when I want to use them. The blender probably will be out all summer so I can make malteds for DH. We made space in cabinets down at reachable level for the Pesach stuff, so that is all away. Whew. D insists I make it all as easy as possible, so we use disposable cookware, and plates as much as possible, that much less to get out. And I got printer paper cartons that I labeled and stored in the pantry for the milchig, fleshig, and pareve drawer contents and stuff that hangs on hooks. It is just the two of us, so we don't have to get fancy. And I roast in oven bags, bake in foil pans, and use much fresh and raw produce. Would you believe I didn't gain matzo weight this year! I feel so virtuous.
> 
> One of the things D looked for when we were house hunting was many kitchen cabinets and we got the bonus of a large pantry with a louvered door I can tie shut for Pesach. He built shelves so I have plenty of storage space. There are times I wish he had expanded the powder room adjacent to make another full bathroom, but we have been here since 1978 and managed with two children so we figure we can continue to make do.
> 
> ...


We had a breakthrough this year: DH went and bought plastic dishes to fill out what our usual set was missing. He has never, ever accepted disposables before. I started using foil bake pans a few years ago, and now I rarely use anything more solid, but heavens to Betsy, we can't serve guests on plastic - and now we can.

The gadget thing is just the opposite here. Almost as soon as we bring out the Pesach stuff, we find that a few things we absolutely need are missing and have to rush out for replacements. Two or three days later our old things show up in the wrong drawer, and we now have duplicates. But it doesn't stop at two; the following year both items will wander away and we'll need a third. And so on and so on and ....

Okay, the fish lips kiss heel? What does that look like? It sounds ridiculous. And not that comfortable, unless your shoes are really big. I guess I ought to check them out instead of making fun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That's what I hear. Doesn't anyone laugh?


I bet the ex-Mrs. O'Reilly laughed quite a bit.

Diana Rigg, what a nice change.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> GOP tweet on the 150th anniversary of Abraham Lincoln's death:
> 
> 150 years ago today, the first Republican President, Abraham Lincoln was assassinated. America is forever indebted.


What a pig!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Satan's Obtuse Lords?


Or Satan's Obese Ladies?

No, Satan's Obtuse Ladies, abbreviated FF: D&P.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I said Chabad because I don't know how to spell Lubavitcher. But my Smart Mouse does. No a Chabad Rabbi will take all your kitchenware and bring it to a mikvah. You will have to find out from Marilyn or Purl how they kosher the appliances.


Red hot stones, boiling water, but really, buying new ones. However, I think CQ meant they'd have to move to a house with more room, for all the duplicate stuff.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Maybe one who is part of Chabad is a Chabadi?? Maybe they make the sign of the cross over the stuff to be kosherized?


Somehow, I doubt that it would work.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> OOOOOOO. You blasphemed. I think a rock is put into the dishwasher but ask the experts.


I don't think a rock is put into the dishwasher. It has to be buried in the earth for a full year.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think there will be many more thinking that way.


Patty, that's quite a change from Ted Coulter. You're not going to need my dominatrix any more.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Patty, that's quite a change from Ted Coulter. You're not going to need my dominatrix any more.


While Wonder Woman is great, Ted Coulter made me giggle every time I saw it!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a pig!


Not just one pig...Senate Republicans twitter channel.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

When Admin told me I was reported for "insulting and defaming" the Unnamed One, I responded with about ten links to insulting and defaming messages she had written to or about us.

Got my answer today: "Just stop escalating."

Huh?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Since we aren't going to jail, I must change my avatar. I thought she asked Admin to delete that thread.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> While Wonder Woman is great, Ted Coulter made me giggle every time I saw it!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me, too. I loved it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Since we aren't going to jail, I must change my avatar. I thought she asked Admin to delete that thread.


Oh, goody. We were just talking about it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> When Admin told me I was reported for "insulting and defaming" the Unnamed One, I responded with about ten links to insulting and defaming messages she had written to or about us.
> 
> Got my answer today: "Just stop escalating."
> 
> Huh?


Are you surprised"?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> When Admin told me I was reported for "insulting and defaming" the Unnamed One, I responded with about ten links to insulting and defaming messages she had written to or about us.
> 
> Got my answer today: "Just stop escalating."
> 
> Huh?


Well, if it's any comfort I suspect She Who Must Not Be Named also got a ruler crack across the knuckles. She did make a brief appearance this morning on the Cruz thread but seemed (for her) subdued. Also proclaimed that she wouldn't respond any more to taunts or insults until she was ready to (or something like that). Admin is probably still sorting through a myriad of complaints and wondering how soon s/he can sneak out of the office to nurse an impending migraine.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, if it's any comfort I suspect She Who Must Not Be Named also got a ruler crack across the knuckles. She did make a brief appearance this morning on the Cruz thread but seemed (for her) subdued. Also proclaimed that she wouldn't respond any more to taunts or insults until she was ready to (or something like that). Admin is probably still sorting through a myriad of complaints and wondering how soon s/he can sneak out of the office to nurse an impending migraine.


More like wondering how soon people will forget the amount of favoritism shown.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> I found my get out of jail free card gif. but what is my next step to post it? I tried copy/paste but it did not work. Thanks.


I save to my hard drive then browse for the gif.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Remember. These tactics are NOT to SAVE YOU money. They want to funnel the money to THEIR pockets.


Exactly, and privatizing public schools will not make them better. It will just make money for someone.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> We had a breakthrough this year: DH went and bought plastic dishes to fill out what our usual set was missing. He has never, ever accepted disposables before. I started using foil bake pans a few years ago, and now I rarely use anything more solid, but heavens to Betsy, we can't serve guests on plastic - and now we can.
> 
> The gadget thing is just the opposite here. Almost as soon as we bring out the Pesach stuff, we find that a few things we absolutely need are missing and have to rush out for replacements. Two or three days later our old things show up in the wrong drawer, and we now have duplicates. But it doesn't stop at two; the following year both items will wander away and we'll need a third. And so on and so on and ....
> 
> Okay, the fish lips kiss heel? What does that look like? It sounds ridiculous. And not that comfortable, unless your shoes are really big. I guess I ought to check them out instead of making fun.


I just finished my first two fish lips kiss heels. I love the way they look. When I first read what I had printed off, it sounded complicated, but after going to UTube, nothing to it. I love it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Ran across this meme - LOVE it.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I found my get out of jail free card gif. but what is my next step to post it? I tried copy/paste but it did not work. Thanks.


Click on a reply or quote reply. Under the send/preview buttons you'll see file/picture attachments. Click on Choose file and it will open a dialog for you to search your hard drive, click on the picture you want, then ok, which will bring you back to the reply screen and send.

But I think this one would be more appropriate.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Exactly, and privatizing public schools will not make them better. It will just make money for someone.


Now there's also a big push, funded by the Kochs, under the name Concerned Veterans, to privatize the VA.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I know a lot of people that need a Q-tip.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/15/1377990/-Does-someone-you-love-suffer-from-Climate-Change-Denial-Disorder-VIDEO?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Now there's also a big push, funded by the Kochs, under the name Concerned Veterans, to privatize the VA.


Yes up till now veterans groups have been against it. Now we will see what big money can do.

I think all these big donors are in a battle against each other. They each pick their candidate and then start funneling money to them and then when their candidate falls behind, they give more money. How must it feel to give many millions and then loose and then the next election, you have more millions to give. I can't even comprehend that much money and then all the good that could be done with it. One quarter of the Iraq war budget could have fixed social security for the next 75 years.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Maybe one who is part of Chabad is a Chabadi?? Maybe they make the sign of the cross over the stuff to be kosherized?


Part of it is an exorcism by fire and there is some stuff that gets buried. Some stuff gets soaked but my grandmother just had a shissel (deep pan) and soaked glass ware in it to Kosher it. Maybe it was to kosher it for Passover.

I think maybe we use the term Chassidim which refers to the people who attend Chabad?

My stuff started out new with me and got made meat, dairy, or kept neutral (pareve), and I don't mess with having to Kasher anything except to clean the stove properly for Passover and wash and line the fridge shelves.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Almost as soon as we bring out the Pesach stuff, we find that a few things we absolutely need are missing and have to rush out for replacements. Two or three days later our old things show up in the wrong drawer, and we now have duplicates. But it doesn't stop at two; the following year both items will wander away and we'll need a third. And so on and so on and .... I have some plastic shoe boxes and put the gadgets in them and label them. Then they go into a big clear plastic tub that is stored in the spare room.
> 
> Okay, the fish lips kiss heel? What does that look like? It sounds ridiculous. And not that comfortable, unless your shoes are really big. I guess I ought to check them out instead of making fun.


The Fish Lips Kiss Heel: Check the Sox Therapist on Ravelry. She has a different way of doing the short rows for a short row heel that comes out smooth, does not have wraps, and comes out without holes.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think a rock is put into the dishwasher. It has to be buried in the earth for a full year.


When you use disposable plates, disposable foil pans, oven bags, and disposable spoons and forks when possible, you end up with a couple of glasses and some cutlery, so you don't need the dishwasher. I use the dishwasher to store some dishes and pots that don't fit into the closet during Passover.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, if it's any comfort I suspect She Who Must Not Be Named also got a ruler crack across the knuckles. She did make a brief appearance this morning on the Cruz thread but seemed (for her) subdued. Also proclaimed that she wouldn't respond any more to taunts or insults until she was ready to (or something like that). Admin is probably still sorting through a myriad of complaints and wondering how soon s/he can sneak out of the office to nurse an impending migraine.


Poor Admin, in a way. Administering this large and diverse a site is enough work without having to play disciplinarian to mean girls. Wonder if she has some voodoo dolls with particular names on them and some nice straight pins with pretty colored plastic heads.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I found my get out of jail free card gif. but what is my next step to post it? I tried copy/paste but it did not work. Thanks.


I think you have to save it to your photo album on your PC, then do a "reply" and add the attachment when you click on Browse.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you surprised"?


Not really. Anyway, now that I'm sticking with Designer and ignoring the Unnameable One, I can't escalate.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> I just finished my first two fish lips kiss heels. I love the way they look. When I first read what I had printed off, it sounded complicated, but after going to UTube, nothing to it. I love it.


Isn't it great? My friend made a pair of heavier socks to learn the heel and I liked them so well I did the same and made a pair out of Encore worsted for my SIL who has diabetes and lives way North from me. They were a well appreciated surprise.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, if it's any comfort I suspect She Who Must Not Be Named also got a ruler crack across the knuckles. She did make a brief appearance this morning on the Cruz thread but seemed (for her) subdued. Also proclaimed that she wouldn't respond any more to taunts or insults until she was ready to (or something like that). Admin is probably still sorting through a myriad of complaints and wondering how soon s/he can sneak out of the office to nurse an impending migraine.


You're probably right. At least she knows now that when she "reports," someone else will report her back. I bet your son and his friends behave better than she does.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I just finished my first two fish lips kiss heels. I love the way they look. When I first read what I had printed off, it sounded complicated, but after going to UTube, nothing to it. I love it.


It does look nice in the pictures. Next time I feel like knitting socks, I'll try it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I know a lot of people that need a Q-tip.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/15/1377990/-Does-someone-you-love-suffer-from-Climate-Change-Denial-Disorder-VIDEO?detail=email


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When you use disposable plates, disposable foil pans, oven bags, and disposable spoons and forks when possible, you end up with a couple of glasses and some cutlery, so you don't need the dishwasher. I use the dishwasher to store some dishes and pots that don't fit into the closet during Passover.


That's clever. I know someone who keeps yarn in her oven since she refuses to cook or bake.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Poor Admin, in a way. Administering this large and diverse a site is enough work without having to play disciplinarian to mean girls. Wonder if she has some voodoo dolls with particular names on them and some nice straight pins with pretty colored plastic heads.


Does pin-sticking work if you use fictitious names?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

My oh my, She Who Must Not Be Named is acting like a reformed character. Something must have happened last night, and I think I've narrowed it down to three possibilities:

1. Massive bowel movement

2. Crash course in Zen Buddhism

3. Admin's disciplinary hand across her backside

Well, whatever. It'll be a relief to have a little peace and quiet around here.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> My oh my, She Who Must Not Be Named is acting like a reformed character. Something must have happened last night, and I think I've narrowed it down to three possibilities:
> 
> 1. Massive bowel movement
> 
> ...


Somebody made her get back on her meds?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Somebody made her get back on her meds?


Excellent guess, bandsman. You may be correct. Or perhaps the supply of hootch ran out when the still went kablooie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where Nebraska is? (Not the state, the Knitter.) It seems a long time since she's been around. 

I just looked her up. She posted yesterday and the day before, just not anywhere I looked.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Laugh. Laugh. You are outrageous. I think it is safe to put away our ammo now. Should we get offended again, the next battle is done in Denim Co. Good job, Men!


You really think she's reformed? She said something to Marilynknits that seemed almost human; then, in the next message, she said Marilyn bullies her.

I say if someone is bullying her, they should at least take her lunch money!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Excellent guess, bandsman. You may be correct. Or perhaps the supply of hootch ran out when the still went kablooie.


This gets my vote.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You really think she's reformed? She said something to Marilynknits that seemed almost human; then, in the next message, she said Marilyn bullies her.
> 
> I say if someone is bullying her, they should at least take her lunch money!


I think she's on good behaviour (or her interpretation thereof) just for now. Things move so quickly around here that in a month or so all will be forgotten, and she'll be at it again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think she's on good behaviour (or her interpretation thereof) just for now. Things move so quickly around here that in a month or so all will be forgotten, and she'll be at it again.


Do you really think she can tolerate a month without insulting, defaming, and/or threatening? I don't.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's clever. I know someone who keeps yarn in her oven since she refuses to cook or bake.


It works as a bread box, too.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Does anyone know where Nebraska is? (Not the state, the Knitter.) It seems a long time since she's been around.
> 
> I just looked her up. She posted yesterday and the day before, just not anywhere I looked.


I just hope things are going well with her expected grandbabies. We are getting toward the time that they will be large enough to have a good chance for healthy lives.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It works as a bread box, too.


Another good place to hide yarn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I just hope things are going well with her expected grandbabies. We are getting toward the time that they will be large enough to have a good chance for healthy lives.


I hope so, too. It's strange to be left knowing nothing after hearing so much about them. I'll PM her and ask.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope so, too. It's strange to be left knowing nothing after hearing so much about them. I'll PM her and ask.


Thanks, Purl. Please let us know what she says. I've been wondering too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> I know a lot of people that need a Q-tip.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/15/1377990/-Does-someone-you-love-suffer-from-Climate-Change-Denial-Disorder-VIDEO?detail=email


Good one! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I just hope things are going well with her expected grandbabies. We are getting toward the time that they will be large enough to have a good chance for healthy lives.


Hi, Marilyn! Purl told me you were asking about me. Things are going great with the babies. Dil is 27 weeks, today. They measured the babies at 24 weeks. The girls weighed 1 lb, 14 oz each and the boys were 1 lb, 11 oz and 1 lb, 9 oz. That's really good for quads. We're guessing that they're over 2 lbs by now, but they don't measure every week. It's getting harder and harder to get ultrasound pics too, as the babies are so crowded in there. The goal is to get to 34 weeks, but every week counts from here on. We're optimistic. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Purl. Please let us know what she says. I've been wondering too.


Thanks, Susan!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Susan!


Wonderful news, Nebraska! Sounds like you DIL and the babes are in the home stretch now. Making it to six months is a real milestone, especially with quads. Somehow I missed learning the genders of the babies--is it two boys and two girls. Any sets of identical twins in the quartet?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi, Marilyn! Purl told me you were asking about me. Things are going great with the babies. Dil is 27 weeks, today. They measured the babies at 24 weeks. The girls weighed 1 lb, 14 oz each and the boys were 1 lb, 11 oz and 1 lb, 9 oz. That's really good for quads. We're guessing that they're over 2 lbs by now, but they don't measure every week. It's getting harder and harder to get ultrasound pics too, as the babies are so crowded in there. The goal is to get to 34 weeks, but every week counts from here on. We're optimistic. Thanks for asking!


Hi Neb - Shirley here! That is such good news! I am so glad that soon your dil will be able to deliver those babies.

My Prayers are with you all. Are you still looking after your grandson? you must be weary. It sounds as if they are gaining and doing well.She must be so uncomfortable.

Keep in touch - we are all feeling like Aunts . Take care.

-------
Judy how are the wee ones doing? I hope they are all okay. I amnot sure what the latest word is on Grace.

Take care, Shirley


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Nice to hear such good news Nebs.


Thanks, SQM!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wonderful news, Nebraska! Sounds like you DIL and the babes are in the home stretch now. Making it to six months is a real milestone, especially with quads. Somehow I missed learning the genders of the babies--is it two boys and two girls. Any sets of identical twins in the quartet?


Yup! Two boys and two girls. There is a slight possibility of identicals. We won't know until after they're born. Each baby has its own amniotic sac and placenta, but they could still be from one egg. It depends upon when an egg splits. When they did the IUI, there were only two ripe eggs. So, they either split or two more, ripened quickly. We'll see. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Neb - Shirley here! That is such good news! I am so glad that soon your dil will be able to deliver those babies.
> 
> My Prayers are with you all. Are you still looking after your grandson? you must be weary. It sounds as if they are gaining and doing well.She must be so uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shirley! 
We're all optimistic. Dil is doing well but is very uncomfortable. Yes, I'm still watching Max. He's lots of fun but I am exhausted. I can't wait til we get past all of the critical milestones, and I can get my life back. Thank you for your prayers. I firmly believe that all of the prayers have made the difference.

I've been wondering about Grace, as well. I wonder how she's doing.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi, Marilyn! Purl told me you were asking about me. Things are going great with the babies. Dil is 27 weeks, today. They measured the babies at 24 weeks. The girls weighed 1 lb, 14 oz each and the boys were 1 lb, 11 oz and 1 lb, 9 oz. That's really good for quads. We're guessing that they're over 2 lbs by now, but they don't measure every week. It's getting harder and harder to get ultrasound pics too, as the babies are so crowded in there. The goal is to get to 34 weeks, but every week counts from here on. We're optimistic. Thanks for asking!


Wonderful news!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Neb - Shirley here! That is such good news! I am so glad that soon your dil will be able to deliver those babies.
> 
> My Prayers are with you all. Are you still looking after your grandson? you must be weary. It sounds as if they are gaining and doing well.She must be so uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


It is good news from Neb. We are all happy to hear that things are going smoothly.

Regarding baby Grace. I do not know if you are aware that baby Grace has her own page on the internet. I will post a link for you. Also the latest updates from the hospital. They are a few days old.

http://www.gofundme.com/osoa24

UPDATE #14
11 DAYS AGO
Spent Easter Sunday with our Sweet Baby Grace at Children's Hospital. Every day with her is a gift.

UPDATE #13
19 DAYS AGO
Graces prognosis is not real good right now. She will be serverely mentally delayed. Please please please consider donating to help with all the financial stress. The mental stress is already draining us.

Grace also has her own face book page if you wish to check on her progress.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Prayers-for-Sweet-Baby-Grace/1612472715653778


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> It is good news from Neb. We are all happy to hear that things are going smoothly.
> 
> Regarding baby Grace. I do not know if you are aware that baby Grace has her own page on the internet. I will post a link for you. Also the latest updates from the hospital. They are a few days old.
> 
> ...


Prayers for Sweet Baby Grace
14 April at 20:20 · 
Prayers are being answered! 
We were told shortly after Grace was born she could not hear from her one ear. She failed two hearing test. Well yesterday she was given a special two hour test and she PASSED!!!!! Thank you God! Thank you all for all the prayers! Keepem goin PLEASE!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi, Marilyn! Purl told me you were asking about me. Things are going great with the babies. Dil is 27 weeks, today. They measured the babies at 24 weeks. The girls weighed 1 lb, 14 oz each and the boys were 1 lb, 11 oz and 1 lb, 9 oz. That's really good for quads. We're guessing that they're over 2 lbs by now, but they don't measure every week. It's getting harder and harder to get ultrasound pics too, as the babies are so crowded in there. The goal is to get to 34 weeks, but every week counts from here on. We're optimistic. Thanks for asking!


My prayerful thoughts and good wishes are sending out ripples your way.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Prayers for Sweet Baby Grace
> 14 April at 20:20 ·
> Prayers are being answered!
> We were told shortly after Grace was born she could not hear from her one ear. She failed two hearing test. Well yesterday she was given a special two hour test and she PASSED!!!!! Thank you God! Thank you all for all the prayers! Keepem goin PLEASE!


PLEASE do not donate money to this page. The money is NOT going to my nephew and his wife, who need it. It is going to the maternal grandmother. Not to mention that she is still in la la land as to the condition of this child. Being deaf is, as my DEAF sister (paternal grandmother) would say, a serious inconvenience but not a crisis. Not being able to go 24 hours without seizures IS, not having your body regulate your temperature IS. She has only been out of the hospital twice since she was born and both times has had to be rushed back in just a few hours on the brink of death. She is STILL in the hospital, more than 3 weeks now this time and no sight of her ever coming home. (Alive)

They cut me out of communication but I'm still getting updates.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

And I also have to ask that you not use my name if you post on the page. I get enough shit from them as it is, simply because I object to a begging scam. I don't need more.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> It is good news from Neb. We are all happy to hear that things are going smoothly.
> 
> Regarding baby Grace. I do not know if you are aware that baby Grace has her own page on the internet. I will post a link for you. Also the latest updates from the hospital. They are a few days old.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link, Eve. I've been thinking of Grace, and now I can find out how she's doing.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> My prayerful thoughts and good wishes are sending out ripples your way.


Thank you, Marilyn!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> And I also have to ask that you not use my name if you post on the page. I get enough shit from them as it is, simply because I object to a begging scam. I don't need more.


I won't post anything. I'll say my prayers in private.


----------



## Jazzy1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thinking of Grace here in the UK. I have a son who was born with lots of medical problems too. I know the strain it puts on a family. It must be a huge strain knowing Grace is separated front her other brothers and sisters and having to look after them and visit hospital. My heart goes out to the whole family.
Will keep you all all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

If any of you want to donate directly, money that will go where it IS needed, please pm me and I will be more than happy to send you the names and address of Grace's parents.

Yes, the money is needed. They've been told that if Grace ever comes home they're going to need a whole house humidifier because of her skin condition, a separated shower system with an air lock into a changing room for Tom unless he quits his job. Plumbers tend to carry some nasty stuff home with them and keeping pathogens away from Grace as much as possible will be necessary and she's ALWAYS going to be at serious risk of meningitis or encephalitis due to the hydrocephaly. These things are expensive, even with the discounts Tom can get and doing the work himself.

But I don't want another penny going to where it won't be used to help where it is needed.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> And I also have to ask that you not use my name if you post on the page. I get enough shit from them as it is, simply because I object to a begging scam. I don't need more.


I did not mean to upset you when I posted the links, I only wanted people to see that Grace was still in hospital with a long way to go. I will not be posting on the page so have no fear about me using your name, nor will I be donating to the cause. I am always suspicious of people who post these begging pages. I remember my mother saying 70 years ago, "if you want people to give you a handout just print a sob story in the local newspapers". Well today the internet replaces the local newspaper. I remember mothers publishing stories just before Christmas that they did not have any money to buy Christmas presents for their children or have any money to cook a Christmas dinner for them. People would donate money and toys and the children would be swamped with toys and food. People are alway generous so the family would receive more toys and food than they needed or could use. People who were struggling themselves would donate what they could spare. The mothers would then sell a lot of the toys for cash. Next year the same mothers would again publish a begging letter. Yes my mother was sceptical, and I guess I am also. I remember you wrote about the grandmother begging for cash, which was not needed by Grace's parents.

Once again I am sorry if I have upset you as I did not intend to do so, I just posted the link so people could check on Grace's progress on line. Please forgive me.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I did not mean to upset you when I posted the links, I only wanted people to see that Grace was still in hospital with a long way to go. I will not be posting on the page so have no fear about me using your name, nor will I be donating to the cause. I am always suspicious of people who post these begging pages. I remember my mother saying 70 years ago, "if you want people to give you a handout just print a sob story in the local newspapers". Well today the internet replaces the local newspaper. I remember mothers publishing stories just before Christmas that they did not have any money to buy Christmas presents for their children or have any money to cook a Christmas dinner for them. People would donate money and toys and the children would be swamped with toys and food. People are alway generous so the family would receive more toys and food than they needed or could use. People who were struggling themselves would donate what they could spare. The mothers would then sell a lot of the toys for cash. Next year the same mothers would again publish a begging letter. Yes my mother was sceptical, and I guess I am also. I remember you wrote about the grandmother begging for cash, which was not needed by Grace's parents.
> 
> Once again I am sorry if I have upset you as I did not intend to do so, I just posted the link so people could check on Grace's progress on line. Please forgive me.


There's nothing to forgive. The only upset I have is the possibility of any of my friends here being taken by this scam...which is why I'm offering to give anyone who wants to donate the option to pm me for the name and address where money will go to the parents, not a greedy grandparent (who, btw, does NOTHING in the way of work to help the parents. My sister gets stuck with doing it all for no remuneration even when she takes off work herself to help)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And I also have to ask that you not use my name if you post on the page. I get enough shit from them as it is, simply because I object to a begging scam. I don't need more.


I looked at the page, following the link one of our friends provided. I was horrified at how this dreadfully sick baby was being exploited, and how the kind, compassionate people who responded with love and money were being exploited. Count on me not to return and of course not to comment. I am sorry you were caught in this mess just by trying to be a good sister. One of my truisms is you can carefully choose your friends, but you are stuck with your relatives.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I won't post anything. I'll say my prayers in private.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jazzy1 said:


> Thinking of Grace here in the UK. I have a son who was born with lots of medical problems too. I know the strain it puts on a family. It must be a huge strain knowing Grace is separated front her other brothers and sisters and having to look after them and visit hospital. My heart goes out to the whole family.
> Will keep you all all in my thoughts and prayers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I did not mean to upset you when I posted the links, I only wanted people to see that Grace was still in hospital with a long way to go. I will not be posting on the page so have no fear about me using your name, nor will I be donating to the cause. I am always suspicious of people who post these begging pages. I remember my mother saying 70 years ago, "if you want people to give you a handout just print a sob story in the local newspapers". Well today the internet replaces the local newspaper. I remember mothers publishing stories just before Christmas that they did not have any money to buy Christmas presents for their children or have any money to cook a Christmas dinner for them. People would donate money and toys and the children would be swamped with toys and food. People are alway generous so the family would receive more toys and food than they needed or could use. People who were struggling themselves would donate what they could spare. The mothers would then sell a lot of the toys for cash. Next year the same mothers would again publish a begging letter. Yes my mother was sceptical, and I guess I am also. I remember you wrote about the grandmother begging for cash, which was not needed by Grace's parents.
> 
> Once again I am sorry if I have upset you as I did not intend to do so, I just posted the link so people could check on Grace's progress on line. Please forgive me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> There's nothing to forgive. The only upset I have is the possibility of any of my friends here being taken by this scam...which is why I'm offering to give anyone who wants to donate the option to pm me for the name and address where money will go to the parents, not a greedy grandparent (who, btw, does NOTHING in the way of work to help the parents. My sister gets stuck with doing it all for no remuneration even when she takes off work herself to help)


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I looked at the page, following the link one of our friends provided. I was horrified at how this dreadfully sick baby was being exploited, and how the kind, compassionate people who responded with love and money were being exploited. Count on me not to return and of course not to comment. I am sorry you were caught in this mess just by trying to be a good sister. One of my truisms is you can carefully choose your friends, but you are stuck with your relatives.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM, why are you bring SOOOO agreeable, today? I noticed it earlier as well. Everything is thumbs up.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I looked at the page, following the link one of our friends provided. I was horrified at how this dreadfully sick baby was being exploited, and how the kind, compassionate people who responded with love and money were being exploited. Count on me not to return and of course not to comment. I am sorry you were caught in this mess just by trying to be a good sister. One of my truisms is you can carefully choose your friends, but you are stuck with your relatives.


Yeah, you can pick your nose but you can't pick your family.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I won't post anything. I'll say my prayers in private.


no problem Judy -- I understand completely.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, you can pick your nose but you can't pick your family.


And you can't pick your family's nose.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> SQM, why are you bring SOOOO agreeable, today? I noticed it earlier as well. Everything is thumbs up.


She can't do anything right today; she's all thumbs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> :thumbup:


Even if I hadn't known how you felt, I would still have felt uneasy. I think this woman is in a dreamworld. DON''T WORRY Judy no one here will 
post there. Actually I don't want to read it any more.

I had a young friend (grand daughter of one of my friends) whose baby was in the same situation.The parents refused to beg for help but close a friend of theirs privately approached the company that she (the friend) worked for. They set up a trust fund for the baby which has made such a difference. Not a good prognosis for the future there either. It is set up so that essential bills are covered and it means the parents can breathe and look after the other babies. So kind. They live in the US. I am not sure what kind of help is available up here. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She can't do anything right today; she's all thumbs.


 :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi, Marilyn! Purl told me you were asking about me. Things are going great with the babies. Dil is 27 weeks, today. They measured the babies at 24 weeks. The girls weighed 1 lb, 14 oz each and the boys were 1 lb, 11 oz and 1 lb, 9 oz. That's really good for quads. We're guessing that they're over 2 lbs by now, but they don't measure every week. It's getting harder and harder to get ultrasound pics too, as the babies are so crowded in there. The goal is to get to 34 weeks, but every week counts from here on. We're optimistic. Thanks for asking!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: : :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And you can't pick your family's nose.


 :XD: Or you wouldn't want to......


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She can't do anything right today; she's all thumbs.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe Dove has hijacked the computer. Quick check Amazon cat treats before the delivery trucks start coming!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a look at the other major problem Grace has. The hydrocephaly is one thing but this other is the main one that some of the family are doing their best to ignore.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ectodermal_dysplasia


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you seen the latest from those who oppose vaccinating their children? It seems to be popping up in many places:

Unvaccinated children CAN'T spread disease, only vaccinated ones can because they have the disease in their bodies.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe Dove has hijacked the computer. Quick check Amazon cat treats before the delivery trucks start coming!


You mean the Amazon Drones.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So much for our education system...but could this be Natural Selection at work in a heartless way?



jbandsma said:


> Have you seen the latest from those who oppose vaccinating their children? It seems to be popping up in many places:
> 
> Unvaccinated children CAN'T spread disease, only vaccinated ones can because they have the disease in their bodies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Forgive me. I didn't want to scare the neighbors.



SQM said:


> You mean the Amazon Drones.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> So much for our education system...but could this be Natural Selection at work in a heartless way?


Yeah, but think of the kids and adults who for many reasons can't be vaccinated who will be buried because of the hubris of these people.

Oh goody, my kid finally got the measles. Unfortunately she gave them to her favorite (immuno-compromised) grandmother who died from them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, but think of the kids and adults who for many reasons can't be vaccinated who will be buried because of the hubris of these people.
> 
> Oh goody, my kid finally got the measles. Unfortunately she gave them to her favorite (immuno-compromised) grandmother who died from them.


No doubt everyone's heard of the "measles parties" that some parents are said to be throwing (one kid in the no-vaccination crowd gets the virus and all the others are invited to come on over, be exposed, and "get it over with" ). Wonder if a parent involved in these brainless proceedings could be charged with child abuse/endangerment/neglect if their kid ultimately died, or suffered serious health consequences?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> No doubt everyone's heard of the "measles parties" that some parents are said to be throwing (one kid in the no-vaccination crowd gets the virus and all the others are invited to come on over, be exposed, and "get it over with" ). Wonder if a parent involved in these brainless proceedings could be charged with child abuse/endangerment/neglect if their kid ultimately died, or suffered serious health consequences?


People did that back in the 50's, too. As one whose family has lost a baby to measles, I find the anti-vaccers immoral. If they want to endanger their child that is one thing. To put other children at risk borders on criminal.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

DGreen said:


> People did that back in the 50's, too.


True, but of course there were no vaccines in those days. My mother did that in the 70s when my one of my brothers came down with chickenpox. We all played with him and all came down with it in jig time. Oldest brother (14) got dreadfully sick, second brother (12) had a relatively light case, Sister (10) was fairly ill, and I at the age of 8 barely had a fever. Alas my right arm was in cast and the pocks underneath almost drove me crazy. I remember being shocked at how those spots looked when the cast came off--they had swollen to the size of nickels and looked absolutely gruesome.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> True, but of course there were no vaccines in those days. My mother did that in the 70s when my one of my brothers came down with chickenpox. We all played with him and all came down with it in jig time. Oldest brother (14) got dreadfully sick, second brother (12) had a relatively light case, Sister (10) was fairly ill, and I at the age of 8 barely had a fever. Alas my right arm was in cast and the pocks underneath almost drove me crazy. I remember being shocked at how those spots looked when the cast came off--they had swollen to the size of nickels and looked absolutely gruesome.


Oh my, that sounds awful!

I came down with Chicken Pox on Christmas Day the year my family had the Christmas gathering, including all of the cousins. I have about a million of them and they all got sick right on schedule. Definitely unplanned.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Have you seen the latest from those who oppose vaccinating their children? It seems to be popping up in many places:
> 
> Unvaccinated children CAN'T spread disease, only vaccinated ones can because they have the disease in their bodies.


-------
It makes you wonder when it is PROVEN to be successful. (shaking head)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Does anybody stop and think about the fact that in the US, about 3,000 people have died from the common cold, just since last year? No one died of the measles. Using the same reactionary thinking, we ought to be jailing everyone who goes to work, goes shopping or sends their child to school, with a cold. After all, in the US, a cold is much deadlier than the measles. Who should dictate? Oh, wait! The drug companies don't make billions of dollars off of a cold. So, nobody cares.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Does anybody stop and think about the fact that in the US, about 3,000 people have died from the common cold, just since last year? No one died of the measles. Using the same reactionary thinking, we ought to be jailing everyone who goes to work, goes shopping or sends their child to school, with a cold. After all, in the US, a cold is much deadlier than the measles. Who should dictate? Oh, wait! The drug companies don't make billions of dollars off of a cold. So, nobody cares.


There is no vaccine for the common cold. False equivalency.

It's not reactionary, Nebs. Only recently has there been such hysteria over vaccines - measles was very nearly wiped out! It truly can kill and just because it doesn't kill every time, it's still dangerous and potentially deadly.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Does anybody stop and think about the fact that in the US, about 3,000 people have died from the common cold, just since last year? No one died of the measles. Using the same reactionary thinking, we ought to be jailing everyone who goes to work, goes shopping or sends their child to school, with a cold. After all, in the US, a cold is much deadlier than the measles. Who should dictate? Oh, wait! The drug companies don't make billions of dollars off of a cold. So, nobody cares.


There's no vaccine against the common cold, is there. Apples and oranges. Stop listening to the quacks.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> There is no vaccine for the common cold. False equivalency.
> 
> It's not reactionary, Nebs. Only recently has there been such hysteria over vaccines - measles was very nearly wiped out! It truly can kill and just because it doesn't kill every time, it's still dangerous and potentially deadly.


Every epidemic rises and declines, before dying out. Measles was in steady decline before the vaccine was ever invented. The manufacturer ADMITS that the vaccine does grievous harm to SOME people. The government ADMITS that the vaccine does grievious harm to SOME people. Who decides what risks we take? Who dictates? And where do the dictates end? In a FREE country, shouldn't everyone get to decide for themselves? Or, are we no longer a FREE country?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> There's no vaccine against the common cold, is there. Apples and oranges. Stop listening to the quacks.


The comparison is that the government takes NO action to control the spread of a disease that is deadlier than measles. They don't care who gets it or who dies from it. They only care about diseases with vaccines, because the vaccine manufacturers donate HUGE amounts of money to their campaigns.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Have you seen the latest from those who oppose vaccinating their children? It seems to be popping up in many places:
> 
> Unvaccinated children CAN'T spread disease, only vaccinated ones can because they have the disease in their bodies.


So now it's obvious they're nuts. Wow!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No doubt everyone's heard of the "measles parties" that some parents are said to be throwing (one kid in the no-vaccination crowd gets the virus and all the others are invited to come on over, be exposed, and "get it over with" ). Wonder if a parent involved in these brainless proceedings could be charged with child abuse/endangerment/neglect if their kid ultimately died, or suffered serious health consequences?


I've heard of these in connection with chicken pox, which has few terrible consequences. But measles? Those people are truly and deeply nuts.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Every epidemic rises and declines, before dying out. Measles was in steady decline before the vaccine was ever invented. The manufacturer ADMITS that the vaccine does grievous harm to SOME people. The government ADMITS that the vaccine does grievious harm to SOME people. Who decides what risks we take? Who dictates? And where do the dictates end? In a FREE country, shouldn't everyone get to decide for themselves? Or, are we no longer a FREE country?


In fact I'm not entirely comfortable with the idea of vaccinating kids over their parents' objections. But I do think that they should be barred by law from schools, daycare centers, recreational facilities, and other places where great numbers of kids mix and mingle.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I've heard of these in connection with chicken pox, which has few terrible consequences. But measles? Those people are truly and deeply nuts.


Yes, they are, and the government should throw the book at the organizers of these "festivities". Accidental exposure is bad enough--deliberately seeking out the virus and putting one's child at risk is abuse.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The comparison is that the government takes NO action to control the spread of a disease that is deadlier than measles. They don't care who gets it or who dies from it. They only care about diseases with vaccines, because the vaccine manufacturers donate HUGE amounts of money to their campaigns.


You are so out of touch with reality.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, they are, and the government should throw the book at the organizers of these "festivities". Accidental exposure is bad enough--deliberately seeking out the virus and putting one's child at risk is abuse.


My youngest (and this was before the chickenpox vaccine) was 4 months old when my upstairs neighbor brought her child down to see the baby...knowing he had been exposed to chicken pox a week before. I think you can imagine how upset I was with a baby with pox.

Then, 3 years later, he caught them again. (Seems to be a family trait as I had them twice also) Only this time they developed into scarlet fever.

And yes, KFN this is still a free country...if you consider the freedom to infect others with preventable diseases a good thing. Grace will never be able to be vaccinated. Should a neighbor's kids be allowed to infect her with something that will kill her...in the name of freedom, of course.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Every epidemic rises and declines, before dying out. Measles was in steady decline before the vaccine was ever invented. The manufacturer ADMITS that the vaccine does grievous harm to SOME people. The government ADMITS that the vaccine does grievious harm to SOME people. Who decides what risks we take? Who dictates? And where do the dictates end? In a FREE country, shouldn't everyone get to decide for themselves? Or, are we no longer a FREE country?


Measles does terrible harm to some children. Unvaccinated children can pass the measles to other children and take the chance of having one of those it was passed to to get very very ill and i some cases die. The vaccine has been given to children for years and was nearly completely gone.

Except that some parents decided they knew more than the Medical Profession and decided it was too dangerous, without checking out how important it was. Now measles are passed and many many children and adults pass it around and children are often made extremely ill with dreadful side effects and some children die. Heart Problems are just one of the possible side effects.

It is proven to keep children from getting it if the proper shots are given. Parents would rather take a chance with their children's health and lives because they don't believe it is necessary. It is the first time (the last 2 or 3 years) that I remember ANY NEWS or public information that the measles are deliberately held from children. Some mothers even have measles parties so all the children will get it. So 
unnecessary. That is not just my opinion. It is a known medical fact. Interesting -- I have been around since before the vaccine. I have never heard that the Government say that MEASLE VACCINE was dangerous. I saw whole wards of measle related children inwards in the hospital. I don't remember hearing about any measles until recently.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Measles does terrible harm to some children. Unvaccinated children can pass the measles to other children and take the chance of having one of those it was passed to to get very very ill and i some cases die. The vaccine has been given to children for years and was nearly completely gone.
> 
> Except that some parents decided they knew more than the Medical Profession and decided it was too dangerous, without checking out how important it was. Now measles are passed and many many children and adults pass it around and children are often made extremely ill with dreadful side effects and some children die. Heart Problems are just one of the possible side effects.
> 
> ...


Yeah, check with my sister and several cousins who are deaf from measles. Or the cousin who is on the heart transplant list and may not live long enough to get one...from measles. I get so angry when I hear people talking about how 'harmless' measles is.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Have you seen the latest from those who oppose vaccinating their children? It seems to be popping up in many places:
> 
> Unvaccinated children CAN'T spread disease, only vaccinated ones can because they have the disease in their bodies.


Australian Federal Parliament is currently debating new legislation to cut family taxation benefit rebates to families who refuse to immunise their children. Only objections based on religious or medical grounds will be allowed. To qualify for the religious grounds for refusing to vaccinate the family will have to be registered with their church and show valid religious reasons for non vaccination. Main stream religions do not object to childhood vaccinations. You can read more at

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-12/parents-who-refuse-to-vaccinate-to-miss-out-on-childcare-rebates/6386448

An American anti vaccination campaigner has also cancelled her proposed visit to Australia, which was planned for the next few weeks. She said that 'pro vaccination extremists in Australia' had issued warnings that she would not be welcome here and she feared for her safety. I love her term 'pro vaccination extremists' - [colour=red] sarcasm [/colour]. I would have termed the anti vaccination mob as extremists. To my mind they are the ones with the wacky ideas.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Australian Federal Parliament is currently debating new legislation to cut family taxation benefit rebates to families who refuse to immunise their children. Only objections based on religious or medical grounds will be allowed. To qualify for the religious grounds for refusing to vaccinate the family will have to be registered with their church and show valid religious reasons for non vaccination. Main stream religions do not object to childhood vaccinations. You can read more at
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-12/parents-who-refuse-to-vaccinate-to-miss-out-on-childcare-rebates/6386448
> 
> An American anti vaccination campaigner has also cancelled her proposed visit to Australia, which was planned for the next few weeks. She said that 'pro vaccination extremists in Australia' had issued warnings that she would not be welcome here and she feared for her safety. I love her term 'pro vaccination extremists' - [colour=red] sarcasm [/colour]. I would have termed the anti vaccination mob as extremists. To my mind they are the ones with the wacky ideas.


Interesting eve: I wonder if those who watched children with hearing problems, sometimes total deafness, heart problems, (serious valve problems - which cause people to become invalids as far as their activities for the rest of their lives, and often reduced the length they would live. Then there are those who die from the disease. Then there are the children who get through the measles without any problems but pass them in their school and among their friends and 'feel sorry for those who suffer lifethreatening illnesses. Makes me furious.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Every epidemic rises and declines, before dying out. Measles was in steady decline before the vaccine was ever invented. The manufacturer ADMITS that the vaccine does grievous harm to SOME people. The government ADMITS that the vaccine does grievious harm to SOME people. Who decides what risks we take? Who dictates? And where do the dictates end? In a FREE country, shouldn't everyone get to decide for themselves? Or, are we no longer a FREE country?


I lived through measles epidemics during my childhood. I lost two friends with measles. One of my cousins had heart problems (serious - life long) from having the measles.

You believe what you want. You blame the Government because the Medical profession tells people it is dangerous not to have the vaccination. You get your mind set on something and nothing can change it. YOu are smarter than 98% of the doctors in theUS (and I would think possibly l00% in my country.

I know nothing will change your mind, not experiences which are completely ignored and disbelieved. Not anything. YOu are immovable in your opinions. I learned the hard way that I don't know everything. You still have to learn that. I trust my experiences, and I know the truth from living through the times BEFORE there were vacinations and seeing what a miracle they are.

Polio is unknown now because of the salk vaccine. People who had family members suffer from the results of polio are thankful that their families for two at least generations have not got to worry about Poliomyelitis. Vaccinations stopped it in a period of approximately l0 years. We were so thankful to have something that would 
keep us from getting that absolutely frightening and horrible disease, and because we were, we all got our shots. Non of our children or grandchildren will get it. Enough, we have talked about this before.

Nothing anyone can say will change your mind because you feel you know more than someone like me who lived through life before there were any vaccinations. Or those who discovered these life saving vaccinations, or those Physicians who now worry about the fact that young women who escaped measles because there was vacicnation, now think they know more than any of the experts and put their children in harms way because they listen to people who don't know what they are talking about.

It has nothing to do with the Government -- it is to do with a wonderful logical way to wipe out a measles. This is about reality, not your Government.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Every epidemic rises and declines, before dying out. Measles was in steady decline before the vaccine was ever invented. The manufacturer ADMITS that the vaccine does grievous harm to SOME people. The government ADMITS that the vaccine does grievious harm to SOME people. Who decides what risks we take? Who dictates? And where do the dictates end? In a FREE country, shouldn't everyone get to decide for themselves? Or, are we no longer a FREE country?


I lived through measles epidemics during my childhood. I lost two friends with measles. One of my cousins had heart problems (serious - life long) from having the measles.

You believe what you want. You blame the Government because the Medical profession tells people it is dangerous not to have the vaccination. You get your mind set on something and nothing can change it. YOu are smarter than 98% of the doctors in theUS (and I would think possibly l00% in my country.

I know nothing will change your mind, not experiences which are completely ignored and disbelieved. Not anything. YOu are immovable in your opinions. I learned the hard way that I don't know everything. You still have to learn that. I trust my experiences, and I know the truth from living through the times BEFORE there were vacinations and seeing what a miracle they are.

Polio is unknown now because of the salk vaccine. People who had family members suffer from the results of polio are thankful that their families for two at least generations have not got to worry about Poliomyelitis. Vaccinations stopped it in a period of approximately l0 years. We were so thankful to have something that would 
keep us from getting that absolutely frightening and horrible disease, and because we were, we all got our shots. Non of our children or grandchildren will get it. Enough, we have talked about this before.

Nothing anyone can say will change your mind because you feel you know more than someone like me who lived through life before there were any vaccinations. Or those who discovered these life saving vaccinations, or those Physicians who now worry about the fact that young women who escaped measles because there was vacicnation, now think they know more than any of the experts and put their children in harms way because they listen to people who don't know what they are talking about.

It has nothing to do with the Government -- it is to do with a wonderful logical way to wipe out a measles. This is about reality, not your Government.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> People did that back in the 50's, too. As one whose family has lost a baby to measles, I find the anti-vaccers immoral. If they want to endanger their child that is one thing. To put other children at risk borders on criminal.


We are on the same page again Green - It is so stupid to ignore history and the success we have had with poliomyelitis from the salk vaccine. - Measles would have been wiped out -except that it is brought in from other countries. Those that have been vaccinated are safe, those that haven't been, catch it and pass it to others.

It doesn't make any sense to me and I get so angry at the stupidity of people who think they know what they are talking about when the opposite has been proven and the Medical Profession is practily begging people to listen. But then some know because they think they know everything and deliberately allow their child to catch and spread this disease.

I think of the babies being born who have family members carrying the disease and spreading it to them. Babies have enough things to worry about rather than the parents having to worry about measles which is especiallyhard on babies and toddlers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The comparison is that the government takes NO action to control the spread of a disease that is deadlier than measles. They don't care who gets it or who dies from it. They only care about diseases with vaccines, because the vaccine manufacturers donate HUGE amounts of money to their campaigns.


I am sure those who contracted Polio and have been crippled for life and those who had seriious heart damage from easles and glad to know that. I know quite a few. Do you? - no because they have had the vaccine - as far as measles are concerned you will though. Colds are not life threatening. I know that if some get into their chests they could have serious consequences, as someone said it is apples and oranges. There isn't a vaccine for a cold, there IS for measles .

Once again the Government is responsible for everything bad. what about the women who won't get protection from the measles. EVERYTHING is not the fault of your government. Ranting about it isnot going to help . Disliking your President is not productive. Start trying to do something about it instead of constantly picking apart your President and your Government. And, on top of that, you don't have the answer to many things even if you thinkyou do.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Australian Federal Parliament is currently debating new legislation to cut family taxation benefit rebates to families who refuse to immunise their children. Only objections based on religious or medical grounds will be allowed. To qualify for the religious grounds for refusing to vaccinate the family will have to be registered with their church and show valid religious reasons for non vaccination. Main stream religions do not object to childhood vaccinations. You can read more at
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-04-12/parents-who-refuse-to-vaccinate-to-miss-out-on-childcare-rebates/6386448
> 
> An American anti vaccination campaigner has also cancelled her proposed visit to Australia, which was planned for the next few weeks. She said that 'pro vaccination extremists in Australia' had issued warnings that she would not be welcome here and she feared for her safety. I love her term 'pro vaccination extremists' - [colour=red] sarcasm [/colour]. I would have termed the anti vaccination mob as extremists. To my mind they are the ones with the wacky ideas.


Scott Morrison announced today that religious grounds will not be a consideration any longer:

http://www.9news.com.au/health/2015/04/19/02/26/doctors-12-boost-for-pushing-kids-jabs


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry, I did not realize this was your LOLL.


No problema. You are free to post anywhere your heart leads you too. Good for you for coming here. :thumbup: 89


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> No problema. You are free to post anywhere your heart leads you too. Good for you for coming here. :thumbup: 89


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: That's all we need!
SQM was just kidding.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: That's all we need!
> SQM was just kidding.


oh Brat you are so witty. :thumbup: (91)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> oh Brat you are so witty. :thumbup: (91)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


>


 :thumbup: 100 replenished. Game over.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Every epidemic rises and declines, before dying out. Measles was in steady decline before the vaccine was ever invented. The manufacturer ADMITS that the vaccine does grievous harm to SOME people. The government ADMITS that the vaccine does grievious harm to SOME people. Who decides what risks we take? Who dictates? And where do the dictates end? In a FREE country, shouldn't everyone get to decide for themselves? Or, are we no longer a FREE country?


it should be common sense, but because it is the law, lets talk against it because you know that the Government wants to spread a dangerous disease when they know there is a stop for it. You can't honestly believe that every law is against the people. What a sad way to feel about your country.

Others are trying very hard to find a way to improve what is happening there -- all you are doing is making it worse and worse by stating how useless, how terrible, how dishonest EVERYONE in Government is evil. How do you know that? And don't you get tired of being against everything?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well ladies, I will be gone for awhile and am glad of it to be honest. 

We are going away for awhile and I am really ready, as you must all realize from my posts. The two of us are going to get away and I am hoping I can make a decision that is good for me. (That I will leave these threads before the election madness gets worse}. Could be I will stay on for another while but I don't think so. A few days away will be a refreshing change. 

Judy, I wish the babies well. 

Neb, I have your family in my Prayers. 

Green I hope your house isn't in as bad shape as it sounds. Hang in there. I know you are busy getting your big sale ready. 

All of you are my lifelong friends. 

Dame and all of you take care - Shirley
\


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well ladies, I will be gone for awhile and am glad of it to be honest.
> 
> We are going away for awhile and I am really ready, as you must all realize from my posts. The two of us are going to get away and I am hoping I can make a decision that is good for me. (That I will leave these threads before the election madness gets worse}. Could be I will stay on for another while but I don't think so. A few days away will be a refreshing change.
> 
> ...


All the best, Shirley. I'm sure getting away from the craziness here will be a huge relief. Take care, and enjoy your vacation.
Hugs! :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Have a great vacation, Shirley! Send us some nice pics!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, but think of the kids and adults who for many reasons can't be vaccinated who will be buried because of the hubris of these people.
> 
> Oh goody, my kid finally got the measles. Unfortunately she gave them to her favorite (immuno-compromised) grandmother who died from them.


Arrogance kills.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have a lovely trip Shirley and tell us all about it when you get home.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Shirley - Lucky you to get away. Be sure to post the pics you take. Have tons of fun.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Does anybody stop and think about the fact that in the US, about 3,000 people have died from the common cold, just since last year? No one died of the measles. Using the same reactionary thinking, we ought to be jailing everyone who goes to work, goes shopping or sends their child to school, with a cold. After all, in the US, a cold is much deadlier than the measles. Who should dictate? Oh, wait! The drug companies don't make billions of dollars off of a cold. So, nobody cares.


And how many had common colds as compared to how many had measles? I would say there are many many more with the common cold, than the measles, so possibly many more could die. That is a really stupid analogy. 
Someone working in a restaurant passed their crud onto 5 people out of 8 that were at a retirement party. I had to go the Dr three times.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> And how many had common colds as compared to how many had measles? I would say there are many many more with the common cold, than the measles, so possibly many more could die. That is a really stupid analogy.
> Someone working in a restaurant passed their crud onto 5 people out of 8 that were at a retirement party. I had to go the Dr three times.


Isn't it wonderful how this country is also the only industrialized country that solidly opposes paid sick leave? I wonder how many infections could be prevented with that simple fix.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Shirley, I hope you and Pat have a lovely vacation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They have each other. Of course the lovebirds will have fun.



MarilynKnits said:


> Shirley, I hope you and Pat have a lovely vacation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The comparison is that the government takes NO action to control the spread of a disease that is deadlier than measles. They don't care who gets it or who dies from it. They only care about diseases with vaccines, because the vaccine manufacturers donate HUGE amounts of money to their campaigns.


What action can be taken? Force everyone to wear a surgical mask, in case someone nearby suddenly sneezes? Don't you think they'd get as much money from whatever company comes up with an anti-cold vaccine?

The people who have died from colds are unusually fragile. The people who have _not_ died from measles may become deaf or blind or develop some life-threatening condition. There's a difference.

I agree that nobody should be forced to have their children vaccinated if they truly believe vaccinations are harmful, but then their children need to be kept away from others who are susceptible for whatever reason.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be KFN has no problem going out in public when -she- has a cold.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry, I did not realize this was your LOLL.


It would have been interesting to hear what you had to say. No need to be sorry - any intelligent talk (and a lot of silly talk) is welcome here.

You could even have talked about cream cheese, provided it was intelligent or silly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> :thumbup: 100 replenished. Game over.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well ladies, I will be gone for awhile and am glad of it to be honest.
> 
> We are going away for awhile and I am really ready, as you must all realize from my posts. The two of us are going to get away and I am hoping I can make a decision that is good for me. (That I will leave these threads before the election madness gets worse}. Could be I will stay on for another while but I don't think so. A few days away will be a refreshing change.
> 
> ...


We'll miss you.

But now I want to kick myself for waiting so long. DS will arrive in Vancouver early this Wed. morning, leaving the following Tues. Do you have time for any not-to-be-missed suggestions?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> In fact I'm not entirely comfortable with the idea of vaccinating kids over their parents' objections. But I do think that they should be barred by law from schools, daycare centers, recreational facilities, and other places where great numbers of kids mix and mingle.


Good solution. Consequences for refusing to consider the well-being of others.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Started today with the pre-op eyedrops. I hate putting anything near or in my eyes so 3 different types of drops 4 times a day isn't pleasant. But it looks like the surgery is really going to happen on Wed. Finally.

I'll probably be out a few days and not even permitted to use the computer so don't worry if you don't see me around.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> In fact I'm not entirely comfortable with the idea of vaccinating kids over their parents' objections. But I do think that they should be barred by law from schools, daycare centers, recreational facilities, and other places where great numbers of kids mix and mingle.


Well, that's a valid argument. But, let me ask you, have YOU been vaccinated against Respiratory Virus, Diphtheria, Pertussis, Influenza, Pnuemococcal Pneumonia, Polio, Varicella, Hepatitis A, Hepatitis B, Human Papiloma Virus, Meningococcal and Rotavirus??? I doubt it! Using your argument, YOU should be barred from schools, daycare centers, recreational facilities, and other places where great numbers of kids mix and mingle.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> You are so out of touch with reality.


Right back atcha!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> My youngest (and this was before the chickenpox vaccine) was 4 months old when my upstairs neighbor brought her child down to see the baby...knowing he had been exposed to chicken pox a week before. I think you can imagine how upset I was with a baby with pox.
> 
> Then, 3 years later, he caught them again. (Seems to be a family trait as I had them twice also) Only this time they developed into scarlet fever.
> 
> And yes, KFN this is still a free country...if you consider the freedom to infect others with preventable diseases a good thing. Grace will never be able to be vaccinated. Should a neighbor's kids be allowed to infect her with something that will kill her...in the name of freedom, of course.


I hate to burst your bubble, but Grace could be infected by a child who HAS had their vaccines. Educate yourself.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Good solution. Consequences for refusing to consider the well-being of others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but Grace could be infected by a child who HAS had their vaccines. Educate yourself.


Wrong - she is very young and that is a risk but she has less chance of catching the measles from someone who is vaccinated than some one who isn't. that is a fact. Educate yourself! But read both sides of the story. Not just those who don't believe in vaccinations.

With her situation, she should be kept fairly isolated from colds, flue, measles, everything. That has nothing to do with vaccination for measles. It is common sense. read my first paragraph - that is a fact.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well ladies, we didn't leave today as our Daughter arrived for our anniversary, from Calgary yesterday and we had a lovely evening with the family- had dinner at Genoa Bay - nice restaurant right on the cove, beautiful views and excellent food. We are leaving tomorrow morning for two or three days, not sure where we will be going . I will be offline.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Measles does terrible harm to some children. Unvaccinated children can pass the measles to other children and take the chance of having one of those it was passed to to get very very ill and i some cases die. The vaccine has been given to children for years and was nearly completely gone.
> 
> Except that some parents decided they knew more than the Medical Profession and decided it was too dangerous, without checking out how important it was. Now measles are passed and many many children and adults pass it around and children are often made extremely ill with dreadful side effects and some children die. Heart Problems are just one of the possible side effects.
> 
> ...


Vaccines do terrible harm to children, as well. And vaccinated children can also pass measles to other children. Everyone buys the story that vaccines are wonderful. Do you know who wrote that story? The pharmaceutical companies that profit from the sale of vaccines. It's the pharmaceutical companies who conduct their OWN research, and then tell the government and the doctors that they're safe. They've been caught many times, falsifying the data that says their drugs are safe and yet, you believe them. Did you know that EVERYTHING doctors learn about vaccines comes directly from these corporations (who are in business to make a profit)? The drug companies, write the script (literally).

Times have changed! Vaccines started out as a good thing, to save lives. They very quickly became a huge money maker, for the drug companies. And when the government gave them immunity from the damage they caused, they were free to come up with a vaccine for anything. When I was a child, I received two vaccines. When my children were small, they received 17. Today's children receive over 50 vaccines! That's a LOT of aluminum, mercury and formaldehyde, not to mention the numerous other toxic ingredients. Today's children receive one vaccine at birth, and 7 and 8 vaccines, at two months and four months respectively. That's 15 vaccines by the time they're four months old! Infants do not have fully developed immune systems by that time, but they don't care. Can you imagine your body trying to fight 7 or 8 diseases at once? It's not right!

I understand that many scientists SAY that vaccines are safe and do not cause Autism. BUT, all of the research has been done by the scientists who are PAID by the drug companies. After market research is based upon the drug companies research as well. When the drug companies or the doctors say that vaccines don't cause Autism, they're lying! It's been proven, but they don't want the people to know about it. Vaccines don't cause Autism in all children, but they DO cause Autism in children with genetic or immune problems. Here's an article that was published by "Time" magazine, that discusses one particular case in which federal authorities ADMIT that vaccines caused a child's Autism. "A panel of medical evaluators at the Department of Health and Human Services concluded that Hannah had been injured by vaccines-and recommended that her family be compensated for the injuries.
http://content.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1721109,00.html

I'm wondering why people care SO much about children who get damaged by measles, but absolutely refuse to care about the children who get damaged by vaccines. Don't they matter? The US government ADMITS that vaccines cause Autism in SOME children. That's why they've given $3 Billion to families of children damaged by vaccines, many of whom have Autism. " In the 2004 publication "Immunization Safety and Review:Vaccines and Autism" from the Institute of Medicine (IOM) it is stated on pg 11-12 of the Executive Summary that research (funded by your tax dollars) is NOT TO PURSUE the identification of susceptible groups". They issued this mandate to NOT RESEARCH, just months after they were presented with evidence that the CDC was falsifying data that showed a causal link between vaccines and Autism in African American boys. They lied! Heres the evidence. This article was written by a DOCTOR! http://vaxtruth.org/2015/02/my-child-at-risk/

Here's an article that quotes several doctors when they explain that ALL of their knowledge of vaccines, comes from the drug companies themselves. They are directed in how to deceive and distract the public. http://vactruth.com/2012/07/31/what-your-doctors-know/

You respect doctors and scientists. Well, more and more doctors and scientists are speaking out about the dangers of vaccines. Thanks to the courage of these doctors, someday the world will know that SOME children were damaged or killed by vaccines. Testing will be done on children BEFORE they receive the vaccines or a safer way to prevent disease, will be found.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Wrong - she is very young and that is a risk but she has less chance of catching the measles from someone who is vaccinated than some one who isn't. that is a fact. Educate yourself! But read both sides of the story. Not just those who don't believe in vaccinations.
> 
> With her situation, she should be kept fairly isolated from colds, flue, measles, everything. That has nothing to do with vaccination for measles. It is common sense. read my first paragraph - that is a fact.


It's luck of the draw. Vaccines including the measles vaccine are NOT 100% effective. So, one could catch the measles from someone who HAD been vaccinated. But as you said, in Grace's case she'll need to be isolated, because it's not just diseases with vaccinations which threaten her.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, check with my sister and several cousins who are deaf from measles. Or the cousin who is on the heart transplant list and may not live long enough to get one...from measles. I get so angry when I hear people talking about how 'harmless' measles is.


Measles aren't harmless in everyone. But then, nether are vaccines. Ask those whose children have been permanently damaged or killed. If you don't believe me, read about our federal government's vaccine injury fund. LOTS of children have been permanently injured or killed. Do you care about THOSE children? Or only the ones who get measles?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Interesting eve: I wonder if those who watched children with hearing problems, sometimes total deafness, heart problems, (serious valve problems - which cause people to become invalids as far as their activities for the rest of their lives, and often reduced the length they would live. Then there are those who die from the disease. Then there are the children who get through the measles without any problems but pass them in their school and among their friends and 'feel sorry for those who suffer lifethreatening illnesses. Makes me furious.


Do you have ANY sympathy for the children who have been destroyed by vaccines? Or do you tell yourself, they don't exist?http://content.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1721109,00.html


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I lived through measles epidemics during my childhood. I lost two friends with measles. One of my cousins had heart problems (serious - life long) from having the measles.
> 
> You believe what you want. You blame the Government because the Medical profession tells people it is dangerous not to have the vaccination. You get your mind set on something and nothing can change it. YOu are smarter than 98% of the doctors in theUS (and I would think possibly l00% in my country.
> 
> ...


I understand that measles CAN cause complications, horrible ones. But I lived through a measles epidemic as well. Myself, my brothers, sister, cousins and friends, ALL came through without permanent damage. But my children and grandchildren have NOT come through vaccines, without permanent damage. Are we to permanently damage one group of children, to save another?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Vaccines do terrible harm to children, as well. And vaccinated children can also pass measles to other children. Everyone buys the story that vaccines are wonderful. Do you know who wrote that story? The pharmaceutical companies that profit from the sale of vaccines. It's the pharmaceutical companies who conduct their OWN research, and then tell the government and the doctors that they're safe. They've been caught many times, falsifying the data that says their drugs are safe and yet, you believe them. Did you know that EVERYTHING doctors learn about vaccines comes directly from these corporations (who are in business to make a profit)? The drug companies, write the script (literally).
> 
> Times have changed! Vaccines started out as a good thing, to save lives. They very quickly became a huge money maker, for the drug companies. And when the government gave them immunity from the damage they caused, they were free to come up with a vaccine for anything. When I was a child, I received two vaccines. When my children were small, they received 17. Today's children receive over 50 vaccines! That's a LOT of aluminum, mercury and formaldehyde, not to mention the numerous other toxic ingredients. Today's children receive one vaccine at birth, and 7 and 8 vaccines, at two months and four months respectively. That's 15 vaccines by the time they're four months old! Infants do not have fully developed immune systems by that time, but they don't care. Can you imagine your body trying to fight 7 or 8 diseases at once? It's not right!
> 
> ...


We have been over this before - believe what you want - you will anyway. I will believe what I know. Not much point in flogging a dead horse.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have been over this before - believe what you want - you will anyway. I will believe what I know. Not much point in flogging a dead horse.


All this frothing at the mouth from her is getting sickening. Do we have a vaccine for that? I'm ready to take it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What action can be taken? Force everyone to wear a surgical mask, in case someone nearby suddenly sneezes? Don't you think they'd get as much money from whatever company comes up with an anti-cold vaccine?
> 
> The people who have died from colds are unusually fragile. The people who have _not_ died from measles may become deaf or blind or develop some life-threatening condition. There's a difference.
> 
> I agree that nobody should be forced to have their children vaccinated if they truly believe vaccinations are harmful, but then their children need to be kept away from others who are susceptible for whatever reason.


---

I agree l00% Purl
---
I am sooooo glad I don't have the negativity in everything that you have Neb. I can't remember ever reading a positive post from you. Ever single one is negative - usually about the Government and the evil people who are deliberately spoiling your country. I know that is happening in some cases, but thank heavens I believe in the positive not the negative. Those on this thread are joining groups and writing their Congressmen, and doing what they can to change things.

I wish you had more positive feelings about your country instead of all the negative feelings. There are so many legitimate things to worry about as is shown on these threads.

You are one person and you worry yourself so much about things you believe when you cant change it unless you start or join a group of like minded people. I think you spend your time feeling negative about everything but your wonderful family. It is hard to understand but I wish you well. I believe you are a wonderful mother and Grandmother. I just wish you were more optimistic as your view shows that you don't trust anyone in your Government and never will as you have stated over and over that they are all evil or liars etc. It is sad thing as there must be something positive somewhere.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Measles aren't harmless in everyone. But then, nether are vaccines. Ask those whose children have been permanently damaged or killed. If you don't believe me, read about our federal government's vaccine injury fund. LOTS of children have been permanently injured or killed. Do you care about THOSE children? Or only the ones who get measles?


I sure wish I knew as much about everything as you do. 
I guess experience and living through all of this counts for nothing. I wonder whether you will make sure your new babies DON'T get the vaccine. Please, Please don't do or suggest that your dil and son don't get them vaccinated if their doctors think they should be. I know Grace won't qualify and I know she will have to be kept isolated as much as possible. The others might well need the vaccines.

I strongly resent your implication that I don't care about any child who gets measles or any other life threatening disease. Enough!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Started today with the pre-op eyedrops. I hate putting anything near or in my eyes so 3 different types of drops 4 times a day isn't pleasant. But it looks like the surgery is really going to happen on Wed. Finally.
> 
> I'll probably be out a few days and not even permitted to use the computer so don't worry if you don't see me around.


Hope all goes well and you have a complete and comfortable recovery.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We are on the same page again Green - It is so stupid to ignore history and the success we have had with poliomyelitis from the salk vaccine. - Measles would have been wiped out -except that it is brought in from other countries. Those that have been vaccinated are safe, those that haven't been, catch it and pass it to others.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense to me and I get so angry at the stupidity of people who think they know what they are talking about when the opposite has been proven and the Medical Profession is practily begging people to listen. But then some know because they think they know everything and deliberately allow their child to catch and spread this disease.
> 
> I think of the babies being born who have family members carrying the disease and spreading it to them. Babies have enough things to worry about rather than the parents having to worry about measles which is especiallyhard on babies and toddlers.


The US stopped giving the Oral Polio Vaccine in 2000, because they found that it actually CAUSED POLIO. But the Gates Foundation is still traveling the world giving the OPV AND polio to children all over the world. Nearly 48,000 children in India got polio from the vaccine. Children in Pakistan got polio from the vaccine as well. Both of these countries are in the process of holding the Gates Foundation responsible. They've also spread disaster and disease to other countries. Here's some interesting information.

The CDC, acknowledging that the oral polio vaccine CAUSES POLIO.
http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd-vac/polio/dis-faqs.htm

The Gates Foundation killing children with vaccines, in India and Pakistan.
http://naturalsociety.com/oral-polio-vaccines-caused-paralysis-death-increase-tremendously-among-children-india/

Gates Foundation killing and disabling children in the region of Pakistan.
http://tribune.com.pk/story/293191/vaccine-nation-globally-supported-company-is-funding-fatal-polio-shots/

India holds Bill Gates responsible for his vaccine crimes
http://vactruth.com/2014/10/05/bill-gates-vaccine-crimes/


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Everything in the world will be dangerous for someone. Myself and many others have developed life threatening reactions to antibiotics. Does that mean I should advocate against ANYBODY taking antibiotics? Somehow I don't think so since it has done a hell of a lot more good than harm...and sometimes the harm HAS meant death.

People have died from drinking too much WATER. I guess nobody should be allowed to drink water since it has harmed, even killed, many people.

I love eating peanuts and peanut butter but I guess nobody should be allowed that, either, because some people have died from peanuts. It doesn't matter that for the majority it's just a pleasant snack.

Aspirin has killed many people. Not as many as the headaches it's cured, but some. 

Everything in the world will be dangerous for some people. Yes, even vaccines. But the amount of good they do far outweighs the bad. All you have to do is look at the historical record. When was the last time you heard of a whole town quarantined for diphtheria? Tetanus still happens but nowhere near as badly and nowhere near as seriously.

The benefits outweigh the harm. And that is what is important.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well ladies, we didn't leave today as our Daughter arrived for our anniversary, from Calgary yesterday and we had a lovely evening with the family- had dinner at Genoa Bay - nice restaurant right on the cove, beautiful views and excellent food. We are leaving tomorrow morning for two or three days, not sure where we will be going . I will be offline.


Have a wonderful time, Shirley.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Well ladies, we didn't leave today as our Daughter arrived for our anniversary, from Calgary yesterday and we had a lovely evening with the family- had dinner at Genoa Bay - nice restaurant right on the cove, beautiful views and excellent food. We are leaving tomorrow morning for two or three days, not sure where we will be going . I will be offline.


I'm so glad you got to celebrate with your family. Have fun on your trip! Relax and enjoy.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Started today with the pre-op eyedrops. I hate putting anything near or in my eyes so 3 different types of drops 4 times a day isn't pleasant. But it looks like the surgery is really going to happen on Wed. Finally.
> 
> I'll probably be out a few days and not even permitted to use the computer so don't worry if you don't see me around.


Oh, darn!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, darn!


Please go back on your meds. You aren't going to make it to the birth if you don't.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ---
> 
> I agree l00% Purl
> ---
> ...


I disagree. Negativity is when you've given up. It's when you see something wrong and believe that there's nothing you can do to change it. Trying to inform others and right wrongs, is positive. Denying something when the evidence is presented to you, is not positive. I like you, Shirley. But even when I present you with links from the CDC, the government and doctors, you refuse to look at them. That is denial.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I sure wish I knew as much about everything as you do.
> I guess experience and living through all of this counts for nothing. I wonder whether you will make sure your new babies DON'T get the vaccine. Please, Please don't do or suggest that your dil and son don't get them vaccinated if their doctors think they should be. I know Grace won't qualify and I know she will have to be kept isolated as much as possible. The others might well need the vaccines.
> 
> I strongly resent your implication that I don't care about any child who gets measles or any other life threatening disease. Enough!


You can know as much as you want to know. One's life experiences are limited by many things. You can be an expert on your experiences but not on the experiences of others. You can only learn about their experiences by reading about them or listening to them.

I will have absolutely no influence in whether or not my grandchildren receive vaccines or not. If it were up to me, they would receive SOME, but not all, and certainly not 7 or 8 at one time! My son and dil will probably do whatever the pediatrician tells them to do, as he has already said that Max cannot be his patient unless they allow him to fully vaccinate. Max is paying for it!

I believe that my family has inherited something that makes them susceptible to vaccine injury. I gave birth to three children. My oldest was perfect when he was born. He had perfect Apgar scores. After four months of age, one side of his brain, stopped growing for a while. As a result, he has Cerebral Palsy. No one knew why it happened. My pediatrician suspected the pertussis vaccine. After that, my son was given the DT instead of the DPT. My youngest son was also born with perfect Apgar scores. He developed seizures in infancy. He had seizures until he was 8 years old. He also had/has ADHD.

I've three grandchildren. The oldest has been diagnosed with Sensory Perception Disorder (a type of Autism). He has EVERY symptom of Aspergers, but the say it's Sensory Perception Disorder. My second grandson Max, definitely has Autism. He's not been diagnosed yet, as his parents are all wrapped up in the upcoming babies. But there is absolutely NO doubt in my mind that he has Autism. He also has Ezcema, allergies and chronic diarrhea, all linked to Autism. My third grandson has eczema, allergies and asthma, all linked to Autism.

So, you see? I've more reasons than most people to seek answers. I've read everything I can find on the subject, whenever I can find a free minute. I've a library of books on the subject and I'm always looking for more. I KNOW that vaccines cause injuries, because the drug companies and the government admit it. I'll never stop searching.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Everything in the world will be dangerous for someone. Myself and many others have developed life threatening reactions to antibiotics. Does that mean I should advocate against ANYBODY taking antibiotics? Somehow I don't think so since it has done a hell of a lot more good than harm...and sometimes the harm HAS meant death.
> 
> People have died from drinking too much WATER. I guess nobody should be allowed to drink water since it has harmed, even killed, many people.
> 
> ...


I've never advocated that no one should have vaccines. You seem to be making MY point. Do you think you should be forced to take antibiotics, for the greater good? Or should no one, be allowed to eat peanut butter because it's dangerous for some? I believe that everyone should be allowed to make the best choices for themselves. I would never advocate forcing you to take antibiotics, to stop the spread of disease. All lives have value.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Please go back on your meds. You aren't going to make it to the birth if you don't.


Are you suggesting that I must not be taking meds, because I'm not going to miss you? You are a mean, rude, bitter women and I don't need meds to see that! I've ignored your ugliness long enough! I'm done! Get over it!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you suggesting that I must not be taking meds, because I'm not going to miss you? You are a mean, rude, bitter women and I don't need meds to see that! I've ignored your ugliness long enough! I'm done! Get over it!


I don't care if you miss me or not but you don't seem to see or want to see how your stress is affecting you. But we certainly can and I for one feel sorry for you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We'll be thinking of you. Soon.



jbandsma said:


> Started today with the pre-op eyedrops. I hate putting anything near or in my eyes so 3 different types of drops 4 times a day isn't pleasant. But it looks like the surgery is really going to happen on Wed. Finally.
> 
> I'll probably be out a few days and not even permitted to use the computer so don't worry if you don't see me around.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We have been over this before - believe what you want - you will anyway. I will believe what I know. Not much point in flogging a dead horse.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please open a separate thread for Vaccinations. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, darn!


IMHO this is especially inappropriate comment for someone looking at surgery tomorrow.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Judy - good luck on your op. I hope it is just cataracts. Come back soon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

One study you seem unaware of: For some years Japan did away with the MMR vaccine, and the incidence of autism continued to rise. More lies?

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn7076-autism-rises-despite-mmr-ban-in-japan.html#.VTR0GCFViko

http://www.medicine.ox.ac.uk/bandolier/booth/vaccines/nommr.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15877763 (you'll prob. discount this because it comes from the NIH)

Interestingly, several anti-vax websites came to the opposite conclusion from the same statistics, which makes no sense.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Vaccines do terrible harm to children, as well. And vaccinated children can also pass measles to other children. Everyone buys the story that vaccines are wonderful. Do you know who wrote that story? The pharmaceutical companies that profit from the sale of vaccines. It's the pharmaceutical companies who conduct their OWN research, and then tell the government and the doctors that they're safe. They've been caught many times, falsifying the data that says their drugs are safe and yet, you believe them. Did you know that EVERYTHING doctors learn about vaccines comes directly from these corporations (who are in business to make a profit)? The drug companies, write the script (literally).
> 
> Times have changed! Vaccines started out as a good thing, to save lives. They very quickly became a huge money maker, for the drug companies. And when the government gave them immunity from the damage they caused, they were free to come up with a vaccine for anything. When I was a child, I received two vaccines. When my children were small, they received 17. Today's children receive over 50 vaccines! That's a LOT of aluminum, mercury and formaldehyde, not to mention the numerous other toxic ingredients. Today's children receive one vaccine at birth, and 7 and 8 vaccines, at two months and four months respectively. That's 15 vaccines by the time they're four months old! Infants do not have fully developed immune systems by that time, but they don't care. Can you imagine your body trying to fight 7 or 8 diseases at once? It's not right!
> 
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Judy - good luck on your op. I hope it is just cataracts. Come back soon.


Surgery isn't tomorrow, though. It's Wednesday. Two more days of these drops then 6:45...AM...in the center. Oh goody, I get to go first cuz I got special medical s...tuff and have to have general anesthesia. Probably will sleep most of Wednesday.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Surgery isn't tomorrow, though. It's Wednesday. Two more days of these drops then 6:45...AM...in the center. Oh goody, I get to go first cuz I got special medical s...tuff and have to have general anesthesia. Probably will sleep most of Wednesday.


That is what I do on my Wednesdays. Hopefully they will give you the short-acting anesthesia so you will wake up perky. Get in a 100 posts before you go.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Please open a separate thread for Vaccinations. Thank you.


Good idea. We already went through this _ad nauseam_.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> That is what I do on my Wednesdays. Hopefully they will give you the short-acting anesthesia so you will wake up perky. Get in a 100 posts before you go.


I think I've already put enough knickers in a twist for this week and it's still only Sunday here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The US stopped giving the Oral Polio Vaccine in 2000, because they found that it actually CAUSED POLIO. But the Gates Foundation is still traveling the world giving the OPV AND polio to children all over the world. Nearly 48,000 children in India got polio from the vaccine. Children in Pakistan got polio from the vaccine as well. Both of these countries are in the process of holding the Gates Foundation responsible. They've also spread disaster and disease to other countries. Here's some interesting information.
> 
> The CDC, acknowledging that the oral polio vaccine CAUSES POLIO.
> http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd-vac/polio/dis-faqs.htm
> ...


-----------------------
The Salk vaccine saved thousands from death, life in an iron lung, terrible disabilities, heart problems, eye problems. There is no more Poliomyelitis in my country or yours thanks to the Salk Vaccine.

Bill Gates and his wife have given millions and millions of dollars to help save children in poorer countries of the world - his foundation has built schools, hospitals and done very much to help those who have nothing.

-I don't accept your links. I don't accept that he deliberately is responsible for "Vaccine crimes'. He is one millionaire (billionaire) that has given most of his wealth away to helping children in third world countries. I don't believe your links nor do I believe most of your links. You post what you want to believe, and there are lots of weirdos out their who love to spread untruths. Those who want to believe them use them as examples. I don't accept them and that is a fact that wont change.

Actually, I feel so frustrated reading your negative (always) posts. I like you very much and don't understand your absolute belief that everything is the absolute truth whether that is the case or not. You don't believe in vaccines so you are quick to accept something like your statements. It means absolutely nothing to me. Nothing you claim makes me agree with you. You lecture us and inform us when we know different. I KNOW the measles and the polio vaccines work. Polio is not found here or down there. It was prevalent when I was in my teens. I haven't heard of a polio case for years.Not one -- it has been proven to have been stopped in North America and the vaccination is not being given (I am not sure about that but I believe the vaccine is not deemed necessary because it has done its job.

You believe the worst of anyone who has money -- I agree with you about a goodly number of them but I also believe there are good people like Bill Gates who discovered something and made a huge amount of money. It doesn't mean he has stolen, or become a Millionaire through doing something illegal or by walking on others. He made millions of dollars, and set up a foundation which received a large percentage of all his money which was used to help those with nothing in 3rd world countries. He has also helped support children's hospitals in the US. I am too frustrated to carry on with this subject or, vaccines, or other things you state as absolute truth even if it is just your opinion. You are always right. NO one including me is always right. I am right about the vaccines and Bill and Belinda Gates however. 
----------------------
Well, Ladies , I am signing off -- will likely see you when we get back. I am not going to open my computer until that time.

Have a good few days everyone. Judy I hope you feel much better. Prayers for little Grace - Such a worry for you especially with the situation with the family.

Neb - I am thinking constantly about your son and Dil. I have nothing but hope that everyone comes through it well. The weight sounds good and very hopeful. I know how much those babies mean to you and I Pray for you all.

Take care everyone!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I think I've already put enough knickers in a twist for this week and it's still only Sunday here.


Keep up the good work.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Surgery isn't tomorrow, though. It's Wednesday. Two more days of these drops then 6:45...AM...in the center. Oh goody, I get to go first cuz I got special medical s...tuff and have to have general anesthesia. Probably will sleep most of Wednesday.


Good luck, and do well. I wish I could sleep most of Wednesday. Also Monday.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Good luck, and do well. I wish I could sleep most of Wednesday. Also Monday.


I will help you sleep all day by sharing some of my moving stress.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> That is what I do on my Wednesdays. Hopefully they will give you the short-acting anesthesia so you will wake up perky. Get in a 100 posts before you go.


I will probably be better off sleeping all day because I won't be allowed to use the computer, will have the operated eye patched and the other one won't be good enough on its own to knit or read. Then I get to look forward to doing it all again next month on the other eye.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I will probably be better off sleeping all day because I won't be allowed to use the computer, will have the operated eye patched and the other one won't be good enough on its own to knit or read. Then I get to look forward to doing it all again next month on the other eye.


Everyone is thrilled to get their cataracts removed. The operation is quick and you can throw away your distance glasses. How young and fresh the world will look to you.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Everyone is thrilled to get their cataracts removed. The operation is quick and you can throw away your distance glasses. How young and fresh the world will look to you.


I know and everyone keeps telling me that I don't really need a general for it but that wasn't the conclusion of my ophthalmologist and his team because of the involuntary movements of my eyes seen when trying to take glaucoma readings. They could screw up the surgery if not immobilized. He didn't tell me exactly how he would do that and I don't think I want to know.

Plus, I do have to admit to being nervous about being awake for any kind of surgery after being awake for the birth of my youngest...by cesarean.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I took my mom to her cataract surgery, the doctor filmed the procedure and I watched it on tv. They put drops in her eye and it was over very quickly. They put a patch on her eye and we went out to lunch! Piece of cake!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Good idea. We already went through this _ad nauseam_.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I think I've already put enough knickers in a twist for this week and it's still only Sunday here.


Judy, Judy, Judy! We love you! Good luck on Wednesday. Just think of how much better your vision will be when they are gone!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Enjoy the rest Judy. I have been battling Bronchitis and the chest crud in general. My doctor prescribed some cough syrup with codeine and I sleep for 12 hours. If you get anesthesia you will probably want to sleep anyway.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I took my mom to her cataract surgery, the doctor filmed the procedure and I watched it on tv. They put drops in her eye and it was over very quickly. They put a patch on her eye and we went out to lunch! Piece of cake!


Nice to see you in here loistec! You are a good daughter!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I know and everyone keeps telling me that I don't really need a general for it but that wasn't the conclusion of my ophthalmologist and his team because of the involuntary movements of my eyes seen when trying to take glaucoma readings. They could screw up the surgery if not immobilized. He didn't tell me exactly how he would do that and I don't think I want to know.
> 
> Plus, I do have to admit to being nervous about being awake for any kind of surgery after being awake for the birth of my youngest...by cesarean.


Yikes. What was more stressful - the cesarean or having knives thrown at you? Tell the anesthesiologist to pinch you before the operation starts.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I will probably be better off sleeping all day because I won't be allowed to use the computer, will have the operated eye patched and the other one won't be good enough on its own to knit or read. Then I get to look forward to doing it all again next month on the other eye.


Best of luck on your surgery and enjoy the naps. I love naps and tell my grand kids that all the time. They think I am fooling them, nobody really likes naps, Grandma.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I took my mom to her cataract surgery, the doctor filmed the procedure and I watched it on tv. They put drops in her eye and it was over very quickly. They put a patch on her eye and we went out to lunch! Piece of cake!


Mine too was a piece a cake. I wish my other eye was ready.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Silly kids thinking they miss something when they nap.


NJG said:


> Best of luck on your surgery and enjoy the naps. I love naps and tell my grand kids that all the time. They think I am fooling them, nobody really likes naps, Grandma.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Mine too was a piece a cake. I wish my other eye was ready.


I'm surprised your doctor hasn't told you that you no longer need to wait until a cataract is 'ripe' to have it removed.

http://www.intelihealth.com/article/the-ripening-of-cataracts?hd=Medical


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Enjoy the rest Judy. I have been battling Bronchitis and the chest crud in general. My doctor prescribed some cough syrup with codeine and I sleep for 12 hours. If you get anesthesia you will probably want to sleep anyway.


Sorry to hear that Brat. If you've got chest crud, your doc shouldn't be prescribing a codeine based cough syrup. Codeine suppresses the cough reflex and it sounds like you need to be getting rid of that stuff.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I'm surprised your doctor hasn't told you that you no longer need to wait until a cataract is 'ripe' to have it removed.
> 
> http://www.intelihealth.com/article/the-ripening-of-cataracts?hd=Medical


Good luck for the surgery jband.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I know and everyone keeps telling me that I don't really need a general for it but that wasn't the conclusion of my ophthalmologist and his team because of the involuntary movements of my eyes seen when trying to take glaucoma readings. They could screw up the surgery if not immobilized. He didn't tell me exactly how he would do that and I don't think I want to know.
> 
> Plus, I do have to admit to being nervous about being awake for any kind of surgery after being awake for the birth of my youngest...by cesarean.


They immobilize your eye by nailing it to your skull.

Okay, now that you know the worst that could happen, you can go into the surgery without fear. I was awake through mine (and so far I've only needed one), and it was quick and painless. Being awake through a Caesarean would be a whole different thing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I took my mom to her cataract surgery, the doctor filmed the procedure and I watched it on tv. They put drops in her eye and it was over very quickly. They put a patch on her eye and we went out to lunch! Piece of cake!


Nobody gave me a piece of cake when I had mine done. Bah!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> They immobilize your eye by nailing it to your skull.
> 
> Okay, now that you know the worst that could happen, you can go into the surgery without fear. I was awake through mine (and so far I've only needed one), and it was quick and painless. Being awake through a Caesarean would be a whole different thing.


Thank you for that visual. I'm glad I'll be out when they do that. And no, being awake for a caesarean isn't just a whole different thing...it about a magnitude beyond that.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Thank you for that visual. I'm glad I'll be out when they do that. And no, being awake for a caesarean isn't just a whole different thing...it about a magnitude beyond that.


When Kai was born, an elective caesar, I asked about that option but the nurses talked me out of it. They said I would need ear plugs or headphone playing soothing music. The operation theatre is not a quiet and gentle place. There is chatter amongst the staff and your body is often twisted into unnatural positions in order that it is better positioned for the surgeon to operate. My daughter is a nurse and she has confirmed this. She says it takes a very special person to undergo a caesar with an epidural rather than a G A.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> When Kai was born, an elective caesar, I asked about that option but the nurses talked me out of it. They said I would need ear plugs or headphone playing soothing music. The operation theatre is not a quiet and gentle place. There is chatter amongst the staff and your body is often twisted into unnatural positions in order that it is better positioned for the surgeon to operate. My daughter is a nurse and she has confirmed this. She says it takes a very special person to undergo a caesar with an epidural rather than a G A.


I had no choice in the matter. He was 6 weeks premature and seriously Rh involved. A general for me would meant death for him. Not only did I not get earphones, etc, they set the jar that collected the amniotic fluid and blood as they suctioned in my direct line of sight...and then wondered why I started dry heaving. Which is something you really don't want to be doing when someone has a very sharp instrument inside your abdomen.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I had no choice in the matter. He was 6 weeks premature and seriously Rh involved. A general for me would meant death for him. Not only did I not get earphones, etc, they set the jar that collected the amniotic fluid and blood as they suctioned in my direct line of sight...and then wondered why I started dry heaving. Which is something you really don't want to be doing when someone has a very sharp instrument inside your abdomen.


Kai was also affected by the RH- factor. He was born with a beautiful sun tan. I had the blood tests and the injections all during the pregnancy, they said that these did reduce the severity of his reaction to the problem of an A- mother and an O+ father. He was also presenting in the oblique position so it would have been very difficult. They were also frightened of the old caesar scar rupturing. Not the scar on the outside of my body but the internal scar on the womb. He was also taken at just before the 33rd week. I still do not know what went wrong with the op. It took 42 minutes from induction to delivery instead of the usual 10 - 15 minutes. As a result he had a nice dose of the anaesthetic and it was 6 minutes before they could get him to breathe.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I'm surprised your doctor hasn't told you that you no longer need to wait until a cataract is 'ripe' to have it removed.
> 
> http://www.intelihealth.com/article/the-ripening-of-cataracts?hd=Medical


Oh no, we are not waiting for that. It is quite small at this point and doesn't appear to be growing, so there is just no rush to do anything. It really doesn't cause a problem for me. I had a macular pucker on the other eye so I was having other issues with it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Vaccines do terrible harm to children, as well.


All of your sources are of the extreme agenda variety. The majority of doctors and health officials do not agree with your claims. I'll go with the 99%.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Enjoy the rest Judy. I have been battling Bronchitis and the chest crud in general. My doctor prescribed some cough syrup with codeine and I sleep for 12 hours. If you get anesthesia you will probably want to sleep anyway.


Hope you are feeling better today, Tuesday.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I'm surprised your doctor hasn't told you that you no longer need to wait until a cataract is 'ripe' to have it removed.
> 
> http://www.intelihealth.com/article/the-ripening-of-cataracts?hd=Medical


I am thinking of you and wishing you well with your operation. Hope all is not too stressful.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am thinking of you and wishing you well with your operation. Hope all is not too stressful.


Stress is mostly from anticipation...and knowing the higher risks of needing general anesthesia. Not that I anticipate anything other than being sleepy for a couple days, bored out of my skull from not being able to use the computer and not being able to see well enough to read or knit. I've got a great doctor who I trust implicitly and that makes it a lot easier than it could be.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Stress is mostly from anticipation...and knowing the higher risks of needing general anesthesia. Not that I anticipate anything other than being sleepy for a couple days, bored out of my skull from not being able to use the computer and not being able to see well enough to read or knit. I've got a great doctor who I trust implicitly and that makes it a lot easier than it could be.


I agree with stress being from anticipation. I would tell my children to stop worrying about what might happen because every time they thought those negative thoughts they were actually living the experience, but it is easier to give advice than to act on our own advice. I am a constant worrier. I often wonder if it is a result of things that happened when we were very young. Bad things happened and it became part of our makeup to expect the worse outcome. I know we should live in the present - the past is gone and cannot be brought back so we should not dwell on it - the future is yet to come and we cannot experience it in the here and now - it is only the present moment that we can act upon, but I guess old habits die hard for some of us. Having a good doctor is more than half the battle solved. We are all here for you and wish you well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I agree with stress being from anticipation. I would tell my children to stop worrying about what might happen because every time they thought those negative thoughts they were actually living the experience, but it is easier to give advice than to act on our own advice. I am a constant worrier. I often wonder if it is a result of things that happened when we were very young. Bad things happened and it became part of our makeup to expect the worse outcome. I know we should live in the present - the past is gone and cannot be brought back so we should not dwell on it - the future is yet to come and we cannot experience it in the here and now - it is only the present moment that we can act upon, but I guess old habits die hard for some of us. Having a good doctor is more than half the battle solved. We are all here for you and wish you well.


A chronic worrier proves that you were indeed Jewish in another life.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> A chronic worrier proves that you were indeed Jewish in another life.


And my baby, my son who will soon be 41 years of age still lives at home with me. I get up at 5.00 am to see him off to work. I lay his clothes out in the lounge to make it easier for him in the mornings, just as I did when he was 5 years old. I still tell him what to eat and drink. He comes shopping with me and he has just bought some theatre tickets for a concert in July, guess who he is taking to the concert - mum of course. My sons are good to their mother and my daughter asks me for advice. I think I would make a good Jewish mother.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> And my baby, my son who will soon be 41 years of age still lives at home with me. I get up at 5.00 am to see him off to work. I lay his clothes out in the lounge to make it easier for him in the mornings, just as I did when he was 5 years old. I still tell him what to eat and drink. He comes shopping with me and he has just bought some theatre tickets for a concert in July, guess who he is taking to the concert - mum of course. My sons are good to their mother and my daughter asks me for advice. I think I would make a good Jewish mother.


The absolute proof that you are a Jewish mom would be to remind your 41 year old baby to use the bathroom before you leave any place.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> All of your sources are of the extreme agenda variety. The majority of doctors and health officials do not agree with your claims. I'll go with the 99%.


Oh, yes! The government of the US, has an extreme agenda! I posted a link from the CDC, stating that the Oral Polio Vaccine CAUSED POLIO. Just ignore that one. Not to mention that the government has set up a Vaccine Injury Fund, for those who have been severely injured by vaccines. So? Do you think your government is lying?
http://www.hrsa.gov/vaccinecompensation/data.html

Lots of children are severely damaged from vaccines, and nobody seems to give a damn, because they say on the news that vaccines are safe. Well guess what? They aren't safe for everybody! And THAT'S a fact!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, yes! The government of the US, has an extreme agenda! I posted a link from the CDC, stating that the Oral Polio Vaccine CAUSED POLIO. Just ignore that one. Not to mention that the government has set up a Vaccine Injury Fund, for those who have been severely injured by vaccines. So? Do you think your government is lying?
> http://www.hrsa.gov/vaccinecompensation/data.html
> 
> Lots of children are severely damaged from vaccines, and nobody seems to give a damn, because they say on the news that vaccines are safe. Well guess what? They aren't safe for everybody! And THAT'S a fact!


A new thread was opened on vaccines. Please take your conspiracies there.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> A new thread was opened on vaccines. Please take your conspiracies there.


I was responding to a comment, directed at ME. I presented evidence from the United States government, yet still, you insist that it's a conspiracy. Look up the definition of "Cognitive Dissonance". You suffer from it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> The absolute proof that you are a Jewish mom would be to remind your 41 year old baby to use the bathroom before you leave any place.


I always tell him to 'remember to have a tinkle' before we go out. I also remind him to put a few tissues in his pocket and to take a small bottle of water, we never go out without taking water. He is well trained. When he went to school he would come home at bursting point, he refused to use the school toilets. Even today he will not use public toilets. So many times I have had to go home when I am only half way through my shopping because he 'has to go - urgently'. He does not like 'going' when he is in his brother's or sister's house either. The other week his brother's wife mentioned the downstairs loo and when we came home he said "I did not know they had two loos in their house". His brother built that house in 2015 and we have been there for meals an untold number of times. I asked him if he knew where the upstairs loo was and he replied that he didn't.

My mother did the same with all of us children. I was nearly 53 when she died and when I would visit her before she died she would say "are you sure you do not want to go before you go home". I lived about a 30 minute drive from where she lived with my sister. My two sisters, aged 86 and 85 still ask me that question when I visit them. Such family concern for the health of their sibling's bladder.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My daughter came by yesterday to say good bye to me and I asked her if she needed to go to the bathroom before she left. ¥ep- you are a fine example of a Jewish mom.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> My daughter came by yesterday to say good bye to me and I asked her if she needed to go to the bathroom before she left. ¥ep- you are a fine example of a Jewish mom.


That's sweet.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I always tell him to 'remember to have a tinkle' before we go out. I also remind him to put a few tissues in his pocket and to take a small bottle of water, we never go out without taking water. He is well trained. When he went to school he would come home at bursting point, he refused to use the school toilets. Even today he will not use public toilets. So many times I have had to go home when I am only half way through my shopping because he 'has to go - urgently'. He does not like 'going' when he is in his brother's or sister's house either. The other week his brother's wife mentioned the downstairs loo and when we came home he said "I did not know they had two loos in their house". His brother built that house in 2015 and we have been there for meals an untold number of times. I asked him if he knew where the upstairs loo was and he replied that he didn't.
> 
> My mother did the same with all of us children. I was nearly 53 when she died and when I would visit her before she died she would say "are you sure you do not want to go before you go home". I lived about a 30 minute drive from where she lived with my sister. My two sisters, aged 86 and 85 still ask me that question when I visit them. Such family concern for the health of their sibling's bladder.


No disrespect meant here, but who will take care of him when you are gone?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> No disrespect meant here, but who will take care of him when you are gone?


I fit the bill so I will via texting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SATIRE ALERT
I don't think he's announced--yet----

NEW YORK (The Borowitz Report)Koch Industries is defending its acquisition of Wisconsin Governor Scott Walker against charges that it overpaid for the Midwestern politician.

After co-owner David Koch revealed that Walker had become a wholly owned subsidiary of Koch Industries, he set off a firestorm of criticism that the company had spent too much for a worthless asset.

There was absolutely no bidding war for Walker, an industry analyst familiar with the market value of politicians said. Even Sheldon Adelson had no interest in acquiring him.

While Koch Industries did not disclose the purchase price of the Walker subsidiary, it said that Koch Industries would spend nine hundred million dollars between now and November, 2016, for a variety of upgrades to the Wisconsin governor.

In a terse statement, Koch Industries argued, Scott Walker is a perfect fit with our diversified portfolio of elected officials, but indicated that, if Walker underperforms, the company would be open to selling him at a later date.

Get news satire from The Borowitz Report delivered to your inbox.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> No disrespect meant here, but who will take care of him when you are gone?


If SQM is unavailable or changes her mind then the task will then pass to his sister, who will then be the matriarch of the family. Sorry daughter-in-law but we are a matriarchal and matrilineal family so you are outranked.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid the real news is too much for me. I'm afraid I'm losing my sense of humor. I'll have to count on you for now.

I CANNOT BELIEVE the candidates offered so far are even considered candidates.



cookiequeen said:


> SATIRE ALERT
> I don't think he's announced--yet----
> 
> NEW YORK (The Borowitz Report)Koch Industries is defending its acquisition of Wisconsin Governor Scott Walker against charges that it overpaid for the Midwestern politician.
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm afraid the real news is too much for me. I'm afraid I'm losing my sense of humor. I'll have to count on you for now.
> 
> I CANNOT BELIEVE the candidates offered so far are even considered candidates.


I agree and when do the billionaires decide it is time to stop throwing their money away? It is just mind blowing to me to think about all that money wasted on those idiot politicians when you consider all the good it could do in the world. They spend more money to try to keep from paying taxes, than they would if they just paid their fair share and shut up.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> I agree and when do the billionaires decide it is time to stop throwing their money away? It is just mind blowing to me to think about all that money wasted on those idiot politicians when you consider all the good it could do in the world. They spend more money to try to keep from paying taxes, than they would if they just paid their fair share and shut up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> I agree and when do the billionaires decide it is time to stop throwing their money away? It is just mind blowing to me to think about all that money wasted on those idiot politicians when you consider all the good it could do in the world. They spend more money to try to keep from paying taxes, than they would if they just paid their fair share and shut up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> I agree and when do the billionaires decide it is time to stop throwing their money away? It is just mind blowing to me to think about all that money wasted on those idiot politicians when you consider all the good it could do in the world. They spend more money to try to keep from paying taxes, than they would if they just paid their fair share and shut up.


I disagree. By some estimates, for every dollar spent by corporations lobbying, they receive about $650 back in tax and other benefits.

So they will continue to buy our government until we, the people, put a stop to it. They will never do it on their own. Did you know there are 100 lobbyists in Washington for EACH AND EVERY congressman? Think about that for a moment. There is a reason for that kind of spending - and it ain't a pursuit of fairness, justice or the common good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the perspective.



DGreen said:


> I disagree. By some estimates, for every dollar spent by corporations lobbying, they receive about $650 back in tax and other benefits.
> 
> So they will continue to buy our government until we, the people, put a stop to it. They will never do it on their own. Did you know there are 100 lobbyists in Washington for EACH AND EVERY congressman? Think about that for a moment. There is a reason for that kind of spending - and it ain't a pursuit of fairness, justice or the common good.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm afraid the real news is too much for me. I'm afraid I'm losing my sense of humor. I'll have to count on you for now.
> 
> I CANNOT BELIEVE the candidates offered so far are even considered candidates.


They're still better than last time. Michele Bachmann?? Rick Santorum?? Herman Cain?? Rick Perry oops? Mitt Romney was a genius compared to these guys.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking back, Mitt seems like a transition. At the beginning he seemed to be a typical GOP candidate.....until he slipped up on that 47% stuff. Now it's all scraping the bottom of the barrel. I guess it's still early. But that candidate in the wings will have to be a proven fund raiser....clean...articulate....a plan and a vision. We'll see.



Poor Purl said:


> They're still better than last time. Michele Bachmann?? Rick Santorum?? Herman Cain?? Rick Perry oops? Mitt Romney was a genius compared to these guys.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They're still better than last time. Michele Bachmann?? Rick Santorum?? Herman Cain?? Rick Perry oops? Mitt Romney was a genius compared to these guys.


I read on line that Michelle Bachmann thinks the rapture is coming due Obama's actions in regard to Iran. So laughable.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I read on line that Michelle Bachmann thinks the rapture is coming due Obama's actions in regard to Iran. So laughable.


A very popular fundamentalist belief. Variation: god is going to punish the US for tolerating gays and for allowing abortion.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I read on line that Michelle Bachmann thinks the rapture is coming due Obama's actions in regard to Iran. So laughable.


The word "Rapture" sounds so beautiful Panda. Maybe 'In Rapture" I will not have to deal with unscrupulous moving companies.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

DGreen said:


> A very popular fundamentalist belief. Variation: god is going to punish the US for tolerating gays and for allowing abortion.


Let's put a progressive spin on god's punishment. US tolerance of drone strikes, polluting Mother Earth, and police killings of black men.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Let's put a progressive spin on god's punishment. US tolerance of drone strikes, polluting Mother Earth, and police killings of black men.


Don't forget climate change.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Don't forget climate change.


That is Mother Earth pollution.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Let's put a progressive spin on god's punishment. US tolerance of drone strikes, polluting Mother Earth, and police killings of black men.


When they keep harping on sodomy, etc I like to remind them of this (they especially hate it when an atheist points out that what they are saying isn't actually what the bible says):

Ezekiel 16:48-50 "As I live," declares the Lord GOD, "Sodom, your sister and her daughters have not done as you and your daughters have done. 49"Behold, this was the guilt of your sister Sodom: she and her daughters had arrogance, abundant food and careless ease, but she did not help the poor and needy. 50"Thus they were haughty and committed abominations before Me. Therefore I removed them when I saw it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> When they keep harping on sodomy, etc I like to remind them of this (they especially hate it when an atheist points out that what they are saying isn't actually what the bible says):
> 
> Ezekiel 16:48-50 "As I live," declares the Lord GOD, "Sodom, your sister and her daughters have not done as you and your daughters have done. 49"Behold, this was the guilt of your sister Sodom: she and her daughters had arrogance, abundant food and careless ease, but she did not help the poor and needy. 50"Thus they were haughty and committed abominations before Me. Therefore I removed them when I saw it.


Amen Sister


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I found this article very interesting and thought I would share it with you.

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/04/22/5-glorious-ways-pope-francis-is-taking-on-americas-christian-right/


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I found this article very interesting and thought I would share it with you.
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2015/04/22/5-glorious-ways-pope-francis-is-taking-on-americas-christian-right/


Sorry Brat. Not sold. I would think his grip against the fundamentalists is because those who were traditional Catholics (Hispanics) are turning more and more to Protestant Fundamentalism.

And the day any pope gives to the poor the obscene amount of wealth in the Vatican is when I will believe those comments concerning the poor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I read on line that Michelle Bachmann thinks the rapture is coming due Obama's actions in regard to Iran. So laughable.


Will you still be laughing if she turns out to be right? :roll: :roll: :roll:

I look forward to the rapture. Think of all the stuff they're going to leave behind, for us to pick up. Including their clothes, apparently.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sorry Brat. Not sold. I would think his grip against the fundamentalists is because those who were traditional Catholics (Hispanics) are turning more and more to Protestant Fundamentalism.
> 
> And the day any pope gives to the poor the obscene amount of wealth in the Vatican is when I will believe those comments concerning the poor.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sorry Brat. Not sold. I would think his grip against the fundamentalists is because those who were traditional Catholics (Hispanics) are turning more and more to Protestant Fundamentalism.
> 
> And the day any pope gives to the poor the obscene amount of wealth in the Vatican is when I will believe those comments concerning the poor.


 SQ, it wasn 't meant to sell you. I agree with you about the Vatican. They sit on many riches including art work, jewels and moolah and yet there are beggars outside of the Vatican City walls waiting for a coin to be tossed their way. 
I do like this pope, however. He is a breath of fresh air. I often wonder if he had the "keys to the vault" if things would be different.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> SQ, it wasn 't meant to sell you. I agree with you about the Vatican. They sit on many riches including art work, jewels and moolah and yet there are beggars outside of the Vatican City walls waiting for a coin to be tossed their way.
> I do like this pope, however. He is a breath of fresh air. I often wonder if he had the "keys to the vault" if things would be different.


Precious Brat.

The Vatican is pure politics dressed up as religion. No one with that kind of outrageous wealth and power is ever going to give it away. The Pope is the 1%. And maybe at the very top of that pile. You don't become Pope with the agenda of giving away the Church's money. The job is to increase it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Precious Brat.
> 
> The Vatican is pure politics dressed up as religion. No one with that kind of outrageous wealth and power is ever going to give it away. The Pope is the 1%. And maybe at the very top of that pile. You don't become Pope with the agenda of giving away the Church's money. The job is to increase it.


My question is why do they always elect an old man on the verge of senility to take the job? Is he easier to fool? I don't think the pope himself controls the money. That's a whole other group.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My question is why do they always elect an old man on the verge of senility to take the job? Is he easier to fool? I don't think the pope himself controls the money. That's a whole other group.


I thought the Vatican bank controlled the money. I think this pope is a good guy from what I have read of his back ground. I am afraid that he may be assassinated because he is too decent for most of the cardinals. That's where the real power is. They don't call them the princes of the church for nothing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I thought the Vatican bank controlled the money. I think this pope is a good guy from what I have read of his back ground. I am afraid that he may be assassinated because he is too decent for most of the cardinals. That's where the real power is. They don't call them the princes of the church for nothing.


He certainly is different from the popes of the past. I think that he is a good guy too. Let's hope he fulfills his term.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> My question is why do they always elect an old man on the verge of senility to take the job? Is he easier to fool? I don't think the pope himself controls the money. That's a whole other group.


I think the cardinals purposefully do not want the pope to be in the position too long. They do not want him to get too drunk with power. I think you may be right that an oldster is easier to control. Maybe SIRI knows the answer. Good question.

Checked it out. The Cardinals do not want a young guy in because it is a life position and if he bleeps up, they would be stuck with him for years. So old age pensioners are preferred since they are guaranteed to die soon if they prove incompetent.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think the cardinals purposefully do not want the pope to be in the position too long. They do not want him to get too drunk with power. I think you may be right that an oldster is easier to control. Maybe SIRI knows the answer. Good question.
> 
> Checked it out. The Cardinals do not want a young guy in because it is a life position and if he bleeps up, they would be stuck with him for years. So old age pensioners are preferred since they are guaranteed to die soon if they prove incompetent.


Thanks SQ! You answered a few questions for me


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks SQ! You answered a few questions for me


Nu? So are you going to convert?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Will you still be laughing if she turns out to be right? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> I look forward to the rapture. Think of all the stuff they're going to leave behind, for us to pick up. Including their clothes, apparently.


No thanks, I am very picky with what I pick up.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Nu? So are you going to convert?


Do you want to know something funny? My two sisters, one brother and I are still counted as Catholics by the Catholic Church as we were baptised into that religion when we were six weeks old and attended convent schools. Never mind the fact that we call ourselves 'reformed Catholics' as we say we have 'seen the light' and disagree with so many fundamentals of the Catholic teachings. None of us have been inside a catholic church since the late 1950s, apart from attending one wedding and two funerals - younger brother 's wedding in 1967, mother's funeral in 1993 and sister's funeral in 2009. When the Pope visited Perth in the 1980s he actually stopped and talked to my mother. He was supposed to talk to another woman but stopped and talked to my mother. She said she does not know why but she was not over the moon about it, the woman he was supposed to talk to was furious, she did not speak to my mother after that. Mum was friendly with the nuns who ran the old people's nursing home just down the road from where she lived, my sister worked there. Mum would go down and have afternoon tea with them and started arranging the flowers in the home and their chapel because she loved flowers and was very good at arranging floral decorations. My father was also a patient in the nursing home just before he died from a brain tumour in 1966. No, she was not a regular church goer even when we lived only six doors from the church and many of her views on equal rights for all regardless of sex or race or religion or sexual orientation, abortion, contraception, divorce, homosexuality were the opposite of what the church taught. She was an extremely liberal thinker.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> No thanks, I am very picky with what I pick up.


This raises (in my mind, at least) the question of underwear: will they be wearing it as they're moved to their new home, or are they going starkers. Or do they become angels, with no secondary sex characteristics, probably not even any primary ones? Then there's nothing to cover up.

Wait, if they're no longer in a state of Original Sin, then nudity should be okay.

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DH sent me the following link. It could go on the Hillary thread, but some people there are so vicious that I'd rather not give them ammunition.

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-04-22/tracking-hillary-clinton-s-use-of-every-american-accent-east-of-the-mississippi

I have to admit I do the same thing without running for office. My accent changes depending on the people I'm with; at least, it did when I was younger. It's entirely unconscious, and I suspect Hillary's is, too.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> DH sent me the following link. It could go on the Hillary thread, but some people there are so vicious that I'd rather not give them ammunition.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-04-22/tracking-hillary-clinton-s-use-of-every-american-accent-east-of-the-mississippi
> 
> I have to admit I do the same thing without running for office. My accent changes depending on the people I'm with; at least, it did when I was younger. It's entirely unconscious, and I suspect Hillary's is, too.


I think everyone does that, we all modify our pose and our accent according to our company. I think that different audiences call for a modification. Could you imagine the reaction if you delivered a keynote address at a function whilst talking 'strine' or playing a game of darts at the local and talking with a posh pommy accent? No, whilst neither of these accents may be your normal, everyday accent you would find yourself modifying your accent according to your audience.

To be honest, to me an Aussie, I thought her accent sounded the same in all the clips. I think this is just another example of "come on everyone, let's all bash Hillary".


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Do you want to know something funny? My two sisters, one brother and I are still counted as Catholics by the Catholic Church as we were baptised into that religion when we were six weeks old and attended convent schools. Never mind the fact that we call ourselves 'reformed Catholics' as we say we have 'seen the light' and disagree with so many fundamentals of the Catholic teachings. None of us have been inside a catholic church since the late 1950s, apart from attending one wedding and two funerals - younger brother 's wedding in 1967, mother's funeral in 1993 and sister's funeral in 2009. When the Pope visited Perth in the 1980s he actually stopped and talked to my mother. He was supposed to talk to another woman but stopped and talked to my mother. She said she does not know why but she was not over the moon about it, the woman he was supposed to talk to was furious, she did not speak to my mother after that. Mum was friendly with the nuns who ran the old people's nursing home just down the road from where she lived, my sister worked there. Mum would go down and have afternoon tea with them and started arranging the flowers in the home and their chapel because she loved flowers and was very good at arranging floral decorations. My father was also a patient in the nursing home just before he died from a brain tumour in 1966. No, she was not a regular church goer even when we lived only six doors from the church and many of her views on equal rights for all regardless of sex or race or religion or sexual orientation, abortion, contraception, divorce, homosexuality were the opposite of what the church taught. She was an extremely liberal thinker.


That doesn't surprise me a bit, Evie--once a Catholic, always a Catholic as they say. I believe in the old days they took it a step further--_any_any Christian baptism (Baptist, Methodist, Episcopalian, whatever) made one instantly a Catholic, with an obligation to hightail it to Mass or face the consequences (eternal damnation).


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> DH sent me the following link. It could go on the Hillary thread, but some people there are so vicious that I'd rather not give them ammunition.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-04-22/tracking-hillary-clinton-s-use-of-every-american-accent-east-of-the-mississippi
> 
> I have to admit I do the same thing without running for office. My accent changes depending on the people I'm with; at least, it did when I was younger. It's entirely unconscious, and I suspect Hillary's is, too.


Same here. After some fifteen years of marriage my husband's accent has rubbed off on me to the point that people sometimes ask what country I'm from--gets even heavier when we spend time in Europe.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This raises (in my mind, at least) the question of underwear: will they be wearing it as they're moved to their new home, or are they going starkers. Or do they become angels, with no secondary sex characteristics, probably not even any primary ones? Then there's nothing to cover up.
> 
> Wait, if they're no longer in a state of Original Sin, then nudity should be okay.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Let's hope God is generous with the fig leaves if they actually are taken up to heaven in their birthday suits!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, surgery went better than expected. I'm actually allowed some computer time for the next couple days...30 minutes. Except for the website I have to update for the chess book publisher, guess where I'll be spending most of it?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Will you still be laughing if she turns out to be right? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> I look forward to the rapture. Think of all the stuff they're going to leave behind, for us to pick up. Including their clothes, apparently.


It there is a Rapture, it won't be because of any actions on Obama's part. It will be because it's Rapture time!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Well, surgery went better than expected. I'm actually allowed some computer time for the next couple days...30 minutes. Except for the website I have to update for the chess book publisher, guess where I'll be spending most of it?


Glad you sailed thru. We all knew it would be no big deal. I still say if you were able to face knives for years, and went thru childbirth, what is a cataract operation? Welcome back.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Looking back, Mitt seems like a transition. At the beginning he seemed to be a typical GOP candidate.....until he slipped up on that 47% stuff. Now it's all scraping the bottom of the barrel. I guess it's still early. But that candidate in the wings will have to be a proven fund raiser....clean...articulate....a plan and a vision. We'll see.


Remember Hymie the Robot from _Get Smart_? Fully programmable.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> A very popular fundamentalist belief. Variation: god is going to punish the US for tolerating gays and for allowing abortion.


Then again, maybe He (She?) will punish those who did not love and accept His (Her?) gay. transgender, and otherwise individual children or the children who felt forced by circumstances it is not our place to judge that it was not their time to be parents.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Will you still be laughing if she turns out to be right? :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> I look forward to the rapture. Think of all the stuff they're going to leave behind, for us to pick up. Including their clothes, apparently.


Is that the same as when our ancestors left Egypt and were told to take all the loot with them?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> DH sent me the following link. It could go on the Hillary thread, but some people there are so vicious that I'd rather not give them ammunition.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-04-22/tracking-hillary-clinton-s-use-of-every-american-accent-east-of-the-mississippi
> 
> I have to admit I do the same thing without running for office. My accent changes depending on the people I'm with; at least, it did when I was younger. It's entirely unconscious, and I suspect Hillary's is, too.


You too? It happens to me. I had to be careful when I worked because some of the people I worked with were from the deep South and I did not want to offend them by appearing to mock them.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.occupydemocrats.com/christie-caught-red-handed-funneling-government-contracts-to-his-brothers-firm/

Maybe another repub candidate bites the dust? We can hope.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I posted a topic about the death of the American and Italian hostages held by al Qaeda on the Pakistani border by a U.S. drone and there is but 1 comment!

President Obama has taken full responsibility for the grave mistake and it looks like it will become as big as Benghazi (in my opinion of course).

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333398-1.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think everyone does that, we all modify our pose and our accent according to our company. I think that different audiences call for a modification. Could you imagine the reaction if you delivered a keynote address at a function whilst talking 'strine' or playing a game of darts at the local and talking with a posh pommy accent? No, whilst neither of these accents may be your normal, everyday accent you would find yourself modifying your accent according to your audience.
> 
> To be honest, to me an Aussie, I thought her accent sounded the same in all the clips. I think this is just another example of "come on everyone, let's all bash Hillary".


Funny, they all sounded very different to me, though she never got New York right. But I see your point. I can't distinguish between Australian, NZ, and South African speech.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I posted a topic about the death of the American and Italian hostages held by al Qaeda on the Pakistani border by a U.S. drone and there is but 1 comment!
> 
> President Obama has taken full responsibility for the grave mistake and it looks like it will become as big as Benghazi (in my opinion of course).
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333398-1.html


Give the repugs a couple of more hours and I'll bet you will be correct!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Funny, they all sounded very different to me, though she never got New York right. But I see your point. I can't distinguish between Australian, NZ, and South African speech.


I seem top pick up the accents of the places I visit. New York is the easiest.
I have family in the south and after 2 days I'm talking just like them.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Let's hope God is generous with the fig leaves if they actually are taken up to heaven in their birthday suits!


Heh heh heh, wicked glee. Fig leaves can be very scratchy and a lot of people can have an allergic reaction to the sap in the branches. Scratch, scratch, scratch. I read many years ago that it would have made more sense if poor old Adam and Eve had covered their nakedness with banana leaves. The leaves of the banana palm are a lot bigger than the fig leaf and a lot softer.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Well, surgery went better than expected. I'm actually allowed some computer time for the next couple days...30 minutes. Except for the website I have to update for the chess book publisher, guess where I'll be spending most of it?


Glad to hear that everything went off fine and no worries. Look forward to reading whenever you can post.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Let's hope God is generous with the fig leaves if they actually are taken up to heaven in their birthday suits!


Some of them will need banana leaves or palm leaves, I'm betting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, surgery went better than expected. I'm actually allowed some computer time for the next couple days...30 minutes. Except for the website I have to update for the chess book publisher, guess where I'll be spending most of it?


Good! Spend it wisely.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I posted a topic about the death of the American and Italian hostages held by al Qaeda on the Pakistani border by a U.S. drone and there is but 1 comment!
> 
> President Obama has taken full responsibility for the grave mistake and it looks like it will become as big as Benghazi (in my opinion of course).
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333398-1.html


Sorry, I had earmarked it but I have not caught up with all my reading yet. I have been pretty busy plus I spent all Thursday in bed as I was feeling a little crook. No silly, I was ill I was not feeling up one of the local villains who is small in stature . Will catch up today, Friday.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Remember Hymie the Robot from _Get Smart_? Fully programmable.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
That brought back some funny memories! Thanks Marilyn!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> It there is a Rapture, it won't be because of any actions on Obama's part. It will be because it's Rapture time!


You think? Anyway, you made me think of Hammer time, more fun (also noisier) than Rapture time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Remember Hymie the Robot from _Get Smart_? Fully programmable.


He looked a little like Mitt, too. That perfectly plastered hair.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Is that the same as when our ancestors left Egypt and were told to take all the loot with them?


No, I think it was more like when the Egyptians ran away in the desert during the 6-Day War, leaving their boots behind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You too? It happens to me. I had to be careful when I worked because some of the people I worked with were from the deep South and I did not want to offend them by appearing to mock them.


Maybe it's a very normal thing, and no big deal that Hillary did it. Something forced by the mirror neurons in the brain.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> http://www.occupydemocrats.com/christie-caught-red-handed-funneling-government-contracts-to-his-brothers-firm/
> 
> Maybe another repub candidate bites the dust? We can hope.


Christie being unethical? Who'd a thunk it.

There are so many things he's done wrong, the mind boggles to think he was actually re-elected. He's still playing around with the Hurricane Sandy money.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> *A very important question*
> 
> In the drugstore today I noticed that many moisturizers were said to be "non-comedogenic." I know what "non-carcinogenic" means: not causing cancer (cf. "carcinoma" ).
> 
> So does "non-comedogenic" mean "not causing laughter"?


Just looked it up. It means it isn't supposed to clog pores.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

To PP et al, 

There is a thread called Walk Down Memory Lane where the ladies are discussing old TV shows. See if you can come up with one that has not been mentioned. I am sure that PP can do it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just looked it up. It means it isn't supposed to clog pores.


Sorry ,Marilyn but I like Purls explanation better. Nothing personal of course. :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sorry ,Marilyn but I like Purls explanation better. Nothing personal of course. :thumbup:


No problem. Her's was cuter and more fun. Old literal me!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I seem top pick up the accents of the places I visit. New York is the easiest.
> I have family in the south and after 2 days I'm talking just like them.


When I was overseas I was asked if I was French because of my accent! :shock:

Can't remember where I was but I was stunned (and delighted in a way).


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry, I had earmarked it but I have not caught up with all my reading yet. I have been pretty busy plus I spent all Thursday in bed as I was feeling a little crook. No silly, I was ill I was not feeling up one of the local villains who is small in stature . Will catch up today, Friday.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Only in Australia! Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What do clogged pores have to do with comedy?


It's a riot when you unplug them?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's a riot when you unplug them?


Unplugging them - is that like running an old switchboard? Can you see the wires going from one plug to another and looking like wrinkles? Just don't call me Igor!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This made me think of ears plugged with wax. Do they do ear-candling in Melbourne? It's usually done in the same places that do eyebrow-threading, I think. What I gather is that they really put a wick in the ear and light it to melt the wax. Or am I misunderstanding something?


Good grief! I am imagining them using one of those wax birthday candles that doesn't go out and keeps sparking! I think I am getting punchy and it is time to knock it off for the day. Sayonara.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Very funny. And should I not call you Ee-gor or Eye-gor?


If I fold myself over enough like Marty Feldman it is Eye-gor.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's Thursday. As others have pointed out, strange things happen on Thursdays.
> 
> I love the mental picture of someone with those candles in her ears (I doubt that many men would do it) and begging someone to blow them out, while they keep reigniting.


Surprisingly, it has been a rather "quiet" Thursday on KP. I'm kind of liking it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Marty Feldman was one of those character actors who are irreplaceable. He not only looked funny; he made full use of those funny looks.


He made the most unusual faces and I loved his creepy eyes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> True. The ones who get strange on Thursdays are conspicuous by their absence.


That's ok with me!   :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> True. The ones who get strange on Thursdays are conspicuous by their absence.


Sorry, I'll make up for it next Thurs.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Or even today:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Cheeky. I knew you'd come to my rescue. I can't believe Marilyn took it seriously.


Always happy to oblige, Purl.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This made me think of ears plugged with wax. Do they do ear-candling in Melbourne? It's usually done in the same places that do eyebrow-threading, I think. What I gather is that they really put a wick in the ear and light it to melt the wax. Or am I misunderstanding something?


You got it right girl. They put the ear candle in one ear, light it and look at the other ear. When they can see the candle light shining out of that ear they put the candle out as they know the blockage has been cleared and there is a clear breezeway through from the right ear to the left ear.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You got it right girl. They put the ear candle in one ear, light it and look at the other ear. When they can see the candle light shining out of that ear they put the candle out as they know the blockage has been cleared and there is a clear breezeway through from the right ear to the left ear.


Sort of like getting a brain scan and the report coming back "They didn't find anything".


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sort of like getting a brain scan and the report coming back "They didn't find anything".


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

My attitude for today


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> My attitude for today


Shaw said that whenever he got the urge to exercise, he would lie (lay) down 'till the feeling passed.

My attitude for life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now O'Reilly! I can see someone going off on something you see in his eyes. Can't you see him gliding through the Everglades?



Poor Purl said:


> Yes. The screenshot is real.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

See you tomorrow when you recover from your fitness delusion.



jbandsma said:


> My attitude for today


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's me too.



SQM said:


> Shaw said that whenever he got the urge to exercise, he would lie (lay) down 'till the feeling passed.
> 
> My attitude for life.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Shaw said that whenever he got the urge to exercise, he would lie (lay) down 'till the feeling passed.
> 
> My attitude for life.


That statement describes my attitude toward housework.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> That statement describes my attitude toward housework.


I am totally guilty of that also. If I don't exercise and I don't do housework, what do I do?

Answer: Nothing much. I am indeed a sloth.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> He's regarded by some on KP as a real heart-throb. Bleeah.


EEEWWWWWW!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am totally guilty of that also. If I don't exercise and I don't do housework, what do I do?
> 
> Answer: Nothing much. I am indeed a sloth.


I'll make it easy for you sloth. Open your windows and your door. The wind will blow the dust right out!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll make it easy for you sloth. Open your windows and your door. The wind will blow the dust right out!


That is too strenuous. I just take off my glasses and the dust disappears. Sloth magic.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And the flies right in.


Around here it would be the mosquito swarm.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

100th Anniversary of the ANZAC landing this morning. I am sitting in my study watching the steady stream of cars making their way to the dawn service at Blackboy Hill remembrance site. My home is built on the edge of what was the Blackboy Hill Army Camp, where the diggers trained before they sailed from Albany for war in October 1914. There will be a lot of people at the dawn service this year. I will not be attending, I will remember their sacrifice quietly. They are expecting 60,000 to attend the Dawn Service at the Kings Park War Memorial this year. I remember the dawn service from the late 1950s when only a handful of people would attend.

_They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
We will remember them._


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> 100th Anniversary of the ANZAC landing this morning. I am sitting in my study watching the steady stream of cars making their way to the dawn service at Blackboy Hill remembrance site. My home is built on the edge of what was the Blackboy Hill Army Camp, where the diggers trained before they sailed from Albany for war in October 1914. There will be a lot of people at the dawn service this year. I will not be attending, I will remember their sacrifice quietly. They are expecting 60,000 to attend the Dawn Service at the Kings Park War Memorial this year. I remember the dawn service from the late 1950s when only a handful of people would attend.
> 
> _They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
> ...


=============================
I well remember Anzac day when we lived in New Zealand we attended the services while we were there. I remember 
the poem too and have heard it here -

do you know: in Flander's fields written by a Canadian in WWI?

IN FLANDERS FIELDS
The Worlds Most Famous WAR MEMORIAL POEM
By Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place: and in the sky
The larks still bravely singing fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the dead: Short days ago,
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved: and now we lie
In Flanders fields!

Take up our quarrel with the foe
To you, from failing hands, we throw
The torch: be yours to hold it high
If ye break faith with us who die,
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields

Composed at the battlefront on May 3, 1915
during the second battle of Ypres, Belgium

He died the day after writing the poem.
-----------------------------
_It is my contribution to your Anzac Day. I have memories of the service in Orewa,North Island -New Zealand. l972 and l973_

Shirley (Pat had just retired from the Canadian Army) so we were very interested in AnZac day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> He's regarded by some on KP as a real heart-throb. Bleeah.


Remarkable. And sickening.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll make it easy for you sloth. Open your windows and your door. The wind will blow the dust right out!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> That is too strenuous. I just take off my glasses and the dust disappears. Sloth magic.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Always remembered. Never forgotten.



EveMCooke said:


> 100th Anniversary of the ANZAC landing this morning. I am sitting in my study watching the steady stream of cars making their way to the dawn service at Blackboy Hill remembrance site. My home is built on the edge of what was the Blackboy Hill Army Camp, where the diggers trained before they sailed from Albany for war in October 1914. There will be a lot of people at the dawn service this year. I will not be attending, I will remember their sacrifice quietly. They are expecting 60,000 to attend the Dawn Service at the Kings Park War Memorial this year. I remember the dawn service from the late 1950s when only a handful of people would attend.
> 
> _They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> That is too strenuous. I just take off my glasses and the dust disappears. Sloth magic.


Why didn't you tell me that BEFORE I had the surgery?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Why didn't you tell me that BEFORE I had the surgery?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And remarkably sickening.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Touche.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Why didn't you tell me that BEFORE I had the surgery?


Ha Ha. I have mentioned it before. To adapt my method to your new clear vision, put on your old distance glasses and the floors and furniture will be a blurr. So no dust.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think the Sloth should write an anti-housekeeping book. It would be a hit.



 SQM said:


> Ha Ha. I have mentioned it before. To adapt my method to your new clear vision, put on your old distance glasses and the floors and furniture will be a blurr. So no dust.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I think the Sloth should write an anti-housekeeping book. It would be a hit.


Nice idea but it would be only one paragraph.

Only deal with the dust that you absolutely see and then pick it up with your hands and throw it away. (Thanks to my friend Cynthia for that tip.) Send your laundry out for others to wash. Don't bother with the tub if you only take showers.(Cynthia again.) Use those wipes for sinks and countertops occasionally. Clean the toilet when someone is coming over. Use those red lint brushes for removing the cat fur from the couch and chair when you start to sneeze. Let the rain wash the bird bleep off the windows. Decorate minimally so you don't have dusty chachkas. Keep your blinds open when having company. That's my book.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha. I have mentioned it before. To adapt my method to your new clear vision, put on your old distance glasses and the floors and furniture will be a blurr. So no dust.


Which I probably missed because I couldn't see it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hopey ou are feeling better, J! :shock: :shock:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hopey ou are feeling better, J! :shock: :shock:


Yeah. Doing fine. Now I have to make an appointment to have the other eye done. :x


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I've just finished watching a series of ANZAC Day memorial services across my great country Australia. It's the 100 year anniversary of WW1 in which Australia lost in excess of 60,000 men.

From what I know about the First World War, it achieved little for Australia except the ability to commemorate those who died. All war is futile.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah. Doing fine. Now I have to make an appointment to have the other eye done. :x


Well at least this time you will know what to expect! :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm taking notes.



SQM said:


> Nice idea but it would be only one paragraph.
> 
> Only deal with the dust that you absolutely see and then pick it up with your hands and throw it away. (Thanks to my friend Cynthia for that tip.) Send your laundry out for others to wash. Don't bother with the tub if you only take showers.(Cynthia again.) Use those wipes for sinks and countertops occasionally. Clean the toilet when someone is coming over. Use those red lint brushes for removing the cat fur from the couch and chair when you start to sneeze. Let the rain wash the bird bleep off the windows. Decorate minimally so you don't have dusty chachkas. Keep your blinds open when having company. That's my book.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't miss it. You can go home again.



Poor Purl said:


> Hey, Everybody. I've restarted the POV Liberal thread, and Designer is helping out, but no one else has shown up there.
> 
> It's important to have a political thread that isn't all mixed up with surgery and pregnancy or cookery and bakery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is anyone watching CNN the Whitehouse correspondents Dinner.

Very interesting - the President is on right now- His speech is something.

I Lots of digs at different people. I didn't see his whole speech but mentioned ACA, Cruz, and other things. I imagine they will repeat it all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you see it the night Stephen Colbert hosted it and really dug into Bush?


yes I did. There is a woman comic on in a few minutes and I have seen her before on ABC I believe. She should do a good job.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Is anyone watching CNN the Whitehouse correspondents Dinner.
> 
> Very interesting - the President is on right now- His speech is something.
> 
> I Lots of digs at different people. I didn't see his whole speech but mentioned ACA, Cruz, and other things. I imagine they will repeat it all.


I just turned it on. I hope they show the whole thing again. Cecily Strong is talking now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Darn! I missed it. Maybe it will be on Youtube.

OOH OOHh wait! CNN is airing it again. I'll have to grab some popcorn.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Hey, Everybody. I've restarted the POV Liberal thread, and Designer is helping out, but no one else has shown up there.
> 
> It's important to have a political thread that isn't all mixed up with surgery and pregnancy or cookery and bakery.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it is interesting. I clicked on to watch, but haven't done any commenting yet.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Nice idea but it would be only one paragraph.
> 
> Only deal with the dust that you absolutely see and then pick it up with your hands and throw it away. (Thanks to my friend Cynthia for that tip.) Send your laundry out for others to wash. Don't bother with the tub if you only take showers.(Cynthia again.) Use those wipes for sinks and countertops occasionally. Clean the toilet when someone is coming over. Use those red lint brushes for removing the cat fur from the couch and chair when you start to sneeze. Let the rain wash the bird bleep off the windows. Decorate minimally so you don't have dusty chachkas. Keep your blinds open when having company. That's my book.


...and never use lightbulbs over 40 watts.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> ...and never use lightbulbs over 40 watts.


Put up get well cards so that visitors thing you haven't been able to clean because you've been sick. If you're lucky, they'll feel so bad for you that they'll do the cleaning.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Put up get well cards so that visitors thing you haven't been able to clean because you've been sick. If you're lucky, they'll feel so bad for you that they'll do the cleaning.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Put up get well cards so that visitors thing you haven't been able to clean because you've been sick. If you're lucky, they'll feel so bad for you that they'll do the cleaning.


Great idea. Gee you are a creative thinker. I like the idea of dim lights too. Both wise suggestions on the magic of house cleaning.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Great idea. Gee you are a creative thinker. I like the idea of dim lights too. Both wise suggestions on the magic of house cleaning.


I have a swivel sweeper that my grandson loves to play with, so we play a little game of you missed a spot, over there. My husband, when we were first married, worked at the Iowa Braille School as a janitor. He took care of the gym, pool, and bowling alley. Trying to get everything done at times when the kids weren't in the areas was sometimes quite a job. The Phyis Ed teacher told him one day, don't stress about it so much. If it looks clean, don't worry about it, so that is my philosophy now. I know where the dirt and dust are, but if it looks ok, I don't worry about it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And if there are dirty pots and dishes in the kitchen sink, move them to the oven. If you're sick, you shouldn't be cooking anyway.


Not to sure if I will include this last suggestion in my Sloth's Book of House Cleaning. One of the necessary ingredients in my book will be a dishwasher. However, *you must pile up the dishes in the sink until Happy Hour at 5, then you load the dishwasher but don't run it till after dinner. Then put your midnight snack dishes in the sink and repeat from *.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> I have a swivel sweeper that my grandson loves to play with, so we play a little game of you missed a spot, over there. My husband, when we were first married, worked at the Iowa Braille School as a janitor. He took care of the gym, pool, and bowling alley. Trying to get everything done at times when the kids weren't in the areas was sometimes quite a job. The Phyis Ed teacher told him one day, don't stress about it so much. If it looks clean, don't worry about it, so that is my philosophy now. I know where the dirt and dust are, but if it looks ok, I don't worry about it.


I'm also a big fan of my grandmother's philosophy, which centered on hospitality.

Guests must be catered to. If a guest comes to my house looking for dirt, they definitely should find some.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I'm also a big fan of my grandmother's philosophy, which centered on hospitality.
> 
> Guests must be catered to. If a guest comes to my house looking for dirt, they definitely should find some.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And if there are dirty pots and dishes in the kitchen sink, move them to the oven. If you're sick, you shouldn't be cooking anyway.


That is why foil baking pans and paper plates were invented!

Another trick if you have a two tub sink is to have a cutting board to fit over at least one where you hide the dirty dishes. Remember the tubs in the sinks of older apartments?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> That is why foil baking pans and paper plates were invented!
> 
> Another trick if you have a two tub sink is to have a cutting board to fit over at least one where you hide the dirty dishes. Remember the tubs in the sinks of older apartments?


I will let you write a chapter in the Sloth book. I like how you think.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will let you write a chapter in the Sloth book. I like how you think.


You don't even have to give me credit. I don't want to lose my home ec credentials!

But think of the uses of opaque Rubbermaid tubs as hiding places. You can even put a pillow on top for extra seating.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> You don't even have to give me credit. I don't want to lose my home ec credentials!
> 
> But think of the uses of opaque Rubbermaid tubs as hiding places. You can even put a pillow on top for extra seating.


By golly you can teach us all how to be home un-ec. More tips please.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dirty clothes can hide behind a shower curtain.



SQM said:


> Not to sure if I will include this last suggestion in my Sloth's Book of House Cleaning. One of the necessary ingredients in my book will be a dishwasher. However, *you must pile up the dishes in the sink until Happy Hour at 5, then you load the dishwasher but don't run it till after dinner. Then put your midnight snack dishes in the sink and repeat from *.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Wouldn't this be good material for a new thread?


Okay. I will start it now. I will entitle it - Tips for Slothful Ways of Avoiding Cleaning.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I'm also a big fan of my grandmother's philosophy, which centered on hospitality.
> 
> Guests must be catered to. If a guest comes to my house looking for dirt, they definitely should find some.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> You don't even have to give me credit. I don't want to lose my home ec credentials!
> 
> But think of the uses of opaque Rubbermaid tubs as hiding places. You can even put a pillow on top for extra seating.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How to avoid housework and knit more.



Poor Purl said:


> Wouldn't this be good material for a new thread?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I get to do it all again on May 27. Lucky me. But, after that I shouldn't need another change in my glasses...ever, considering my age.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> How to avoid housework and knit more.


Yes! Get over there; it's very funny. Tips for Slothful Ways of Avoiding Cleaning, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-334048-1.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, I get to do it all again on May 27. Lucky me. But, after that I shouldn't need another change in my glasses...ever, considering my age.


My favorite thing about it: I only had the right eye done, but they made it match the left, so I can buy reading glasses at the 99-cent store. Yours will undoubtedly match, too.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

What is happening in the USA. Latest headlines from 18 minutes ago - Looting and violent riots in Baltimore after funeral of Freddie Gray.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> What is happening in the USA. Latest headlines from 18 minutes ago - Looting and violent riots in Baltimore after funeral of Freddie Gray.


It's one more chapter in the Police killing Black Men story. But Baltimore has a black mayor and a black police chief, and is, I think, a majority black city. I guess in this case the black citizens know they don't have to put up with it, though I don't think looting and violence will help their cause.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> What is happening in the USA. Latest headlines from 18 minutes ago - Looting and violent riots in Baltimore after funeral of Freddie Gray.


Uh, something about how people are not supposed to die while in police custody or something. But I don't understand violence.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

it was horrible watching the violence and looting today on TV. During Katrina, my mom was dying but i remember watching TV for a few minutes and seeing people take advantage of the situation by looting. I was totally disgusted.

Also EveeeM - remember that CNN, et al, wants the viewers so they really jack up the violence aspect. It was not in the whole town but the poorest section of Baltimore.

Yet I was surprised how slow the police and mayor were to react. 

I never understood the psychology of burning your own neighborhood. Take a bus and burn the property of the 1% if you are in such a frustrated rage. (I am not advocating this - it is just a comment. ) I don't want to lose 100 posts.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Uh, something about how people are not supposed to die while in police custody or something. But I don't understand violence.


I heard a comment from a guy about the NAACP. I think he said in 1941 the main thing on their agenda was police brutality. Here it is, 74 years later and nothing has changed. Now because of cell phones, things are being recorded. The policeman who shot Walter Scott in the back had written his report telling things differently than they actually happened. He is now charged with murder because it was recorded, but just think of all the brutality that was not recorded. All the police stick together and back each other up, right or wrong doesn't matter. The situation in Baltimore could occur in any city in the US at any time. I haven't heard of a situation like that in CR, but I am guessing that it probably has. 
I can only imagine what could happen if republicans gain more control and continue to do away with laws put in place to protect minorities.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> it was horrible watching the violence and looting today on TV. During Katrina, my mom was dying but i remember watching TV for a few minutes and seeing people take advantage of the situation by looting. I was totally disgusted.
> 
> Also EveeeM - remember that CNN, et al, wants the viewers so they really jack up the violence aspect. It was not in the whole town but the poorest section of Baltimore.
> 
> ...


I saw the headlines on the PC on the Australian Broadcasting Commission website, a written article. I do not think we get the CNN broadcasts in Australia. The only news broadcasts I watch are the Australian Broadcasting Commission news services, the ABC, which is funded by the Australian Federal Government and not private media outlets. I have not turned the TV on today. I cannot understand why the protesters have to resort to such destruction and looting. Is it necessary?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I saw the headlines on the PC on the Australian Broadcasting Commission website, a written article. I do not think we get the CNN broadcasts in Australia. The only news broadcasts I watch are the Australian Broadcasting Commission news services, the ABC, which is funded by the Australian Federal Government and not private media outlets. I have not turned the TV on today. I cannot understand why the protesters have to resort to such destruction and looting. Is it necessary?


It is not necessary, but the police brutality has been going on for years, and there are always those few in the crowd that will start this kind of thing. The young man that died had his funeral today and his family really didn't want this to happen and begged people to demonstrate peacefully, but it didn't stay that way. There have been times when people have come from other states and caused trouble like this. It really defeats the purpose of what they want to happen.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been reading about police brutality and am beginning to wonder what our police force is being taught. 

Protect and serve or Shoot first and ask questions later? 

I grew up respecting the police but now I wonder just what kind of people make up our law enforcement today?

Killers? Bigots? George Zimmermanns?

I am truly afraid for minorities, they seem like targets.

Maybe demonstrations and riots are the only way this fascist police behavior can be held up to public scrutiny.

And then what?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm worried about riots in Baltimore. Nothing good to come from it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I have been reading about police brutality and am beginning to wonder what our police force is being taught.
> 
> Protect and serve or Shoot first and ask questions later?
> 
> ...


I think there are many good policemen/women. The problem is do the good ones have the guts to call out the ones that aren't. There seems to be such a brotherhood that no one wants to cross and they always back each other up. Anyone with a cell phone has to be ready at a minutes notice to record the bad ones. They have proven they will lie at the drop of a hat.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> What is happening in the USA. Latest headlines from 18 minutes ago - Looting and violent riots in Baltimore after funeral of Freddie Gray.


And what do the rioters accomplish? They have destroyed a neighborhood pharmacy that will probably never reopen costing jobs and convenient access to necessities for an entire community. They destroy the credibility of their presumed cause, which can only be resolved by communication, peaceful involvement, and cooperation among all parties involved. And they have made many people afraid to visit a city that has many wonderful attractions and has worked hard to make itself a positive place. The harbor area is a tourist and boaters' mecca and the Orioles' park, Camden Yards, is a lovely baseball venue.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And what do the rioters accomplish? They have destroyed a neighborhood pharmacy that will probably never reopen costing jobs and convenient access to necessities for an entire community. They destroy the credibility of their presumed cause, which can only be resolved by communication, peaceful involvement, and cooperation among all parties involved. And they have made many people afraid to visit a city that has many wonderful attractions and has worked hard to make itself a positive place. The harbor area is a tourist and boaters' mecca and the Orioles' park, Camden Yards, is a lovely baseball venue.


I hate to say it but the places you have listed are mainly 'white people' attractions. How many of those listed places do you think the poor...mostly minorities...can afford to take advantage of? And while city funds and tax breaks have gone to build and support these things, resentment grows over the money NOT spent to prosecute slum lords, maintain schools, etc. And if you want to know who comes to a protest ready for a riot, look to the ones in military style battle uniforms.

Is it right. NO! But I understand where it's coming from; years and years of 'yes you are free now but we're never going to let you forget that from slaves you came and to slaves you shall return'.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone looking for sense in the senseless violence in Baltimore is going to come up empty - if all one is seeking is common sense.

How quickly we try to dismiss the violence as the work of thugs and "outside agitators" who only want to destroy - and destroy their very own neighborhoods. To those of us who don't have generations of rage over discrimination, police brutality and grinding poverty as part of our everyday reality, it's easy to criticize and say nothing is accomplished by rioting.

Take a few minutes to research poverty and police brutality in Baltimore - not this weeks' news, but that written last year or the year before that. Then ask yourself, how long would you continue to wait for justice and opportunity? How much would you worry about preserving the "credibility" of your pleas for honest investigations into the egregious behavior of the police, or a way out of the hopelessness of your economic situation? How long would you be willing to be a "good" citizen, waiting for the white community to develop a conscience?

Consider the human mentality that allows rioting over winning a sporting event - against the rioting that is sparked and fed by years of abuse. Rioting never makes sense. Neither did the killing of Freddie Gray. The police are being vague about why that young man was being pursued in the first place. They say he "might" have been involved in "recent" illegal activity but nowhere I looked could I find any legitimate reason for them to have approached him. They have given NO LEGITIMATE excuse for stopping him. Yes, he fled, but please, don't use that as an excuse to say he caused his own death. When they caught up with him he was found to have a knife - but he isn't being accused of pulling it or threatening anyone with it. Then he was brutally murdered. Seriously - can there be any other plausible explanation for the injuries that killed him? The police say they failed to strap him into the police van. What? There was no traffic accident or other reason given for him to have been thrown around the back of the van sufficiently to incur a severed spine and crushed larynx. Do they want us to believe he caused those injuries to himself?

Of course, we have now seen the obligatory publishing of Gray's rap sheet. Which is, of course, immaterial. But please do read the following article, which adds relevant details left out of the list of charges against him. http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-rodricks-0423-20150422-column.html

Now, let's consider those facts against the backdrop of the everyday reality of cities like Baltimore:

About 14 million Whites and 2.6 million African Americans report using an illicit drug

5 times as many Whites are using drugs as African Americans, yet African Americans are sent to prison for drug offenses at 10 times the rate of Whites

African Americans represent 12% of the total population of drug users, but 38% of those arrested for drug offenses, and 59% of those in state prison for a drug offense.

African Americans serve virtually as much time in prison for a drug offense (58.7 months) as whites do for a violent offense (61.7 months). (Sentencing Project)

I also looked up "police brutality in Baltimore" and found that the city has a long history of brutality that has gone unaddressed. Promises broken. Business as usual. In light of the attention being focused on the outrages inflicted daily by bad cops, is it any wonder that the simmering rage over police brutality erupted into rioting?

And the police chief claims high schoolers thought it would be "cute" to throw bricks at the police.

Do we continue to dismiss this as senseless criminality or do we demand justice for all?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I hate to say it but the places you have listed are mainly 'white people' attractions. How many of those listed places do you think the poor...mostly minorities...can afford to take advantage of? And while city funds and tax breaks have gone to build and support these things, resentment grows over the money NOT spent to prosecute slum lords, maintain schools, etc. And if you want to know who comes to a protest ready for a riot, look to the ones in military style battle uniforms.
> 
> Is it right. NO! But I understand where it's coming from; years and years of 'yes you are free now but we're never going to let you forget that from slaves you came and to slaves you shall return'.


I agree with you, jbandsma. Rioters who destroy "their" city are sending a pretty clear message that they don't feel it's theirs at all. I don't condone violence of any sort, but I also find I don't have many tears to shed over a CVS pharmacy or a smooshed patrol car. I'd much rather have folks take out their anger and frustration on material objects that can be replaced than each other.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO a solution must be long term. There are no simple answers. I hope we address it sooner rather than later and chasing statistics won't work. No tsking allowed.



DGreen said:


> Anyone looking for sense in the senseless violence in Baltimore is going to come up empty - if all one is seeking is common sense.
> 
> How quickly we try to dismiss the violence as the work of thugs and "outside agitators" who only want to destroy - and destroy their very own neighborhoods. To those of us who don't have generations of rage over discrimination, police brutality and grinding poverty as part of our everyday reality, it's easy to criticize and say nothing is accomplished by rioting.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, jbandsma. Rioters who destroy "their" city are sending a pretty clear message that they don't feel it's theirs at all. I don't condone violence of any sort, but I also find I don't have many tears to shed over a CVS pharmacy or a smooshed patrol car. I'd much rather have folks take out their anger and frustration on material objects that can be replaced than each other.


Jobs were lost with the destruction of the CVS. And what about the seniors who relied on the neighborhood CVS for their meds? It was not just a material object.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do we equate these most unfortunate circumstances with a murder?



SQM said:


> Jobs were lost with the destruction of the CVS. And what about the seniors who relied on the neighborhood CVS for their meds? It was not just a material object.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jobs were lost with the destruction of the CVS. And what about the seniors who relied on the neighborhood CVS for their meds? It was not just a material object.


True, SQM--but people are frustrated. Yet another African-American man has died in police custody under "mysterious circumstances" (his neck was snapped--is there really any question as to what happened?). The violence is not going to stop until the underlying issues are addressed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO justice is not color blind in the USA. This is the unfortunate result.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Do we equate these most unfortunate circumstances with a murder?


That was a silly remark. We were not talking about the murder but about the rioters and trying to understand their motivations.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> True, SQM--but people are frustrated. Yet another African-American man has died in police custody under "mysterious circumstances" (his neck was snapped--is there really any question as to what happened?). The violence is not going to stop until the underlying issues are addressed.


This is the truth. With serious cutbacks in Education and the fact that parts of the neighborhood were never rebuilt from the '68 riots show us what Baltimore's priorities are.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Jobs were lost with the destruction of the CVS. And what about the seniors who relied on the neighborhood CVS for their meds? It was not just a material object.


Jobs at ONE CVS pharmacy? Weigh that against the overall picture. Yes, the destruction of the pharmacy was bad and may even be termed inexcusable. There will be no solution to the ills of Baltimore by decrying the loss of those jobs or for the real inconvenience to the people it served.

Where is the outrage over the ongoing suffering of so many others that led to the frustration, rage and sense of powerlessness that sparked such violence?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> That was a silly remark. We were not talking about the murder but about the rioters and trying to understand their motivations.


I don't feel it's silly at all. Do you honestly think there would have been a riot if Freddie Gray's neck had not been broken?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Where is the outrage over the ongoing suffering of so many others that led to the frustration, rage and sense of powerlessness that sparked such violence?


You forgot to add "over not only years but decades".

As an aside, our local CVS has less than 10 employees. If conditions were the same here, 7 of them would be out on the street.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, I forgot for a moment...things are pretty much the same here. Only waiting for the grand jury next week. If they don't send Slager to trial, the simmering here will boil over much as it has in Baltimore.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You forgot to add "over not only years but decades".
> 
> As an aside, our local CVS has less than 10 employees. If conditions were the same here, 7 of them would be out on the street.


Agree again, jbandsma. Fretting about the fate of the drugstore employees is like wailing about the surviving crew members of _Titanic_ being unemployed. There's far more at stake here than the loss of a few jobs.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Oh, I forgot for a moment...things are pretty much the same here. Only waiting for the grand jury next week. If they don't send Slager to trial, the simmering here will boil over much as it has in Baltimore.


Lucky you! I can't believe he won't brought to trial, but the whole situation is so crazy one never knows.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

I saw a video of police throwing the first stones at some rioters, thus inciting the rioters, egging them on. Regardless of whether or not the video was carefully edited to make it look completely different from what actually happened, there is a strong sense in which police did throw stones first over many years culminating in the murder of Freddie Gray. Baltimore apparently needs its Gandhi or perhaps Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Camacho said:


> I saw a video of police throwing the first stones at some rioters, thus inciting the rioters, egging them on. Regardless of whether or not the video was carefully edited to make it look completely different from what actually happened, there is a strong sense in which police did throw stones first over many years culminating in the murder of Freddie Gray. Baltimore apparently needs its Gandhi or perhaps Martin Luther King, Jr.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Lucky you! I can't believe he won't brought to trial, but the whole situation is so crazy one never knows.


Anybody else with the evidence they have against Slager would not be faced with a grand jury. Prosecutors would immediately send it to trial. Only when the evidence is iffy would a grand jury be seated. Add to that the fact that seating a grand jury was put off until May...in an effort, I believe, to try to calm things to the point where it wouldn't explode when he walks. Again, looking at it, calling for a grand jury can only be a ploy to make sure he doesn't face any true justice. Grand jury, city still paying his health insurance (yes I know his wife is pregnant...tell me any other employer that would do the same). Doesn't take much to seriously look like he's going to walk.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, and the grand jury is supposed to sit on May 4. Any bets on a postponement?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I don't feel it's silly at all. Do you honestly think there would have been a riot if Freddie Gray's neck had not been broken?


You weren't silly at all. It is scary that it continues to happen. I do agree that some of them were unthinking, stupid fools. And it is possible that there were outsiders causing some of the problems. It was because that young man died from mistreatment - his neck was broken. When are the police going to start to pay attention?

I didn't think they did much to stop the riots. Who ordered them to stand back and watch the looting. It is sooo sad.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

We're just hearing about THIS now? When it's been going on for how long?
http://consumerist.com/2015/04/27/senate-investigating-for-profit-foster-care-industry/


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Anybody else with the evidence they have against Slager would not be faced with a grand jury. Prosecutors would immediately send it to trial. Only when the evidence is iffy would a grand jury be seated. Add to that the fact that seating a grand jury was put off until May...in an effort, I believe, to try to calm things to the point where it wouldn't explode when he walks. Again, looking at it, calling for a grand jury can only be a ploy to make sure he doesn't face any true justice. Grand jury, city still paying his health insurance (yes I know his wife is pregnant...tell me any other employer that would do the same). Doesn't take much to seriously look like he's going to walk.


 Judy - More riots if he does.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Anyone looking for sense in the senseless violence in Baltimore is going to come up empty - if all one is seeking is common sense.
> 
> How quickly we try to dismiss the violence as the work of thugs and "outside agitators" who only want to destroy - and destroy their very own neighborhoods. To those of us who don't have generations of rage over discrimination, police brutality and grinding poverty as part of our everyday reality, it's easy to criticize and say nothing is accomplished by rioting.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jobs were lost with the destruction of the CVS. And what about the seniors who relied on the neighborhood CVS for their meds? It was not just a material object.


I think Susan was talking about lives taken. Luckily no one was killed last night. I still wonder why the Police didn't at least protect the pharmacy -- it seemed to be the spark as all the drugs were there. You would think they might have 
surrounded it when the first sign of it being under attack was 
reported. I would like to hear your reaction to what happened and how it was handled. I hope they can contain the troubles tonight.

I also agree with Judy's and Green's posts which to me explained the situation with the African Americans and their history. It was extremely well explained imo. Every black man and woman in the US has a feeling of resentment, for the treatment of their ancestors and the treatment each generation has received in the years since the Slaves were freed. They don't have the opportunities to advance. They have been shown all their lives that they are still considered 2nd class citizens. They are filled with anger. I am an outsider looking in, and maybe I am overstepping by saying that I feel exactly the same as Judy does and was glad she expressed her thoughts in her post.

Some have 
overcome these problems and done very well,most have not had the education nor the belief that they CAN, because they have been treated as 'second, or third class citizens since the 
day they were born. Green's post just shows the differences and they aren't going to go away unless a lot of people can join together and make huge changes.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cudos to Chief Operating Officer of Baltimore Orioles, John Angelus, (sp) for his informed and impassioned statement on the status of living conditions etc in Baltimore and across the country. 
I do not know if mainstream media covered his remarks or not maybe someone here knows.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I live in North Charleston in a very racially diverse neighborhood. Here is my personal experience:

My husband has never been stopped for a 'traffic violation' even when he's done a roll-through at a stop sign. (I don't drive) My neighbor, an African American woman gets stopped at least twice a month just pulling into her driveway.

Several years ago we had a crack house catty-corner from us. People used to lock their 2 little kids out of the house while they did business. They were white...we could never get the cops to come down no matter how many times we (indicating the neighbors also, not just us personally) called and reported them. We finally got rid of them by taking the license plates numbers of the customers and making it known we were watching. They finally moved out.

Neighbors 2 doors down had the SWAT team break down their door because someone 'said' there was marijuana in the house. There wasn't. This didn't happen in the dead of night either, broad daylight, no knock, nothing. Family is black.

Next door, house was empty because the owners were trying to sell it, work was being done to get it ready to show. SWAT team in riot gear broke down the doors searching for 'squatters'. We tried to give them the owners' phone numbers to get them to come open the doors before they used the ramrod. We were told to go back in our house and stay there. I'm still surprised we weren't next...oh wait, we're white.

Not a week goes by that we don't directly observe what goes on but it's only been lately that we have the equipment to film it when we see it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Anybody else with the evidence they have against Slager would not be faced with a grand jury. Prosecutors would immediately send it to trial. Only when the evidence is iffy would a grand jury be seated. Add to that the fact that seating a grand jury was put off until May...in an effort, I believe, to try to calm things to the point where it wouldn't explode when he walks. Again, looking at it, calling for a grand jury can only be a ploy to make sure he doesn't face any true justice. Grand jury, city still paying his health insurance (yes I know his wife is pregnant...tell me any other employer that would do the same). Doesn't take much to seriously look like he's going to walk.


 

If that happens I'll take to the streets myself to demonstrate (peacefully, of course). This is California, but I bet the bank that there'll be coast-to-coast demonstrations if Slager walks.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I live in North Charleston in a very racially diverse neighborhood. Here is my personal experience:
> 
> My husband has never been stopped for a 'traffic violation' even when he's done a roll-through at a stop sign. (I don't drive) My neighbor, an African American woman gets stopped at least twice a month just pulling into her driveway.
> 
> ...


Write a letter to the local newspapers with this kind of info.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You weren't silly at all. It is scary that it continues to happen. I do agree that some of them were unthinking, stupid fools. And it is possible that there were outsiders causing some of the problems. It was because that young man died from mistreatment - his neck was broken. When are the police going to start to pay attention?
> 
> I didn't think they did much to stop the riots. Who ordered them to stand back and watch the looting. It is sooo sad.


I think they were afraid, Designer. It was something to see videos of armored police officers backing down the street under a hail of bottles and rocks. They didn't stand a chance of restoring order with an angry mob right in their faces. Better a temporary retreat than demonstrators and police officers being injured or killed.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Write a letter to the local newspapers with this kind of info.


They won't publish it. It's been tried. Criticize authority here, publicly, or try to and it'll never get heard.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think they were afraid, Designer. It was something to see videos of armored police officers backing down the street under a hail of bottles and rocks. They didn't stand a chance of restoring order with an angry mob right in their faces. Better a temporary retreat than demonstrators and police officers being injured or killed.


I understand your point, Susan. It would however have made a difference in my opinion if they had encircled the Pharmacy and the liquor stores as it is obvious that was going to be the main focus? These scenes are not part of my experience - hard to understand. Some people being interviewed onABC and CNN suggested that the police were deliberately not dealing with the problems in retaliation. I find it hard to agree with that though. That is not confirmed - although a friend was watching all day and evening and told me she saw those bites.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I understand your point, Susan. It would however have made a difference in my opinion if they had encircled the Pharmacy and the liquor stores as it is obvious that was going to be the main focus? These scenes are not part of my experience - hard to understand. Some people being interviewed onABC and CNN suggested that the police were deliberately not dealing with the problems in retaliation. I find it hard to agree with that though. That is not confirmed - although a friend was watching all day and evening and told me she saw those bites.


I can well believe that the police would try to make a statement of their own by refusing to intervene--why should they risk their necks defending pharmacies and liquor stores? Overall though, I believe it's a dumb strategy. Eventually law enforcement will HAVE to step in, and the protesters/rioters will be all the harder to deal with.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> They won't publish it. It's been tried. Criticize authority here, publicly, or try to and it'll never get heard.


Perhaps SC might try what NC is doing with Moral Mondays.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I hate to say it but the places you have listed are mainly 'white people' attractions. How many of those listed places do you think the poor...mostly minorities...can afford to take advantage of? And while city funds and tax breaks have gone to build and support these things, resentment grows over the money NOT spent to prosecute slum lords, maintain schools, etc. And if you want to know who comes to a protest ready for a riot, look to the ones in military style battle uniforms.
> 
> Is it right. NO! But I understand where it's coming from; years and years of 'yes you are free now but we're never going to let you forget that from slaves you came and to slaves you shall return'.


OMG, so very well said. I read all the "why destroy your own neighborhood" stuff, and I agree it doesn't make sense to most people. They have been told since they were little children that black people and the poor don't matter. The tv is on and even if they don't sit down to watch they hear and understand enough. A lot of the destruction was done by school kids. These kids have grown up with the police always watching them and assuming they are doing something wrong or are about to. They are always presumed guilty. They have been told by their parents that they will be treated differently than other kids and that they must respond differently. They took this as an opportunity to give it back to them. One mother was shown on tv as she was getting her son to go home with her. Hopefully there were more that did that. It definitely is wrong, but so understandable. It seems like every day there is another story about police shooting an unarmed black person for little or no reason. Just imagine all the times there was no one there with a camera and how that information spreads through the black community. There is a lot of resentment built up and this kind of thing will continue. Imagine how bad it could get if republicans gain complete control of this country and start taking more from minorities.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And what do the rioters accomplish? They have destroyed a neighborhood pharmacy that will probably never reopen costing jobs and convenient access to necessities for an entire community. They destroy the credibility of their presumed cause, which can only be resolved by communication, peaceful involvement, and cooperation among all parties involved. And they have made many people afraid to visit a city that has many wonderful attractions and has worked hard to make itself a positive place. The harbor area is a tourist and boaters' mecca and the Orioles' park, Camden Yards, is a lovely baseball venue.


But just once they had more control than the police. Does it make them look better, no of course not, but it made them feel powerful for just a little bit. It makes things worse for them in the long run, but they are just living in the moment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> OMG, so very well said. I read all the "why destroy your own neighborhood" stuff, and I agree it doesn't make sense to most people. They have been told since they were little children that black people and the poor don't matter. The tv is on and even if they don't sit down to watch they hear and understand enough. A lot of the destruction was done by school kids. These kids have grown up with the police always watching them and assuming they are doing something wrong or are about to. They are always presumed guilty. They have been told by their parents that they will be treated differently than other kids and that they must respond differently. They took this as an opportunity to give it back to them. One mother was shown on tv as she was getting her son to go home with her. Hopefully there were more that did that. It definitely is wrong, but so understandable. It seems like every day there is another story about police shooting an unarmed black person for little or no reason. Just imagine all the times there was no one there with a camera and how that information spreads through the black community. There is a lot of resentment built up and this kind of thing will continue. Imagine how bad it could get if republicans gain complete control of this country and start taking more from minorities.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Anyone looking for sense in the senseless violence in Baltimore is going to come up empty - if all one is seeking is common sense.
> 
> How quickly we try to dismiss the violence as the work of thugs and "outside agitators" who only want to destroy - and destroy their very own neighborhoods. To those of us who don't have generations of rage over discrimination, police brutality and grinding poverty as part of our everyday reality, it's easy to criticize and say nothing is accomplished by rioting.
> 
> ...


Very well said. Baltimore has paid out $5.7 MILLION, since 2011, because of charges of police brutality, but still nothing changes. Things continue as usual.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jobs were lost with the destruction of the CVS. And what about the seniors who relied on the neighborhood CVS for their meds? It was not just a material object.


What about the black kids who are always watched as if they are guilty of doing something wrong. They have been told by their parents that they will be treated differently and that they must act and react differently. They have lived with all the police brutality in their own homes, neighbors, friends, all their lives. This was their opportunity for pay backs. Right or wrong I don't think people should be surprised, and again I don't think you should expect them to act differently. Why should they be expected to just take it on the chin and move on. In 1941 the NAACP said the main problem was police brutality. Now 74 years later, nothing has changed and people are still saying "I don't understand why they destroy their own neighborhood?"


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think they were afraid, Designer. It was something to see videos of armored police officers backing down the street under a hail of bottles and rocks. They didn't stand a chance of restoring order with an angry mob right in their faces. Better a temporary retreat than demonstrators and police officers being injured or killed.


I am not sure I agree - so those who loot and burn are just to be ignored when police are standing in lines watching? 
They seem to have no problem when it is one or two people they are arresting and abusing, but when the shoe is on the other foot it is a different thing. I 
am far from able to figure out what should have taken place.
It is horrifying. Riots are scary things, we have had some riots after hockey games , winning and losing and it is mindless and stupid. This has so much more background as to where all people involved are.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> This is the truth. With serious cutbacks in Education and the fact that parts of the neighborhood were never rebuilt from the '68 riots show us what Baltimore's priorities are.


And I think this could happen in any city in the USA at any given time. I just wonder where and when the next one will be.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

It is amazing how much one''s complexion can affect the sort of treatment one gets. I am glad my older son is halfway around the world right now. Our family is not biracial, but my husband is red-headed, clearly white, and I am a little darker (was even darker as a child, and I have passed for Arab, Pakistani, and a few other things even as an adult.) Our older son is dark like me, and our younger son is even fairer than his dad DH has dark brown eyes, DS has lighter hazel-brown eyes.) Older son flew once without having shaved that morning and with his cello, and got stopped at every single airport we went through on our way from Boston to Seattle and back in 2002. Younger son used to carry, unbeknownst to us, a Leatherman with him in his glasses case, and didn't get stopped for that for years. He also has a full beard. He told us about that only after the fact, and fortunately DH talked with the TSA guys so that our son did not get into any trouble at all over that. (This is the kid whom we had to hold onto to keep him from running away from the crowds in the terminal, and keep comforting until we were actually seated on the plane. The wait at the gate could be hellish.)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

This is what John Angelos is quoted as replying to a sports reporter:

' Brett, speaking only for myself, I agree with your point that the principle of peaceful, non-violent protest and the observance of the rule of law is of utmost importance in any society. MLK, Gandhi, Mandela and all great opposition leaders throughout history have always preached this precept. Further, it is critical that in any democracy, investigation must be completed and due process must be honored before any government or police members are judged responsible.

That said, my greater source of personal concern, outrage and sympathy beyond this particular case is focused neither upon one nights property damage nor upon the acts, but is focused rather upon the past four-decade period during which an American political elite have shipped middle class and working class jobs away from Baltimore and cities and towns around the U.S. to third-world dictatorships like China and others, plunged tens of millions of good, hard-working Americans into economic devastation, and then followed that action around the nation by diminishing every Americans civil rights protections in order to control an unfairly impoverished population living under an ever-declining standard of living and suffering at the butt end of an ever-more militarized and aggressive surveillance state.

The innocent working families of all backgrounds whose lives and dreams have been cut short by excessive violence, surveillance, and other abuses of the Bill of Rights by government pay the true price, and ultimate price, and one that far exceeds the importances of any kids game played tonight, or ever, at Camden Yards. We need to keep in mind people are suffering and dying around the U.S., and while we are thankful no one was injured at Camden Yards, there is a far bigger picture for poor Americans in Baltimore and everywhere who dont have jobs and are losing economic civil and legal rights, and this makes inconvenience at a ballgame irrelevant in light of the needless suffering government is inflicting upon ordinary Americans."

Until Black people are treated as just People in society, there is certainly reason for resentment, disgust, and hatred. Until police treat all people equitably, we all have reason to distrust and fear them.

The comments about jobs being hijacked to other countries are probably closest to the heart of the issue. Also, until education is provided to all people the way it is to the more affluent, these resentments will continue to fester. My friend in a Southern Gulf state tells us about how public schools are being impoverished and private charter schools (and you can guess who is not being enrolled there) are being promoted. It is surely more important to make a strong National effort to address the social inequities that feed such riots than to throw billions at countries that are not our friends. By the way, anybody know how much has been repaid to the US for the loans made to rebuild Europe after WWII?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Camacho said:


> It is amazing how much one''s complexion can affect the sort of treatment one gets.


Here's a graphic that shows just that. The words on each picture are how the media described the events.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure I agree - so those who loot and burn are just to be ignored when police are standing in lines watching?


Sounds harsh, but in this case yes. Law enforcement and government officials were clearly taken by surprise and overwhelmed by the rioting, and it takes more than brute force to quell such uprisings. Civic leaders need to speak out against the violence, and moms and dads need to get out on the streets and bring their kids home. Most importantly, the citizens of Baltimore need to know that the situation regarding this case and other acts of police brutality are being addressed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> This is what John Angelos is quoted as replying to a sports reporter:
> 
> ' Brett, speaking only for myself, I agree with your point that the principle of peaceful, non-violent protest and the observance of the rule of law is of utmost importance in any society. MLK, Gandhi, Mandela and all great opposition leaders throughout history have always preached this precept. Further, it is critical that in any democracy, investigation must be completed and due process must be honored before any government or police members are judged responsible.
> 
> ...


Designer here :
I have often wondered what the Marshall Plan ,(which was used to reconstruct Europe after the war and was named after Sec. of State George Marshall } agreement was, for payment. I know a lot of it was given as a gift but if I remember correctly some of it was supposed to be repaid over time. I just read this link and the set up was much more involved that I knew. I also note that Canada gained from the Marshall plan. I had forgotten that. Please take the time to read how the Marshall Plan helped the European countries and therefore,

Here is a very good link as to how the Marshall Plan was set up and how it worked.

http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Marshall_Plan

It was much more political than I had realized. It is an interesting read. There are other links too.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds harsh, but in this case yes. Law enforcement and government officials were clearly taken by surprise and overwhelmed by the rioting, and it takes more than brute force to quell such uprisings. Civic leaders need to speak out against the violence, and moms and dads need to get out on the streets and bring their kids home. Most importantly, the citizens of Baltimore need to know that the situation regarding this case and other acts of police brutality are being addressed.


They're not being addressed. Not in any way that will help stop the abuse and brutality.

Baltimore


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Naomi Klein and Noam Chomsky have an interesting perspective of the Marshall Plan. Basically the precursor to globalization and international corporations that have resulted in US imperialism and environmental degradation. Uber capitalism.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Naomi Klein and Noam Chomsky have an interesting perspective of the Marshall Plan. Basically the precursor to globalization and international corporations that have resulted in US imperialism and environmental degradation. Uber capitalism.


That makes total sense and it got Germany under the thumb of the US. Indebtedness and losing a war is always great for the Victor.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Is anyone reading the interviews on Democracy Now that Amy Goodman is having with some of the women Nobel Peace Prize winners? Great listening and reading.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO this situation will be addressed by the Federal Government. New incidents crop up somewhere in the country every few days. I'm not the only one who's watching.



susanmos2000 said:


> If that happens I'll take to the streets myself to demonstrate (peacefully, of course). This is California, but I bet the bank that there'll be coast-to-coast demonstrations if Slager walks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Write to a national authority.



jbandsma said:


> They won't publish it. It's been tried. Criticize authority here, publicly, or try to and it'll never get heard.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We all demand justice for all.



NJG said:


> Very well said. Baltimore has paid out $5.7 MILLION, since 2011, because of charges of police brutality, but still nothing changes. Things continue as usual.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> And I think this could happen in any city in the USA at any given time. I just wonder where and when the next one will be.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The answer is the next one may be in your city. Stop it now. How angry would you be if your child were stopped and roughed up by police on a regular basis? I'd be mighty angry.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's another example...this time from Katrina. Note, the black man with food is LOOTING while the white couple, also with food, is FINDING. How minority communities survive without burning down their cities completely is what I don't understand.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> They're not being addressed. Not in any way that will help stop the abuse and brutality.
> 
> Baltimore


Shame on us all for permitting such a thing....over, and over, and over, and over, and over.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The answer is the next one may be in your city. Stop it now. How angry would you be if your child were stopped and roughed up by police on a regular basis? I'd be mighty angry.


So would I, and those kids are mighty angry too, but a lot of white people, republicans in particular, aren't too concerned because it doesn't happen to their kids, and they assume those that it does happen too, deserve it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> So would I, and those kids are mighty angry too, but a lot of white people, republicans in particular, aren't too concerned because it doesn't happen to their kids, and they assume those that it does happen too, deserve it.


Here is the view of a right-winger on the violence. Have a bucket handy in case you need to throw up:

_I think down the line everyone knows this violence has very little, if anything, to do with the death of Mr. Gray, police brutality, or an untimely and preventable death. For me, the violence that the citizens of Baltimore are perpetrating, and the majority of people upon whom the violence is being directed, had absolutely nothing to do with that young man's offense, the police handling of the situation, or his death. Moreover, their actions are not going to change anything, and eventually people will understand this. From my point of view, this only solidifies the *general majority belief and understanding that certain areas (of each) city are more prone to violence than others. Those areas only understand reacting with violence, and are only affected by violence.* Therefore, why would police believe that anything but violence would make any kind of an impact on that same group of people? Imho this all started years ago when people allowed the gangs to take over their neighborhoods. People turned a blind eye to violence, to perpetrators of crime, out of fear (understandably) of retaliation, and taught generation after generation that this is the way to most effectively deal with adversity and get whoa you want. Beat the crap out of someone. Burn their house down if they don't comply. Shoot someone for looking at your girl/guy/kid/mom. And now? Now tho mindset is engrained. Generation after generation has been schooled in this way of life. Some have tried to break the cycle, but it is going to take an ENTIRE community to rise up against the perpetrators of violence, with enough courage, arsenal, and cooperation with police, to completely eradicate the community of the leaders of the violence, the ones who crave violence and unrest, and remove them from society._

This, posted by a family acquaintance on Facebook. This, from a person who then denied she was referring to blacks. This, from a person who referred to me as a f***ing libtard enabler.

(I admit to the liberal part. Proudly so).


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Here is the view of a right-winger on the violence. Have a bucket handy in case you need to throw up:
> 
> _I think down the line everyone knows this violence has very little, if anything, to do with the death of Mr. Gray, police brutality, or an untimely and preventable death. For me, the violence that the citizens of Baltimore are perpetrating, and the majority of people upon whom the violence is being directed, had absolutely nothing to do with that young man's offense, the police handling of the situation, or his death. Moreover, their actions are not going to change anything, and eventually people will understand this. From my point of view, this only solidifies the *general majority belief and understanding that certain areas (of each) city are more prone to violence than others. Those areas only understand reacting with violence, and are only affected by violence.* Therefore, why would police believe that anything but violence would make any kind of an impact on that same group of people? Imho this all started years ago when people allowed the gangs to take over their neighborhoods. People turned a blind eye to violence, to perpetrators of crime, out of fear (understandably) of retaliation, and taught generation after generation that this is the way to most effectively deal with adversity and get whoa you want. Beat the crap out of someone. Burn their house down if they don't comply. Shoot someone for looking at your girl/guy/kid/mom. And now? Now tho mindset is engrained. Generation after generation has been schooled in this way of life. Some have tried to break the cycle, but it is going to take an ENTIRE community to rise up against the perpetrators of violence, with enough courage, arsenal, and cooperation with police, to completely eradicate the community of the leaders of the violence, the ones who crave violence and unrest, and remove them from society._
> 
> ...


Dear and lovely friend, your family needs to be more careful in choosing acquaintances. With friends like this, who needs enemies?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Here's another example...this time from Katrina. Note, the black man with food is LOOTING while the white couple, also with food, is FINDING. How minority communities survive without burning down their cities completely is what I don't understand.


That just makes me sick, and things are getting worse all the time. Maybe we should be grateful they don't all have guns. I just sent my senators and rep another letter telling them it is time for them to stand up and change the rhetoric in Washington. No, I was serious, really!

Here is some interesting reading.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/the-laughable-calls-high-court-recusals?cid=sm_fb_maddow

http://wegoted.com/2015/04/grassley-says-no-fix-to-voting-rights-act-needed-because-more-minorities-are-already-voting/

Christie blames the media for his low approval ratings and some conservative tv idiots are blaming President Obama for the riots in Baltimore, but Trump said, if he were in Baltimore, "I would fix it fast." Trump now has 4 paid staffers in Iowa, getting ready for that big run of president.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

What do they need, time to make up their story?

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/22/1379495/-Baltimore-Police-Bill-of-Rights-gives-them-10-days-after-killing-someone-until-they-have-to-talk?detail=action

Good job Shepard Smith

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/04/28/1380829/-Fox-News-Shepard-Smith-smacks-down-cohosts-covering-Baltimore-riots?detail=email


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

You know what's going to be the worst of the Freddie Gray story? When his parents get the hospital bill for trying to save his life.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Here is the view of a right-winger on the violence. Have a bucket handy in case you need to throw up:
> 
> _I think down the line everyone knows this violence has very little, if anything, to do with the death of Mr. Gray, police brutality, or an untimely and preventable death. For me, the violence that the citizens of Baltimore are perpetrating, and the majority of people upon whom the violence is being directed, had absolutely nothing to do with that young man's offense, the police handling of the situation, or his death. Moreover, their actions are not going to change anything, and eventually people will understand this. From my point of view, this only solidifies the *general majority belief and understanding that certain areas (of each) city are more prone to violence than others. Those areas only understand reacting with violence, and are only affected by violence.* Therefore, why would police believe that anything but violence would make any kind of an impact on that same group of people? Imho this all started years ago when people allowed the gangs to take over their neighborhoods. People turned a blind eye to violence, to perpetrators of crime, out of fear (understandably) of retaliation, and taught generation after generation that this is the way to most effectively deal with adversity and get whoa you want. Beat the crap out of someone. Burn their house down if they don't comply. Shoot someone for looking at your girl/guy/kid/mom. And now? Now tho mindset is engrained. Generation after generation has been schooled in this way of life. Some have tried to break the cycle, but it is going to take an ENTIRE community to rise up against the perpetrators of violence, with enough courage, arsenal, and cooperation with police, to completely eradicate the community of the leaders of the violence, the ones who crave violence and unrest, and remove them from society._
> 
> ...


That is sick and sad at the same time. I am just wondering what you called her in reply.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> That is sick and sad at the same time. I am just wondering what you called her in reply.


I don't think you have to wonder too hard.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You know what's going to be the worst of the Freddie Gray story? When his parents get the hospital bill for trying to save his life.


Well I hope there is one huge civil law suit. That seems to be the way Baltimore takes care of these issues.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> They're not being addressed. Not in any way that will help stop the abuse and brutality.
> 
> Baltimore


So distressing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Here's another example...this time from Katrina. Note, the black man with food is LOOTING while the white couple, also with food, is FINDING. How minority communities survive without burning down their cities completely is what I don't understand.


Goodness. I, and probably 98% of Americans, would not have noticed the different way the people in the pictures were treated, though their situations were identical.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Goodness. I, and probably 98% of Americans, would not have noticed the different way the people in the pictures were treated, though their situations were identical.


This is what African Americans live with every day. Ever been followed around a store from the moment you walk in and even when you pay for your items you're given the stink eye as if you have to have stolen something and they just can't figure out where you hid it? Ask any black friend about that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> This is what African Americans live with every day. Ever been followed around a store from the moment you walk in and even when you pay for your items you're given the stink eye as if you have to have stolen something and they just can't figure out where you hid it? Ask any black friend about that.


It happens here, too, in liberal New York. There have been stories of black men being followed by police as they exited Barney's and headed home. Being stopped and searched, naturally.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Dear and lovely friend, your family needs to be more careful in choosing acquaintances. With friends like this, who needs enemies?


Well, you can choose your friends but not your family, as they say. A member of my family posts just such items on Facebook, accuses me of drinking the "liberal Kool-Aid", and on and on. She's actually a double cousin, which (I believe) makes us genetically as close as siblings--really strange!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You know what's going to be the worst of the Freddie Gray story? When his parents get the hospital bill for trying to save his life.


You're absolutely right, jbandsma. Wasn't a parent billed a while back after her son messed up a police officer's uniform by bleeding all over it?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You're absolutely right, jbandsma. Wasn't a parent billed a while back after her son messed up a police officer's uniform by bleeding all over it?


That happened...after the son was arrested for assaulting the officer. (Evidently if the cop beats you and you bleed on him, you've assaulted him.) And just recently a woman was arrested while driving a very nice car, cops refused to believe who she was, wouldn't check her ID or place of employment, and when she got indignant about her treatment they locked her up in a mental ward because she was "delusional". When they finally did check...4 days later...and found out she was who she claimed to be, did work where she claimed and did own the car, guess what she got in the way of an apology?

A bill from the hospital for $13,000.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I saw the headlines on the PC on the Australian Broadcasting Commission website, a written article. I do not think we get the CNN broadcasts in Australia. The only news broadcasts I watch are the Australian Broadcasting Commission news services, the ABC, which is funded by the Australian Federal Government and not private media outlets. I have not turned the TV on today. I cannot understand why the protesters have to resort to such destruction and looting. Is it necessary?


Something has to give I suppose. Clearly the black community has had enough and although I don't condone violence and destruction, I'm not at all surprised. They are targeted, there are no two ways about it and they've simply had enough.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> I think there are many good policemen/women. The problem is do the good ones have the guts to call out the ones that aren't. There seems to be such a brotherhood that no one wants to cross and they always back each other up. Anyone with a cell phone has to be ready at a minutes notice to record the bad ones. They have proven they will lie at the drop of a hat.


As soon as it's mandatory for all police to wear a functional body camera the better.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/wp/2015/03/24/this-woman-was-put-in-a-mental-hospital-because-she-said-obama-follows-her-on-twitter-she-was-kind-of-right/

I was wrong about the length of time. It was 8 days.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Anyone looking for sense in the senseless violence in Baltimore is going to come up empty - if all one is seeking is common sense.
> 
> How quickly we try to dismiss the violence as the work of thugs and "outside agitators" who only want to destroy - and destroy their very own neighborhoods. To those of us who don't have generations of rage over discrimination, police brutality and grinding poverty as part of our everyday reality, it's easy to criticize and say nothing is accomplished by rioting.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: So well said Green. You are absolutely right. The African American community will be heard and they will do whatever it takes to achieve that. I don't blame them at all.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The Baltimore Orioles game tomorrow will not allow any fans in the stadium. It will be just the two teams. That will be strange.

Bernie Sanders will announce his presidential run on Thursday. I like him a lot.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

UH-OH....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/us-dispatches-destroyer-after-iran-boards-commercial-ship/ar-BBiNna5


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Something has to give I suppose. Clearly the black community has had enough and although I don't condone violence and destruction, I'm not at all surprised. They are targeted, there is no two ways about it and they've simply had enough.


Are your minorities treated the same way?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> The Baltimore Orioles game tomorrow will not allow any fans in the stadium. It will be just the two teams. That will be strange.
> 
> Bernie Sanders will announce his presidential run on Thursday. I like him a lot.


Yea! Bernie Sanders would make a very good president.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Here is the view of a right-winger on the violence. Have a bucket handy in case you need to throw up:
> 
> _I think down the line everyone knows this violence has very little, if anything, to do with the death of Mr. Gray, police brutality, or an untimely and preventable death. For me, the violence that the citizens of Baltimore are perpetrating, and the majority of people upon whom the violence is being directed, had absolutely nothing to do with that young man's offense, the police handling of the situation, or his death. Moreover, their actions are not going to change anything, and eventually people will understand this. From my point of view, this only solidifies the *general majority belief and understanding that certain areas (of each) city are more prone to violence than others. Those areas only understand reacting with violence, and are only affected by violence.* Therefore, why would police believe that anything but violence would make any kind of an impact on that same group of people? Imho this all started years ago when people allowed the gangs to take over their neighborhoods. People turned a blind eye to violence, to perpetrators of crime, out of fear (understandably) of retaliation, and taught generation after generation that this is the way to most effectively deal with adversity and get whoa you want. Beat the crap out of someone. Burn their house down if they don't comply. Shoot someone for looking at your girl/guy/kid/mom. And now? Now tho mindset is engrained. Generation after generation has been schooled in this way of life. Some have tried to break the cycle, but it is going to take an ENTIRE community to rise up against the perpetrators of violence, with enough courage, arsenal, and cooperation with police, to completely eradicate the community of the leaders of the violence, the ones who crave violence and unrest, and remove them from society._
> 
> ...


 :XD: Go Green!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Yea! Bernie Sanders would make a very good president.


He is my hero!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Are your minorities treated the same way?


They most certainly are but sadly there aren't enough of them (the Aboriginal people) to make the same mark as those in Baltimore have.

Read the following. In 2008 the then PM Kevin Rudd apologized to the Aboriginal and Torres Strait Island communities for some aspects of their appalling treatment:

http://www.news.com.au/national/pm-moves-to-heal-the-nation/story-e6frfkw9-1111115539560


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is my hero!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm really pleased to hear Bernie Sanders will run. I didn't think he had any interest!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's one more chapter in the Police killing Black Men story. But Baltimore has a black mayor and a black police chief, and is, I think, a majority black city. I guess in this case the black citizens know they don't have to put up with it, though I don't think looting and violence will help their cause.


I just saw the mayor of Baltimore talking about the violence expected tonight. She's an airhead. I don't think her race is going to compensate for that. I think we're in for a good, old 60's style long, hot summer. As my avatar said "we want freedom by any means necessary. We want justice by any means necessary. We want equality by any means necessary." Mark my words, folks. Here comes the rioting, looting, violence and death that explodes from a long repressed group of people. The '60's Civil Rights movement accomplished a lot, but not any where near enough for poor African-Americans.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I just saw the mayor of Baltimore talking about the violence expected tonight. She's an airhead. I don't think her race is going to compensate for that. I think we're in for a good, old 60's style long, hot summer. As my avatar said "we want freedom by any means necessary. We want justice by any means necessary. We want equality by any means necessary." Mark my words, folks. Here comes the rioting, looting, violence and death that explodes from a long repressed group of people. The '60's Civil Rights movement accomplished a lot, but not any where near enough for poor African-Americans.


I agree.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm really pleased to hear Bernie Sanders will run. I didn't think he had any interest!


No, he has been saying for quite some time he was considering it. I always thought he would.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I just saw the mayor of Baltimore talking about the violence expected tonight. She's an airhead. I don't think her race is going to compensate for that. I think we're in for a good, old 60's style long, hot summer. As my avatar said "we want freedom by any means necessary. We want justice by any means necessary. We want equality by any means necessary." Mark my words, folks. Here comes the rioting, looting, violence and death that explodes from a long repressed group of people. The '60's Civil Rights movement accomplished a lot, but not any where near enough for poor African-Americans.


The mayor is probably concerned about getting re-elected and does not want to alienate her voting base. That is the only logical reason I can think of for her passivity.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, you can choose your friends but not your family, as they say. A member of my family posts just such items on Facebook, accuses me of drinking the "liberal Kool-Aid", and on and on. She's actually a double cousin, which (I believe) makes us genetically as close as siblings--really strange!


I have double cousins, too. Our mothers were sisters, and our fathers were brothers. But they don't say dumb stuff like your cousin.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> UH-OH....
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/us-dispatches-destroyer-after-iran-boards-commercial-ship/ar-BBiNna5


In case we don't have enough domestic stuff to worry about.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> The Baltimore Orioles game tomorrow will not allow any fans in the stadium. It will be just the two teams. That will be strange.
> 
> Bernie Sanders will announce his presidential run on Thursday. I like him a lot.


Me too. This is the news I have been waiting for! :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Yea! Bernie Sanders would make a very good president.


He'd be terrific. BUT he'd never be able to raise enough money to campaign outside Vermont, which is a pretty small state.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> He'd be terrific. BUT he'd never be able to raise enough money to campaign outside Vermont, which is a pretty small state.


Exactly. He speaks against the establishment which does not work in an oligarchy. Quelle dommage.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Exactly. He speaks against the establishment which does not work in an oligarchy. Quelle dommage.


But he may just reach enough people to get him over the line. Oh, he has to get the nomination from whom? Isn't he independent?


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is my hero!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I like him too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Unfortunately this is also my assessment. On the Democratic side, I see everyone uniting behind the candidate. The Repubs? Not so much.



Poor Purl said:


> He'd be terrific. BUT he'd never be able to raise enough money to campaign outside Vermont, which is a pretty small state.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I found this list. I need to look up other ststs but this is a list of black people killed by police SO FAR in 2015. And we've still go today and tomorrow to go before it's May. (I may have overlooked it but I didn't see Walter Scott's name on this list. I wonder how many more are missing)

Bernard Moore 62
Lavall Hall 25
Jonathan Ryan Paul 42
Jamie Croom 31
Terry Garnett Jr. 37
Monique Jenee Deckard 43
Tony Terrell Robinson Jr. 19
Tyrone Ryerson Lawrence 45
Naeschylus Vinzant 37
Andrew Anthony Williams 48
Dewayne Deshawn Ward Jr. 29
Ledarius Williams 23
Yvette Henderson 38
Edward Donnell Bright, Sr. 56
Thomas Allen Jr. 34
Charley Leundeu Keunang, Africa 43
Fednel Rhinvil 25
Shaquille C. Barrow 20
Kendre Omari Alston 16
Brandon Jones 18
Darrell Hubbard Gatewood 47
Cornelius J. Parker 28
Ian Sherrod 40
Jermonte Fletcher 33
Darin Hutchins 26
Glenn C. Lewis 37
Calvon A. Reid 39
Tiano Meton 25
Demaris Turner 29
Isaac Holmes 19
ADonte Washington 16
Terry Price 41
Stanley Lamar Grant 38
Askari Roberts 35
Dewayne Carr 42
Terrance Moxley 29
Theodore Johnson 64
Cedrick Lamont Bishop 30
Anthony Hill 27
Terence D. Walke 21
Janisha Fonville 20
Phillip Watkins 23
Anthony Bess 49
Desmond Luster, Sr. 45
James Howard Allen 74
Natasha McKenna 37
Herbert Hill 26
Markell Atkins 36
Kavonda Earl Payton 39
Rodney Walker 23
Donte Sowell 27
Mario A. Jordan 34
Artago Damon Howard 36
Andre Larone Murphy Sr. 42
Marcus Ryan Golden 24
Brian Pickett 26
Hashim Hanif Ibn Abdul-Rasheed 41
Ronald Sneed 31
Leslie Sapp III 47
Matthew Ajibade 22
Black people killed by police in 2014
Kevin Davis, 44
Eric Tyrone Forbes, 28
Jerame C. Reid, 36
David Andre Scott, 28
Quentin Smith, 23
Terrence Gilbert, 25
Carlton Wayne Smith, 20
Gregory Marcus Gray, 33
Antonio Martin, 18
Tyrone Davis, 43
Xavier McDonald, 16
Brandon Tate-Brown, 26
Dennis Grisgby, 35
Michael D. Sulton, 23
Thurrell Jowers, 22
Travis Faison, 24
Calvin Peters, 49
Christopher Bernard Doss, 41
Jerry Nowlin, 39
William Mark Jones, 50
Rumain Brisbon, 34
Lincoln Price, 24
Eric Ricks, 30
Leonardo Marquette Little, 33
Tamir E. Rice, 12
Akai Gurley, 28
Myron DeShawn May, 39
Keara Crowder, 29
Tanisha N. Anderson, 37
Darnell Dayron Stafford, 31
David Yearby, 27
Aura Rosser, 40
Carlos Davenport, 51
Cinque DJahspora, 20
Rauphael Thomas, 29
Christopher M. Anderson, 27
Charles Emmett Logan, 68
John T. Wilson, III, 22
Christopher Mason McCray, 17
Kaldrick Donald, 24
Zale Thompson, 32
Terrell Lucas, 22
Ronnie D. McNary, 44
Adam Ardett Madison, 28
Balantine Mbegbu, 65
Elisha Glass, 20
Qusean Whitten, 18
Vonderrit Myers Jr., 18
OShaine Evans, 26
Latandra Ellington, 36
Aljarreau Cross, 29
Iretha Lilly, 37
Lashano J. Gilbert, 31
Miguel Benton, 19
Eugene Williams, 38
Tracy A. Wade, 39
Javonta Darden, 20
Marlon S. Woodstock, 38
Oliver Jarrod Gregoire, 26
Nolan Anderson, 50
Cameron Tillman, 14
John Jolly Jr., 28
Charles Smith, 29
Michael Willis Jr., 42
Briant Paula, 26
Kashad Ashford, 23
Carrey Brown, 26
Ceasar Adams, 36
Ricky Deangelo Hinkle, 47
Elijah Jackson, 33
Darrien Nathaniel Hunt, 22
Shawn Brown, 20
Alphonse Edward Perkins, 50
Naim Owens, 22
Kendrick Brown, 35
Eugene N. Turner III, 28
Ronald Singleton, 45
Jeremy Lewis, 33
Vernicia Woodward, 26
Cortez Washington, 32
Steven Lashone Douglas, 29
Desean Pittman, 20
Roshad McIntosh, 18
Anthony Lamar Brown, 39
Arvel Douglas Williams, 30
Darius Cole-Garrit, 21
Kajieme Powell, 25
David Ellis, 29
Luther Lathron Walker, 38
Andre Maurice Jones, 37
Frederick R. Miller, 38
Michelle Cusseaux, 50
Dante Parker, 36
Corey Levert Tanner, 24
Ezell Ford, 25
Robert Baltimore, 34
Dustin Keith Glover, 27
Eddie Davis, 67
Michael Brown, Jr., 18
Michael Laray Dozer, 26
John Crawford III, 22
Daniel Row, 37
Jacorey Calhoun, 23
Anthony Callaway, 27
Patrick Small, 27
Harrison Carter, 29
Vamond Arqui Elmore, 37
Donovan Bayton, 54
Charles Leon Johnson, II, 29
Briatay McDuffie, 19
Jonathan L. Williams, 25
Eric Garner, 43
Dominique Charon Lewis, 23
Michael Reams, 47
Lawrence Campbell, 27
Kenny Clinton Walker, 23
Tyshawn Hancock, 37
Charles Goodridge, 53
Cedric Stanley, 35
Ennis Labaux, 37
Warren Robinson, 16
Christopher Jones, 30
Icarus Randolph, 26
Jacqueline Nichols, 64
Jerry Dwight Brown, 41
Nyocomus Garnett, 35
Rodney Hodge, 33
Paul Ray Kemp Jr., 40
Dennis Hicks, 29
Samuel Johnson, 45
Lavon King, 20
Antoine Dominique Hunter, 24
Samuel Shields, 49
Juan May, 45
Denzell Curnell, 19
Ismael Sadiq, 30
Devaron Ricardo Wilburn, 21
John Schneider, 24
Jason Harrison, 38
Frank Rhodes, 61
Roylee Vell Dixon, 48
Broderick Johnson, 21
David Latham, 35
Lonnie Flemming, 31
Steven Thompson, 26
Thomas Dewitt Johnson, 28
Frank McQueen, 34
Sandy Jamel McCall, 33
Quintico Goolsby, 36
Dominique Franklin, Jr., 23
George V. King, 19
James Renee White Jr., 21
Devante Kyshon Hinds, 21
Pearlie Golden, 93
Jerome Dexter Christmas, 44
Armand Martin, 50
Dontre H. Hamilton, 31
Joe Huff, 86
Emmanuel Wooten
Matthew Walker, 55
Daniel Christoph Yealu, 29
Adrian Williams, 29
Gregory Towns, 24
Jameel Kareem Ofurum Harrison, 34
Zikarious Jaquan Flint, 20
Raason Shaw, 20
DeAndre Lloyd Starks, 27
Douglas Cooper, 18
Winfield Carlton Fisher III, 32
Deosaran Maharaj, 51
Daniel Martin, 47
Emerson Clayton Jr., 21
Rebecca Lynn Oliver, 24
Treon Tree Johnson, 27
Gabriella Monique Nevarez, 22
Marquise Jones, 23
Kenneth Christopher Lucas, 38
Keith Atkinson, 31
Yvette Smith, 45
DAndre Berghardt Jr., 20
Stephon Averyhart, 27
Anthony Bartley, 21
Earnest Satterwhite, Sr., 68
Anneson Joseph, 28
Alton Reaves, 31
McKenzie Cochran, 25
Cornelius Turner, 19
Eldrin Loren Smart, 31
Henry Jackson, 19
Jordan Baker, 26
Gregory Vaughn Hill Jr., 30
Paul Smith, 58
Jeffrey Ragland, 50
Kendall Alexander, 34


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nauseating.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Speechless.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I found this list. I need to look up other ststs but this is a list of black people killed by police SO FAR in 2015. And we've still go today and tomorrow to go before it's May. (I may have overlooked it but I didn't see Walter Scott's name on this list. I wonder how many more are missing)
> 
> Bernard Moore 62
> Lavall Hall 25
> ...


This is unbearable. How do we see ourselves as civilized if this is being done in our names, by our "protectors," paid by our money?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I found this list. I need to look up other ststs but this is a list of black people killed by police SO FAR in 2015. And we've still go today and tomorrow to go before it's May. (I may have overlooked it but I didn't see Walter Scott's name on this list. I wonder how many more are missing)
> 
> Can you cite your source, please? I want to forward this on and I'm sure to be challenged.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > I found this list. I need to look up other ststs but this is a list of black people killed by police SO FAR in 2015. And we've still go today and tomorrow to go before it's May. (I may have overlooked it but I didn't see Walter Scott's name on this list. I wonder how many more are missing)
> ...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Absolutely heartbreaking and unconscionable.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Better source but not as complete as the single list provided. Each instance is accompanied by a link to a local source. Total so far for 2015 is 384.
> 
> http://killedbypolice.net/


Thanks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Terrible!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

There is an excellent interview with Baltimore residents by Aaron Matte on Democracy Now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You guys are saving my life today. I am sitting in total chaos with 3 guys packing all my stuff. So stressful. Never move.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Moving.....really a four-letter word!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> The mayor is probably concerned about getting re-elected and does not want to alienate her voting base. That is the only logical reason I can think of for her passivity.


And the right will continue to focus on the riots and never address the reason behind them.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> But he may just reach enough people to get him over the line. Oh, he has to get the nomination from whom? Isn't he independent?


Yes he is, but what I read said he was running as a democrat.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> That happened...after the son was arrested for assaulting the officer. (Evidently if the cop beats you and you bleed on him, you've assaulted him.) And just recently a woman was arrested while driving a very nice car, cops refused to believe who she was, wouldn't check her ID or place of employment, and when she got indignant about her treatment they locked her up in a mental ward because she was "delusional". When they finally did check...4 days later...and found out she was who she claimed to be, did work where she claimed and did own the car, guess what she got in the way of an apology?
> 
> A bill from the hospital for $13,000.


I hope that woman got the services of a good tough lawyer. It seems the only thing those on a power trip understand is when their financial security is threatened. Although, come to think of it, it didn't seem to be working in Baltimore. See below. They look like slow learners.

"The city of Baltimore paid out judgments or settlements in more than 100 cases alleging police brutality since 2011, The Baltimore Sun reported in September after a lengthy investigation into the city's criminal justice system.
- - - - - -The city has ended up paying $5.7 million to alleged victims of police brutality between 2011 and September 2014."

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/baltimore-paid-5-million-in-4-years-for-police-brutality-lawsuits-2015-4#ixzz3YjdCmEwc


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG

Makes me want to toss a brick or two. I won't because I'm old and I know better. I don't expect such restraint on the part of children.



jbandsma said:


> I found this list. I need to look up other ststs but this is a list of black people killed by police SO FAR in 2015. And we've still go today and tomorrow to go before it's May. (I may have overlooked it but I didn't see Walter Scott's name on this list. I wonder how many more are missing)
> 
> Bernard Moore 62
> Lavall Hall 25
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Save some strength for unpacking.



SQM said:


> You guys are saving my life today. I am sitting in total chaos with 3 guys packing all my stuff. So stressful. Never move.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO potential candidates should unite eventually in order to avoid helping GOP. Remember Ralph Nader?



NJG said:


> Yes he is, but what I read said he was running as a democrat.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Save some strength for unpacking.


We've lived in this house since 1979. I have boxes in the attic that I've never unpacked.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> We've lived in this house since 1979. I have boxes in the attic that I've never unpacked.


We are here since 1978. When DH hit 80 and started feeling his mortality, he got on a cleaning binge. He got rid of about 40 boxes in the attic this spring and there are about another 20 to go. I check them before I chuck them. I am still looking for a cook book I got for opening an account at a bank that is long gone. There was a recipe for a cake roll with a mousse like mocha filling that was whipped egg whites and other stuff but didn't break down. Can't find it anywhere I looked.

I am wondering whether he will chuck stuff from two boats ago that we will never use. He is a pack rat and if I didn't keep him on a bit of a leash we would look like the Collier Brothers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It is amazing sitting in this almost empty apt. I feel weightless. I should have dumped 90% of the crap I moved. I thought I got rid of 70% of my bleep but there were 64 boxes. Crazy.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> IMHO potential candidates should unite eventually in order to avoid helping GOP. Remember Ralph Nader?


Please google the statistics of amount who voted for Nader, amount who DID NOT VOTE, and those who voted republican. You will be surprised to note Nader's candidacy not loose the election for the democrats......and even if it had the dems need to know they need to progressive up.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I cannot remember our favorite's name BS but he is running as a dem. will this upset Hill's chances?


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

SQM said:


> Nauseating.


Terrifying.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I just saw the mayor of Baltimore talking about the violence expected tonight. She's an airhead. I don't think her race is going to compensate for that. I think we're in for a good, old 60's style long, hot summer. As my avatar said "we want freedom by any means necessary. We want justice by any means necessary. We want equality by any means necessary." Mark my words, folks. Here comes the rioting, looting, violence and death that explodes from a long repressed group of people. The '60's Civil Rights movement accomplished a lot, but not any where near enough for poor African-Americans.


This was the Senator, Catherine Pugh, last night. I thought she was doing a good job.

http://www.people.com/article/maryland-senator-calls-out-fox-news-inciting-people-baltimore


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> You guys are saving my life today. I am sitting in total chaos with 3 guys packing all my stuff. So stressful. Never move.


I feel for you. I am SO GLAD to be moved and settled. It is so hard no matter who you are. Good luck!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lins said:


> This was the Senator, Catherine Pugh, last night. I thought she was doing a good job.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/maryland-senator-calls-out-fox-news-inciting-people-baltimore


Some of the comments that follow the article are very revealing of the different ways people think.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Some of the comments that follow the article are very revealing of the different ways people think.


I'll say.

What a mess. 
How is all this mess going to get fixed?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

lins said:


> I'll say.
> 
> What a mess.
> How is all this mess going to get fixed?


I fear that if someone isn't held accountable, Baltimore will explode.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I fear that if someone isn't held accountable, Baltimore will explode.


According to Ted Cruz, Obama caused all of this.
Typical Tea Bagger. Always blaming the prez, but not one solution of his own. That is why I feel hopeful for 2016. Not one of these 3 GOP clowns running have a solution to any problem that we are facing as a country.
All they can do is sling poo poo. I can't wait til they tear each other apart in the primary debates.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Of course Obama causes everything, didn't you know? Leonard Pitts had a good piece in the OpEd of the local paper today. "What can I do"? Is a topic he intends to address over the next while.he bases it on something w young white woman said to MLK back in the time of the marches. She asked him what can I do and his reply was "nothing". Leonard Pitts said he thought Dr. King should have given her more than that and he intends to address this going forward in columns.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> It is amazing sitting in this almost empty apt. I feel weightless. I should have dumped 90% of the crap I moved. I thought I got rid of 70% of my bleep but there were 64 boxes. Crazy.


I bet you are happy that you are there. When does your furniture arrive?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> OMG
> 
> Makes me want to toss a brick or two. I won't because I'm old and I know better. I don't expect such restraint on the part of children.


It makes me so sad. I somehow hope that those who went and cleaned up, and those who stood up and be counted and those who marched peacefully, all over the city can make a difference. It seemed to me that it might be the beginning of a legitimate try to find some understanding and discussion. I pray that is so.

One of those on D and P just posted a very wise statement and I agreed with her l00% and said so.When good things happen even if they rarely happen, Politics should go out the door and it should be acknowledged. She thought what happened in Baltimore last night and even the night before could make a difference for the future. I agree l00%.

I am not going back and even read any remarks about my post there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> There is an excellent interview with Baltimore residents by Aaron Matte on Democracy Now.


He is very good. A Canadian who was born in Vancouver and has done very well. Excellent reporter.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

For any Netflix users here a new series called Grace and Frankie will air on May 8th. Grace (Jane Fonda) and Frankie (Lily Tomlin) play arch enemies who's husbands have left them for each other. (The men have fallen love with each other.)
Martin Sheen and Sam Waterston (Law & Order) play the husbands. It looks like it will be a very funny series.

This will be a Netflix exclusive.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Judy - have you had any word on the triplets? How are they doing. I hope Grace is doing the best she is able. Is she home? Thoughts are with them all, especially Grace and your sister.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

NJG said:


> I fear that if someone isn't held accountable, Baltimore will explode.


They better get some questions answered, soon.

I don't know, from the news tape I saw, Mr. Gray was dragging his feet, with toes dragging behind him and his head was hanging sort of limp looking when the cops got him to the van. He was not digging in his heels nor was he walking properly. He looked semi paralyzed.

This new self injury theory sucks to me.

They need some answers and not stall this any longer...I dunno'.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> According to Ted Cruz, Obama caused all of this.
> Typical Tea Bagger. Always blaming the prez, but not one solution of his own. That is why I feel hopeful for 2016. Not one of these 3 GOP clowns running have a solution to any problem that we are facing as a country.
> All they can do is sling poo poo. I can't wait til they tear each other apart in the primary debates.


Very true, lots of criticism, but no answers or ideas of what to do.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It makes me so sad. I somehow hope that those who went and cleaned up, and those who stood up and be counted and those who marched peacefully, all over the city can make a difference. It seemed to me that it might be the beginning of a legitimate try to find some understanding and discussion. I pray that is so.
> 
> One of those on D and P just posted a very wise statement and I agreed with her l00% and said so.When good things happen even if they rarely happen, Politics should go out the door and it should be acknowledged. She thought what happened in Baltimore last night and even the night before could make a difference for the future. I agree l00%.
> 
> I am not going back and even read any remarks about my post there.


That is kind of what I said to my senators and rep in the emails I sent this week. That it is time for them to stand up and speak for the good of everyone. How much longer can this kind of stuff go on. My thoughts all started because of Grassleys response to doing something about the voting rights act. He said, "If you want to fix more minorities voting, more minorities are already voting." What a dumb stupid thing to say and I told him so. I took it to mean, they are already voting because Obama was elected. These policemen in Baltimore are holding Freddie Gray down on the ground, a bystander said they had him wrapped up like a pretzel. They continue to claim they did nothing wrong, but this kind of stuff goes on every day and they still back each other up or they just keep quiet. I heard someone say today the black caucus has a whole list of bills they want to be considered for job creation for the black community, but Boehner will do nothing. Grassley will do nothing. We have to get rid of these people. So many times I feel it is just hopeless.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lins said:


> They better get some questions answered, soon.
> 
> I don't know, from the news tape I saw, Mr. Gray was dragging his feet, with toes dragging behind him and his head was hanging sort of limp looking when the cops got him to the van. He was not digging in his heels nor was he walking properly. He looked semi paralyzed.
> 
> ...


The rumors about spinal surgery weeks before the incident have been blown out of the water. I hope they have more than one ME looking in on this.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The rumors about spinal surgery weeks before the incident have been blown out of the water. I hope they have more than one ME looking in on this.


Were they saying Mr. Gray had spinal surgery weeks before the incident?

Even if it was true and he did, they undid it.

Yes, I hope they have more than one ME looking into this too, they would be very foolish not to, considering what's at stake.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

lins said:


> Were they saying Mr. Gray had spinal surgery weeks before the incident?
> 
> Even if it was true and he did, they undid it.
> 
> Yes, I hope they have more than one ME looking into this too, they would be very foolish not to, considering what's at stake.


Today they kept saying that the autopsy showed the injury accrued in the van. I don't see how that is possible. He looked injured when they put him in the van. I think if someone placed their knee on his neck, and they had him wrapped up like a pretzel, that could cause a lot of problems.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

NJG said:


> Today they kept saying that the autopsy showed the injury accrued in the van. I don't see how that is possible. He looked injured when they put him in the van. I think if someone placed their knee on his neck, and they had him wrapped up like a pretzel, that could cause a lot of problems.


Yes, I saw that and IMO he was seriously injured before getting in the van.
I feel so sorry for that man. The fear and the pain he went through. It's damn wrong.

Maybe now, with all these tragedies and injustices coming out in the open, worldwide, something will begin to be done.

The lack of jobs and education need to be remedied. 
The GOP need to wake up and get these Jobs and Infrastructure Bills passed and quit hanging unreasonable laws onto them to stall them and then blaming it on the President.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lins said:


> Yes, I saw that and IMO he was seriously injured before getting in the van.
> I feel so sorry for that man. The fear and the pain he went through. It's damn wrong.
> 
> Maybe now, with all these tragedies and injustices coming out in the open, worldwide, something will begin to be done.
> ...


Congress does need to act on this. I haven't heard one word from John Boehnner on this. We all Know that this affects the country as a whole and not just certain areas.
As they play thier games in the House, the country is crumbling.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I was talking with a male friend about the current epidemic of police killing unarmed black citizens and he said it has been going on a long time but now with cell phone cameras they are being caught in the act.

He also said think about the type of guy who wants to be a cop. 

I think there are going to be changes just because of cell phone cameras being everywhere, bad cops are going to think twice in the future before shooting or beating someone to death. Hopefully.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was just reading some information on Bernie Sanders - thoughts on his running please?

I read what he stands for and like it. Do you think he has a chance to beat Hillary?

I am not familiar with him, but he sounds quite impressive.It didn't sound as if he has much backing???


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I was just reading some information on Bernie Sanders - thoughts on his running please?
> 
> I read what he stands for and like it. Do you think he has a chance to beat Hillary?
> 
> I am not familiar with him, but he sounds quite impressive.


Bernie Sanders is a wonderful candidate. He is against large corporate welfare, he is for the middle and lower classes. He is in the Independent Party.
He believes that big money belongs out of politics. He has a very big voice.
I am not sure that he can beat Hillary, but he certainly would make a great VP if he didn't win the vote. If he does win then it's a good thing, too!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Bernie Sanders is Running for President

http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/29/politics/bernie-sanders-announces-presidential-run/ - 558k 
13 hours ago ... Washington (CNN) Bernie Sanders is in. The independent Vermont senator railed against the political machine.

GO BERNIE! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bernie Sanders is a wonderful candidate. He is against large corporation welfare, he is for the middle and lower class. He is in the Independent Party.
> He believes that big money belongs out of politics. He has a very big voice.
> I am not sure that he can beat Hillary, but he certainly would make a great VP if he didn't win the vote.


We are thinking alike again, Patty. :thumbup: 
I think he is in it to win it and I will back him all the way. If he can't get the nomination I will support Hillary but my heart belongs to Sanders. :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> According to Ted Cruz, Obama caused all of this.
> Typical Tea Bagger. Always blaming the prez, but not one solution of his own. That is why I feel hopeful for 2016. Not one of these 3 GOP clowns running have a solution to any problem that we are facing as a country.
> All they can do is sling poo poo. I can't wait til they tear each other apart in the primary debates.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

President Obama has a Bucket List. At least it rhymes with 'bucket.'



BrattyPatty said:


> According to Ted Cruz, Obama caused all of this.
> Typical Tea Bagger. Always blaming the prez, but not one solution of his own. That is why I feel hopeful for 2016. Not one of these 3 GOP clowns running have a solution to any problem that we are facing as a country.
> All they can do is sling poo poo. I can't wait til they tear each other apart in the primary debates.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We are thinking alike again, Patty. :thumbup:
> I think he is in it to win it and I will back him all the way. If he can't get the nomination I will support Hillary but my heart belongs to Sanders. :lol:


I am happy to hear he is in the race. The man holds no bars when it comes to speaking his mind.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> President Obama has a Bucket List. At least it rhymes with 'bucket.'


That was hilarious!! I loved the whole speech. Especially his "anger" translator commenting about Fox News scaring the s&*t out of old white people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It makes me so sad. I somehow hope that those who went and cleaned up, and those who stood up and be counted and those who marched peacefully, all over the city can make a difference. It seemed to me that it might be the beginning of a legitimate try to find some understanding and discussion. I pray that is so.
> 
> One of those on D and P just posted a very wise statement and I agreed with her l00% and said so.When good things happen even if they rarely happen, Politics should go out the door and it should be acknowledged. She thought what happened in Baltimore last night and even the night before could make a difference for the future. I agree l00%.
> 
> I am not going back and even read any remarks about my post there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wise.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Bernie does not have the war chest that HC has for a campaign. He will act as a catalyst for pushing HC away from her corporate buddies. She will "evolve" during the campaign and I bet backslide if she wins. I am curious if the socialist and green parties will back Bernie.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Bernie does not have the war chest that HC has for a campaign. He will act as a catalyst for pushing HC away from her corporate buddies. She will "evolve" during the campaign and I bet backslide if she wins. I am curious if the socialist and green parties will back Bernie.


I hope so. I think a lot of people may give Bernie a second look. I think he's the real deal.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Congress does need to act on this. I haven't heard one word from John Boehnner on this. We all Know that this affects the country as a whole and not just certain areas.
> As they play thier games in the House, the country is crumbling.


There is not much word from any Republicans.
I saw Hillary saying something nice and productive about Rand Paul and a few others yesterday and the vicious SOB reciprocated by saying something nasty about her.

He is a piece of work. Mind you, this how is a lot of Republican voters operate
and I guess the politicians play into it. That's all the country needs is a leader who acts like a 'fish wife'.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

damemary said:


> President Obama has a Bucket List. At least it rhymes with 'bucket.'


I loved that...I was laughing so hard.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

The dems will never nominate Bernie, he is way to progressive. It will be an interesting convention though.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lins said:


> There is not much word from any Republicans.
> I saw Hillary saying something nice and productive about Rand Paul and a few others yesterday and the vicious SOB reciprocated by saying something nasty about her.
> 
> He is a piece of work. Mind you, this how is a lot of Republican voters operate
> and I guess the politicians play into it. That's all the country needs is a leader who acts like a 'fish wife'.


As susanmos2000 once said, "Rand Paul should keep his fingers out of electrical sockets!" In the last election, the RP candidates who played by those rules didn't make the primary.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The dems will never nominate Bernie, he is way to progressive. It will be an interesting convention though.


You never know! People are tired, people are war weary, people want a change. What we really need now is a change in the Houses.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The dems will never nominate Bernie, he is way to progressive. It will be an interesting convention though.


I'm afraid you're right. I admire him, I wish he had a chance, but I just don't see it.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341782-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

